# ACS Processing timelines 2015



## makethingshappen (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi There,

Anyone out there lodged and completed ACS in 2015. Please share your timelines for all stages.

Stage 1, Stage 2, Stage 3, Stage 4 and Stage 5- Completed.

Thanks.

My time lines are:
Stage 1: 11-Jan-2015
Stage 2: 12-Jan-2015
Stage 4: 13-Jan-2015

Still waiting


----------



## ashbans (Dec 16, 2014)

I also submitted for acs assessment in early aus hrs of 11th jan 2015 and got a positive assessment letter today morning india time..so approx 4 days turn around time..


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Why is this new thread when we already have a dedicated thread for ACS processing.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-australia/174930-acs-processing-1612.html

Doesn't sound redundant !!!! ????


----------



## makethingshappen (Jan 15, 2015)

nicemathan said:


> Why is this new thread when we already have a dedicated thread for ACS processing.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-australia/174930-acs-processing-1612.html
> 
> Doesn't sound redundant !!!! ????


No, it's specifically for 2015 and the thread you are referring is generic and could not find what I wanted. As processing times altered hugely, I want to know latest experiences


----------



## makethingshappen (Jan 15, 2015)

ashbans said:


> I also submitted for acs assessment in early aus hrs of 11th jan 2015 and got a positive assessment letter today morning india time..so approx 4 days turn around time..


Hi ashbans 

Where did you file from and did you use employer reference or stat dec 

Can you share stage wise timeline 
Thanks


----------



## ashbans (Dec 16, 2014)

makethingshappen said:


> Hi ashbans
> 
> Where did you file from and did you use employer reference or stat dec
> 
> ...


From india only.The timlines are similar to what u have posted.And i had stat declaration


----------



## makethingshappen (Jan 15, 2015)

ashbans said:


> From india only.The timlines are similar to what u have posted.And i had stat declaration


Thanks ashbans


----------



## makethingshappen (Jan 15, 2015)

*Letter received*



makethingshappen said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Anyone out there lodged and completed ACS in 2015. Please share your timelines for all stages.
> 
> ...


Here I go, the following are ACS timelines for me, finally got +ve outcome today.
My time lines are:
Stage 1: 11-Jan-2015
Stage 2: 12-Jan-2015
Stage 4: 13-Jan-2015
Stage 5: 16-Jan-2015 (Letter received)


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

thats very fast from acs...


----------



## jigarpatel (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello Guys,

My ACS (261313) timelines are as follows:

Stage 1: 12-Jan-2015
Stage 2: 13-Jan-2015
Stage 4: 15-Jan-2015

Awaiting for + assessment. However, I would like to have following queries:

1) Mine ACS case officer is Jade Skills. Can anyone share the experience having same case officer?
2) Has DIAC deducted 2 yrs. from overall experience?

Seeking reply at earliest ?


----------



## jigarpatel (Mar 14, 2013)

Guys,

Today I have received my ACS +ve skill assessment and Yes ACS guys are really expediting the process nowadays.

My ACS (261313) timelines are as follows:

Stage 1: 12-Jan-2015
Stage 2: 13-Jan-2015
Stage 4: 15-Jan-2015
Stage 5: 20-Jan-2015 (+ve assessment letter received)

Thank you all for the support and guidance. Now I am preparing for the next stage i.e. PTE Academic.

Regards,
Jigar


----------



## prab (Jan 22, 2015)

jigarpatel said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> My ACS (261313) timelines are as follows:
> 
> ...


Did they decuct 2yrs?


----------



## amitnm1991 (Nov 5, 2013)

Any updates on ACS timelines?

Submitted mine on the 21st of Jan, now it is at Stage 4 - With Assessor.

Applied for Post Australian Study with one year experience.


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

amitnm1991 said:


> Any updates on ACS timelines?
> 
> Submitted mine on the 21st of Jan, now it is at Stage 4 - With Assessor.
> 
> Applied for Post Australian Study with one year experience.


Hi

Its purely depends on the workload of concern dept, mine took 3 months, my fend took (same stream) got it assessed in 20 days.

So better wait and watch n be ready with rest of the process related docs n exams.

Regds
Yash


----------



## vin01 (Dec 15, 2014)

hi can anyone advise if the time-frame is same for a ACS and RPL?
i have had to go another route and submit report forms for for my ACS
date lodged 19/01/2015


----------



## amitnm1991 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Yash,

Thanks for your reply.

When you said same stream, did you mean fot Post Australian Study stream or were you referring your stream?

Also the education and work experience you were assessing was Australian base?


----------



## chasaran (Jan 24, 2015)

Hello Everybody,

My timelines for Skill assesment:
Stage 1 - 27-Jan-2015
Stage 2 - 28-Jan-2015
Stage 4 - 28-Jan-2015

Waiting for Stage 5.........Finger Crossed


----------



## amitnm1991 (Nov 5, 2013)

Got my acs +ve today.


----------



## sabbys77 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hello there..

I have submitted mine on 30-Jan-15. Let's see how long it takes


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

I have submitted on 31St Jan2015 and it still shows at stage 1. 
Was expecting it to move to stage 2 next day.
Any suggestions what I should do?


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

I have submitted the ACS application for my fiance on January 30 evening and its still showing as same Stage 1.

Its better wait for sometime, it could take up to 5-10 days for the applications to move further.


----------



## amitnm1991 (Nov 5, 2013)

Did you pay by card?


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes using Citibank credit card.


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

has it moved to stage 2?


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

Not yet. Its still at stage 1.


----------



## sabbys77 (Jan 31, 2015)

Same here.. my status page shows the same. Still stuck on Stage 1...


----------



## sabbys77 (Jan 31, 2015)

Earlier in the month as per the post of other members, ACS was quite fast but now it seems to get slowdown with unknown reason.. at least first few stages were really fast indeed.


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello All,
i just wanted to update this thread that my finace application moved to stage 2 today morning. 
So the timeline for us is
Stage 1: 30 Jan 2015
Stage 2 : 4 Feb 2015

Keeping the fingers crossed !!

All the best to everyone else.


----------



## sabbys77 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hello there !

Mine has also moved to second stage. 
ACS: stage 1 - 30-1-15
Stage 2- 03-2-15


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

Are they still deducting 2 years?
Can anyone please share


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi oz - knightrider 
The still deduct 2 years.. I have got my positive ACS on 16 Jan. I am still waiting for my fiance ACS. It's still at stage 2 as of today.


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

sam24112003 said:


> Hi oz - knightrider
> The still deduct 2 years.. I have got my positive ACS on 16 Jan. I am still waiting for my fiance ACS. It's still at stage 2 as of today.


thnx buddy,

I have 8.1 years of exp. If they dont deduct will get 15 points else 10
Not sure if they deduct for all overseas experience or only from certain countries


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

has anyone got positive assessment recently.. looks like it has slowed down


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes, seems like it slowed down, My fiance's ACS went to Stage 4 today morning. So here is the timeline until now.
Stage 1: 30 Jan 2015
Stage 2 : 4 Feb 2015
Stage 4: 10 Feb 2015

Fingers crossed.


----------



## arvind1017 (Apr 15, 2014)

Submitted my spouse ACS assessment on 8th, got a positive result today


----------



## mgmg (Aug 26, 2014)

arvind1017 said:


> Submitted my spouse ACS assessment on 8th, got a positive result today



Arvind, It took only 2 days to get the result and it is pretty fast.


----------



## sabbys77 (Jan 31, 2015)

My ACS has also moved to Stage 4 now.

Timeline;

Stage 1: 30 Jan 2015
Stage 2 : 4 Feb 2015
Stage 4: 10 Feb 2015

Sam, it seems, urs and mine ACS moving at the same pace.


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

I agree with you sabbys77.


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

sam24112003 said:


> I agree with you sabbys77.


Arvind got it in 2 days

Mine is also same as yours


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi all, 

I need your advice here.

I got my skill assesse in April 2013 for 261313 -software engineer with 5years work experience.
It's valid til 10th April,2015.
If I file my EOI now for NSW SS, I am not sure that if I wil get invite by then. So I am thinking to get assessment again side by side.
I spoke to one of the consultant regarding ACS assessment and he said that under new rules my degree BTech computer science, they will deduct 4years and not 2years.
That means even after providing additional work experience proof of 2years -that makes my total work exp as 7years. My skill assssment will give me 3years as relevant and not 5(after deducting 2years).In my current assssment it says as ICT major.

Consultant told me that for ICT major also there are two clauses-highly relevant and closely relevant.
Indian B.Tech computer science degress is highly relevanat by not closely hence deduction will be 4 years ..if it's both highly and closely then 2years.
She said her MaRa agent told her this.
I don't know what to do. As this will nullify all the work experience and I will not get required points. After April 2915. There is no chance then.
Can someone please clarify me on this. How shall I proceed. I have very less time to decide on things and my assessment will expire in 2months.

Please guide.
Thanks,
Manpreet


----------



## mgmg (Aug 26, 2014)

Has anyone got a positive result lately?


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

Still at stage 4 .


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

sam24112003 said:


> Still at stage 4 .


Still at stage 4


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

for stage 4 is the status "With Assesor" or " "In Progress"?


----------



## mgmg (Aug 26, 2014)

I got positive result and it took 9 working days.


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

Stage 4 and showing as In Progress. 
Congrats mgmg. .. 

It's the 10th working day for me today ... fingers crossed.


----------



## sabbys77 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi everyone!

Got my +ve assessment yesterday. They have counted my exp. from 2006 onwards so hopefully I will score 15 points as far as work ex. is concerned. 
My query to fellow members is, they have accepted my Aptech Dip. eqv. to AQF so as per their assessment will I get 10 points? 
Although I have B.com(Hons.) & M.com. 
Pls suggest am I eligible for 15 or 10 points ?

Thx.


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

sabbys77 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Got my +ve assessment yesterday. They have counted my exp. from 2006 onwards so hopefully I will score 20 points as far as work ex. is concerned.
> My query to fellow members is, they have accepted my Aptech Dip. eqv. to AQF so as per their assessment will I get 10 points?
> ...


congrats buddy.
how long it took for you


----------



## sabbys77 (Jan 31, 2015)

Thx. Oz_Knightrider

My ACS (261312) timelines are as follows:

Stage 1: 30-Jan-2015
Stage 2: 04-Feb-2015
Stage 4: 10-Feb-2015
Stage 5: 12-Feb-2015 (+ve assessment letter received)


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

Congrats Sabbys77.
I think our timelines were same, but I made a small mistake and now the application is moved to Stage 3. Somehow the marksheets were there, but degree was not attached, so the CO asked to attach it again. 
I have uploaded the Degree again as requested, I have to wait for some more time. 
Fingers crossed.


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi Sabbys77,

It was notarized, but somehow not attached. 
All the best for the rest of your process.


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

Hello all,
Just a quick question. Can we submit colored copies (notarized colored copies) of the documents.
Should not be an issue, just wanted to confirm once.
Thanks,
Manpreet


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes manpreetk. ..


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

Times have changed compared to the recent past, ppl applying now are lucky to have such quick responses from ACS !


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

Applied today  fingers crossed! It says processing time to be 12 weeks, is that what is reflected for everyone here? 

IELTS overall 7 (6.5, 6.5, 7, 7) , 9+ years of work experience, Btech IT....

Will keep you guys posted


----------



## jimypk (Feb 12, 2015)

I recv acs assesment just in one week.

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Expat Forum


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

Finally received the +Ve ACS for my Fiance.... Here is the timeline:- 
Stage 1: 30 Jan 2015
Stage 2 : 4 Feb 2015
Stage 4a - With assessor: 10 Feb 2015
Stage 4b:- In Progress : 12 Feb 2015
Stage 3: Additional Documents : 13 Feb 2015 , Some how my degree wasn't attached, so it went to the previous stage, attached the same day.
Stage 4a again : 17 Feb 2015
Stabe 4b again : 18 Feb 2015
Stage 5: 19 Feb 2015 (+Ve letter)

Finallyyyyyy !!!!!!


----------



## sabbys77 (Jan 31, 2015)

Congrats Sam

I am planning to give PTE on 02 March.. Let's see how things folds up after that. 
Bit confused about EOI (qualification part) got different views so still in fix. 
Issue was shall I include my Non IT Bachelors degree in EOI? as ACS has not considered it with obvious reason and they have recognised my Dip. eqv to AQF dip.


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks Sabys77.

I think its not required to show the Non IT Bachelors degree because its not accessed. They will calculate the points basis of the Diploma accepted by the ACS authority.


----------



## jayambabu (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi Friends..

Happy to join this thread... I am happy that i have received ACS +ve today... I am started preparing IELTS and my exam date is on 13 June 2015... Can somebody share your experience and how to prepare or any suggestion to for Training institute... I am currently located at Bangalore... Pls guide


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

Congrats jayambabu for acs
I am just curious to know that why r you sitting for ielts so late, if you go over this forum you will see that there is another exam PTE-A which you can book anytime you want and get the result the same day.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sam24112003 said:


> Congrats jayambabu for acs
> I am just curious to know that why r you sitting for ielts so late, if you go over this forum you will see that there is another exam PTE-A which you can book anytime you want and get the result the same day.


I second this opinion. Go for PTE-A instead. You will get to do that earlier and get the results faster too. With your test date as 13.Jun, your IELTS results would be released very close to the end of June- which also happens to be the end of year 2014-15. Immigration rules, visa fees, SOL/ CSOL could change post June-2015. May change, or may not. You never know. So, best would be to attempt PTE-A and try to lodge your visa this year itself.


----------



## jayambabu (Jan 19, 2015)

ToyTowner said:


> I second this opinion. Go for PTE-A instead. You will get to do that earlier and get the results faster too. With your test date as 13.Jun, your IELTS results would be released very close to the end of June- which also happens to be the end of year 2014-15. Immigration rules, visa fees, SOL/ CSOL could change post June-2015. May change, or may not. You never know. So, best would be to attempt PTE-A and try to lodge your visa this year itself.


Hi Toy and sam,

Thanks for sharing the info which i dont know. could you please update, is there anyway to contact you to get more information on this.


----------



## jayambabu (Jan 19, 2015)

ToyTowner said:


> I second this opinion. Go for PTE-A instead. You will get to do that earlier and get the results faster too. With your test date as 13.Jun, your IELTS results would be released very close to the end of June- which also happens to be the end of year 2014-15. Immigration rules, visa fees, SOL/ CSOL could change post June-2015. May change, or may not. You never know. So, best would be to attempt PTE-A and try to lodge your visa this year itself.


And should i take PTE Acadamic or PTE General. Please advise.


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

You have to give PTE- academic.. feel free to send us a personal message on this forum. But this forum already has a lot of information, just have to search a little bit.

HTH


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

oz_knightrider said:


> I have submitted on 31St Jan2015 and it still shows at stage 1.
> Was expecting it to move to stage 2 next day.
> Any suggestions what I should do?


Hi Oz_knightrider , 

I want to submit my ACS and i'm in process of collecting all my documents. Could you suggest me if I require any more documents or require any modification?

The documents i have so far collected are :-
1. Passport - Notarized.
2. 10th ,12th Class mark sheet ; Degree certificate and marks sheets - Notarized.
3. Experience Letter with Roles and responsibilities from Past Organisations - On company letter head - Notarized.
4. Experience Letter from Current Employer - Statutory declaration from a colleague on Stamp paper , & notarized.

Is anything else required?
Please suggest and share your experience.

Regards
Dee


----------



## jayambabu (Jan 19, 2015)

dee9999 said:


> Hi Oz_knightrider ,
> 
> I want to submit my ACS and i'm in process of collecting all my documents. Could you suggest me if I require any more documents or require any modification?
> 
> ...


You should have latest 2 month payslip for the current employer (with attested).


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi all, 

With the help and motivation of you people , I got my ACS as +ve today. The current assesment was expiring on April,2015 and before NSW starts sending invite i wanted to get the ACS letter updated under new guidelines issued in Jan2014.

They have deducted my 2 years of work experience for ANZSCO 261313, also i did include my last 2 years additonal documentation so all in all i got it assessed as 5 years(just to the point i.e. from Feb 2010-Feb 2015).
Thanks to all here for motivation.

I have posted a query in Thread for address in ACS letter.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...1225-query-address-acs-assessment-letter.html

Can anyone please suggest me.

Thanks,
Manpreet


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

Congrats manpreetk.
I think shouldn't be an issue. They should be seeing the result for acs not the address. Addresses can be changed over the period of time.


----------



## Cubiscus (Feb 24, 2015)

jayambabu said:


> You should have latest 2 month payslip for the current employer (with attested).


i Don't recall this being requested for the ACS submission?

My ACS +ve took 2 weeks from submission to receiving the email. Very pleasantly surprised given their guideline is up to 12 weeks,


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

Submitted my wife's ACS today. hoping for quick positive results.


----------



## manushri (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi,

I am new to this forum and looking for some guidance. I had submitted my application on 29-Jan-15 and on same day got an email for uploading additional documents. The additional documents were uploaded on 18-Feb-15.
On submission of these additional docs I got an auto mail saying that my application has been updated and the CO will contact will review them and contact in 5 working days. My online application status shows that I am still required to submit the additional documents (Stage-3).

I was wondering by when should I expect some response, as it more than 5 working days. Normally I had seen the ACS was very prompt in replying to emails, but on this occasion I haven’t got any reply.

Any inputs from the members will be of great help.

Thanks,
Manu


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

Just wait for a day more, then mail them with your query.


----------



## arvind1017 (Apr 15, 2014)

any body who has applied for ACS with RPL?


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

sam24112003 said:


> You have to give PTE- academic.. feel free to send us a personal message on this forum. But this forum already has a lot of information, just have to search a little bit.
> 
> HTH


HI Sam , 
When did you submit your ACS . And how long did it take to process your skills assessment.
Could you help me with some tips on IELTS.

Thanks
Dee


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi Dee,

I have 2 different timelines for ACS, one for myself and one for my fiance:- My timelines are as follows:-

My Timeline 
Stage 1: 27 Dec 2014
Stage 2: 5 Jan 2015
Stage 4: 8 Jan 2015
Stage 5: 16 Jan 2015 (+ve letter)

My fiance's timeline:- 

Stage 1: 30 Jan 2015
Stage 2 : 4 Feb 2015
Stage 4a - With assessor: 10 Feb 2015
Stage 4b:- In Progress : 12 Feb 2015
Stage 3: Additional Documents : 13 Feb 2015 , Some how my degree wasn't attached, so it went to the previous stage, attached the same day.
Stage 4a again : 17 Feb 2015
Stabe 4b again : 18 Feb 2015
Stage 5: 19 Feb 2015 (+Ve letter)


So in all 3 weeks time I will say. 

You can PM for any IELTS tips, practice is the key for IELTS and a lot of material available online. Main Idea is to get yourself familiar with the actual test format. 

Regards
Sam.



dee9999 said:


> HI Sam ,
> When did you submit your ACS . And how long did it take to process your skills assessment.
> Could you help me with some tips on IELTS.
> 
> ...


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

sam24112003 said:


> Hi Dee,
> 
> I have 2 different timelines for ACS, one for myself and one for my fiance:- My timelines are as follows:-
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam for the information. I can't PM you as of now , because of less privileges.
Currently I'm working on collecting my documents as well as preparing for IELTS.
I was wondering if you suggest on Writing Task 2. What was your topic ? 

Thanks again
Dee


----------



## manushri (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi,

I wanted to check some stuff on IELTS exam. 

In the Listening section, is it ok to start reading the questions of various sections when the instructions are being read out initially. I heard in one of the training videos that it was OK. The training video mentioned that as we start the test we have 2:40 min which can be used to read the questions.

I want to seek the advice from the participants out here, who have taken the IELTS exam. Have my exam tomorrow.

Kind Regards,
Manu


----------



## manushri (Dec 9, 2014)

sam24112003 said:


> Hi Dee,
> 
> I have 2 different timelines for ACS, one for myself and one for my fiance:- My timelines are as follows:-
> 
> ...


Hello Sam,
Do you actually get to see the stage 4a,4b as you have mentioned above.
Regards,
Manu


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

dee9999 said:


> Thanks Sam for the information. I can't PM you as of now , because of less privileges.
> Currently I'm working on collecting my documents as well as preparing for IELTS.
> I was wondering if you suggest on Writing Task 2. What was your topic ?
> 
> ...


Hi Sam , Could you please suggest on Writing Task 2. What was your topic ?
Is PTE Academic easier than IELTS?

thanks
Dee


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

manushri said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wanted to check some stuff on IELTS exam.
> 
> ...


Yes, you are given enough time to go through the questions during each section of the listening test. If you have done any practice tests on listening (which you should have by now), then it is exactly as in the practice tests. The recording plays something like this (for example):

"Section 1: You will hear a student talking to the student accommodation officer at a college. First you have some time to look at questions 1 to 5."

<20 to 30 seconds pause>

Then starts the actual listening test. If it is the first section of the listening test, then there is an example done for you, and the audio talks about that too before the actual listening test begins.

There are multiple such sections in the listening test (4 I think) and for each section you get time to review the questions. Moreover, at the end of the entire listening test, you get some time to transfer your answers to the answer sheet. Note that only the listening test that allows for this time. For all other tests, you should write your answers directly in the answer sheet itself.

When reviewing the questions in the section for which the recoding is about to begin, make sure that you review them all. Some sections might have just 5 questions while some might have 10. In some cases, in a 10-question section, first 5 might be grouped in a rectangle (as if it were a card or form to fill up- like, say- for gym membership for instance), while the rest 5 might be outside the rectangle. This situation might confuse you thinking that the section has just 5 questions. So, watch out for this. The speaker will tell you correctly though - "You have some time to look at questions 11 to 20". So make sure you listen completely to the instructions, wait for the pause, and then jump onto reviewing the questions.

IMO the time you get to review the questions is more than enough. Utilize this time to guess what the recording would be about, and what could be the answer (a year, a name, a phone number, etc). You are also allowed to scribble on the question paper with whatever you want, so feel free to write down your guesses in the blanks. The answers appear in the audio in order. So, if you feel you missed any, don't worry about it. Skip it, or you might miss all the next ones too.

The test starts off with simple answers. Section 1 is the easiest and you should score full marks in this section. But, don't get too confident at this stage, as the later sections have more questions, are spoken quickly, and could be tricky as well. For instance- if a year/ period is expected as an answer, the speakers will often speak about a number of years closely resembling as the answer. Only if you know what the question exactly is, would you know which one of the spoken figures is the right answer. For instance, maybe they are talking about a museum that was built in 1935, burnt down in 1944, and then renovated in 1952. Only if you had reviewed the question carefully and known that the answer expected is a year- and that too the year when the museum was renovated, would you know that 1952 is the right answer.

Finally, at the end of each test, spend some time to review the answers. Read each question and the answer you have written. For instance, if the question is:

*The museum was renovated ________*

and you have answered it as *1952*, then you would be marked wrong. The correct answer to write would be *in 1952*. I remember to have corrected at least once in each of the listening and reading tests, and spending time to count the words in the writing test helped me notice that (and later correct) my letter was a tad shorter than expected. Spending time reviewing the answers helped me a lot (results in my signature :thumb.

All the best for your exam tomorrow.


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

manushri said:


> Hello Sam,
> Do you actually get to see the stage 4a,4b as you have mentioned above.
> Regards,
> Manu


Yes at Stage 4, you will see first as In progress and then after sometime you will see with assessor, so I termed it as 4a and 4b as overall its stage 4 only but different status.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

dee9999 said:


> Hi Sam , Could you please suggest on Writing Task 2. What was your topic ?
> Is PTE Academic easier than IELTS?
> 
> thanks
> Dee


This thread has some writing tasks shared by expats here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-writing-speaking-topics-also-score-each.html

Also search the forums, you might find some more relevant threads on this topic.


----------



## manushri (Dec 9, 2014)

ToyTowner said:


> Yes, you are given enough time to go through the questions during each section of the listening test. If you have done any practice tests on listening (which you should have by now), then it is exactly as in the practice tests. The recording plays something like this (for example):
> 
> "Section 1: You will hear a student talking to the student accommodation officer at a college. First you have some time to look at questions 1 to 5."
> 
> ...


Thanks for your lucid reply


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

Sorry Dee, I am afraid i dont remember my topic, i was just glad that my exam got over.

In regards to which is easier, that cannot be compared because every exam has its own difficulty level.

I was struggling with Writing part in IELTS where as my fiance struggled with the Speaking part in PTE. 
For example, in IELTS writing, I have to ensure that I am above 150/250 limit and other things in mind, but IELTS speaking was easy because it was in a different room and one on one. I know where I missed in speaking to get 7.5, could have score 8 easily. 

Where as in PTE speaking section, my fiance found it very distracting with a lot of sounds and people speaking giving at the same time, where as PTE Writing was very simple. Simply used very nice vocabulary and grammar

The only advantage of PTE is that you get the score within 24 hours and you can book the exam as per your convenience, on the other hand as you have to wait 2 months to book IELTS and after giving the exam, you have to wait another 13 days to get the result. Trust me those 13 days are very killing  

Advantage of IELTS is you have a lot of material available online but its limited in case of PTE.

So the choice is yours, you can see my signatures  But practice is the final key for any exam 

Best of luck.




dee9999 said:


> Hi Sam , Could you please suggest on Writing Task 2. What was your topic ?
> Is PTE Academic easier than IELTS?
> 
> thanks
> Dee


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

sam24112003 said:


> Sorry Dee, I am afraid i dont remember my topic, i was just glad that my exam got over.
> 
> In regards to which is easier, that cannot be compared because every exam has its own difficulty level.
> 
> ...


Great ... Thanks for your suggestions!!


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

manushri said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum and looking for some guidance. I had submitted my application on 29-Jan-15 and on same day got an email for uploading additional documents. The additional documents were uploaded on 18-Feb-15.
> On submission of these additional docs I got an auto mail saying that my application has been updated and the CO will contact will review them and contact in 5 working days. My online application status shows that I am still required to submit the additional documents (Stage-3).
> ...


Hi Manu , 

HOw was ur IELTS ? Just curios to know , as I'm preparing for the same. 
I was kind of disappointed with myself , after doing tests from Barron's. Did anyone find the difficulty level of Barron's higher than others?

Which books you referred?
What were the topics in your writing test?

Thanks
Dee


----------



## manushri (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi All,

I need some real quick help. I have a got a reply from ACS that "Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type.” They have given me the option to apply under RPL. I am not sure what is this. I did my B.Com and MBA (fin) full time and have in total 13 years of experience out which 7+ in IT as a BA. 

Please some one can help me with some information and guidance. Having done so much I feel I must give this a final good shot and see the results.

Thanks,
Manu


----------



## arvind1017 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi Manu,

This means that your education does not match with the ICT subjects that's recognised by ACS. So you have to fill in RPL to prove that u have enough knowledge. The only draw back here is AT&T they would deduct 6 years in your total exp.


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

*Correct ANZSCO Code*



ToyTowner said:


> This thread has some writing tasks shared by expats here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-writing-speaking-topics-also-score-each.html
> 
> Also search the forums, you might find some more relevant threads on this topic.


HI , 

I'm working towards getting my documents in place for ACS . I'm bit confused as to which ANZSCO will be applicable for me. 

Although I have referenced the link:-
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...scriptions.pdf

I have few questions:- 

1. I feel I'm suitable for Analyst Programmer , ICT Business Analyst or System Analyst.Can anyone help me find out which is best fit for me?

2. Will my designation be assessed in accordance to code OR will my roles and responsibilities be assessed w.r.t. ANZSCO code? On what criteria do the asessors assess your code ?

Qualifications : B.Tech in Information Technology.

My designation in previous companies has been Systems Engineer with experience 4 years 
Roles and Responsibilities mentioned as :- 


* Involved in client interaction and the analysis of their requirements during SRS (requirement Specification) phase and documented the same as High Level Design and low level design specification documents. She worked as Techno-Functional Analyst for a Telecom Project.
* Analyzed the solution for the module and wrote Program code (in Database programming language- Oracle PL/SQL) to implement the solution.
* Documented technical specifications in accordance with quality accredited standards.
* Involved in testing, debugging the program code and followed guidelines and quality standards. 
*Handled client interaction during Validation / User Acceptance Testing (UAT) phase.


Another company i have worked as Lead Business Analyst with designation in company as Software Analyst- for 2 years and Project Lead - since 1 year(was promoted)
Roles and responsibilties as:-
-	Primarily responsible for doing the Gap Analysis and Requirements elaboration for a Global application.
-	Liaison with Business stakeholders, Domain and Market experts to identify requirements and determine the impacts to the various business areas and formulate strategies.
-	Estimate the requirements and prioritize them.
-	Document technical specifications in accordance with quality accredited standards.
-	Identify risks, track and strategize to mitigate the risks. 
-	Guide the development and Integration with other systems using Database programming language.
-	Assist QC team with respect to Application knowledge and in testing/implementation of production fixes.
-	Facilitate Demos and Participate in UAT with stakeholders.

Can anyone please help me? Thanks in advance.

Regards, 
Dee


----------



## manushri (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi Arvind,

When I go thru the RPL route will I have to separately assessmy B.Com, MBA(fin) qualification by some other body (like Vitassessee) in order to claim 15 points for education.

Currently, I can age 25 for age, 20 (assuming I get 8 in IELTS ... no other option) ... fight is for balance 15 ... will I get the education points or as mentioned above i will have approach some other body for assessing qualifications.

Thanks,
Manu


----------



## manushri (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi Dee,

It was OK .... I mostly referred online materials ... 

Thanks,
Manu




dee9999 said:


> Hi Manu ,
> 
> HOw was ur IELTS ? Just curios to know , as I'm preparing for the same.
> I was kind of disappointed with myself , after doing tests from Barron's. Did anyone find the difficulty level of Barron's higher than others?
> ...


----------



## manushri (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi,

I have done my B.COm and MBA (fin), both full time, have total 13+ years of experience out of which 7+ is in IT industry as a Business Analyst. Balance 6 I have worked as a with Banks and Government Bonds Trading firm.

I had applied to ACS for my skills assessment under ICT Business Analyst. They came back to me 

"Dear Mr Manu Shrivastava,

Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type. 
We would like to provide you the opportunity to change your application type to a Recognition of Prior Learning application (RPL).”

Now I have the following two questions:

1. In my MBA’s second semester I have had a subject of MIS (Management Information Systems) which was cleared by me ... will this help me in any way ... in getting consideration for ICTMajor/Minor ...

2. When I apply under RPL ACS will take out 6 years from my total IT work exp of 7.5, leaving me with just 1.5 years of work exp, which will fetch me 0 points for work exp. 

Now for age I will get 25, if i manage to get 8 in IELTS I will get 20 so the total is 45 ... from where will I get the balance 15 to make it to 60? Will my degrees fetch me any marks? Will ACS assess them to the equivalent of AQF or is it that I will have to get them assessed from some other body.


Please can you help me on the above.

Many Thanks,
Manu


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

Got positive result for wife within 7 working days.
Stage 1- 26/2/15
Stage 2- 27/2/15
Stage 4a- 27/2/15
Stage 4b- 5/2/15
Stage 5- 6/2/15


----------



## gsakhuja (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi
I flied my ACS on 9 mar 2015. How much time is taken now a days.

Gaurav


----------



## krishnwinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

*Hi*

HI everybody,


Can anyone tell me the recent timelines for ACS assessment these days?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2015)

ACS processing is pretty fast these days. 7 to 10 or at max 15 working days depending on the application.


----------



## gsakhuja (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks for the reply! Can you please give a rough idea on stages . my application is in stage 2 from 2 days


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

dee9999 said:


> HI ,
> 
> I'm working towards getting my documents in place for ACS . I'm bit confused as to which ANZSCO will be applicable for me.
> 
> ...


1.You roles and responsibilites seem to be more aligned to ICT Business Analyst.
You should pick the ANZSCO code that will give you most points for experience and is also aligned to your work profile.

2.You designation in the company is immaterial. Assessment is done on the basis of your roles and responsibility handled in each of the positions you have worked on.


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hello, 

I am planning to apply for assessment with ACS, in parallel with my IELTS preparation. However require an information, is IELTS score card is also requested by ACS with all other documents??

Any help would be great.

Thanks,
Ssingh


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

No, IELTS and ACS are independent bodies.
You require all this both when you will file for the EOI stage later on the DIBP website.

Go and file for the ACS.. All the best.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2015)

ssingh18 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am planning to apply for assessment with ACS, in parallel with my IELTS preparation. However require an information, is IELTS score card is also requested by ACS with all other documents??
> 
> ...


No. IELTS not required for ACS.


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

Thq all for the information.


----------



## Happy007 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi.I too filed ACS on 9th March.It has moved to stage 4 yesterday.


----------



## gsakhuja (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi Happy 007
How much time does it take in stage4? NAD what's the status you are getting? I am getting with assessor

G


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi All,

You have been agree at help since now. Thank You!!

I have another query regarding my name on my documents. I changed my name after marriage (added surname), however all my certificates and marks sheet still hold my old name, except passport. 

Can anyone please tell me, if I need to get the same reflected onto all my documents before submitting them for assessment, or affidavit of name change is accepted by ACS?

Any help would be great.

Thanks, 
Ssingh


----------



## gsakhuja (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi Happy007
What's the current status for you? Appreciate your reply.

G


----------



## Happy007 (Mar 11, 2015)

My application is still in stage 4.But the status changed from with assessor to inprogress


----------



## gsakhuja (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks Happy007. Mine also moved to stage 4 - In progress yesterday. Looks like we are moving at same pace.


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi friends,

I am a software engg with almost 7 years of work experience now. I have 10 months of primary experience with a organization, with which I was not able to continue for some reasons. So I don't have experience letter for those 10 months. I have the appointment letter and a promotion letter which was issued to me almost at the end of these 10 months, by the organization.

Will ACS consider this 10 months without the relieving/experience letter??

Thanks,
Ssingh


----------



## vmahajan25 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi guys, one quick question, we just need to add our Masters and Bachelors degree and certificates, we dont need to upload any secondary or senior secondary certificates for education evaluation?


----------



## 2aussieR (Aug 9, 2014)

vmahajan25 said:


> Hi guys, one quick question, we just need to add our Masters and Bachelors degree and certificates, we dont need to upload any secondary or senior secondary certificates for education evaluation?


No need


----------



## 2aussieR (Aug 9, 2014)

ssingh18 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am a software engg with almost 7 years of work experience now. I have 10 months of primary experience with a organization, with which I was not able to continue for some reasons. So I don't have experience letter for those 10 months. I have the appointment letter and a promotion letter which was issued to me almost at the end of these 10 months, by the organization.
> 
> ...


Appointment letter and promotion letter is not good enough i am afraid. ACS needs proof of your start date and end date of each employement that you are assessing.


----------



## vmahajan25 (Jul 29, 2014)

Guys, one quick question, for ACS, sending degree and markseets are enough right, we dont need to send transcripts?


----------



## ashbans (Dec 16, 2014)

If you have all of them,what is the problem in sending?it alwayz good to have an extra document rather than 1 less.
They are not must though!


----------



## gdsrinivasan (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys, Is there anyone planning to submit ACS in April 2015...?

Thanks.


----------



## jumly (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi today i submitted my documents to agent for ACS assessment. they told they will use the agent login to track the progress . Is there any way i can track my self rather calling the agent for feedback


----------



## khalidamen (Mar 2, 2015)

Filed 20/03/15 23:57:00 

Stage 1- 20/03
Stage 2- 23/03
Stage 4a- 23/03 ( With Assessor)


----------



## kattakishore (Mar 23, 2015)

*Lodging ACS for the second time*

Guys,

I need your expertise in lodging my ACS application for the second time. I have applied my first ACS application on Jun'13 and got the result on Sep'13 with Systems Administrator(262113).

Now I want to apply again with new code (software engineer) with different set of skills as my role has been changed in these 2 years. Do I need to link the application or start a new application?

What are the chances to get the positive result if I link the application with different ANZCO code.

Also, what is the outcome if I launch a new application.

Let me know if anyone has experienced the same situation.

Waiting for your reply.

Thanks,
Kishore


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

kattakishore said:


> Guys,
> 
> I need your expertise in lodging my ACS application for the second time. I have applied my first ACS application on Jun'13 and got the result on Sep'13 with Systems Administrator(262113).
> 
> ...


whether you link it with old application or not, remember that your details are already in the system.
In either case, you have to assess whether your previous roles and responsibilities (as systems administrator) are still relevant for the new ANZSCO code that you are applying for. If not, then you stand to lose your earlier experience from the standpoint of ACS assessment.

If you search around on the forum, people have got +ve ACS assessment after re-applying with a different ANZSCO code, but note that there was an overlap of their job responsibilities onto both the codes.


----------



## kattakishore (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank you so much for the reply. Regarding the roles and responsibilities, yes it does overlap with the new code that I would like to apply.

My concern here is whether it will be a problem if I launch a new application rather thank linking it. 

Also will there will be a time difference in processing the application in both the cases.


----------



## sayed_332 (Mar 18, 2015)

khalidamen said:


> Filed 20/03/15 23:57:00
> 
> Stage 1- 20/03
> Stage 2- 23/03
> Stage 4a- 23/03 ( With Assessor)


Hello Khalid,,

Did u get any further updates ...

i have submitted the documents today. waiting for updates.. finger crossed

Stage 1- 25/03


----------



## khalidamen (Mar 2, 2015)

^^^^ Still at Stage 4 (With Assessor)


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

khalidamen said:


> ^^^^ Still at Stage 4 (With Assessor)


I submitted my assessment application on 18th march. Its in stage 4 now 'in progress'


----------



## khalidamen (Mar 2, 2015)

^^^ great.. hope you get +ve letter tomorrow 

I am hoping mine status will change to in progress tomorrow.


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

khalidamen said:


> ^^^ great.. hope you get +ve letter tomorrow
> 
> I am hoping mine status will change to in progress tomorrow.


I hope so too. Good luck with your assessment!


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

Friends I submitted my application for skills assessment showing 10 years of work experience starting Jan 2005, and received my assessment from ACS today as follows:


*Your Bachelor of Engineering from XYZ University completed May 2002 has
been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

The following employment after February 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. *

Could you please let me know if ACS normally deducts 4 years of experience for a person with ICT major in bachelors? One of my friends received his assessment last week, however his qualification was Masters and ACS deducted only 2 years of experience from his profile.

Kind Regards,
Varun


----------



## sayed_332 (Mar 18, 2015)

I have not heard of deducting 4 years.. can u tell ur BE branch name ??


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

sayed_332 said:


> I have not heard of deducting 4 years.. can u tell ur BE branch name ??


B.E (electronics and comm.) from maharishi dayanand university


----------



## sayed_332 (Mar 18, 2015)

As far as i know it will deduct 4years only... any electronics branch. Only IT,cse and all will deduct 2 years..


----------



## zara_g (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi Guys,
I have submitted my application on 19 March and linked it to my previous assessment. It is stuck in stage 2, allocated. Has anybody received the assessment result recently or have similar experience? I am wondering why it doesn't move to processing stage while there are some people in this forum who lodged their application later but it moved to processing stage.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Varunmalhotra24 said:


> B.E (electronics and comm.) from maharishi dayanand university


That might be the reason for 4 years of deduction. Maybe your course has more of electronics and telecommunications rather than IT. Nonetheless, you can now claim 15 points for your degree and 10 points for employment. But, do check the section 4 of your ACS letter and calculate the number of years of experience correctly. After Feb-2009 does not necessarily mean 6 years as of Feb-2015. ACS might have introduced gaps in the employment episodes. Ref. Understanding-the-ACS-Result-Letter-2014.pdf and Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf.


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes that might be the reason and I am satisfied with the Assessment results I checked the ACS letter thoroughly and I understand that I can claim 10 points for my employment, this is exactly what I was looking for

Thanks for your suggestions Keeda!



KeeDa said:


> That might be the reason for 4 years of deduction. Maybe your course has more of electronics and telecommunications rather than IT. Nonetheless, you can now claim 15 points for your degree and 10 points for employment. But, do check the section 4 of your ACS letter and calculate the number of years of experience correctly. After Feb-2009 does not necessarily mean 6 years as of Feb-2015. ACS might have introduced gaps in the employment episodes. Ref. Understanding-the-ACS-Result-Letter-2014.pdf and Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf.


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

sayed_332 said:


> As far as i know it will deduct 4years only... any electronics branch. Only IT,cse and all will deduct 2 years..


that might be the reason but anyhow I am satisifed with the assessment  Thank you for helping out!


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

Stage 1: 13th March 2015
Stage 2: 16th March 2015
Stage 4a: 18th March 2015
Stage 4b: 22nd March 2015

Stage 5: 25th March 2015 - +ve Assessment


----------



## sayed_332 (Mar 18, 2015)

Congrats ...


----------



## khalidamen (Mar 2, 2015)

congrats xehny..


Stage 1- 20/03
Stage 2- 23/03
Stage 4a- 23/03 ( With Assessor ) 
Stage 4b- 25/03 ( In Progress ) 

Hoping for +ve outcome tomorrow.


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

Congrats Xenhy


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

khalidamen said:


> congrats xehny..
> 
> Stage 1- 20/03
> Stage 2- 23/03
> ...


Good luck Khalidamen!


----------



## vmahajan25 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi Guys, I got mine Education and exp evaluated and got it today. I have one doubt while looking at the result. I have total of 10+ exp in 261313 code starting from June 2004 till date. Mine first exp in company is from June 2004 till Mar 2008 with promotion from Member S/w Development group to Sr Engineer in Mar 2007 which I have attached the promotion letter also.
In the evaluation letter they have mentioned "Employment after March 2007 is considered to equate to work at Ann appropriately skilled level and relevant to skilled level 261313 where as mine exp starts from June 2004. 
I am not able to understand the reason behind this, is that in the my company reference letter they have mentioned the last designation which I started in 2007 but exp is from 2004 till 2008 only, is that the reason behind that?
If I consider the exp after Mar 2007 I.e Apr 2007 till 15 Mar 2015, it comes 15 days less then 8 yrs, is it OK to consider this as 8 yrs for 15 points??

Any advise how to understand it?

Thanks


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

Firstly ACS would consider only last 10 years of your experience so desn't matter that you started working in June 2004, they would only look for past 10 years i.e 2005 as a start. Secondly, ACs would deduct atleast 2 years of your work experience from the last 10 yrs, depending on your academics. You can absolutely consider your experience after the skill assessment results date and submit the EOI only after you finish in total of 8 years. Hope that helps!




vmahajan25 said:


> Hi Guys, I got mine Education and exp evaluated and got it today. I have one doubt while looking at the result. I have total of 10+ exp in 261313 code starting from June 2004 till date. Mine first exp in company is from June 2004 till Mar 2008 with promotion from Member S/w Development group to Sr Engineer in Mar 2007 which I have attached the promotion letter also.
> In the evaluation letter they have mentioned "Employment after March 2007 is considered to equate to work at Ann appropriately skilled level and relevant to skilled level 261313 where as mine exp starts from June 2004.
> I am not able to understand the reason behind this, is that in the my company reference letter they have mentioned the last designation which I started in 2007 but exp is from 2004 till 2008 only, is that the reason behind that?
> If I consider the exp after Mar 2007 I.e Apr 2007 till 15 Mar 2015, it comes 15 days less then 8 yrs, is it OK to consider this as 8 yrs for 15 points??
> ...


----------



## khalidamen (Mar 2, 2015)

Stage 1- 20/03
Stage 2- 23/03
Stage 4a- 23/03 ( With Assessor )
Stage 4b- 25/03 ( In Progress ) 
+ve letter 26/03 

My ACS result letter mentioned

The following employment after March 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

So Apr 1 to till date it is 7 yrs 11 months. 

I have submitted EOI with 60 points as of today but points will become 65 on April 1


----------



## hacmailau (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi guys, 

I am kind of confusing about the ACS and sry for the beginner questions!
1. How come the ACS involved with VISA granted ?
2. I already got Skill Assessment and do i need ACS ?

I am on the TR Visa 485 and will be expired at Nov 2015, what kind of VISA i need to apply after that? VISA 189 or 190?


----------



## vmahajan25 (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks Vaeun for the reply but I couldn't understand the reason behind the logic..why they rejected earlier exp as its with same company and same responsibilities.. So as Khalid mentioned above if I submit now I will get 10 points for exp and on 1st April it will change to 15?


----------



## sayed_332 (Mar 18, 2015)

Congrats khalidamen...

Acs submitted:24th march
Stage-2: 25th march


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

vmahajan25 said:


> Thanks Vaeun for the reply but I couldn't understand the reason behind the logic..why they rejected earlier exp as its with same company and same responsibilities.. So as Khalid mentioned above if I submit now I will get 10 points for exp and on 1st April it will change to 15?


You should read the ACS assessment guidelines to understand the reason. Right, you 1sr April you can claim 15 points with 8 yrs of experience however you would need to produce the proof (in form of declaration or company's letterhead) that you are with the same employer performing same job duties


----------



## vmahajan25 (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks Varun, i did checked it but couldnt get much out of it, thats why posted here


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

vmahajan25 said:


> Thanks Varun, i did checked it but couldnt get much out of it, thats why posted here


Vmahajan, download the pdf from the URL beneath and go through page 5 thoroughly to understand the reasons better

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## vmahajan25 (Jul 29, 2014)

Varunmalhotra24 said:


> Vmahajan, download the pdf from the URL beneath and go through page 5 thoroughly to understand the reasons better
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


Varun i did checked that earlier, its mentioned "2 years of work experience will be used to satisfy the suitability criteria", mine degree got finished in June 2004 and 2 yrs are completed in June 2006, so why Mar 2007, am i missing something..

Thanks for helping me out and for your time


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

vmahajan25 said:


> Varun i did checked that earlier, its mentioned "2 years of work experience will be used to satisfy the suitability criteria", mine degree got finished in June 2004 and 2 yrs are completed in June 2006, so why Mar 2007, am i missing something..
> 
> Thanks for helping me out and for your time


2 years from the last 10 yrs. Anything beyond will not be considered dude


----------



## khalidamen (Mar 2, 2015)

agree with Varunmalhotra24.

#1. They will deduct 2 years from experience in last 10 years.

#2. If experience is more than 10 years ( like in my case it was 12 years ). They will deduct 4 years

from #1 and #2 which ever will be favorable for applicant they will select that.

So in your case last 10 years start after March 2005. Deduct 2 years and it is march 2007.

You can submit EOI and for your current employment leave End Date blank. This way after 5 days your points will become automatically 65 while your EOI submission date will still be March 26. Earlier the EOI submission date better chance you have to get an invitation


----------



## khalidamen (Mar 2, 2015)

following section is from ACS guidelines

If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 2 years relevant *work experience completed within the past 10 years* or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history ( whichever provides the earliest skill date ) to meet the suitability criteria.


----------



## sayed_332 (Mar 18, 2015)

Can u tell ur stream of btech


----------



## vmahajan25 (Jul 29, 2014)

I am masters in computers..


----------



## sayed_332 (Mar 18, 2015)

Idealy it should be 2 years..not sure why its deducted 4 years..may be u can check with any mca guys who have done earlier


----------



## vmahajan25 (Jul 29, 2014)

Its neither 2 nor 4..its somewhere 2 yr 9 months..


----------



## andrej_gr (Mar 6, 2015)

vmahajan25 said:


> Its neither 2 nor 4..its somewhere 2 yr 9 months..


As It was already said above, they can only consider last 10 years of your employment. Now it's March 2015, so minus 10 years = March 2005. To meet the requirement they deduct 2 years, March 2015 + 2 years = March 2007 - all employment since that date can be considered as skilled.


----------



## sayed_332 (Mar 18, 2015)

Guys anybody applied assessment this week...
My time line is below is still show allocated:
24th: submitted
25th: allocated

Same documents my friend also submitted on 25th. Here is his updates.
25th submitted
26th: allocated
27th: 4a with assessor.


----------



## tejas_gokhale01 (Jul 29, 2012)

Did anyone here apply through RPL? Can they post their timelines please?


----------



## tom_arg (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi everyone. 

My ACS Processing time for my Skills Assessment Application was 12 days (including weekends).

I applied on September 17th and recieved ACS Skills Assessment completion on September 29th. Its from 2014, but It may help you to compare 

I applied for ANZSCO Code 261313 - Software Engineer.

Cheers.


----------



## chhavi (Dec 6, 2012)

Can someone share the latest processing time experience for stage four?

My time lines are:
Stage 1: 5-April-2015
Stage 2: 6-April-2015
Stage 4: 6-April-2015 (With Assessor)

Still waiting for any update.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

chhavi said:


> Can someone share the latest processing time experience for stage four?
> 
> My time lines are:
> Stage 1: 5-April-2015
> ...


Don't be too anxious, it's just been 3 days since you've applied. 5&6 were public holidays in Aus. ACS is very fast these day, I guess note more than 2 weeks.


----------



## chhavi (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks rameshkd for prompt reply.

I guess I am very anxious after reading about EOI capping for 2613 on other threads.


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

ACS submitted 18/03/15 and result 6/04/15 
deduction of 2 years of experience for my MIT degree so left with only 4 years of experience, getting me only 5 points now


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

chhavi said:


> Thanks rameshkd for prompt reply.
> 
> I guess I am very anxious after reading about EOI capping for 2613 on other threads.


mine happened in 5 working days. They are very quick this year. Guess that want you to quickly lodge the visa application.  That's where the real bucks are.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

Varunmalhotra24 said:


> 2 years from the last 10 yrs. Anything beyond will not be considered dude


i dont think that is true. In my case they deducted 6 yrs (due to RPL) from the initial experience that I gained. These 6 yrs were outside the 'last 10 yrs' window.
hence, I could claim points for the last 10 yrs of work experience.


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

evangelist said:


> i dont think that is true. In my case they deducted 6 yrs (due to RPL) from the initial experience that I gained. These 6 yrs were outside the 'last 10 yrs' window.
> hence, I could claim points for the last 10 yrs of work experience.


Sorry but I don't have any personal experience with the RPL route but what I meant to say is, as ACS mentioned in their guidelines, only last 10 years of work experience will be considered (might be different for RPL route)


----------



## tejas_gokhale01 (Jul 29, 2012)

Can any RPL applicants post their timelines please.


----------



## arvind1017 (Apr 15, 2014)

ACS via RPL took me 2weeks when applied in Feb


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hello,

I have done ACS skill assessment on July 2, 2014. I was stunned for the assessment result where my Bachelor degree is assessed as Associate degree according to AQF clause and recent CEP change and my experience was deducted almost 5 years.

Now, I have found that ACS authority also consider the Vendor certification(Microsoft, Cisco) as diploma. I have several Microsoft Certifications such as MCPD, MCTS . As I was unable to know and unaware about this type of assessment, I didnt provide these certification information along with the ACS assessment application. I am planning to sit for another Microsoft Certification Exam MSCM next month.

So, my query to you is that if I have vendor certifications which are accepted by the ACS authority then what would be the results:

1. Associate degree(My assessed degree) + Vendor Certifications (MSCM, MCPD) = Bachelor degree ?

2. Experiences deduction would be 2 years as per regular rules because of Vendor certifications?


Please help me on this regard and clarify the above statements so that I can appeal for the reassessment.


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi,
Submitted acs application on Friday morning and by the eod Friday it was at stage 4..hope to get the assessment result on Monday or Tuesday. Just worried about EOI...


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

hey Chavi, 
did you receive the outcome? mine is as well at stage 4, wondering how much time does it take at stage four?


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

chhavi said:


> Can someone share the latest processing time experience for stage four?
> 
> My time lines are:
> Stage 1: 5-April-2015
> ...


hey Chavi, 
did you receive the outcome? mine is as well at stage 4, wondering how much time does it take at stage four?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Time taken at stage 4 depends on various factors- how many employment episodes you have, how much documentation, whether they would like to conduct any additional verification, etc. Be patient. These days they are quite quick with their process. Anywhere between 4 to 15 days.


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> Time taken at stage 4 depends on various factors- how many employment episodes you have, how much documentation, whether they would like to conduct any additional verification, etc. Be patient. These days they are quite quick with their process. Anywhere between 4 to 15 days.


yeah...just worried bcoz EOI capping .... hope everything goes well on time..


----------



## tejas_gokhale01 (Jul 29, 2012)

*RPL Route*
Applied on 04/04/2015 (04,05 and 06 were holidays)
Stage 1 - 07/04/2015
Stage 2 - 08/04/2015
Stage 4 - 09/04/2015
Sttage 5 - 12/04/2015


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

^^ 12'th was a Sunday(?)


----------



## tejas_gokhale01 (Jul 29, 2012)

KeeDa said:


> ^^ 12'th was a Sunday(?)


Yeah I am in Ireland ... received on 12th in Ireland.


----------



## chhavi (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey geets,

My application is still at Stage 4. :fingerscrossed:

KeeDa,

Since my previous ACS had expired this Feb, I had applied this new application linking it to my previous application. 
I was expecting it to be processed fast as ACS doesn't allow to modify old documents while linking to previous application and in my case only 2 documents(for one new employment) were new.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

chhavi,

Maybe they will still go through all the documentation again from your old application (since rules have changed since then) and additionally your 2 new documents. I think you should have the outcome in about 2 to 4 days from now.


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

gdsrinivasan said:


> Guys, Is there anyone planning to submit ACS in April 2015...?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Srinivasan, I am planning to submit ACS in April 2015, this week. Do you have any idea on the timelines?


----------



## chhavi (Dec 6, 2012)

Got my +ve ACS assessment today 

Took 10 days total.


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

heyyy...
I too got the +ve assessment today ...yipee, took 4 working day...eoi submitted..waiting for the eoi invitation..
Congratulation chavi....


----------



## hi2guru (Oct 30, 2014)

Congrats Geets and Chavi



geets said:


> heyyy...
> I too got the +ve assessment today ...yipee, took 4 working day...eoi submitted..waiting for the eoi invitation..
> Congratulation chavi....


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Now a days ACS is taking around 2 weeks for ICT professionals.
It also depends on the documents you provide, if everything is in place then it should be a smooth sailing.

Regards,
Jeetendra



PABansod said:


> Hi Srinivasan, I am planning to submit ACS in April 2015, this week. Do you have any idea on the timelines?


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Geets, what was your ANZSCO code?


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

2613131


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry its 261313


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

geets said:


> Sorry its 261313


I am trying under 263111. Very nervous. Submitting everything tomorrow.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

ALL THE BEST!!!

And submit application with a confident mindset!

Regards,
Jeetendra



PABansod said:


> I am trying under 263111. Very nervous. Submitting everything tomorrow.


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

PABansod said:


> I am trying under 263111. Very nervous. Submitting everything tomorrow.


I have the same Code and got positive assessment in two weeks.
Good Luck to you mate!


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

@Jeeten#80 Thank you so much, will update my post once application is made.
@xehny Thank you. Thats amazing. Congrats. Did they contact your employer/s?


----------



## hi2guru (Oct 30, 2014)

*ACS +ve*

Hi Friends,

Received +ve response from ACS today.
I have submitted on 10th April (around 5pm Indian time). It went to Stage2 only on Monday (13th April) and on same day went to Stage 4. It remained in Stage 4 "with assessor" till yesterday night. 
Today early morning it was stage 4 "In progress".
And when I reached office it was stage 5 and I got the mail immediately. 
Hence it took 5 working days. 

They have called my senior's mobile yesterday. I have submitted a SD from him for current experience. I haven't got any other detail from him regarding the call, as he was busy today. will update soon. 
Not sure if the check is made for my previous work experience (I hav submitted a HR referral letter for that) 

Thanks a bunch for each and everyone who helped me till now. 

Regards,
Guru


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey congratulationssss


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Congratulations Guru. 7 days wait is good.


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

PABansod said:


> @Jeeten#80 Thank you so much, will update my post once application is made.
> @xehny Thank you. Thats amazing. Congrats. Did they contact your employer/s?


No, they did not.


----------



## mrlenan (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi all ... best of luck for your future in Australia.
Well I was surprised to see how quick responses you all received from ACS. When I applied for ACS skill assessment, I received letter after 3 months of submission.

Are all of you outside Australia now? or the fast response is due to being in Australia?

Well I was again planning to apply for ACS because previously my skills were assessed upto Sep 2013 and now I have 1 and half years extra experience. I sent an email to ACS and today received the response. What I have got from there, I can apply using my existing login credentials, but I have to lodge a new application.
What I want to know now is: should I need to furnish all reference letters for previous and new experiences again or only the reference letters of new experiences? Because when I furnished those letters before, I mentioned the date of reference letter on each of them.
Also when I applied for ACS skill assessment, I included the experience of that company I was working at the time of ACS submission which was from March 2011 to Sep 2013. However on 1st Jan, 2014, I joined a new office. Now what to do for the reference letter of left company, should I create a reference letter of all years I spent in that office or just of the 4 months? (Probably the 2nd question looks stupid, but I was thinking that if they will consider the previous assessment to assess new experience, what will be effect on it?)


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey Guys, Lodged my ACS assessment today. Finger crossed. Waiting to know how the timelines go about now.


----------



## sayed_332 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi all,
Am planing to apply for review .acs has considered my btech in electronic and electrical as ict minor. 
Now the question is ICT content should be there 25% for each year or over all it should be 25%... cause in btech normaly we use to study some basic subjects like physics chemistry as well so ict content will be less ..
Can any one help here


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi All,
Finally after many days of working on my documents and rethinking if everything is correct. and countless nights of restlessness, I finally lodged my ACS assessment yesterday night.
When I Came to office today morning I can see it is on Stage 2. Hoping it does not go to stage 3 where they ask for documents. Hope everything goes well. really this forum has been a big help till now.


----------



## help.for.pr (Feb 28, 2015)

Got my +ve ACS assessment within 8 days. They didn't contact my employer. deducted 2 years from my 8 years experience.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Just checked now my ACS Submission has reached Stage 4. considering I submitted yesterday night they really moved fast. 
Now really nervous about the result.
Stage 1 - 20/04/2015
Stage 2 - 21/04/2015
Stage 4 - 21/04/2015
Stage 5 -:fingerscrossed:

Please wish me luck....


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

hey.. do not worry you will get your assessment positive by tomorrow... all the best


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Not really. It can take time. Mine was a similar situation and took 12 (and still counting) days in Stage4. It all depends on various factors.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Geets,
Thanks a lot for your wishes.

hi keeda,
Your avatar is too awesome. 3 times I thought there was some insect on my screen .
I am also thinking it will take anywhere between 10 days based on the current trend. I just hope it is not negative so am willing to wait for long time also as long as it is positive.


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

sukesh123: What was your ANZSCO code?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi PABansod , Software Engineer.


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Oh thats awesome. I have done in 263111, Computer Networks and System Engineer. I applied on 18th which was a saturday, so i am assuming progress is counted from 20th only. I have applied through an agent so I am not aware of the stage progress right now. super nervous.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Don't Worry Bro.... You will get a positive response in some time.
Can't u ask your agent for login details so that u can also check yourself on the status.
the agents should share that with you. Try to check with them.


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Ya I hope so too. 
No. They dont share their login details as then we will have access to everything, which is something they will not want obviously.
Anyways I have asked for status which they can check and tell me. Either ways, I hope it comes out positive!


----------



## vikas.shandilya (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi
I applied under 261313. Here are my timelines:
16th April --> Submitted documents (Stage 1)
16th April --> Asked for additional documents (Bachelor certificate) (Stage 3)
17th April --> Stage 4
21st April --> Stage 5 and got +ve assessment (of course, with reduction of two years)

Not considering the weekend, my processing time is only 3 days.

Will submit EOI today.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

vikas.shandilya said:


> Hi
> I applied under 261313. Here are my timelines:
> 16th April --> Submitted documents (Stage 1)
> 16th April --> Asked for additional documents (Bachelor certificate) (Stage 3)
> ...


Thats an amazing timeline considering your application went to Stage 3.
Can you update your signature with your visa and points details?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thts amazing. How many previous organisations were you getting verified for your skills.if it was just 1 or 2 it may be faster. I heard if there are more companies the process may be slower.


----------



## vikas.shandilya (Apr 4, 2015)

sukesh123 said:


> Thts amazing. How many previous organisations were you getting verified for your skills.if it was just 1 or 2 it may be faster. I heard if there are more companies the process may be slower.


My assessment was for only two companies. Plus it was on official letterheads instead of SD.


----------



## hi2guru (Oct 30, 2014)

*Congrats*

Superb. Congrats Vikas.

Mine took 5 working days.
I also have worked only for two companies. But I submitted HR letter from the first company and SD for current company.
For current company, ACS has made a verification to my Senior colleague. 
Hence, we understand that SD had delayed and taken extra 2days (atleast for my case).


I checked with my senior. Actually the senior is not from the same department. But he is a project manager. I just stated in SD, his designation and mine. I didnt state any working relationship. Hence the verification call has been made.
Also I didnt submit org chart or business card. That might be one of the reason too.

Congratulations and All the best for further steps.



vikas.shandilya said:


> My assessment was for only two companies. Plus it was on official letterheads instead of SD.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

After 24 calendar days and 20 working days, I have my result now.


Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:

Your Master of ___ ___ from ______ completed April 2002 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.​
Your Bachelor of ___ ___ from ______ completed April 2000 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.​
The following employment after January 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 01/03 - 01/12 (9yrs)
Position: ____
Employer: ______
Country: INDIA

Dates: 02/12 - 04/15 (3yrs 2mths)
Position: ____ (Freelancer)
Employer: ______
Country: INDIA​

Thus 15 points for education and 15 for my employment?


----------



## vikas.shandilya (Apr 4, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> After 24 calendar days and 20 working days, I have my result now.
> 
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> ...


Hi Thats good you get for both degrees. In my case its only Masters


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations!!!

All The Best with EOI!!!

Regards,
Jeetendra



KeeDa said:


> After 24 calendar days and 20 working days, I have my result now.
> 
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

vikas.shandilya said:


> Hi Thats good you get for both degrees. In my case its only Masters


I know. Lets wait for their reply to your email.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations.... That's good news.
Can you tell me onething I got a bit confused reading a comment above. tht u can claim for both masters and bachelor Degree.
"At least a bachelor degree from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard "
Does it make a difference.
I did B.E in Electronics and I was thinking I can claim 15 points from that. is there any difference here.
please help as im a bit worried now.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sukesh123 said:


> Congratulations.... That's good news.
> Can you tell me onething I got a bit confused reading a comment above. tht u can claim for both masters and bachelor Degree.
> "At least a bachelor degree from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard "
> Does it make a difference.
> ...


Not sure I understood your question, but no- you cannot claim for both the qualifications.
If your BE is assessed as equivalent to AQF Bachelors, then you can definitely claim 15 points for your education.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Vikas in his earlier post mentioned
"Hi Thats good you get for both degrees. In my case its only Masters "

If he got only for his masters then does that make any difference as for both masters and bachelors the points are same.
If my B.E in electronics will tht fall into AQF major


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sukesh123 said:


> Vikas in his earlier post mentioned
> "Hi Thats good you get for both degrees. In my case its only Masters "
> 
> If he got only for his masters then does that make any difference as for both masters and bachelors the points are same.
> If my B.E in electronics will tht fall into AQF major


Your BE: I doubt it will be categorized as AQF with major in computing. Maybe AQF with minor in computing... I am not sure. You will know only after you get your ACS results. However, your BE being assessed as "equivalent to AQF Bachelors" (irrespective of major or minor) will still earn you 15 points.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Ohhh. Thanks a lot. Now I understand. The Major or Minor part will eventualy result in the no. of years that will be deducted from my total Experience.

BTW did they deduct any years from your total Experience.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sukesh123 said:


> Ohhh. Thanks a lot. Now I understand. The Major or Minor part will eventualy result in the no. of years that will be deducted from my total Experience.
> 
> BTW did they deduct any years from your total Experience.


Yes, major or minor only makes a difference in the number of years being deducted. But, eventually, the qualification as such - if assessed as equivalent of AQF Bachelors (or Masters) gives you 15 points. equlvalent of AQF Diploma gives you 10 points.

I submitted my assessment all the way from the beginning from 2003 till date. They considered past 10 years of it for assessment (it seems) (i.e. from 2005 onwards) and deducted 2 years and gave me relevant experience from 2007 onwards to count towards points calculation.


----------



## hi2guru (Oct 30, 2014)

KeeDa,

75 EOI points!!!!! 
Invite might be rushing towards ur inbox. Congrats.

EOI on 22nd or 23rd?




KeeDa said:


> After 24 calendar days and 20 working days, I have my result now.
> 
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

hi2guru said:


> KeeDa,
> 
> 75 EOI points!!!!!
> Invite might be rushing towards ur inbox. Congrats.


Yes mate.
Age: 25 points
IELTS: 20 points (8+ in all modules)
Education: 15 points
Skilled Experience: 15 points



hi2guru said:


> EOI on 22nd or 23rd?


 You know all about it already.


----------



## Aprilfiling (Apr 22, 2015)

Hello Guys,

I've submitted my ACS on 14th April 2015 and on the 16th I was asked for Additional document, Degree transcript which I submitted on the same day IST.

Currently I'm in the 4th Stage, How much time will it take to get the result of ACS ? 

Question:

1. I've left my previous organization on 31st March 2015 and after submitting the file to ACS i've joined a new company for which I've not shown any documents. I've total 7 years of experience. So will this make any difference in my skill assessments ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> All The Best with EOI!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. Wouldn't have been possible without your last minute help on the transcripts topic. I owe you one.

All the best to you too for today's EOI round.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Going by the current trend It should be anywhere between 5-10 working days to get the result if you have submitted all the docs.

for ur 2nd Question im not that sure but what date did you put in the end date for last company where u are working. I think it should be till that date.

maybe some senior can help you on that.



Aprilfiling said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I've submitted my ACS on 14th April 2015 and on the 16th I was asked for Additional document, Degree transcript which I submitted on the same day IST.
> 
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Aprilfiling said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I've submitted my ACS on 14th April 2015 and on the 16th I was asked for Additional document, Degree transcript which I submitted on the same day IST.
> 
> ...


Stage 4 can take anywhere from 2 days (I remember someone who posted his timelines yesterday) to 20 days (myself) to anything else. It all varies for every applicant.

You having joined a new company should not affect your ACS assessment. But, later at your visa filing stage, it would be best to provide documentation from this new company so as to prove your continued employment in the same skilled occupation. This thread has more detailed insight into this topic/ FAQ: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view.html


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Does the Stage 4 changes from assessor to In Progress or it will remain with assessor till the ACS letter is received.
for me it is on with assessor since last 3 days so was wondering has the assessor started verifying or is it in his Queue.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sukesh123 said:


> Does the Stage 4 changes from assessor to In Progress or it will remain with assessor till the ACS letter is received.
> for me it is on with assessor since last 3 days so was wondering has the assessor started verifying or is it in his Queue.


Stage 4 has 2 sub-stages. The initial one being "With Assessor" and it means your case has just been "assigned" to an assessor, but s/he isn't working on it yet. It then changes to "In Progress" meaning that s/he is actually working on it. From "In Progress" to Stage 5 "Finalized", it does not take much time. Anywhere from a few hours to 24 hours.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you!!


Regards,
Jeetendra



KeeDa said:


> Thanks mate. Wouldn't have been possible without your last minute help on the transcripts topic. I owe you one.
> 
> All the best to you too for today's EOI round.


----------



## Aprilfiling (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for the reply guys.

One more hurdle today morning ACS require my GNIIT transcript which is not available as the institute doesn't provide any such documents. I've the semester wise performance report for the same, if I submit the same will that be sufficient ?


----------



## vikas.shandilya (Apr 4, 2015)

Aprilfiling said:


> Thanks for the reply guys.
> 
> One more hurdle today morning ACS require my GNIIT transcript which is not available as the institute doesn't provide any such documents. I've the semester wise performance report for the same, if I submit the same will that be sufficient ?


Trascripts are nothing but your semester maeksheets only. they must contain the subject names for each semester along with their grading/percentage marks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Send them *semester wise performance report* and explain that for GNIIT transcript isn't provided.

* See if you can get a letter from institute (on their letter head) stating that they don't provide transcript for GNIIT
* Also try to provide course content for GNIIT (if not already submitted)


Regards,
Jeetendra



Aprilfiling said:


> Thanks for the reply guys.
> 
> One more hurdle today morning ACS require my GNIIT transcript which is not available as the institute doesn't provide any such documents. I've the semester wise performance report for the same, if I submit the same will that be sufficient ?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi All,
Anyone got a +ve assessment this past few days. Mine is stil stuck in 4th stage from last 4 days.
Hoping for a positive response by next week.

I have one Question. Looking by the current trend and EOI's received on 24th April it seems Software Engineer will capped either this round or next. So say the capping is reached in next round for S.E Can I still submit EOI on say 15 May for Software engineer. Will this be taken into priority when the capping is reset in Jul. or the rounds start afresh starting Jul onwards.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sukesh123 said:


> Hi All,
> Anyone got a +ve assessment this past few days. Mine is stil stuck in 4th stage from last 4 days.
> Hoping for a positive response by next week.
> 
> I have one Question. Looking by the current trend and EOI's received on 24th April it seems Software Engineer will capped either this round or next. So say the capping is reached in next round for S.E Can I still submit EOI on say 15 May for Software engineer. Will this be taken into priority when the capping is reset in Jul. or the rounds start afresh starting Jul onwards.


I got positive assessment on 22.April. Mine was in Stage 4 for 20 days (about 18 work days I think).

Even if the ceiling is reached, you can still file the EOI. It will stay dormant and whenever the ceiling value is reset (in July), invitations will be sent out.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Bro.....

I know it will take some time. But I have this habit of going back to the ACS status check page every now and then to check any change in status. :-(
Maybe I should stop worrying so much.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sukesh123 said:


> Thanks Bro.....
> 
> I know it will take some time. But I have this habit of going back to the ACS status check page every now and then to check any change in status. :-(
> Maybe I should stop worrying so much.


You are not alone. I used to check it like every 4 hours or so


----------



## gdsrinivasan (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi,

Just in the process of finalizing my documents for ACS submission. I have 7 years of exp and worked in 2 companies so far. So I have prepared the following documents:

Passport - Notarized
B.E - Degree and All mark sheets notarized.
X (10th STD) and XII (12th STD) - Marksheets notarized.
Employment Statutory declarations - From 2 companies - Notarized.
Some Paylsips from previous years - Notarized.


Q1. Any other documents needed for ACS submission.? Please confirm.

Q2. Also, I would like to know about the scanning...- I mean, should I have different PDF's for every document.? or How to group the PDF documents..?

Any other suggestions/comments, please do feel free to add.


Thx,
Deepak Srinivasan.


----------



## vikas.shandilya (Apr 4, 2015)

gdsrinivasan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just in the process of finalizing my documents for ACS submission. I have 7 years of exp and worked in 2 companies so far. So I have prepared the following documents:
> 
> ...



B.E - Degree and All mark sheets notarized. --> OK
X (10th STD) and XII (12th STD) - Marksheets notarized. --> Not required at all
Employment Statutory declarations - From 2 companies - Notarized. --> OK
Some Paylsips from previous years - Notarized. --> Good to have but not mandatory. 

Prefer first and last payslip from employer (if you have R&R on SD instead on letter head otherwise not required)



Scan each document separately in one pdf. for example R&R of one employer in one pdf and so on,


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

X and XII not required.

Per educational qualification, prepare one PDF file out of all your marksheets, have one for degree completion certificate, and one for your testamur (if available).

Have one pdf file per employment. Begin the employment file with your SD, then offer letter, promotion letters, relieving letter, payslips, etc. If you can, have bank statements too showing pay from the given payslips.

For education, you have the following categories to upload under:
- Certificate
- Completion Letter
- Exemption Letter
- Testamur
- Transcript

For employment, there are just these 3 categories to upload documents under:
- Organization Chart
- Reference
- Statutory Declaration

Upload the employment pdf under the _Statutory Declaration_ category (since that is what your first few pages of employment pdf start with). If you have employer reference on employer letter head for the said employment, upload the pdf under _Reference_ category.

Note that file size limit is 3MB. Scan your documents at 150 dpi. If file size grows to more than 3MB, then split it as "StatutoryDeclaration_1of2.pdf", "StatutoryDeclaration_2of2.pdf" and upload 2 files under the same category "Statutory Declaration".

File names should match the category under which you upload them.

All the best.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

I submitted for ACS/RPL on 25-April-2015. And I said to myself, "I will not check progress on the website till 27-Apr, evening." Guess what! I have already checked the status thrice!! And I realize the flight tickets are still so far away!! Fingers crossed for speedy processing!!


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Out of habbit i just logged in again to the ACS website to check.in on my status. Though i know its sunday and no update should be there. But to.my surprise the status has changed to in progress. How can that be on a weekend. Does that mean i can expect a result soon. I submitted on 20th april. Hoping for a positive response.


----------



## Here_to_fly (Apr 13, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> I submitted for ACS/RPL on 25-April-2015. And I said to myself, "I will not check progress on the website till 27-Apr, evening." Guess what! I have already checked the status thrice!! And I realize the flight tickets are still so far away!! Fingers crossed for speedy processing!!


Hello Jelli-kallu, 
I am also working on my RPL ACS assessment. I shall be submitting it by this weekend. May I know if you prepared the RPL document yourself or took help from someone. 
I am totally confused on how to prepare the document and not getting any resources. 

Could you please guide me on the RPL document. I have total of 8.4 years of IT experience. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Well Here_to_fly, how far are you w.r.t progress on RPL? It took me close to 4 weeks to complete by RPL! May be it's just me, but I ended up spending a lot of time, in drafting the RPL. And subsequently, it took me a couple of revisions before I could finalize my RPL. I am really hoping all the effort turns to a positive result, in my favour!
To answer your question, No! I did not take anyone's help. There isn't any help available on RPL, as far as I know. And this is for a good reason, because each aspirant's experience is different and we really have to translate our professional experience into paragraphs. And this is one suggestion I can give, start writing whatever comes to your mind (and think is relevant) into each section of the RPL, have atleast one paragraph against each section and take it forward from there.

Hope this helps and all the best!


----------



## ahmad_azab (Apr 26, 2015)

Dear all,

I am really happy to join this forum and looking forward to be an active member here.

I have an inquiry regarding the ACS assessment. I am a bit confused in what to apply for, Post Australian Study Skills Assessment or Skills Assessment?

My situation is as follow:

- I have finished my Bachelor in computer engineer in 2008, back in my country Jordan

- I worked for 3 years and 4 months (2009-2012) back in my country as a network engineer.

- I have attained my CCNA and CCNP, however they are expired now.

- I started my PhD here in Australia in 2012, and submitted my thesis a month ago. waiting for my results now.

I was thinking to apply as a skilled assessment for my bachelor, work experience and cisco certificate since it might give me the 5 point work experience. But I am a bit concerned if I don't assess my PhD, it will not be counted for my PR application.....

Any advice?

Many thanks


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Friends,
Happy to share the news with you.... Ijust received my ACS assessment . this is what is mentioned in the letter...
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering Electronics from Shivaji University completed April 2003 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
The following employment after November 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 11/05 - 06/06 (0yrs 7mths)
Position: XXXX
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA
Dates: 06/06 - 08/08 (2yrs 2mths)
Position: XXXX
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA
Dates: 08/08 - 09/09 (1yrs 1mths)
Position: XXXX
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA
Dates: 09/09 - 08/10 (0yrs 11 months)

Dates: 08/10 - 01/13 (2yrs 5mths)
Position: XXXX
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA
Dates: 01/13 - 04/15 (2yrs 3mths)
Position: XXXX
Employer:XXXXXX
Country: MALAYSIA

So I believe I can claim 15 points for education and 10 for Exp. I hope I am correct.

Thanks for all your help.

I filed for ACS on 20th april and got result on 27th so comes out to be 7 days (5 Working Days)


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> I submitted for ACS/RPL on 25-April-2015. And I said to myself, "I will not check progress on the website till 27-Apr, evening." Guess what! I have already checked the status thrice!! And I realize the flight tickets are still so far away!! Fingers crossed for speedy processing!!


*Latest update | 27-Apr-2015 | 10:45am*

ACS/RPL Processing timelines
Submit : 25-Apr-2015
Stage 1: 25-Apr-2015
Stage 2: 27-Apr-2015
Stage 4: 27-Apr-2015 (With Accessor)


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sukesh123 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Happy to share the news with you.... Ijust received my ACS assessment . this is what is mentioned in the letter...
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> ...



Congrats.

Yes, 15 for your education and 10 for employment.

You have to input your degree as _Bachelors in Science, Business, or Technology_, and for your employment, enter the 6 episodes as-is above (but first 3 and three months from the fourth one as "not-relevant" and the rest as "relevant") and the EOI system will compute your points accordingly.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Keeda,
Next step is PTE-A. as my occupational ceiling would have been reached by the time I appear for PTE I am hoping that Software engineer code is there in the next list which gets published in July.
So hoping for the best.Now target is PTE-A


----------



## d4dibz (Apr 27, 2015)

Hello My company has issued me a letter that is signed by HR Manageer, the name of person is not mentioned is it fine for to submit that letter?


----------



## kraviraj82 (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi All,

Just sharing my experience. 

I am basically a post graduate in mechanical engineer but with ICT content of 36%.

I applied in general skill assessment and was finger crossed whether I will be assessed under Minor ICT or Non ICT.

Unfortunately I was assessed under Non ICT and I was asked to submit RPL application with extra fee of $200.

I mailed the ACS team with all my post graduate subject details and explained them clearly that I fall under Non ICT with 36% of ICT content, but got negative response.

I applied under RPL and got the assessment positive today morning.

ACS Applied on – 03/04/2015
ACS response to convert as RPL application – 15/04/2015
ACS with RPL submitted on – 25/04/2015
ACS +ve – 27/04/2015

Thanks
ravi


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey guys,
I just got the response for ACS and its positive. I applied on 18th April and got the positive response on 27th April morning. Check my signature for details. Applying for EOI today. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats Pabansod. Have you already given IELTS/PTE
Good to hear u r lodging your EOI


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

Dear All,

Is there any one who's Bachelor Degree counted as a Associate Degree?

My Institution was in Section 1 of CEP of Australia but Currently one of my friend got the ACS result where they counted the Bachelor Degree as Associate Diploma. 

I checked the CEP site but My institution still in Section 1. 


I am afraid about it as my ACS will be expired on end of July.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> *Latest update | 27-Apr-2015 | 10:45am*
> 
> ACS/RPL Processing timelines
> Submit : 25-Apr-2015
> ...


Unfortunately, no progress since the morning of 27th April.. :noidea:


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

Same here...

Application submitted on 23rd April
Moved from Stage 1 -> Stage 2 -> Stage 4 on 24th April

In Stage 4 since then... Have to wait with patience 😊


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Don't worry,
My Application went from 4a with accesor to 4b In progress on Sunday. If you have all the documents uploaded correctly you should get a +ve reply soon.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> *Latest update | 27-Apr-2015 | 10:45am*
> 
> ACS/RPL Processing timelines
> Submit : 25-Apr-2015
> ...


Update | 30-Apr-2015 | 11:00am

ACS/RPL Processing timelines
Submit : 25-Apr-2015
Stage 1: 25-Apr-2015
Stage 2: 27-Apr-2015
Stage 4: 27-Apr-2015 (With Accessor)
Stage 4: 30-Apr-2015 (In Progress)


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Great So you can expect a mail anytime by tomorrow. Between which code you are applying for


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Well Sukesh, it is developer programmer, and hoping to get a +ve response from the ACS/RPL application. 

One more update | 30-Apr-2015 | 11:30AM

ACS/RPL Processing timelines
Submit : 25-Apr-2015
Stage 1: 25-Apr-2015
Stage 2: 27-Apr-2015
Stage 4: 27-Apr-2015 (With Accessor)
Stage 4: 30-Apr-2015 (In Progress)
Stage 5: 30-Apr-2015 (Case Finalized)


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

OH Gr8. So wats the result. -)
Have u already given PTE A or IELTS. when do u wanna file the EOI


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> Well Sukesh, it is developer programmer, and hoping to get a +ve response from the ACS/RPL application.
> 
> One more update | 30-Apr-2015 | 11:30AM
> 
> ...


Received a *+ve* response from ACS for my RPL application. Also, plan is to submit EOI, today! And yes, my IELTS is done. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code. 
Your qualification has been assessed as follows: 

Your Bachelor of Engineering (Electronics & Communication) from University completed XXXX has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. 

The following employment after February 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 02/03 - 06/03 (0yrs 4mths) 
Position: XXXX
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 06/03 - 02/05 (1yrs 8mths) 
Position: XXXX
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 02/05 - 02/15 (10yrs 0mths) 
Position: XXXX
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA 

The following employment has been assessed as not suitable. 
Dates: 01/01 - 09/02 (0yrs 0mths) 
Position: XXXX - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hello friends,

Requesting you to help me with your expert opinion on my query regarding EOI filling.

I hold the required IELTS score and my application with ACS is in stage 4 (In Progress). If everything goes good, I would be most probably be receiving the ACS certificate by tomorrow. 

The situation is if I file the EOI before 7th May, I would end up applying with 60 points. I would be accomplishing my 5 years of relevant experience on 7th May. So if I file the EOI on 7th, I would be in 65 points holder list.

Please suggest if applying before 7th would automatically move my application in 65 pointers list on 7th or should I file EOI on 7th itself?? Which option would help me to receive the invitation faster?

I hope I was able to explain my question..

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ssingh18 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Requesting you to help me with your expert opinion on my query regarding EOI filling.
> 
> ...


You don't really have to wait till 07-May to file the EOI. You can file it ASAP after you get your ACS result. Ensure that you leave the To-Date for your current employment as blank so that the EOI system correctly computes your points and automatically awards you points when (as per it's calculation) your skilled employment becomes 5 years.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I would suggest you to wait until you receive your ACS Outcome PDF before submitting your EOI.

Then after you receive ACS outcome PDF submit your EOI ASAP.

You have to ensure that you leave *To-Date* for your Current Employment as "BLANK", this would enable the EOI system to compute your points automatically and award you points when your skilled employment reaches 5 Years.

Ensure that you aren't over-claiming your points for Employment.




ssingh18 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Requesting you to help me with your expert opinion on my query regarding EOI filling.
> 
> ...


----------



## rubyracer (Apr 24, 2015)

Do RPL assessments take longer than regular applications? Asking for code 261313


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Rubyracer, I got my RPL response within 4 working days


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

Thank you Keeda n Jeeten#80
As per your suggestion, yesterday I submitted EOI for skilled independent, for software engineer, with 60 points...

Expected it to be auto updated to 65 on 7th May.

Also please let me know, keeping the long queue for the skill n no of visas left for the year, should I plan to get the PCC n medical done, after the invitation only or right away??


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

All The Best!!!

PCC and MEDICALS ....should be done only around 30 days after you lodge your Visa application online by filling the 17 page online form and paying fees...and uploading ALL other documents......

*You would ask why????*
Doing PCC and Medicals after 30 days of your VISA is filed would enable you to MAXIMIZE your IED.....

Read this...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/729746-australian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view-2.html#post7030682




ssingh18 said:


> Thank you Keeda n Jeeten#80
> As per your suggestion, yesterday I submitted EOI for skilled independent, for software engineer, with 60 points...
> 
> Expected it to be auto updated to 65 on 7th May.
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ssingh18 said:


> Thank you Keeda n Jeeten#80
> As per your suggestion, yesterday I submitted EOI for skilled independent, for software engineer, with 60 points...
> 
> Expected it to be auto updated to 65 on 7th May.
> ...


Unless you absolutely have to do them, these are better left off for later.

Explained here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...n-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view-6.html

And earlier:


KeeDa said:


> Yes, you can. But why bother so early? IED depends on medicals too. IED = MIN(PCC, Medicals) + 12 months.
> This isn't a sure-shot rule though. You can get a shorter IED based on other factors too, but mostly it is this formula. For example, if you did your medicals today on 07.March.2015, your IED would most probably be somewhere near 07.March.2016. Considering current timeframes, it takes somewhere around 60 to 70 days for CO allocation and another month or so after than for the visa. So, it would be somewhere around July that you would get your visa and if you do either your PCC or Medicals now, the visa will have an IED of 07.March.2016- thus leaving you with 8 months to plan for the visa validation trip. Whereas, if you do your PCC and Meds - say 3 months from now in June, then you would have 11 months to plan and undertake the trip. The choice is yours depending on how flexible you can be about traveling to AU to get the visa validated.


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks again Keeda n Jeeten, will go accordingly... Hope occupation 'Software Engineer' stays in SOL in the next year too... Fingers crossed...


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

Considering the updated ceiling, only 48 (result to date) available for 2613, would I be able to receive invitation this year??

EOI submitted on 1st May 2015- Software Engineer - 65 points.

Please share your views.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

What I feel is that, there are few things that should go your way....

* *NOT many people with 65 points between* ....24 April 2015 to 01 May 2015 (time you submitted your EOI)
* *NOT many people having 65+ points from* .......24 April 2015 to 08 May 2015 (1 min prior to the results date)

ONE thing that goes in your favor is that there are many people with 60 points..LIKE me who have submitted EOI before you BUT you have more points...

In just over 3 days and 3 hours & 30 minutes you would know the outcome...

So just relax and enjoy...




ssingh18 said:


> Considering the updated ceiling, only 48 (result to date) available for 2613, would I be able to receive invitation this year??
> 
> EOI submitted on 1st May 2015- Software Engineer - 65 points.
> 
> Please share your views.


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks Jeeten and all the very best to u too


----------



## zector (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi All,

Im planning to apply for visa 189 later this year (after July).
I'm risking it and hoping that Software Engineer will still remain in SOL.
I just received my ACS results letter and was hoping you could help me interpret it.

BTW my timeline for ACS processing is quite fast:
May 5: Stage 1 (Submitted)
May 6: Stage 4a (With Assessor)
May 7: Stage 4b (In Progress) 
May 7: Stage 5 (Case Finalized)

Here is my result:



> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Engineering from University of San Carlos completed March 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an *AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing*.
> ...


Based on my understanding, I would be able to claim the following points:
*Education: 15 pts * (AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing)
*Overseas Employment: 5 pts* (3yrs. & 4 months - After November, 2011)


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

zector said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im planning to apply for visa 189 later this year (after July).
> I'm risking it and hoping that Software Engineer will still remain in SOL.
> ...


1. I think you meant apply for EOI later this year in July. You need not wait till July. If you have your English results too, then you can file your EOI right away now.
2. Yes, 15 points for your education and 5 for employment (assuming country1 and country2 both are overseas).


----------



## zector (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi KeeDa,

1. Yes, sorry I meant EOI . I have some personal reasons that is why I decided to apply later this year. Here's to hoping my skills will still be in SOL :fingerscrossed:

2. Yes they are both overseas. Thank you for confirming my points.


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Guys,
Pls help me in this
Just want to know will I get extra 5 points for spouse assessment as well. Myself got positive assessment from acs for software engineer and my spouse got positive in December for Financial investment advisor for. Now if I am primary applicant will get additional point? are these two coming in csol? I did some research but unable to understand. As am applying for 190 so will it be considered in csol or sol.

Regards


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

geets said:


> Guys,
> Pls help me in this
> Just want to know will I get extra 5 points for spouse assessment as well. Myself got positive assessment from acs for software engineer and my spouse got positive in December for Financial investment advisor for. Now if I am primary applicant will get additional point? are these two coming in csol? I did some research but unable to understand. As am applying for 190 so will it be considered in csol or sol.
> 
> Regards


SOL: https://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/skilled-occupations-lists/sol.aspx
CSOL: https://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/skilled-occupations-lists/csol.aspx

222311 - Financial Investment Advisor is not on SOL, but only on the CSOL. Since you are into software, it would be best to go for 190 visa at NSW (unless you are willing to wait for the new year). You can opt for 190 and choose NSW as the option. Add partner qualifications, skill details, and English language proficiency in the EOI. Not only will you get 5 additional points from NSW, but also 5 partner points.

Important note: Since 222311 is not on SOL, you cannot go with 189 if you want to claim partner points.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I got positive assessment from ACS today for 261312. These days they are really quick, I submitted the application on 7th night ( 3.30 am) and got the assessment today in the morning (830 am). Technically its 3 days considering 2 days weekend off.

Cheers.


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

*Ausimm*



KeeDa said:


> 1. I think you meant apply for EOI later this year in July. You need not wait till July. If you have your English results too, then you can file your EOI right away now.
> 2. Yes, 15 points for your education and 5 for employment (assuming country1 and country2 both are overseas).


Hi People,

I've a quick query hoping someone can help me out from my confusion

I've had 60 points without SS and my skilled occupation is 263111
I've received the NSW Nomination Invite on May 7th and I have submitted the application and paid the fees as well on May 10th

I've applied for both 189 and 190

After reading couple of forums, i understand and gathered some confidence that I would get getting the 189 Invite in this month end intake (22nd May) now i really don't want to miss the 189 nomination, Is there any a way to withdraw my application from NSW for 190?

I look forward to hearing from you soon.

Indra


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

Hi People,

I've a quick query hoping someone can help me out from my confusion

I've had 60 points without SS and my skilled occupation is 263111
I've received the NSW Nomination Invite on May 7th and I have submitted the application and paid the fees as well on May 10th

I've applied for both 189 and 190

After reading couple of forums, i understand and gathered some confidence that I would get getting the 189 Invite in this month end intake (22nd May) now i really don't want to miss the 189 nomination, Is there any a way to withdraw my application from NSW for 190?

I look forward to hearing from you soon.


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

*Assessment 15 May 2015*

Hi,

I applied for ACS assessment on 15th May, 2015. On first day it went to stage 4, but its still on stage 4. Can anyone know how much time it will take at stage 4.

Is there anyone who applied arround 15 May, 2015 and got result?

Regards,
Raju Sharma


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Give it some time. You may expect the outcome by tomorrow EOD.


ELSE next week for sure.


BUT have seen few cases where it was stuck at stage 4 for nearly 10-15 days as well.




rajusharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for ACS assessment on 15th May, 2015. On first day it went to stage 4, but its still on stage 4. Can anyone know how much time it will take at stage 4.
> 
> ...


----------



## momentum (Dec 5, 2013)

I applied for ACS assessment on Thursday, May 14th and got a positive result yesterday, that is, Friday, May 22nd.

My degree has been assessed equivalent to Bachelors and Work experience to be 5+ years (After deduction of 2 years for IT related occupations). My current age is 29 years.

So, I have 55 points until now. Going to appear in IELTS exam on 30th of this month. I would be trying my best to get a 7 band in each module which will take my total to 65. Fingers crossed now until the IELTS gets done and cleared.



rajusharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for ACS assessment on 15th May, 2015. On first day it went to stage 4, but its still on stage 4. Can anyone know how much time it will take at stage 4.
> 
> ...


----------



## AusApplicant (Jan 2, 2013)

I applied for ACS Assessment on 8th May and got the result on 13th, but unfortunately they only considered my Microsoft MCPD certification as AQF Diploma, although I have a proper Bachelor in Computer Science degree. The reason they gave me was that the *transcript I submitted did not have course names*  (they did not ask me in the Step 3 for added documentation for which I will write to them now). :confused2:

I submitted my reassessment application on 15th May and got reassessed properly as AQF Bachelor Degree on 21st May. Have submitted my EOI on 22nd May.


----------



## Vicky_2015 (May 25, 2015)

Hi All,

I have completed my Diploma in Computer Technology on 2003 and started my career on the same year. Currently, I have 12 years of experience with IT industry. 

And also, I have completed my Bachelor of Computer Application degree on 2006 and Masters of Computer Application on 2009 with Distance Education.


Can anyone advise me? If I submit all my qualification (DCT, BCA and MCA) certificate to ACS.

1) Will they will consider my qualification as "ICT Major"?
2) From which year the experience will be considered (From 2003 or 2009)?
3) In case, if they consider my experience from 2009 for the above case, then can I submit my application only with my diploma course. In this case will i get the "ICT Major" still?

It would be really helpful if someone answer my above queries. I am in the process of submitting my application with ACS.


Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Vicky_2015 (May 25, 2015)

*ACS Qualification Assessment*

Can anyone pls help me on the below query?

Thanks!

---------------------

Hi All,

I have completed my Diploma in Computer Technology on 2003 and started my career on the same year. Currently, I have 12 years of experience with IT industry. 

And also, I have completed my Bachelor of Computer Application degree on 2006 and Masters of Computer Application on 2009 with Distance Education.


Can anyone advise me? If I submit all my qualification (DCT, BCA and MCA) certificate to ACS.

1) Will they will consider my qualification as "ICT Major"?
2) From which year the experience will be considered (From 2003 or 2009)?
3) In case, if they consider my experience from 2009 for the above case, then can I submit my application only with my diploma course. In this case will i get the "ICT Major" still?

It would be really helpful if someone answer my above queries. I am in the process of submitting my application with ACS.


Thanks in Advance.

---------------------


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

AusApplicant said:


> I applied for ACS Assessment on 8th May and got the result on 13th, but unfortunately they only considered my Microsoft MCPD certification as AQF Diploma, although I have a proper Bachelor in Computer Science degree. The reason they gave me was that the *transcript I submitted did not have course names*  (they did not ask me in the Step 3 for added documentation for which I will write to them now). :confused2:
> 
> I submitted my reassessment application on 15th May and got reassessed properly as AQF Bachelor Degree on 21st May. Have submitted my EOI on 22nd May.


congrates.. and all the best for EOI. what your occupation code?


----------



## AusApplicant (Jan 2, 2013)

Vicky_2015 said:


> Can anyone pls help me on the below query?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Dear Vicky

See my responses above. I have tried to use the best of my knowledge, but will recommend to consult someone better too


----------



## AusApplicant (Jan 2, 2013)

pareshprince said:


> congrates.. and all the best for EOI. what your occupation code?


Thank you pareshprince!

My occupation code is:
261311 Analyst Programmer
which is under
2613 Software and Applications Programmers

More at:
1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1


----------



## Vicky_2015 (May 25, 2015)

AusApplicant said:


> Dear Vicky
> 
> See my responses above. I have tried to use the best of my knowledge, but will recommend to consult someone better too


Thank you for your valuable information and I will be waiting for your update


----------



## AusApplicant (Jan 2, 2013)

Vicky_2015 said:


> Thank you for your valuable information and I will be waiting for your update


Dear Vicky

My friend who submitted both his Bachelors and Masters had done Master as Part time and while he was doing his masters he was on a full time job, so the ACS considered his bachelors and post bachelor experience.


----------



## Vicky_2015 (May 25, 2015)

AusApplicant said:


> Dear Vicky
> 
> My friend who submitted both his Bachelors and Masters had done Master as Part time and while he was doing his masters he was on a full time job, so the ACS considered his bachelors and post bachelor experience.


That's a great news for me. 

Thanks for your information and time. Will keep you posted on my status after my ACS assessment


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi all
I need help regarding ACS application. 

I've submitted my eoi for 190 ss for nsw with the below mentioned points and received the invite and now I'm waiting for the approval of my application. 

Age: 30 points
Edu: 15 points
Ielts : 10 points (7 in each, 8 overall)
Experience: 0 points
Total : 55+5 (ss)

One of my friends suggested me to go with partners skill assessment so that i will get an additional 5 points including which my points would be 65 while applying for visa

My wife has got 3.5 years of professional experience in IT. She has done her b.tech in Electronics which means if I apply for ACS, a minimum of 4 years would be cut from her work experience.

For getting 5 points in partner skills assessment, her ACS result should be positive. Even if they consider 0 years of experience, can I consider the ACS result as positive? 

Experts please help me on this. 

BR//
Sriram


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

momentum said:


> If you already have 55 points and you have recieved an invite from state too, which takes ur total to 60, why do u want to go with claiming another 5 points for ur wife? That will cost u more money, because in that case ur wife will have to appear in IELTS exam plus you will have to get her education and experience assessed by ACS. I find it useful only if u want to go for the independent resident visa under subclass 189.
> 
> Btw which occupation have you applied for and how long it took for state sponsorship invitation?


But she has already given her Ielts and she holds 6 in each. The question is if I apply for the visa (after receiving the nomination from nsw) with 65 points (including partner skills assessment), will that in anyway speed up the visa processing

By the way my occupation code is 261311 - analyst programmer
It took me 5 and a half weeks to receive the invite from nsw.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Having more POINTS only expedites your EOI invitation NOT your VISA processing.


VISA processing would happen ONLY as per the application queue at that point-in time.




sriramvemuri said:


> But she has already given her Ielts and she holds 6 in each. The question is if I apply for the visa (after receiving the nomination from nsw) with 65 points (including partner skills assessment), will that in anyway speed up the visa processing
> 
> By the way my occupation code is 261311 - analyst programmer
> It took me 5 and a half weeks to receive the invite from nsw.


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Having more POINTS only expedites your EOI invitation NOT your VISA processing.
> 
> VISA processing would happen ONLY as per the application queue at that point-in time.


But I've heard that the visa processing also speeds up if you have more points.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

This is news to me.


IF possible please share the source of information with link.




sriramvemuri said:


> But I've heard that the visa processing also speeds up if you have more points.


----------



## sandeep.2014 (May 23, 2015)

Hello! 
I have started the ACS on 27th May 2015, it has been filed via a MARA Agent. Is there a way where I can monitor the process? 

Thanks


----------



## BTNIFTY (May 25, 2015)

*ACS processing time*

Stage 1 - 12 May
Stage 2 - 13 May
Stage 4 - 14 May
Received verification letter - 18 May


----------



## RyanNguyen (May 5, 2015)

Vicky_2015 said:


> Can anyone pls help me on the below query?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Hi,

I'm also almost the same situation like you, just different that I don't have master degree. Since I graduated diploma (3 years in college) in 2007, then started work from 2008 till now. In the meantime I managed to get bachelor degree in 2011 as well. So I don't know whether I should submit assessment with diploma or bachelor degree. Did you submit your document?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Ask your agent to share ACS account Login ID and PWD, using this you can track your application status via ACS website.




sandeep.2014 said:


> Hello!
> I have started the ACS on 27th May 2015, it has been filed via a MARA Agent. Is there a way where I can monitor the process?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## purple5 (May 30, 2015)

Hi,

I just in early baby step in this ACS thingy.
And I would like gather some answer for my doubts:
1. I read from page 1 and see some of you mention that ACS skill assessment result is only valid for 2 months now instead of 2 years as stated in their website? >> Please kindly confirm 
2. Do we need to provide syllabus as well?
3. I read some of you mention marksheet? I dont have any from my uni. will transcript will sufficient?
4. Is there any of you got +ve result with less than 3 years work experience?
5. I've done my Bachelor in IT, then have worked for 1.5 years then I study Diploma Accounting overseas, and after graduate - to-date I've been working for 2.5 years. Do I also need to submit my Accounting certificate and transcripts? And will my 1.5 years work experience will be counted?

Please kindly advise me 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

1 - ACS skills assessment is VALID for 2 years.

2 - IF your Mark Sheets / Transcripts list out your subjects THEN Syllabus might NOT be required. FEW people have been asked to provide Syllabus.

3 - Transcripts would suffice.

4,5 - These questions are confusing.

* You have 1.5 years experience in which field?
* 2.5 years experience in which Field?
* Duration of Accounting Diploma?







purple5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just in early baby step in this ACS thingy.
> And I would like gather some answer for my doubts:
> ...


----------



## purple5 (May 30, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> 1 - ACS skills assessment is VALID for 2 years.
> 
> 2 - IF your Mark Sheets / Transcripts list out your subjects THEN Syllabus might NOT be required. FEW people have been asked to provide Syllabus.
> 
> ...



Hi Hi thank you for your response  Sorry for making any confusion.
So all my experiences is in IT (the 1.5 years and 2.5 years).
Duration of Accounting Diploma is 2 years >> I took it in South Australia , so this will score me another 10 points right (study in AUS for more than 2 years and study in regional area) ?

Thank you again! 

I am open for any advise, ideas and info


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

How many years of TOTAL experience do you have in IT?


Also I'm NOT sure IF your Accounting Diploma would be eligible for any points. As ACS would access your Bachelor in IT degree.





purple5 said:


> Hi Hi thank you for your response  Sorry for making any confusion.
> So all my experiences is in IT (the 1.5 years and 2.5 years).
> Duration of Accounting Diploma is 2 years >> I took it in South Australia , so this will score me another 10 points right (study in AUS for more than 2 years and study in regional area) ?
> 
> ...


----------



## purple5 (May 30, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> How many years of TOTAL experience do you have in IT?
> 
> 
> Also I'm NOT sure IF your Accounting Diploma would be eligible for any points. As ACS would access your Bachelor in IT degree.



4 years in total, but i dont know whether ACS will count my 1.5 years or not as I went to SA for more than 3 years to study Diploma after that 1.5 years work.

The point I claimed is for EOI. I mean, i still can claim those points in EOI even it's not assess by ACS, cant I?

Thank youuu


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF ACS assesses your Bachelor in IT comparable to Bachelor degree level at Australian standards THEN you would get 15 points for Qualifications.

THEN ACS would count your 1.5 years of IT experience AND deduct 2 years of your TOTAL IT experience of 4 years.


IF your Accounting Diploma fits into below Criteria you may claim additional 5 points.




> *Australian study requirement*
> 
> You can receive five points if you have completed one or more degrees, diplomas or trade qualifications for award through a course or courses taken at an Australian educational institution.
> 
> ...





purple5 said:


> 4 years in total, but i dont know whether ACS will count my 1.5 years or not as I went to SA for more than 3 years to study Diploma after that 1.5 years work.
> 
> The point I claimed is for EOI. I mean, i still can claim those points in EOI even it's not assess by ACS, cant I?
> 
> Thank youuu


----------



## doidoidoimybaby (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I submitted my ACS application on 20 May 2015, and it turns to With Assessor on the next day
However, I checked it today, it still WA status.
I can saw everyone was so quick to get their result letter...my reference number is 95XXXX 
anyone same?


----------



## marcomakt (Jun 3, 2015)

doidoidoimybaby said:


> Hi everyone,
> I submitted my ACS application on 20 May 2015, and it turns to With Assessor on the next day
> However, I checked it today, it still WA status.
> I can saw everyone was so quick to get their result letter...my reference number is 95XXXX
> anyone same?


Hi, 

I submitted my application on 26th May and the status moved to stage 4 on next day and still with assessor since then. 

Keep calm  please update when ever you get news

cheers


----------



## wonder777 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hello all,

I posted this question on a separate thread but no one replied, so posting it here. Please guide me.

I am planning to apply for ACS Skills Assessment for ANZSCO code 261313. I have read Skill Assessment Guidelines but still have few questions regarding how much points will I be able to score based on my education and work ex, so I need your inputs here.

I have done B.Sc(H) Electronics (regular) from one of the premier Delhi University College (2002-2005). In October 2005, I joined Wipro Technologies under WASE which is a 4 year (8 Semester) Work Integrated Learning program wherein you work as a Software Engineer while you study MS in Software Engineering from BITS, Pilani (attached is the course content). I completed it in October 2009. I left Wipro in 2010 as Software Engineer and joined another company where I am working as a Technical Lead.

So my overall work experience is 9 Years & 8 Months.

1. Will my post graduation degree be considered valid for ACS i.e. how many points can I claim against education?
2. If so, will it be considered as ICT Major or Minor?
3. How many years of work experience will be counted i.e. how many points can I claim against work ex?

Please ask me more questions if required - I will really appreciate to hear back from you all.

I need to calculate my points before I apply for ACS and IELTS.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

It depends how well your *MS in Software Engineering from BITS, Pilani* matches your nominated occupation and whether ACS will consider it as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major/minor in computing.


As far as I'm aware THIS MS ins't Full Time, THEN ACS MIGHT not equate it to an Australian Degree/Diploma. I'm I correct?


GO over the *Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants* on page 9 and the *Summary of Criteria* for details. The minimum experience deduction is 2 years post-graduation if everything matches perfectly, if your degree and occupation are not a good fit, you might get 4/6 years of experience deducted.


I would suggest you to apply for ACS skills assessment AND find out how your Education and Experience stacks up with ACS.





wonder777 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I posted this question on a separate thread but no one replied, so posting it here. Please guide me.
> 
> ...


----------



## doidoidoimybaby (Jun 3, 2015)

marcomakt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my application on 26th May and the status moved to stage 4 on next day and still with assessor since then.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate.
my application changed to 'in progress' status today...hope I can get it soon:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## marcomakt (Jun 3, 2015)

Same here man! 

Expect the result hopefully tomorrow 

Good luck 

Cheers


----------



## sandeep.2014 (May 23, 2015)

sandeep.2014 said:


> Hello!
> I have started the ACS on 27th May 2015, it has been filed via a MARA Agent. Is there a way where I can monitor the process?
> 
> Thanks


Just indicating, I got a positive result on 1st June 2015. I have one query though, a little conflicting information on the site. I am a BCom degree holder from Mumbai University and my ACS result letter does not indicate anything on my degree. Will I be able to claim 15 points on Education?


----------



## wonder777 (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks Jeeten for replying to my query. Yes, it is a part time degree but it is not mentioned on the degree itself though.

For applying to ACS, I will be needing employment reference letters. So should I get two employment references from Wipro - one for 2005-2009 and another for 2009-2010 (after completing MS)?

How should I get employment reference letter from my present company without telling them that it is for Visa purposes?

Warm Regards



Jeeten#80 said:


> It depends how well your *MS in Software Engineering from BITS, Pilani* matches your nominated occupation and whether ACS will consider it as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major/minor in computing.
> 
> 
> As far as I'm aware THIS MS ins't Full Time, THEN ACS MIGHT not equate it to an Australian Degree/Diploma. I'm I correct?
> ...


----------



## doidoidoimybaby (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi guys
I got my result letter...lol
around 2 weeks 
best luck to everyone!!!


----------



## sayed_332 (Mar 18, 2015)

Mostly many people wil be getting today... i applied for review and got the result today
Applied on 1st june
Result 4th june


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Go for Statutory Declaration from your Manager/Colleague INSTEAD of Employer Reference Letters (If think your Employer might get suspicious or would have difficulty it getting that).


Have attached template of Statutory Declaration for your reference, uploaded & used by fellow forum members.





wonder777 said:


> Thanks Jeeten for replying to my query. Yes, it is a part time degree but it is not mentioned on the degree itself though.
> 
> For applying to ACS, I will be needing employment reference letters. So should I get two employment references from Wipro - one for 2005-2009 and another for 2009-2010 (after completing MS)?
> 
> ...


----------



## marcomakt (Jun 3, 2015)

*acs timeline*

Hi 

I want to share my ACS process time:

Applied 27-May
Stage 4 With assessor 28-may
Stage 4 in progress 03-June
Went back to stage 3 with recommendation of change to another ANZSCO 05-June
Response to the recommendation + paid 200$ 05-June 
Received positive result after two hours. 05-June

Cheers


----------



## dsuramou84 (Apr 13, 2015)

I have submitted my profile through RPL for ICT System Analyst.
Any idea howmany days will it take for the RPL assessment.


----------



## kixpk (Jun 2, 2015)

*"In Progress"*



doidoidoimybaby said:


> Thanks mate.
> my application changed to 'in progress' status today...hope I can get it soon:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:



Hello Friend

I have applied on 2nd June, application moved to stage 4 on same day and the my Status is "with Assessor" . I want to know what is this status "In Progress". is it in stage 4?


----------



## sayed_332 (Mar 18, 2015)

kixpk said:


> Hello Friend
> 
> I have applied on 2nd June, application moved to stage 4 on same day and the my Status is "with Assessor" . I want to know what is this status "In Progress". is it in stage 4?


Once it in progress after assessor. Then you should expect result soonn.. may be in one day or so


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

In Progress means your application is now with a Case Officer. Means someone is actually looking into your application and will decide on the outcome pretty soon.
So just be calm wait for a day or two stop clicking on the ACS website every half hour to check on your status 

You will be getting the outcome email pretty soon unless they decide to ask you for further documents , then the application moves back to stage 3.



kixpk said:


> Hello Friend
> 
> I have applied on 2nd June, application moved to stage 4 on same day and the my Status is "with Assessor" . I want to know what is this status "In Progress". is it in stage 4?


----------



## zector (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi kixpk,

Basically Stage 4 is divided in two status:


4a (With Assessor) - your application is assigned to an assessor, but he/she has not started checking your application


4b (In Progress) - the assessor has started checking your application



kixpk said:


> Hello Friend
> 
> I have applied on 2nd June, application moved to stage 4 on same day and the my Status is "with Assessor" . I want to know what is this status "In Progress". is it in stage 4?


----------



## Sn_Rafi (Jun 8, 2015)

*Sn_Rafi*

I have applied for Skill Assessment on 6_June. Still in stage 1. Waiting finger crossed.


----------



## Sn_Rafi (Jun 8, 2015)

Today moved to stage 2.


Stage 1 : 06-June-2015
Stage 2 : 09-June-2015
Stage 4 a : ---
Stage 4 b : ---


----------



## haydeepus (Apr 2, 2015)

*Acs*

Stage 1 : 03-June-2015
Stage 2 : 04-June-2015
Stage 4 a : 04-June-2015 (with Assessor)
Stage 4 b : ---


----------



## kixpk (Jun 2, 2015)

Stage 1 : 02-June-2015
Stage 4 a : 02-June-2015 (with Assessor)
Stage 4 b : ---


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

kixpk said:


> Stage 1 : 02-June-2015
> Stage 4 a : 02-June-2015 (with Assessor)
> Stage 4 b : ---


I applied on 2 June as well, moved to stage 4a the next day.

Then it stays "with Assessor" for a week, keep checking and let us know if you move onto the next stage.


----------



## pumbaa_g (Apr 23, 2015)

Just got my ACS assessment today, it was submitted on Thursday, 4th May. It was an RPL Assessment. I have 11 years of experience however, I got positive assessment for 3 years.
Can't complain


----------



## Sn_Rafi (Jun 8, 2015)

Stage 1 : 06-June-2015
Stage 2 : 09-June-2015
Stage 4 a : 11-June-2015 ( With Assessor )
Stage 4 b : ---


----------



## kixpk (Jun 2, 2015)

*Moved to "in Progress"*



hungvn89 said:


> I applied on 2 June as well, moved to stage 4a the next day.
> 
> Then it stays "with Assessor" for a week, keep checking and let us know if you move onto the next stage.


It was moved to 4b today (in Progress)

Originally Posted by kixpk View Post
Stage 1 : 02-June-2015
Stage 4 a : 02-June-2015 (with Assessor)
Stage 4 b : 11-June -2015 (in Progress)


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

Hi kixpk,

Thank you for updating. Mine was moved to stage 4b as well:

Stage 1 : 02-June-2015
Stage 4 a : 03-June-2015 (with Assessor)
Stage 4 b : 11-June -2015 (in Progress)



kixpk said:


> It was moved to 4b today (in Progress)
> 
> Originally Posted by kixpk View Post
> Stage 1 : 02-June-2015
> ...


----------



## saurabhsi (Apr 24, 2015)

*ACS timeline*

Hi,

My timelines were:- 

Stage 1 - 4th June
Stage 2 - 5th June
Stage 4a- 5th June
Stage 4b - 8th June
Stage 5 - 10th June

Positive result..only thing is I didn't know that as per the new rule, ACS will deduct initial 2 years from your exp. to satisfy the probabtion period of relevant exp. 

Thanks,
Saurabh


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

Wow that was fast. If your degree is ICT Major and relevant to the nominated occupation, they will deduct at least 2yrs. Otherwise you get deducted 4-6 yrs.



saurabhsi said:


> Hi,
> 
> My timelines were:-
> 
> ...


----------



## saurabhsi (Apr 24, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> Wow that was fast. If your degree is ICT Major and relevant to the nominated occupation, they will deduct at least 2yrs. Otherwise you get deducted 4-6 yrs.


yes correct mine is ICT major with in total 9 yrs of exp...ANZSCO is 261111. IELTS is next in-line.


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

*Rpl*

can you please tell how much experience acs deducted out of the total? Was your qualification not ICT Major?



pumbaa_g said:


> Just got my ACS assessment today, it was submitted on Thursday, 4th May. It was an RPL Assessment. I have 11 years of experience however, I got positive assessment for 3 years.
> Can't complain


----------



## pumbaa_g (Apr 23, 2015)

If you don't have a degree then ACS deducts 8 years however, for non ICT Degree usual deduction is 6 years. Apart from this they do deduct some 1-2 years overall experience as well

Depends on how closely your job matches the code.


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

pumbaa_g said:


> If you don't have a degree then ACS deducts 8 years however, for non ICT Degree usual deduction is 6 years. Apart from this they do deduct some 1-2 years overall experience as well
> 
> Depends on how closely your job matches the code.


how much did they deduct in ur case, if you don't mind to share..


----------



## pumbaa_g (Apr 23, 2015)

From my 11 years I got a positive assessment for 3 years 1 month. So 7 years 11 months was not deemed relevant for me. Frankly, I already have 60 points without the assessment so even 1 or 2 years would have been fine.

Happy with the result!


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

pumbaa_g said:


> From my 11 years I got a positive assessment for 3 years 1 month. So 7 years 11 months was not deemed relevant for me. Frankly, I already have 60 points without the assessment so even 1 or 2 years would have been fine.
> 
> Happy with the result!


Thanks for your answer.

My husband has to apply for acs with rpl. he has 10 years core testing experience. does that mean acs can deduct 8 years and then we would be left with only 2 years and with 2 years we cant claim any points for experience? Can you please suggest? ACS website says if you have no IT degree then they deduct only 6 years.

Thanks.


----------



## pumbaa_g (Apr 23, 2015)

Non IT Degree they deduct 6 years, for no IT Degree 8 years. After that your job roles are compared with the code that you are applying for


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> Hi kixpk,
> 
> Thank you for updating. Mine was moved to stage 4b as well:
> 
> ...


Strange thing happened. It was moved back to stage 4a on 12-June and the Event Type was changed from "Skill Assessment" to "Post Australian Study".

Any idea why it happened and when should I expect the result?


----------



## sayed_332 (Mar 18, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> Strange thing happened. It was moved back to stage 4a on 12-June and the Event Type was changed from "Skill Assessment" to "Post Australian Study".
> 
> Any idea why it happened and when should I expect the result?


Hi moving from 4b to 4a is ok it happens.. first time when i applied it happend with me also. And i got my assessment nextday.. But event type change am not sure..are u student in australia..


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

sayed_332 said:


> Hi moving from 4b to 4a is ok it happens.. first time when i applied it happend with me also. And i got my assessment nextday.. But event type change am not sure..are u student in australia..


Yes, I have a university degree issued by an Australian university and accredited by ACS. However, my work experience is from overseas, so I choose "Skill Assessment" instead of "Post Australian Study" to be on the safe side. 

I am actually a bit worried right now because the two people I read on this forum having moved back from stage 4b to 4a was given negative skill assessments initially. Eventually, they got positive through lodging review/re-apply though, but I just want to get it done to start EOI soon.


----------



## sayed_332 (Mar 18, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> Yes, I have a university degree issued by an Australian university and accredited by ACS. However, my work experience is from overseas, so I choose "Skill Assessment" instead of "Post Australian Study" to be on the safe side.
> 
> I am actually a bit worried right now because the two people I read on this forum having moved back from stage 4b to 4a was given negative skill assessments initially. Eventually, they got positive through lodging review/re-apply though, but I just want to get it done to start EOI soon.


Yes its same for me as well.. it was negetive for me also later i reviewed and got positive assesment... but its not same for all dont worry it happened to other people as well but they got positive assessment in first place itself


----------



## kixpk (Jun 2, 2015)

*EOI to Invitation timeline*

MY Time line. 
MSc. Computing from Sweden, work experience from sweden and norway

Stage 1 : 02-June-2015
Stage 4 a : 02-June-2015 (with Assessor)
Stage 4 b : 11-June -2015 (in Progress)
Stage 5: 12-June-2015 (Positive assessment)

Now I have to take Ielts.

any Idea how long it takes to get invitation after submitting EOI??


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

kixpk said:


> MY Time line.
> MSc. Computing from Sweden, work experience from sweden and norway
> 
> Stage 1 : 02-June-2015
> ...


Congratulation! We applied on the same date but now have to wait for decision in the next week. What an uneasy waiting when both the stage and the event type were changed ...

You might want to wait until after 1 July, as the ceiling for all occupation will be reset by then. Normally, if ceiling is not reached, you can get invitation within 1-2 months time-frame I guess. Good luck with your IELTS testing!


----------



## immigrant589 (Jun 11, 2015)

I am applying for the ACS assessment for the 2nd time. I didn't know the ACS Skilled Experience Met Date Rule. Here are my experience and education details below, kindly review and let me know if I apply with these details what will be the skilled experience met date. Will I got more than 8 years of experience after deduction to get 15 Points.
I am applying for 26112 System Analyst, and all my educations and job experience is aligned with 26112 (as per previous assessment)

Education: 
BS Computer Science - Sept 2002-Sept 2006
Experience Details:
Software Engineer: June 2001-June 2005
Software Engineer: July 2005-Feb 2007
Sr. Software Engineer: July 2008-Present

Previously I didn't mention the 1st experience because I thought that I have more than 8 years of experience. So I skipped with ACS. But now since they deducted my initial 2 years so I need to reassess.


----------



## ice_cool (Jun 9, 2015)

immigrant589 said:


> I am applying for the ACS assessment for the 2nd time. I didn't know the ACS Skilled Experience Met Date Rule. Here are my experience and education details below, kindly review and let me know if I apply with these details what will be the skilled experience met date. Will I got more than 8 years of experience after deduction to get 15 Points.
> I am applying for 26112 System Analyst, and all my educations and job experience is aligned with 26112 (as per previous assessment)
> 
> Education:
> ...


Hi,

From my calculation, your asessment result could be as follows;

Jun 2001 - Aug 2002 will not be counted because the experience was prior to the relevant education.

Sep 2002 - Sep 2006 (4 years will be counted as 2 full years) because part time studies part time job which is quite logical.

These 2 full years will not be counted as skilled and it will meet your suitability criteria.

Oct 2006 - Jun 2015 will be counted as skilled.

This calculation is based on the same calculation which ACS has done in my case.

I cannnot guarantee the same for you becoz they have their own calculation after assessing your experience letters and educational credentials.

Best of luck.


----------



## Black Eagle (Apr 12, 2013)

Guys a quick question: Is *6-year work experience* requirement mandatory for RPL (recognition of prior learning) ?

I am intending to go for ACS assessment. I have *4-years* bachelors degree in electronic engineering and *3-years* of professional experience as a Network administrator.


----------



## ice_cool (Jun 9, 2015)

Black Eagle said:


> Guys a quick question: Is *6-year work experience* requirement mandatory for RPL (recognition of prior learning) ?
> 
> I am intending to go for ACS assessment. I have *4-years* bachelors degree in electronic engineering and *3-years* of professional experience as a Network administrator.


Yes, it is.

Having 6 years of experience with RPL means you are with 0 years of experience in the skilled profession.


----------



## sayed_332 (Mar 18, 2015)

Black Eagle said:


> Guys a quick question: Is 6-year work experience requirement mandatory for RPL (recognition of prior learning) ?
> 
> I am intending to go for ACS assessment. I have 4-years bachelors degree in electronic engineering and 3-years of professional experience as a Network administrator.


Why u are planing for rpl ???
Bachelors in electronics should be considered as ict major or in worst case ict minor ... if its major then 4 years exp will be deducted thats in my case (mine is eee) else 6 year incase ict minor.. u can check ur sylabus for ict content details..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ice_cool said:


> Hi,
> Sep 2002 - Sep 2006 (4 years will be counted as 2 full years) because part time studies part time job which is quite logical.


dup


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ice_cool said:


> Hi,
> Sep 2002 - Sep 2006 (4 years will be counted as 2 full years) because part time studies part time job which is quite logical.


Mate, i've a quick question about your message above. 

I study full-time and work full time (agreed with employer that i will work in evenings and weekends to make 40 hours per week) how would they count it in your opinion? Thanks


----------



## Sandy K (Jun 2, 2015)

Hello Two questions I hope someone can help me with. Firstly my son's fiancee is in Guatemala and applying to come to UK to get married. There is no visa application centre in Guatemala. Can she go to Bogota Colombia to get her biometrics and submit her application details at the same time? Some information says that she goes to Panama and then posts her application to Colombia. Also she has to take an English test A1 but there is no official test centre in Guatemala and after reading and reading up on this I finally found out that if there is nowhere to do the test in the country where you live then you are exempt from taking it. Does anyone know if this is definitely the case? Thanks in advance


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Sandy K said:


> Hello Two questions I hope someone can help me with. Firstly my son's fiancee is in Guatemala and applying to come to UK to get married. There is no visa application centre in Guatemala. Can she go to Bogota Colombia to get her biometrics and submit her application details at the same time? Some information says that she goes to Panama and then posts her application to Colombia. Also she has to take an English test A1 but there is no official test centre in Guatemala and after reading and reading up on this I finally found out that if there is nowhere to do the test in the country where you live then you are exempt from taking it. Does anyone know if this is definitely the case? Thanks in advance


This is the Australian forum. Try posting your query over at the British forum: *Britain Expat Forum for Expats Living in the UK - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad*


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Mate, i've a quick question about your message above.
> 
> I study full-time and work full time (agreed with employer that i will work in evenings and weekends to make 40 hours per week) how would they count it in your opinion? Thanks


This scenario is unheard of and is not documented in the ACS case studies. I have a feeling that they should consider your work experience as well as studies because all they need is minimum of 20 hours per week of work to be counted as "full time". Better shoot them an email [email protected] and get it sorted out before sending in your application.

Also, you said you "study full-time and work". Are you still studying? If so, then better complete the studies first.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> This scenario is unheard of and is not documented in the ACS case studies. I have a feeling that they should consider your work experience as well as studies because all they need is minimum of 20 hours per week of work to be counted as "full time". Better shoot them an email [email protected] and get it sorted out before sending in your application.
> 
> Also, you said you "study full-time and work". Are you still studying? If so, then better complete the studies first.


Hi Keeda, thanks for your reply, much appreciated. I will send them an e-mail today. 

Well, I will graduate this coming Tuesday and will have certificate in hand within 2 weeks and then apply.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Hi Keeda, thanks for your reply, much appreciated. I will send them an e-mail today.
> 
> Well, I will graduate this coming Tuesday and will have certificate in hand within 2 weeks and then apply.


Good, mate. How much of ICT work experience do you have?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Good, mate. How much of ICT work experience do you have?



As 1st of July it will be 5 years and 7 month. Out of these 5 years and 7 month, 1.5 years of concurent studies/work. I was studying Masters in Business Consulting with about 65% ICT content (well, at least based on my own assesment of subjects).

So hopefully i will only need 2 years of ICT work experience if my degree will be considered ICT major. But if it will be deemed ICT minor then i need to have all 5 years of ICT work experience and i dont want lose those 1.5 years.


----------



## momentum (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I have a question and will appreciate advice on this. My BS(CS) degree got completed in Nov 2008. I started my first full time employment in Feb 2008, 9 months prior to my degree completion.

I got assessed positively by ACS last month, they considered the degree equivant to AQF bachelors and my work experience from Feb 2010 till date (5 years 3 months). They have wrote the degree completion date on ACS assessment as May 2008 while it actually was in Nov 2008.

I got my IELTS done this month with overall 8 band and minimum 7.5 each module. If I consider the ACS assessment, I have the following break down.

Age: 30
Education: 15
Work experience: 10
Ielts: 10
Total: 65

I will be lodging EOI application next week under 189 subclass for 261313.

Now my agent is asking me the completion date of my BS(CS) degree which is in Nov 2008 but ACS has mentioned May 2008. What end date i should provide under degree completion?

My second question is that ACS has considered my experience from Feb 2008 when i began working full time while I had one course left for BS(CS) degree completion which i cleared in Nov 2008. Can the CO make any issue about it when assessing my application for visa? Or they just consider and give u points based on ACD assessment?

The answer to these two questions will be highly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Request you to share the statement similar to the following from your ACS letter, based on it I would be able to give you an educated answer.




> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 26 March 2014.
> 
> *Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 135199 (ICT Managers nec) of the ANZSCO Code.*
> 
> ...





momentum said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a question and will appreciate advice on this. My BS(CS) degree got completed in Nov 2008. I started my first full time employment in Feb 2008, 9 months prior to my degree completion.
> 
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys, i was wondering if anyone with exprience can have a look at my transcripts of records and just give me a second opinion on its ICT content % and ICT minor/major? 

I am working with immigration advisor, and he thinks its defo ICT minor. 

Also a question, will a print out of the same transcripts of record stamped by University (and stamped with "certified copy of an original document") suffice ACS? 

Thanks guys very much.


----------



## sayed_332 (Mar 18, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys, i was wondering if anyone with exprience can have a look at my transcripts of records and just give me a second opinion on its ICT content % and ICT minor/major?
> 
> I am working with immigration advisor, and he thinks its defo ICT minor.
> 
> ...


No u need to notarize all documents.. university stamp wont work..
I will be glad to help .can u tell you branch..
Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sayed_332 said:


> No u need to notarize all documents.. university stamp wont work..
> I will be glad to help .can u tell you branch..
> Thanks


Yes, i am aware about notarization, thats what i mean, on top of uni stamp, there will be another stamp saying: certified copy of an original document. The question was rather if the prinited copy on a plain paper will be enough (with Uni stamp and notary stamp).

Now in regards to "certified copy of an original document" - I was thinking to get it done in Irish Consulate here in Germany, they can do it and the stamp will say the following: 

“Certified as a true copy of a document presented to the Honorary Consulate General of Ireland, Munich" (signature and date)

will it be accepted?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys, i was wondering if anyone with exprience can have a look at my transcripts of records and just give me a second opinion on its ICT content % and ICT minor/major?
> 
> I am working with immigration advisor, and he thinks its defo ICT minor.
> 
> ...


1. You have to download ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf from ACS website and check the Core ICT Units for your nominated occupation. Then compare those with your syllabus and see how much %age of yours closely match with those required by ACS- as detailed in Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf.

2. Uni stamp + stamp by someone certified to attest documents (like the Irish Embassy that you said) is enough.


----------



## Black Eagle (Apr 12, 2013)

sayed_332 said:


> > Guys a quick question: Is 6-year work experience requirement mandatory for RPL (recognition of prior learning) ?
> >
> > I am intending to go for ACS assessment. I have 4-years bachelors degree in electronic engineering and 3-years of professional experience as a Network administrator.
> 
> ...


even in that case my question stands valid. I don't have 6 years of experience, basically. But the agent told me that RPL is possible in my case.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Black Eagle said:


> even in that case my question stands valid. I don't have 6 years of experience, basically. But the agent told me that RPL is possible in my case.


RPL requires you to have minimum 6 years of work experience in your nominated occupation. Page#6 of Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf has all the details you need to know about RPL application.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> 1. You have to download ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf from ACS website and check the Core ICT Units for your nominated occupation. Then compare those with your syllabus and see how much %age of yours closely match with those required by ACS- as detailed in Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf.
> 
> 2. Uni stamp + stamp by someone certified to attest documents (like the Irish Embassy that you said) is enough.


Thanks KeeDa, 

I've already done it. I've even mapped my subjects to core ICT Units for my occupation from ANZSCO-Descriptions in the attached file above. 

The only concern I've is that according to my immi. advisor I've ICT minor and according to my loose judgement based on mapping of my subjects to ANZSCO-Descriptions it seems like I've ICT major. So I just want to have 3rd opinion on my case. 

My nominated occuption is ICT Business Analyst 261111. 

Anyhow, thanks for all your responses.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Thanks KeeDa,
> 
> I've already done it. I've even mapped my subjects to core ICT Units for my occupation from ANZSCO-Descriptions in the attached file above.
> 
> ...


I too agree that it should be considered ICT Major especially for your ICT BA occupation. In fact, 20030 would also count as a green for your occupation.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> I too agree that it should be considered ICT Major especially for your ICT BA occupation. In fact, 20030 would also count as a green for your occupation.


KeeDa, i really appreciate your response, thanks so much. 

Just one clarification, what is 20030?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> KeeDa, i really appreciate your response, thanks so much.
> 
> Just one clarification, what is 20030?


Prüfungs-Nr 20030 _Business Strategy_ from your Modules.pdf. I am sure this course would be counted as relevant to your _Business Analyst_ occupation.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Prüfungs-Nr 20030 Business Strategy from your Modules.pdf. I am sure this course would be counted as relevant to your Business Analyst occupation.


Oh i see what you mean, thanks. Yes, there is a chance due to its core focus on project management. Well, hopefully it will also count.


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

Applied on 2 June. 
Stage 4a on 3 June
Stage 4b on 11 June
Back to stage 4a on 12 June 

9 working days and still waiting ...


----------



## Sn_Rafi (Jun 8, 2015)

Today I got positive result from ACS. Very happy with their quick evaluation.

Stage 1 : 06-June-2015
Stage 2 : 09-June-2015
Stage 4 a : 11-June-2015 ( With Assessor )
Stage 4 b : 13-June-2015 ( In Progress )
Stage 5 : 15-June-2015 Completed


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

Sn_Rafi said:


> Today I got positive result from ACS. Very happy with their quick evaluation.
> 
> Stage 1 : 06-June-2015
> Stage 2 : 09-June-2015
> ...


Congratulation. Mine went back to "In progress" 5 minutes ago.


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

Just got a positive result  Summary of my timeline as below:

Stage 1: 02-June-2015
Stage 4a: 03-June-2015
Stage 4b: 11-June-2015
Stage 4a again: 12-June-2015 (Event type changed from "Skill Assessment" to "Post Australian Study")
Stage 4b again: 15-June-2015
Stage 5 and positive result: 16-June-2015 (No experience deduction, Skilled Met Date counted from degree completion date).

In total, it took 14 calendar days or 10 working days!


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

Surprising for me that people are getting quick response with +ve assessment , i have submitted on 11 th June as ,

Stage 1 11-June
Stage 2 13- June

still application under reviewing process at stage 2


----------



## weeded (Jun 17, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> Just got a positive result  Summary of my timeline as below:
> 
> Stage 1: 02-June-2015
> Stage 4a: 03-June-2015
> ...


Can I ask if your visa will be expired within 3 months? so that ACS prioritised your application?


----------



## weeded (Jun 17, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> Just got a positive result  Summary of my timeline as below:
> 
> Stage 1: 02-June-2015
> Stage 4a: 03-June-2015
> ...


Can I ask if Visa will be expired within 3 months? So that you application has been prioritised?


----------



## Black Eagle (Apr 12, 2013)

sayed_332 said:


> Black Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > Guys a quick question: Is 6-year work experience requirement mandatory for RPL (recognition of prior learning) ?
> ...


I called a well-known consultant in Dubai (a nice lady answered.. came across very honest) and they told me your degree will not be considered either ICT Major or Minor; you also don't have sufficient ICT experience so your case for ACS assessment is *very weak*.

On the other hand, another consultant here in Doha told me that they have alternate routes and if i sign contract with them, they'll be most probably, getting me ACS assessment; as per them, their success rate for ACS is 100%

SUPER CONFUSED!


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Eagle,
DO NOT LISTEN TO AGENTS. They will never tell you the whole truth.

And this is ACS mate note some indian Babu who can be bribed and your file processed fast and with guarantee of success.

Don't fall for this crap.
No one can guarantee you success with ACS> it all depends on your paperwork,

I myself am an electronics engineer. And I got ACS positive assessment with my bachelors degree qualified as ICT major.
So submit through normal route. don't go via RPL. this is my advise.
The only thing I can say is as you don't have 4 Years of relevant experience I doubt whether you can claim any points for experience as ACS will deduct 4 years for non ICT degree.





Black Eagle said:


> I called a well-known consultant in Dubai (a nice lady answered.. came across very honest) and they told me your degree will not be considered either ICT Major or Minor; you also don't have sufficient ICT experience so your case for ACS assessment is *very weak*.
> 
> On the other hand, another consultant here in Doha told me that they have alternate routes and if i sign contract with them, they'll be most probably, getting me ACS assessment; as per them, their success rate for ACS is 100%
> 
> SUPER CONFUSED!


----------



## Black Eagle (Apr 12, 2013)

sukesh123 said:


> I myself am an electronics engineer. And I got ACS positive assessment with my bachelors degree qualified as ICT major.
> So submit through normal route. don't go via RPL. this is my advise.
> The only thing I can say is as you don't have 4 Years of relevant experience I doubt whether you can claim any points for experience as ACS will deduct 4 years for non ICT degree.


Hi Sukesh! Thanks a ton for such a quick response.

You have similar background as mine. How many years they deduct in your case?

I DON'T NEED POINTS (as I'm up the threshold based on Age/IELTS/qualification), BUT will I be positively assessed without 4-year experience in case they assessed it as ICT Major (*Not closely related to nominated occupation*) ?


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

Hi friends 

please help ,I have a peculiar situation like i have 4years of Networking experience ?(2623111 SOL) and now i am in system administration(CSOL) profile which is 3yrs exp ,please help me in which the ACS would consider the most in my case and any sugesstions? please experts advice,i am confused in this case and i didnt start the ACS cos of this .thanks


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

Dear Friends,

I need help,as i am really confused with the ACS result.I am a Civil Engineer from one of the NIT's in India and have around 9 years of experience in IT Sector.I went through RPL route as i do not qualify either in ICT major/minor.

In assessment report they have mentioned below and did not mentioned about my B,Tech(Civil)Degree..what am i supposed to do now in repect to filling Experience and Degree:-

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the 

ANZSCO Code. 

The following employment after October 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately 

skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 



Dates: xx/06 - xx/07 (1yrs 0mths) 

Position: S/W Engr 

Employer: xyz 

Country: INDIA 

Dates: xx/07 - xx/08 (1yrs 2mths) 

Position: S/W Engr 

Employer: ABC 

Country: INDIA 

Dates: xx/08 - xx/15 (6yrs 9mths) 

Position: Team Leader

Employer: XYZ


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi,
THey deducted 4 years from my total experience.
But I got 9 Years experience so they deducted 4 years still I got 5 years of experience to claim points.

For your case I am not sure as you have less than 4 Years but your degree will be assessed as ICT major and you can claim 15 points for that.



Black Eagle said:


> Hi Sukesh! Thanks a ton for such a quick response.
> 
> You have similar background as mine. How many years they deduct in your case?
> 
> I DON'T NEED POINTS (as I'm up the threshold based on Age/IELTS/qualification), BUT will I be positively assessed without 4-year experience in case they assessed it as ICT Major (*Not closely related to nominated occupation*) ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

DesiBabu said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I need help,as i am really confused with the ACS result.I am a Civil Engineer from one of the NIT's in India and have around 9 years of experience in IT Sector.I went through RPL route as i do not qualify either in ICT major/minor.
> 
> ...


You cannot claim points for your qualification unless you get it assessed from a relevant assessor- I think it is EA for you, but please cross check this from other threads (use the search feature). You will have to get it assessed as equivalent to either AQF Bachelors, Masters, Diploma to be able to gain any points from that degree.

What is your points breakup as of now?


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

weeded said:


> Can I ask if Visa will be expired within 3 months? So that you application has been prioritised?


Normal timing with no prioritisation.


----------



## weeded (Jun 17, 2015)

Lodged my application on 29th May. Still at stage 4a for 3 weeks. ACS process speed is not fast at all for me


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

Just moved to the next stage  now its time to buckle-up and stay calm till the final outcome



Stage 1 11-June
Stage 2 13-June
Stage 4 19-June


----------



## Umas (Feb 10, 2015)

Got my acs assessment today i.e. in less than 5 working days.

Stage 1 - 15-June
Stage 2 - 16-June
Stage 3 - 16-June
Stage 4a - 16-June (With Assessor)
Stage 4a - 19-June (In-Progress)
Stage 5 - 19-June (Case Finalized)

--------------------------------------

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under *261313 (Software Engineer) *of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics and Communication from XXXX University completed *November 2000* has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

The following employment after *May 2008* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to *261313 (Software Engineer) *of the ANZSCO Code.

*Dates: 05/04 - 02/06 (1yrs 9mths)*
Position: XXXX
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA

*Dates: 02/06 - 01/10 (3yrs 11mths)*
Position: XXXX
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA

*Dates: 01/10 - 04/14 (4yrs 3mths)*
Position: XXXX
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA

*The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.*

Dates: 02/01 - 07/03 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: XXXX - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 04/14 - 06/15 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: XXXX - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA
------------------------------------------------

So, My understanding is I can claim the points below,

Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics and Communication - *15 Points*
Skilled employment - *10 Points (i.e after May 2008 to April 2014 - 5.11 Years)*

Can any seniors confirm my understanding please?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Umas said:


> So, My understanding is I can claim the points below,
> 
> Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics and Communication - *15 Points*
> Skilled employment - *10 Points (i.e after May 2008 to April 2014 - 5.11 Years)*
> ...


Yes, that's correct.

Go ahead and file your EOI. Enter your employment episodes exactly as given by ACS and take care to mark relevant/ not-relevant. At the end of the EOI process, before you submit, you will see the total points computed by the EOI system. Make sure they are in line with your calculations and everything should be fine.

All the best.

Edit: Your second episode overlaps your relevant and not-relevant experience. So, break that up as 02/06 till 05/08 as not-relevant and 06/08 till 01/10 as relevant.


----------



## Umas (Feb 10, 2015)

thanks KeeDa for your confirmation and suggestion.

Btw, we have just 60 days to apply for visa after getting invite right? So, after seeing your signature ... looks like you have only few days left.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Umas said:


> thanks KeeDa for your confirmation and suggestion.
> 
> Btw, we have just 60 days to apply for visa after getting invite right? So, after seeing your signature ... looks like you have only few days left.


Yes, mate. Just came back from ICICI bank. Got myself one of those shiny AUD travel cards. Waiting for them to load it up and will apply for the visa ASAP then. That would be anytime today or in the worst case on Monday 22-Jun-2015. Invitation expires on 23-Jun.


----------



## Umas (Feb 10, 2015)

good luck KeeDa.


----------



## ice_cool (Jun 9, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, mate. Just came back from ICICI bank. Got myself one of those shiny AUD travel cards. Waiting for them to load it up and will apply for the visa ASAP then. That would be anytime today or in the worst case on Monday 22-Jun-2015. Invitation expires on 23-Jun.


Hi,

Do take timezone difference in consideration, if you are filing it on 22nd of June.

Your invitation would expire in the evening of 22nd June IST because there system will change date to 23rd by then.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ice_cool said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do take timezone difference in consideration, if you are filing it on 22nd of June.
> 
> Your invitation would expire in the evening of 22nd June IST because there system will change date to 23rd by then.


Thanks for your concern, mate. Appreciate it. I think by expiring-on=23, they mean 23:59:59 Canberra time, which would be still be 23'rd June around 19:30 IST.

Anyways, it is almost closing time at the bank branch and I just got a call from the bank to discuss the currency conversion rate, etc... I am hopeful to get usable AUD in the account today itself.


----------



## ice_cool (Jun 9, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Thanks for your concern, mate. Appreciate it. I think by expiring-on=23, they mean 23:59:59 Canberra time, which would be still be 23'rd June around 19:30 IST.
> 
> Anyways, it is almost closing time at the bank branch and I just got a call from the bank to discuss the currency conversion rate, etc... I am hopeful to get usable AUD in the account today itself.


To be on safer side, apply on Sunday i.e. 21st June, 2015


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> Thanks for your concern, mate. Appreciate it. I think by expiring-on=23, they mean 23:59:59 Canberra time, which would be still be 23'rd June around 19:30 IST.
> 
> Anyways, it is almost closing time at the bank branch and I just got a call from the bank to discuss the currency conversion rate, etc... I am hopeful to get usable AUD in the account today itself.


Apply and pay fees in weekend if possible. Do not leave it till last minute.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes, I plan to apply ASAP. It is the AUD card that isn't active yet. Hopefully gets sorted out at the branch today.


----------



## weeded (Jun 17, 2015)

Stage 1 - 29-May
Stage 2 - 1-June
Stage 4a - 2-June (With Assessor)
Stage 4b - 20-June (In-Progress)

I am not sure why my case is taking so long, but just letting you know that not all cases can be processed very fast


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

weeded said:


> Stage 1 - 29-May
> Stage 2 - 1-June
> Stage 4a - 2-June (With Assessor)
> Stage 4b - 20-June (In-Progress)
> ...


Mine took 24 days for 2 employment episodes spanning over 14 or so years and with lots of supporting documents (about 60 pages). You are right. It is not always quick processing for all. I guess it depends on how much documentation they have to process.


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

Guys I am about to submit for assessment through ACS.
Will it make any difference to submit under Developer Programmer (261312) or Software Engineer (261313), as the SOL will be refreshed in new FY 2016.
Will Developer Programmer code be removed from the list? 
Your view please. Urgent!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

No one would be able to advise IF ANY Occupation ID would be removed from SOL in NEXT FY UNLESS that person has insider information .


JUST see which Occupation ID closely relates to your job AND for which you would be able to arrange Employer Reference Letter / Statutory Declaration.




Kariznin said:


> Guys I am about to submit for assessment through ACS.
> Will it make any difference to submit under Developer Programmer (261312) or Software Engineer (261313), as the SOL will be refreshed in new FY 2016.
> Will Developer Programmer code be removed from the list?
> Your view please. Urgent!


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> No one would be able to advise IF ANY Occupation ID would be removed from SOL in NEXT FY UNLESS that person has insider information .
> 
> JUST see which Occupation ID closely relates to your job AND for which you would be able to arrange Employer Reference Letter / Statutory Declaration.


Thanks jeeten. 

Actually developer programmer and software engineer in terms of roles and responsibilities, so just thought of doing under developer programmer category. 

You must be knowing the previous trends, does this job code there in the list since long or has been recently introduced? And same with software engineer code, was this recently introduced or was removed from the list?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I haven't skimmed through past data/trends regarding SOL updates.


See if this web-link helps *SOL - SKILLED OCCUPATION LIST*




Kariznin said:


> Thanks jeeten.
> 
> Actually developer programmer and software engineer in terms of roles and responsibilities, so just thought of doing under developer programmer category.
> 
> You must be knowing the previous trends, does this job code there in the list since long or has been recently introduced? And same with software engineer code, was this recently introduced or was removed from the list?


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> I haven't skimmed through past data/trends regarding SOL updates.
> 
> See if this web-link helps SOL - SKILLED OCCUPATION LIST


Ok.. Thanks jeeten


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

*ACS +ve*

lane:
Finally i got the ACS assessment letter as suitable to systems administrator ANZSCO 262113. My application timeline as under,
Application Submitted 6th June 2015
Stage 2 9th June 2015
Stage 4 19th June 2015
Case Finalized 23rd June 2015 with +ve assessment to ANZSCO 262113.
My qualification has been accessed to an AQF diploma with a major in ICT.

Total 10 years 8 month relevant experience has been assessed as fallow, 

Employment Episode 1
Dates: 10/04 - 06/08 (3yrs 8mths) 
Employment Episode 2
Dates: 06/08 - 06/15 (7yrs 0mths)


Employment after June 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 262113.

Can any folk give his/her expert opinion on equate work? how many points i can consider against my assessed employment episodes?

As this occupation not included in skill occupation list & occupation listed in csol only with states and states currently not offering this occupation, so i have to wait till 1st July for new sol announcement. When the states will announce new occupation list?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Not sure about your other question regarding CSOL and state sponsorship, but as far the experience goes, after June 2015, you will be eligible to gain 10 points for your 5 years of assessed work experience (June-2010 to June-2015).

In your EOI, you will have to mention the entire Episode 1 as not-relevant and part of Episode 2 (06/08 till 06/10) as not-relevant and the remainder 07/10 till <blank> as relevant.


----------



## Umas (Feb 10, 2015)

Congrats abbasahmad,

As far as my knowledge goes ... you can claim for 5 year ... i.e from June 2010 to June 2015 ... i.e 10 points ... 

Any seniors can confirm that 



abbasahmad said:


> lane:
> Finally i got the ACS assessment letter as suitable to systems administrator ANZSCO 262113. My application timeline as under,
> Application Submitted 6th June 2015
> Stage 2 9th June 2015
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Umas said:


> Congrats abbasahmad,
> 
> As far as my knowledge goes ... you can claim for 5 year ... i.e from June 2010 to June 2015 ... i.e 10 points ...
> 
> Any seniors can confirm that


I would recommend to play it safe and interpret after June as July.


----------



## zector (Oct 19, 2014)

Congratulations abbasahmad!

You'll probably be getting 10pts (5 yrs).
You can confirm during your EOI when you're asked to input your work experience.
I think it was in the last page before hitting the submit button, you'll be getting a points breakdown.

Employer 1 :: 10/04 - 06/08 :: Relevant? NO
Employer 2 :: 06/08 - 06/10 :: Relevant? NO
Employer 2 :: 07/10 - <blank if currently employed> :: Relevant? YES



abbasahmad said:


> lane:
> Finally i got the ACS assessment letter as suitable to systems administrator ANZSCO 262113. My application timeline as under,
> Application Submitted 6th June 2015
> Stage 2 9th June 2015
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

REFER to my following post to understand HOW TO update your EOI as per ACS letter to *AVOID Over-claiming points AND DIRECT VISA REFUSAL and NO REFUND*.


You would be able to claim 10 points for your Skilled Employment (July 2010 - June 2015).


*EOI Update to Avoid Over-claiming of Points*


You just have to keep on checking the STATES websites for NEWS on THEIR Occupations List.




abbasahmad said:


> lane:
> Finally i got the ACS assessment letter as suitable to systems administrator ANZSCO 262113. My application timeline as under,
> Application Submitted 6th June 2015
> Stage 2 9th June 2015
> ...


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

KeeDa said:


> Not sure about your other question regarding CSOL and state sponsorship, but as far the experience goes, after June 2015, you will be eligible to gain 10 points for your 5 years of assessed work experience (June-2010 to June-2015).
> 
> In your EOI, you will have to mention the entire Episode 1 as not-relevant and part of Episode 2 (06/08 till 06/10) as not-relevant and the remainder 07/10 till <blank> as relevant.


Thank you for you're expert opinion , can you pls advise me further about my education as qualification has been assessed equal to AQF diploma major ict by ACS , recently in 2014 i have completed my masters degree but i haven't submitted master degree to acs as after the recent qualification they consider the experience. So can i claim master degree during DIAC process or only assessed qualification can be consider?


----------



## Umas (Feb 10, 2015)

yes .. good catch ... they might consider it as 4 year 11 month .... instead of 5 year . 





KeeDa said:


> I would recommend to play it safe and interpret after June as July.


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

Umas said:


> yes .. good catch ... they might consider it as 4 year 11 month .... instead of 5 year .


Good appreciated to highlight they might be consider but i believe after June 2010 to June 2015 as we can consider ,

From and including: Tuesday, 1 June 2010
To, but not including Tuesday, 23 June 2015
Result: 1848 days
It is 1848 days from the start date to the end date, but not including the end date
Or 5 years, 22 days excluding the end date

So its 5 years can i play blind on 5 or still need to think on it?


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

Jeeten#80 said:


> REFER to my following post to understand HOW TO update your EOI as per ACS letter to *AVOID Over-claiming points AND DIRECT VISA REFUSAL and NO REFUND*.
> 
> 
> You would be able to claim 10 points for your Skilled Employment (July 2010 - June 2015).
> ...


Jeeten , from July 2010 to June 2015 is 4 years, 11 months, 22 days excluding the end date. still you think i am eligible to claim 10 points?


----------



## Umas (Feb 10, 2015)

hmmm really tricky ... only month is considered and not days .. since word 'after June' is mentioned ... 



abbasahmad said:


> Good appreciated to highlight they might be consider but i believe after June 2010 to June 2015 as we can consider ,
> 
> From and including: Tuesday, 1 June 2010
> To, but not including Tuesday, 23 June 2015
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

abbasahmad said:


> Good appreciated to highlight they might be consider but i believe after June 2010 to June 2015 as we can consider ,
> 
> From and including: Tuesday, 1 June 2010
> To, but not including Tuesday, 23 June 2015
> ...


When you are on borderline of being either 5 points and 10 points, I would say, don't take the risk. Instead wait for a month. File the EOI correctly and the system will automatically award you 10 points when it thinks you reached 5 years of skilled experience.

As for your education- I cannot say for sure. IMO, it was wrong to conceal the masters degree in your assessment. As for Diploma, the points awarded would be 10.


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

KeeDa said:


> When you are on borderline of being either 5 points and 10 points, I would say, don't take the risk. Instead wait for a month. File the EOI correctly and the system will automatically award you 10 points when it thinks you reached 5 years of skilled experience.
> 
> As for your education- I cannot say for sure. IMO, it was wrong to conceal the masters degree in your assessment. As for Diploma, the points awarded would be 10.


Right that's fine i will file EOI after one month so that i can claim 10 , the reason of conceal the master degree is the completion year was 2014. As ACS only consider the most recent education and prior work experience before most recent education never be considered. So i have no chance to get +ve assessment with master degree that's way i conceal it.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF you are CURRENTLY employed THEN

For your Current Employment leave the "*To Date*" as *BLANK*, so that system will automatically calculate your points WHEN your experience reaches 5 years (*WHICH is just a matter of another 8 days*).


Read my referenced post which I shared in my earlier reply for further details.





abbasahmad said:


> Jeeten , from July 2010 to June 2015 is 4 years, 11 months, 22 days excluding the end date. still you think i am eligible to claim 10 points?


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

My friend applied for ACS assessment with one work history. Below is the status:

21st June 2015: Stage 1
22nd June 2015: Stage 4
23rd June 2015: Stage 5 +ve Assessment with results via email received.


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi Guys! 

Got a +ve assessment for Developer programmer 261312 code from ACS this morning. 

It just completed in 1.5 days  

They have gone super quick these days. 

Submitted 21st June 2036Hrs
+ve assessment 23rd June 1145Hrs

Now, looking forward to get my wife's assessment done. Some of her documents still need to be recollected. 

Thanks all for your support & guidance.


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

Kariznin said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Got a +ve assessment for Developer programmer 261312 code from ACS this morning.
> 
> ...


who was ur accessor,in my wife's case it's "Calvin" and she is holding the case since 19th June :juggle:


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

DesiBabu said:


> who was ur accessor,in my wife's case it's "Calvin" and she is holding the case since 19th June :juggle:


I just checked my application, not able to see who was the assessor in my case.


----------



## Icfai (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi,

I have done my Bachelors in Electronics & Telecommunication, which I was not sure if it comes under ICT Major.

I had submitted my documents for ACS on 20th June 2015 and today (25th June 2015), I have received my ACS result as ICT Major 

I am applying for ICT Business Analyst (261111), so the work is NOT closely related with my education. ACS has deducted 4 year from my work experience.

''The following employment after May 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.''

I am left out with just 1+ years of experience which will not give me any points.

Have to prepare well for PTE-A :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sayed_332 (Mar 18, 2015)

Kariznin said:


> I just checked my application, not able to see who was the assessor in my case.


You wont be able to see that... there is no such provision...


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

sayed_332 said:


> You wont be able to see that... there is no such provision...


Ohk.. But above someone mentioned that his wife's case was stucked with co from 19th June, so come he was able to check this??


----------



## sayed_332 (Mar 18, 2015)

Kariznin said:


> Ohk.. But above someone mentioned that his wife's case was stucked with co from 19th June, so come he was able to check this??


Yes Case officer is fine. He would have mail them for any docs or anything... but assessor wont be interacting with applicant..


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

KeeDa said:


> When you are on borderline of being either 5 points and 10 points, I would say, don't take the risk. Instead wait for a month. File the EOI correctly and the system will automatically award you 10 points when it thinks you reached 5 years of skilled experience.
> 
> As for your education- I cannot say for sure. IMO, it was wrong to conceal the masters degree in your assessment. As for Diploma, the points awarded would be 10.



I have a question in my mind after you highlighted to conceal the masters degree, as i have assessed suitable by ACS based on my BSc 2 years program completed on 2004 which is comparable to AQF diploma major in computing. 
Since 2004 to 2015 i am working full time in information technology and in my recent suitable assessment the employment after June 2010 is considered to equate for appropriate skilled level that mean they deduced 5 years of employment.

During employment i have also completed my Masters degree from 2011 to 2014 that is not submitted to acs as i was unsure about employment after recent qualification.
Pls can someone suggest me for reviewing my assessment with Master degree or pursue EOI with recent assessment. 

AGE: 30
Qualification :10
Employment: 10
IELTS yet to attempt


----------



## timfong (May 27, 2015)

Anyone submitted ACS Assessment right now? 

I just submitted mine for 263111, once I submitted it, I just realized I should wait until 1 Jul for the new SOL release. Does it really matter? Hopefully 263111 will be on the new SOL - fingercrossed.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

abbasahmad said:


> I have a question in my mind after you highlighted to conceal the masters degree, as i have assessed suitable by ACS based on my BSc 2 years program completed on 2004 which is comparable to AQF diploma major in computing.
> Since 2004 to 2015 i am working full time in information technology and in my recent suitable assessment the employment after June 2010 is considered to equate for appropriate skilled level that mean they deduced 5 years of employment.
> 
> During employment i have also completed my Masters degree from 2011 to 2014 that is not submitted to acs as i was unsure about employment after recent qualification.
> ...


If you were working full time and doing the studies too, then I guess it should be okay to skip that qualification. Go ahead with your IELTS and all the best to you. You need 10 more points = 7+ in all modules (as of today).


----------



## ice_cool (Jun 9, 2015)

abbasahmad said:


> I have a question in my mind after you highlighted to conceal the masters degree, as i have assessed suitable by ACS based on my BSc 2 years program completed on 2004 which is comparable to AQF diploma major in computing.
> Since 2004 to 2015 i am working full time in information technology and in my recent suitable assessment the employment after June 2010 is considered to equate for appropriate skilled level that mean they deduced 5 years of employment.
> 
> During employment i have also completed my Masters degree from 2011 to 2014 that is not submitted to acs as i was unsure about employment after recent qualification.
> ...


5 to 6 years of experience (after 2 years degree program or diplomat) is equal to 0 years of experience after Bachelors in the relevant field of your experience.

Hence they have deducted 5 years of your experience.

As far as your reassessment is concerned over your qualifications; note that a Master degree requiring two years of study following a two-year Bachelor degree, or one year following an Honours Bachelor degree, awarded in any division or class, is assessed as comparable to the educational level of an Australian Bachelor degree.

So if your masters in the same relevant field go for reassessment to avail 15 points else it would not be useful.


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

ice_cool said:


> 5 to 6 years of experience (after 2 years degree program or diplomat) is equal to 0 years of experience after Bachelors in the relevant field of your experience.
> 
> Hence they have deducted 5 years of your experience.
> 
> ...


Yes my master degree in computing, Bsc in computing along with same relevant experience , right now i have suitable assessment with AQF diploma in computing and i can claim 10 points and 5 years assessed employment also give me 10 points. I am afraid for reviewing of application for addition of masters degree if they deducted more year to equate appropriate skills then my experience points will drop from 10 points to 5 points after that 15 +5 will remain the same as i have now. So its hard for me to decide on reviewing or reassessment.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Hello Friends,

Can you please advise on the below

Currently I'm being informed that I will get 0 points for my experience

3 years Diploma in Electonics and Communication Engineering
3 years Bachelor Engineering in Instrumentation & Control(Lateral Entry)
MBA in Technology Management (Distance Education done during my work experience)
8 years of experience in IT
1 Diploma Course in Unix,C,C++(3months)
1 Project Management Cerification

Does this all not qualify for any points? I will be applying for Software Engineer 261313.

Appreciate your help

Regards,
Krish


----------



## ranjith4all (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I need your advice here.
I got my skill assessed ICT major (B.Tech in INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY)in April 2014 for 262113(System admin) with 2.5 years Indian work experience, 
It's valid til 10th April,2016.
Now,i am planing to re-apply ACS assessment for NETWORK ENGINEER with on going Australian experience,started my job as a Network engineer from May 2014 to till date.My concern is,what are possibilities of getting positive out come and how many years will they deduct from my experience...as i have seen some previous query answers says that minimum 2 years to 4 years...and should i wait till the new SOL to be announced in next month.

Can someone please clarify me on this,How shall I proceed...

Please guide,
thanks
ran


----------



## ice_cool (Jun 9, 2015)

abbasahmad said:


> Yes my master degree in computing, Bsc in computing along with same relevant experience , right now i have suitable assessment with AQF diploma in computing and i can claim 10 points and 5 years assessed employment also give me 10 points. I am afraid for reviewing of application for addition of masters degree if they deducted more year to equate appropriate skills then my experience points will drop from 10 points to 5 points after that 15 +5 will remain the same as i have now. So its hard for me to decide on reviewing or reassessment.


You should go for reassessment for the masters degree. ACS will not deduct any years for your masters because 5 years are already adjusted from your experience to bring you at the skilled level.

Lets suppose that you lose 5 points ftom your experience and get 5 for your masters, you will not be at loss as your case will become more genuine because you will not be hiding anything from DIBP.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kapilsharma2015 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi,

I need help and suggestion from all of you. Please find below context.

1. 1 applied ACS for job code 261313 and received positive assessment however they gave no points for my experience since I applied to wrong job code. My assessment was done by Rachal and they suggested me to apply for ICT Project Manager.

2. As per suggestion, I submitted 2nd ACS assessment for ICT Project Manager and received positive assessment with 15 for education and 15 for experience. I therefore applied for SS and got rejected.

3. Now I was planning to submit 3rd ACS assessment but for ICT System Analysts job code without making any changes to documents that I uploaded in all my previous ACS assessment.

Do you think it is advisable to apply for 3rd ASC assessment. Website says I can apply without any issues. What do you all suggest?

Regards,
Kapil


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

IELTS result from 13th june not showing up even on 27th june...strange


----------



## sandy456 (Jun 26, 2015)

Is there a difference in points awarded between an RPL and a Skills assessment ? I have 17 years of experience in the IT industry working on oracle and Microsoft technologies but am from a non ICT education background. Should I be worried that I will not qualify for the max points which is 15 I suppose ?


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

sandy456 said:


> Is there a difference in points awarded between an RPL and a Skills assessment ? I have 17 years of experience in the IT industry working on oracle and Microsoft technologies but am from a non ICT education background. Should I be worried that I will not qualify for the max points which is 15 I suppose ?


Since you don't have any IT degree ACS will deduct 6 years of relevant IT work exp from your total relevant IT work exp. So they would consider approx 11 years of your work exp for points..


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

sunny1988 said:


> Since you don't have any IT degree ACS will deduct 6 years of relevant IT work exp from your total relevant IT work exp. So they would consider approx 11 years of your work exp for points..


And yes you would need to go through RPL.. Details are mentioned in ACS website and its quite self explanatory


----------



## shooterspalace (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi Experts,

I have completed Bachelor of Science (Physics, Mathematics and Computer Science) from Bangalore University, India in the year 2003. It is a 3 years Bachelor Degree. After that since Jan'2005, I have 10.5 years of IT working experiences related to ANZSCO Code 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer).

My question is - In current rules, will ACS assess my degree as ICT major which is closely related to my nominated occupation (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) and will cut only 2 years relevant work experience or 4 years of experience?

I am getting confused.
Please share your experience.

Regards
Shooter


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have answered your query in another thread.


*ACS New Rules assessment of work experience*




shooterspalace said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have completed Bachelor of Science (Physics, Mathematics and Computer Science) from Bangalore University, India in the year 2003. It is a 3 years Bachelor Degree. After that since Jan'2005, I have 10.5 years of IT working experiences related to ANZSCO Code 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer).
> 
> ...


----------



## rsukhera (Mar 24, 2015)

I have received ACS +ve. As this is valid till 2 year will it possible that i apply EOI in Oct 2015 and Claim experience till OCT 2015. The issue is the assessed experience is 6 month short than 8 years which will be completed in OCT 2015 to claim 15 point. Should i need to re-assess this period or i can claim 8 years exp in OCT-2015


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

No need to go for re-assessment with ACS.


WHY wait for submitting EOI? You must submit your EOI asap.


For your Current Employment leave the "*To Date*" as *BLANK*, so that system will automatically calculate your points in OCT 2015.



You may use the same reference letters that you used for ACS skills evaluation while lodging your VISA application.


AT times IF you skills evaluation was done long time ago THEN for CURRENT EMPLOYMENT CO might ask for a NEW letter to prove THAT you are still doing the same R&R for which ACS assessed you (IF you have claimed points for this experience and have marked it as relevant to Nominated Occupation).






rsukhera said:


> I have received ACS +ve. As this is valid till 2 year will it possible that i apply EOI in Oct 2015 and Claim experience till OCT 2015. The issue is the assessed experience is 6 month short than 8 years which will be completed in OCT 2015 to claim 15 point. Should i need to re-assess this period or i can claim 8 years exp in OCT-2015


----------



## rsukhera (Mar 24, 2015)

*Points Based on NON-ICT Qualification*

I have got ACS + based on RPL report. The qualification i have is B.Com (Bachelor of Commerce), Can I claim 10 points based on it? How can I assess this qualification? ACS has not assessed this qualification nor they mentioned anything about it in final report, earlier in email communication they asked that it is NON-ICT that is why they will not assess it.


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

ACS is really slow nowadays,my spouse submitted for ACS assessment on 19th June and still its stuck in stage-4 since last 1 week.

I am surprised to see few people getting assessed in 2-3 business days .Also see few people whosubmitter later got assesed early


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

DesiBabu said:


> ACS is really slow nowadays,my spouse submitted for ACS assessment on 19th June and still its stuck in stage-4 since last 1 week.
> 
> I am surprised to see few people getting assessed in 2-3 business days .Also see few people whosubmitter later got assesed early


It all depends on how much years of experience she has submitted for, how many employment episodes, the number of documents, etc. It took 22 days for me. For someone here it took 24 days. Have patience, your wife should get the result in a weeks time at max.


----------



## izharkazmi (Nov 13, 2013)

DesiBabu said:


> ACS is really slow nowadays,my spouse submitted for ACS assessment on 19th June and still its stuck in stage-4 since last 1 week.
> 
> I am surprised to see few people getting assessed in 2-3 business days .Also see few people whosubmitter later got assesed early


Hi,

Same boat.
I applied for acs assessment on 18th June and still waiting for the result. Stuck in stage 4 since 24th June.


Izhar


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

izharkazmi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Same boat.
> I applied for acs assessment on 18th June and still waiting for the result. Stuck in stage 4 since 24th June.
> ...



Finally i got the +ve assessment from ACS yesterday. so from 19th June till 2nd July was the total time frame for me..hope u also get itsoon.

Thanks!


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

DesiBabu said:


> Finally i got the +ve assessment from ACS yesterday. so from 19th June till 2nd July was the total time frame for me..hope u also get itsoon.
> 
> Thanks!


Great! Congrats..


----------



## izharkazmi (Nov 13, 2013)

DesiBabu said:


> Finally i got the +ve assessment from ACS yesterday. so from 19th June till 2nd July was the total time frame for me..hope u also get itsoon.
> 
> Thanks!



Finally, I got the mine too.

lodged 18th June 2015
Result +ve assessment (263111) 2nd July 2015


----------



## Aquarian25 (May 27, 2015)

To the Forum members, I have a query and hopefully someone could answer it based on their experience.

*Query:* I am a Software Engineer and holds B.Tech and Masters degree in Computer Science. I will be completing 7 years of IT experience in August 2015. If I file for ACS right now, I should be getting 5 points as ACS will deduct 2 years of experience from my total experience and it will be less than 5 years(4 yr & 11 mon) and I will be getting 5 points for my work experience instead of 10.

Will it be a good idea to file for ACS right now and get 5 points for experience? Also assuming I got my ACS done now, if I file my EOI in August, can I claim 10 points as my total experience will become 5 years(7-2), while using the current ACS results? 

Just confused that whether ACS provides us the points for the experience or DIBP? Do I need to get another ACS approval after completing 7 years, to claim 10 points?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Aquarian25 said:


> To the Forum members, I have a query and hopefully someone could answer it based on their experience.
> 
> *Query:* I am a Software Engineer and holds B.Tech and Masters degree in Computer Science. I will be completing 7 years of IT experience in August 2015. If I file for ACS right now, I should be getting 5 points as ACS will deduct 2 years of experience from my total experience and it will be less than 5 years(4 yr & 11 mon) and I will be getting 5 points for my work experience instead of 10.
> 
> ...


Has been answered before recently. Here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...793753-new-occupation-ceilings-2015-16-a.html* and here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/794657-experience-calculation-acs.html*

ACS does not provide any points- just an assessment result (positive or negative) and if positive, then an indication about since which month-year you can safely claim skilled experience points from. I suggest you read Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf. It has sample results and information about how to interpret the results.


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi Guys
I applied for ACS assessment on 4th July , 2015 and currently my application is in Stage 4. 

Does it mean that Stage 3 is crossed or in case assessor needs extra document can he/she still send it to Stage 3?

Also, with regards to the certified True Copy stamp , my notary has certified with the stamp stating " I have reviewed the original document and attest that this is a true and exact copy of the original".
Is this stamping enough to satify the ACS requirement?


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

gd2015 said:


> Hi Guys
> I applied for ACS assessment on 4th July , 2015 and currently my application is in Stage 4.
> 
> Does it mean that Stage 3 is crossed or in case assessor needs extra document can he/she still send it to Stage 3?
> ...


Stage 4 means stage 3 is skipped.. Most probably your documents are good enough.. You should get result this week itself.. Very rarely does it go back to stage 3 after stage 4.. But no need to worry


----------



## shooterspalace (Jul 17, 2011)

Right now, I have submitted my ACS with updated experiences by applying through " linked with earlier application " .

ANZSCO 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer

Now it shows " In Progress "

07/Jul/2015 - Stage1


Regards
Shooter


----------



## borak (May 4, 2015)

izharkazmi said:


> Finally, I got the mine too.
> 
> lodged 18th June 2015
> Result +ve assessment (263111) 2nd July 2015



Hi Brother,

When did your assessment came from ACS, and can you please tell me what was your degree and from where..

Thanks


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi Guys
I got my positive ACS assessment today. 
Applied on 05/07/2015
Positive assessment on 08/07/2015
I am Electical and Electronics Engineer and I applied for ICT Business Analyst. ACS has deducted 4 years of experience as expected.
However what's surprising is that my degree has been assessesd as major in computing.

"Your Bachelor of Engineering from Manipal University completed May 2009 has been assessed
as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
The following employment after June 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code."

As per my understanding in case of ICT major, only 2 years should have been deducted. I am fine with the assessment as such but I was just wondering why still 4 years have been deducted.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

gd2015 said:


> Hi Guys
> I got my positive ACS assessment today.
> Applied on 05/07/2015
> Positive assessment on 08/07/2015
> ...


ICT Major but not closely related to your occupation = 4 years deduction.
It means that although the subjects that you studied can be considered as belonging to _ICT Major_ criteria, they were not closely related to the specific ICT occupation that you applied for.


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> ICT Major but not closely related to your occupation = 4 years deduction.
> It means that although the subjects that you studied can be considered as belonging to _ICT Major_ criteria, they were not closely related to the specific ICT occupation that you applied for.


Yeah got it now. Thanks


----------



## Ibrahim7 (Jul 8, 2015)

G'day All.!

Stage1 : 7/7/15
Stage2 : 8/7/15
Stage4: 8/7/15 "With Assessor"
------

ANZSCO : 263111
Just one Work Experience of 3 years

Seems like going well.. when can I expect result letter?

Cheers.!


----------



## ashwini_2015 (Jun 16, 2015)

Dear Experts

Please help me with the below queries on ACS Assessment

I have done my B.E in Electronics and Communication and post that i have worked in an IT company for 1 Year 7 months from 2006 to 2008. From 2008 and 2010 i went back to study and pursued MBA in Finance/IT. I have been working as a Business Analyst post my MBA from 2010 till date. 

1. Please advise if my education would be considered as an ICT Major.
2. Also, please suggest if my experience prior to my MBA would be considered
3. I am also worried if i will get a positive assessment since i dont have 6 years of experience post my MBA in case ACS considers my education not closely related to my occupation. 

Thanks,
Ashwini


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ashwini_2015 said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> Please help me with the below queries on ACS Assessment
> 
> ...


Study the Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf from ACS website. It even has examples/ case studies for a situation like yours. ACS will always try to give you the best (i.e. earliest) possible skill-met-date. Your experience prior to MBA sure will be considered towards reaching the skill-met-date. Depending on how your qualifications are assessed, the number of years will be deducted (don't really know about how your BE and MBA will be assessed, so can't really say how many years you will need). But, check that pdf file and I am sure you will have your answers.

Edit: This is the timelines thread- where people share their ACS timelines. There is a more appropriate thread for your topic: *www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/174930-acs-processing.html* where you might find answers related to how both of your qualifications might get assessed.


----------



## ashwini_2015 (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks KeeDa.. will surely go through the PDF and the link


----------



## thakurajay17 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi All,

I am also planning to apply ICT Business Analyst as I have 8 years exp in telecom sector in Revenue Assurance and Fraud Management.

Could you please suggest if I can hope in assessment.

Regards
Ajay


----------



## sun14 (May 18, 2014)

Hi

Are salary slips required for ACS assessment


----------



## Arweny (May 29, 2015)

Hello,

ACS has received my application today 09/07/2015 through an agent (ICT Business Analyst). I will update the timeline as soon as I hear something back.
The agent told me that it will take 12 weeks, but based on what I see on this forum, I am hoping for a much quicker result.


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

***IMP: Regarding new employment details*

Hi All,
I have one query.

I have around 8.9 years of experience. 
I have left my previous job in May 2015, and just joined new organization 2 days back. (July 2015) (was on sabbatical for 2 months)

For ACS assessment, I will be submitting all relevant documents for previous jobs.

But for new job (just 2 days duration), I will not be available to provide any documents apart from Offer Letter, as its just 2 days duration, no one will be able to provide me Service certificate or statutory declaration for just this short duration. Additionally I do not want my new employer to know about ACS.

Is it OK if I do not provide details of new job for ACS assessment? Will there be any impact on my ACS application, can they reject based on this?

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi Guys,
Please help me on this query below, I have to submit ACS by tomorrow.



nitmanit02 said:


> Hi All,
> I have one query.
> 
> I have around 8.9 years of experience.
> ...


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

***IMP: ACS related Qs*

Hi All,
Sorry, I have a lot of questions so consolidating in 1 message:

1. is it mandatory to have "notarized DATE" mentioned on notarized copies?, the notary officer did not mention/print.
I think in ACS guidelines, it says date shud be there. Anybody got +ve asessment even if notarization DATE was not mentioned?
Note: not to be confused with original document print date  

2. I have around 8.9 years of experience.
I have left my previous job in May 2015, and just joined new organization 2 days back. (July 2015) (was on sabbatical for 2 months)

For ACS assessment, I will be submitting all relevant documents for previous jobs.
But for new job (just 2 days duration), I will not be available to provide any documents apart from Offer Letter, as its just 2 days duration, no one will be able to provide me Service certificate or statutory declaration for just this short duration. Additionally I do not want my new employer to know about ACS.
Is it OK if I do not provide details of new job for ACS assessment? Will there be any impact on my ACS application, can they reject based on this?

3. I have to create an application, but I had already submitted one in past, so only option is "Linking to an earlier application".
When I linked my old application, I am not able to delete my old attachments (education and job related, they are in non-editable mode), in website it is clearly written "Each qualification should only be entered once – with one or more related attachments. Please do not duplicate qualification entries."

So how will I attach new documents for same qualifications and job details (I have got fresh notarization of all attchments, also there are more documents to be attched for same job)


Thanks in advance


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

sun14 said:


> Hi
> 
> Are salary slips required for ACS assessment


No!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sun14 said:


> Hi
> 
> Are salary slips required for ACS assessment


Required if your reference is not on company letterhead but by a colleague/ manager on a non-judicial stamp paper.


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi guys,
I submitted my ACS today for 2nd time. 1stbtime last yr they did not consider my 4 years of current job, as they did not ask for extra doc, and I also didn't know that I have to submit extra docs.

Anyways, I want to let u guys, who will submit ACS for 2nd time, know the answers to the doubt's I had.
Keeda, a fellow member helped me in getting answers, also I have got official answers from ACS as well. Acc to them

1. No notarization date required in copies unless they are properly verified and notarized.

2. Whatever experience you want to get assessed, just send those docs, ACS will not bother if u do not want to get a particular job/period to be assessed.

3. Most important, you will not be able to delete old docs in ACS so just add new copies that you want to get assessed. In my case for last job, now I have old as well as new Statutory declaration.




nitmanit02 said:


> Hi All,
> Sorry, I have a lot of questions so consolidating in 1 message:
> 
> 1. is it mandatory to have "notarized DATE" mentioned on notarized copies?, the notary officer did not mention/print.
> ...


----------



## arun_kookie (Jun 26, 2015)

Anyone submitted their application on July 10th?


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

arun_kookie said:


> Anyone submitted their application on July 10th?


Yes I did, why?


----------



## arun_kookie (Jun 26, 2015)

hello Nitmani,

What stage does it show for you now?


----------



## abcd11223344 (Jul 13, 2015)

I submitted my application for skill accessment on 15-Jul-15 and got Allocated by 16-Jul-15, awaiting for +ve results


----------



## Arweny (May 29, 2015)

Arweny said:


> Hello,
> 
> ACS has received my application today 09/07/2015 through an agent (ICT Business Analyst). I will update the timeline as soon as I hear something back.
> The agent told me that it will take 12 weeks, but based on what I see on this forum, I am hoping for a much quicker result.


I received positive outcome on 13/07/2015. That was quick.


----------



## ujjwalgulati (Jul 2, 2015)

logged application on 12/07/2015....still waiting. its at stage 2.


----------



## surajs1984 (Jul 3, 2014)

*Skill assessment Status*

Hi All,

I applied for skill assessment on 14th July. till yesterday it was in stage 4 (With Assessor) now this morning it was moved to "In Progress" (Stage 4) now again back to with assessor. Can someone please confirm what does this mean and if anybody else has gone through these stages?


----------



## arun_kookie (Jun 26, 2015)

The same happened to me as well. However i received my assessment today. Don't worry.


----------



## arun_kookie (Jun 26, 2015)

I submitted on 10th and got assessment today. If it moves to "in progress" you will receive it the next day.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

arun_kookie said:


> I submitted on 10th and got assessment today. If it moves to "in progress" you will receive it the next day.


Not necessarily. For me and some others, the status remained IN PROGRESS for well over 18 days.


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

Hey guys please update your ACS assessment in this document so everyone can see and it will help to other members.

ACS timeline 2015


----------



## arun_kookie (Jun 26, 2015)

Not sure if you had applied in 2015. I know couple of people who works in ACS. According to them, "In Progress" status is when Assessor starts assessing your file. Usual turnaround for one file is 24-48 hours.That is their internal target.If the manager is not convinced with assessment, it remains "In progress" for some more time.




KeeDa said:


> Not necessarily. For me and some others, the status remained IN PROGRESS for well over 18 days.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

arun_kookie said:


> Not sure if you had applied in 2015. I know couple of people who works in ACS. According to them, "In Progress" status is when Assessor starts assessing your file. Usual turnaround for one file is 24-48 hours.That is their internal target.If the manager is not convinced with assessment, it remains "In progress" for some more time.


It very much was 2015. April 2015. The time taken depends on how much of documentation you provide and how many employment episodes they have to go through.


----------



## ashwini_2015 (Jun 16, 2015)

My husband applied for assessment on 10th july and recieved positive result today. 

"Your Bachelor of Technology (Electronics & Communication Engineering) from Uttar Pradesh Technical University completed July 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. 
The following employment after October 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant"

I understand that he can claim points for his experience i.e. after oct 2010. Please clarify


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ashwini_2015 said:


> My husband applied for assessment on 10th july and recieved positive result today.
> 
> "Your Bachelor of Technology (Electronics & Communication Engineering) from Uttar Pradesh Technical University completed July 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> The following employment after October 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant"
> ...


Yes, thats correct. Nov-2010 till now = a little less than 5 years, so 5 points for the employment, provided there are no significant gaps in the assessed episodes.


----------



## thakurajay17 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hello Friends,

Today I am applying to get Assessment for ICT Business Analyst assessment from ACS.
In my duties fulltime or part time is not mentioned but I have work exp 9 years fulltime in telecom industry. In this case , We need to upload Appointment letter or not?

Regards
Ajay


----------



## arun_kookie (Jun 26, 2015)

It is mandatory to mention full time or part time. If it is not possible to get another experience letter from your company, you can try your luck by attaching your appointment letter .


----------



## thakurajay17 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi ,

After my graduation study 3 year gap and than I started working in telecom and having total 9 years exp.

Is there any negative impact to get assessment for graduation study and work exp. Please suggest.

Regards
Ajay


----------



## ice_cool (Jun 9, 2015)

arun_kookie said:


> It is mandatory to mention full time or part time. If it is not possible to get another experience letter from your company, you can try your luck by attaching your appointment letter .


I recommend you to get another letter from your company but if you have any problem, go ahead with appointment letter.


----------



## arun_kookie (Jun 26, 2015)

Hey Ajay,

I dont think the gap should should be a problem. You can call ACS early in morning India time, and confirm the same.



thakurajay17 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> After my graduation study 3 year gap and than I started working in telecom and having total 9 years exp.
> 
> ...


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

thakurajay17 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> After my graduation study 3 year gap and than I started working in telecom and having total 9 years exp.
> 
> ...


Hi Ajay,
ACS is not concerned about any gap someone has.
I inquired in ACS about not showing few days exp for my new company, and I got an answer that it does not matter to them. But whatever docs we provide only those are assessed. So for example, even if someone has worked for some XYZ comp for 1 yr in middle, and he does not provide any details to ACS, they will simply not assess that period. Other than that there is no -ve impact.

I hope it clears.

Thanks


----------



## abcd11223344 (Jul 13, 2015)

Dear All, I have applied for ACS Skill Assessment under Database Administrator. Currently my application is in progress.

Which visa do I fall - Subclass 189 or Subclass 190? 
Database administrator comes under CSOL


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi all,
I got the ACS result today 
Submitted on 10th eve, so actually it tool only 5-6 working days for the result.
261313, out of 8.9 yrs 6.9 yrs counted.
So I will update my EOI now, with 65 points.

Thanks.


----------



## saisaa (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi All,

I submitted my ACS assessment on July 18th .( saturday of all days.) Woke up today(Monday) morning - (Australia - Monday, 15.00 hrs ?? ) to see it is in Stage 4 . 

Any ideas how long it takes from there ?? 

What I understand from reading a lot of posts here is that - ACS detects 2 years of employement if it is outside Australia. ? So if i have 8 years of experience I can expect credits for 6 ??? 

ALso could anyone please advice me on IELTS and PTE.. Which is the better of the two ? 

Thanks in advance,

S


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

saisaa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my ACS assessment on July 18th .( saturday of all days.) Woke up today(Monday) morning - (Australia - Monday, 15.00 hrs ?? ) to see it is in Stage 4 .
> 
> ...


1. There are 2 sub-stages in 4, 4a (with assessor), roughly 2-3 days, here accessor verifies the docs. 4b (in progress), roughly 2-3 days, I got letter in 4 days after it cane to stage 4.

2. Yes 2 yrs will be deducted for ICT occupations outside Aus. 

3. Both are easy and both are difficult , as u can see my signature, I just missed in one or the other section.
But I felt PTE was just a bit easier than IELTS.

Thanks


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

Hi saisaa



Best of Luck saisaa for positive assessment in few days.




saisaa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my ACS assessment on July 18th .( saturday of all days.) Woke up today(Monday) morning - (Australia - Monday, 15.00 hrs ?? ) to see it is in Stage 4 .
> 
> ...


----------



## abcd11223344 (Jul 13, 2015)

Got positive results from ACS skill assessment

15 July - Applied
16 July - Stage 2
20 July - Stage 3 (In progress)
21 July - +ve results


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

*acs result*

ACS assessment with 3 work histories and RPL

Stage 1: 7th July 2015 In progress
Stage 2: NA
Stage 3: 8th July 2015 ACS requested to submit additional documents
Stage 3: 8th July 2015 Additional documents submitted
Stage 4a: 9th July 2015 With Assessor
Stage 4b: 11th July 2015 In Progress
Stage 5: 13th July 2015 Case Finalized
16th July 2015: Results received via email

ACS deducted 6 years of work exp. 

Another thing to share here that there was a delay in receiving the result letter. There was some problem with the mailbox, that is the reason I received the letter on 16th July 2015. I wrote a query to them on the 15th and they said, the letter was already sent on the 13th July.
I requested them to resend on the new email address, and they wanted again my certified copy of passport, which will assure them that it is not someone else requesting results from other email address.
After I sent them the certified copy, they resent the result letter and it was +ve.


----------



## vignesh_j (Jul 18, 2013)

1400ashi said:


> ACS assessment with 3 work histories and RPL
> 
> Stage 1: 7th July 2015 In progress
> Stage 2: NA
> ...



Why you decided to got through RPL, what is your educational background, can you provide some info.


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

my husband is the primary applicant.

He has done Bcom, but has testing experience, so he applied under the job code System Analyst.




vignesh_j said:


> Why you decided to got through RPL, what is your educational background, can you provide some info.


----------



## saurabhnagar (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I applied on 20th July (around 4.30PM Australian time) and my status moved to Stage 4 on the 22nd July.
It said 'with assessor' on 22nd and 23rd July, but today morning (24th July) when I checked it said 'In Progress' 

No it has changed back to 'with assessor' and shows Stage 4. 

Can anybody tell me whats the deal here?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## gagan.28 (Jul 16, 2015)

It generally takes time to move status from stage 4 to 5. It took complete 3 months for me to get positive ACS response. So, you will need to wait. Everything will be fine.


----------



## Aquarian25 (May 27, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I got my spouse's ACS evaluation results recently and here are the application timelines:

ACS Submitted: 7/16
ACS Result: 7/21

Both her Masters and Bachelors degree were assessed as comparable to AQF Masters degree with a major in computing.

Also if anyone can help me in interpreting how much experience is accountable from the below text in the letter, considering she started working from 11/09 till 12/12 only.

*Dates: 11/09 - 12/12 (3yrs 1mths)
Position: Software Engineer*

Is it like all of her actual experience of 3.1 yrs has been considered without any 2 years of deduction?


----------



## vignesh_j (Jul 18, 2013)

From the below, i see that we get 15 points only for completing education in Australia. For education assessed by assessing authority is only 10, Is this the criteria, how then all are claiming 15 points for bachelors degree in India.?

At least a bachelor degree from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard

15

Diploma or trade qualification completed in Australia

10

An award or qualification recognised by the assessing authority in the assessment of the skilled occupation

10


----------



## benetfernandes (Aug 16, 2013)

Hello,

I have completed my BE after Diploma from Maharashtra state, India,

I have submitted all documents for my BE. But for Diploma MSBTE(Maharashtra State Board of technical Education) provide only Marksheet. I dont have degree certificate of diploma. 

Now ACS wants below additional documents
Certified copy of your Diploma degree certificate.
Certified copy of the complete academic transcript for your Diploma degree.

Real problem is my college shut down4 years back and I dont have any contacts of it. 

Does ACS needs Diploma certificates if I have all Bachelor degree certificates? 
What will happen if I fail to submit Diploma cetificates (I have submitted marksheet of diploma)

Thanks
Benet


----------



## saurabhnagar (Apr 13, 2015)

Received my ACS assessment result today but have confusion regarding the points calculation in EOI. According to me I should be getting 65 points, but when i am filling the EOI form it says 75 point. Here is the summary:

Age: 29 --> 30 points
Education: BE Computer Science, Computing Major as per ACS --> 15 points
English: 90 in PTE in all components --> 20 points
Work experience: 2 yr 11 months counted towards Systems analyst --> 0 points

Thats it, shouldnt it be just 65 instead of 75, have the point system changed? I double checked my EOI application and its correct. Can anybody help?


----------



## benetfernandes (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi 

Regarding ACS verification they asked me to submit

Certified copy of the complete academic transcript for your Diploma degree.

can someone please explain the exact meaning of academic transcript?
1. Is it just a marksheets
2. Is it any other transcript letter from university/ college?

Thanks
benet


----------



## saurabhnagar (Apr 13, 2015)

benetfernandes said:


> Hi
> 
> Regarding ACS verification they asked me to submit
> 
> ...


Transcripts are the official letter you get from the university containing subject names and marks (similar to marksheets for some people). You get it generally in sealed envelops from you university in a couple of months after applying for it.


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi All

Anyone who submitted their ACS application on 23rd July? 

I submitted my wife's Acs application on the 23rd July night, next morning they asked for 1 missing attachment, that we submitted in one hour of their request and after that on 24th July evening application moved to stage 4 with Assessor. 

From Monday 27th July morning AEST, application is in stage 4 in progress and hasn't moved since then. 

So, asking anyone who submitted on the same day and got their results?

Thanks.


----------



## anulpr (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi all ... 
I have applied for my ACS in Mid of June 2015 through consultant... for Computer network and system engg with RPL and submitted 2 stat declaration as well. '

Can anyone tell me what will be processing timeline for my application.
I got reply from my consultant that its being processed by case officer


Thanks


----------



## gagan.28 (Jul 16, 2015)

Please note that the ACS processing time is 12 weeks. In some case, you get the results within 1 week or 1 month as well however it varies from case to case. So, I will suggest to wait for some time. ACS will not respond until 12 weeks are completed, if you ask them.


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

anulpr said:


> Hi all ...
> I have applied for my ACS in Mid of June 2015 through consultant... for Computer network and system engg with RPL and submitted 2 stat declaration as well. '
> 
> Can anyone tell me what will be processing timeline for my application.
> ...


Mid of June and you still haven't received any response!
It's a bit strange as these timelines have reduced and people usually recive results within 10 days. 
Ask your agent about your application login details or ask them to provide you with a screenshot of the status page to see on which page your assessment is pending.


----------



## anulpr (Apr 20, 2015)

*ACS timeline*



Kariznin said:


> Mid of June and you still haven't received any response!
> It's a bit strange as these timelines have reduced and people usually recive results within 10 days.
> Ask your agent about your application login details or ask them to provide you with a screenshot of the status page to see on which page your assessment is pending.




Thanks Kariznin,


i called them today and they said its being assessed by case officer and no further document is required. i will write email to them asking login details.

Can i track my application? ... as i have applied through agent.


Thanks


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

The only way you can track your application is if your agent lets you know the user name password.
I guess he is hiding something from you as normally the processing is very fast.
you need to ask him upfront when he submitted the application and provide the proof for that date.
if he is not willing to give he may have submitted your application late.



anulpr said:


> Thanks Kariznin,
> 
> 
> i called them today and they said its being assessed by case officer and no further document is required. i will write email to them asking login details.
> ...


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

Hi Guys

please see this data which is gather from this forum. may be it will help you.

ACS Timeline 2015


----------



## bilcat (Jul 28, 2015)

It should vary according to the complexity of the application.
assessment of an application with a diploma/transcript will be very short whereas an application of reference letters plus 2 RPL will take weeks to be assessed.


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

My wife's case is simpler than mine with 2 work assessments and 2 qualifications (graduation & masters) but still it has taken than mine. In mine, it had 3 work assessments and 3 qualifications. 

May be the load on acs guys is more since the last month as new FY has started for them and more people have applied for assessment after the updated sol list.

P. S. Just received the mail from ACS with assessment results. Will check and let you know if everything is perfect or not.

Thanks all.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I've applied on 21st July (via adviser) 4 job references, 3 qualifications. 9 days today, but still no results.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Aquarian25 said:


> *Dates: 11/09 - 12/12 (3yrs 1mths)
> Position: Software Engineer*
> 
> Is it like all of her actual experience of 3.1 yrs has been considered without any 2 years of deduction?


You have to look for a line preceding this section that reads something like "_The following employment after November 2011 is considered to equate to..._"


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm planning to apply for ACS for myself and my spouse, but my wife has done only 12th and has 5+ years of experience in IT which is similar as my skillset. My question is will she be able to get ACS +ve in this case and will I be able to claim points from her or is it mandatory that she should have completed some degree course?


----------



## anulpr (Apr 20, 2015)

*Acs*



anulpr said:


> Thanks Kariznin,
> 
> 
> i called them today and they said its being assessed by case officer and no further document is required. i will write email to them asking login details.
> ...



Hi ,

I checked with my Agent and they have submitted my application on 23rd of June.. and still its at Stage 2 . 

I have submitted RPL and 5 employment history and 2 educational qualification with other supporting documents and stat declaration.


I think i have to wait....


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Rajgowda said:


> I'm planning to apply for ACS for myself and my spouse, but my wife has done only 12th and has 5+ years of experience in IT which is similar as my skillset. My question is will she be able to get ACS +ve in this case and will I be able to claim points from her or is it mandatory that she should have completed some degree course?


Unfortunately, your wife does not meet the requirement. Without a tertiary qualification, she would need at least 8 years of experience in the nominated occupation.


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for responding mate, So if she had a degree and then had work experience of 1 or 2 years than I would have qualified, Right?





KeeDa said:


> Unfortunately, your wife does not meet the requirement. Without a tertiary qualification, she would need at least 8 years of experience in the nominated occupation.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Rajgowda said:


> Thanks for responding mate, So if she had a degree and then had work experience of 1 or 2 years than I would have qualified, Right?


If she had an IT degree, then 2 years if the subjects studied in the degree were closely related to the nominated occupation (which occupation requires which subject units are described in ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf). If not, then 4 or 5 years. If it isn't an IT degree (non-ICT degree as they call it), then 6 years experience.


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

Guys, received +ve assessment for my wife today around 1210 hrs IST. 

Time-line:
Submitted: 23rd July 2015
Result: 29th July 2015

Thanks all for your support and help.


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

Dear Fellows

I would like to know about the work experience gained during study period on full time job can be calculated to measure the Skill Level Requirement Met Date in ACS while applying for 261313-Software Engineer. I explained my case as below, kindly have a look and share your opinion.

My Bachelor degree in Computer Sciences completed in Dec 2006 and have 10.3 years of relevant work experience from May 2005 till to date Jul 2015. Details are as below.
I worked in a software company from May 2005 to Feb 2007 during studies and worked as full time resource.
Then moved to another software company from Mar 2007 till to date Jul 2015.

Does ACS gives Skill Level Requirement Met Date May 2007 or after completion of degree which becomes Dec 2008?


----------



## Reena2015 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi everyone

I am totally new to this forum. Submitted an application on the 22nd July evening. On the 24th it was stage 4 with assessor and 27th in progress, 29th with assessor, 30th again in progress. It seems rather strange. Wondering if it had happened to anyone else.


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> If she had an IT degree, then 2 years if the subjects studied in the degree were closely related to the nominated occupation (which occupation requires which subject units are described in ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf). If not, then 4 or 5 years. If it isn't an IT degree (non-ICT degree as they call it), then 6 years experience.



Thanks Again , I still have some doubts about ACS it would be very kind of you If you could please share your knowledge on this.

1. In ACS Relevant qualification, Should I only upload my BCA marks sheet, BCA award certificate and transcripts or should I even submit my 12th marksheet? As BCA is my highest level of education.

2. Again in Relevant Experience is it okay if I only upload employe reference letter (on companies letterhead) or should I attach my payslips along with it or should I be uploading all three formats of organisational chart, reference letter and Statutory Declaration form?

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

1. Just your graduation. 12th and anything before that is not relevant. So, don't upload that. If I remember well, they have specifically mentioned not to upload school and secondary school level documents.

2. If using a reference letter on company letter head, then nothing else is required at this stage. It is either reference letter on letterhead, or Statutory Declaration. Since you have reference letter, ignore the SD. It is good to have organization chart or part of it showing where you are placed in the hierarchy, but this too is optional. We mostly provide it only if our job title and that of the SD author's could be confusing to understand whether the author was really at a senior position- like if your job title was _T2 Tech Lead_ and that of the author was _T1 Tech Lead_, then it could be confusing whether T2 > T1. Whereas, if it was _Software Engineer_ and the author's as _Senior Software Engineer_, then it is pretty obvious that the author is at a senior position.


----------



## srikanth.peddi (Jul 16, 2015)

*Planing to buy RPL*

Hi Folks,

I am planning to buy RPL for ICT Business Analyst code. I was banker and then moved to IT and have been doing all my projects in banking domain.
Please share your views of any good consultant who can help me in this regard or website.
Thanks in advance for quick response.

Sri


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> 1. Just your graduation. 12th and anything before that is not relevant. So, don't upload that. If I remember well, they have specifically mentioned not to upload school and secondary school level documents.
> 
> 2. If using a reference letter on company letter head, then nothing else is required at this stage. It is either reference letter on letterhead, or Statutory Declaration. Since you have reference letter, ignore the SD. It is good to have organization chart or part of it showing where you are placed in the hierarchy, but this too is optional. We mostly provide it only if our job title and that of the SD author's could be confusing to understand whether the author was really at a senior position- like if your job title was _T2 Tech Lead_ and that of the author was _T1 Tech Lead_, then it could be confusing whether T2 > T1. Whereas, if it was _Software Engineer_ and the author's as _Senior Software Engineer_, then it is pretty obvious that the author is at a senior position.




Thanks for clearing my doubts.


----------



## bilcat (Jul 28, 2015)

I submitted mine last sunday morning and received it today. 

That's 4 working days.

I have a question:
one of my reference letter doesn't include a letterhead because my then-director left the position. I mistakenly marked it as reference letter instead of statutory. do I need to pay charge for a review?
If review will change the decision I will get 15 points instead of 10 for my experience.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Submitted on 21st - now in stage 4... already taking 9 days.


----------



## Xinq (Jul 24, 2015)

My time lines are:
Stage 1: 26-July-2015
Stage 2: 27-July-2015
Stage 4: 27-July-2015

Still waiting


----------



## hop11 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi all, I got my skill assessment positive for 263112 on 28th July which was submitted on 16th July then I submitted review application to get assessed under 263111 as well on 28th July which took 2 days and came positive today


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Got successfully assesed as 261111 ict ba, and submitted EOI with 55+5 to NSW, with IELTS 9.9.7.8 (Had 3 ielts and 2 pte attempts) and will hv more next week.


----------



## thakurajay17 (Nov 30, 2014)

In this case your points would be 70 because you already received more tgan 7 each in Ielts.


----------



## saurabhnagar (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi Guys,

The EOI website is showing wrong point calculations for me and I noticed that there is no EOI point calculation info on australian immigration website. My details are:

Education: BE -- 15 points
Experience: 3 years in the listed skill : 5
Age: 29 : 30
English: Superior : 20

So its coming out to be 70 point as per this calculation but Skillselect website calculates my points to be 75. Am I missing something?


----------



## FrenchMilk (Aug 1, 2015)

Has anyone tried withdrawing their application for skills assessment? my application is at Stage 1 not sure if it is possible to withdraw thanks.


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

Expat guys I have almost prepared my application for ACS skill assessment and I want a small clarification regarding my case.
I have 7 years and 1 month of IT experience with a BCA degree. Assumeing ACS takes out 2 years of experience then I will be left with 5 years of work experience, So will I be able to claim 10 points on my work experience?


----------



## jc007_ak47 (Jul 5, 2015)

Rajgowda said:


> Expat guys I have almost prepared my application for ACS skill assessment and I want a small clarification regarding my case.
> I have 7 years and 1 month of IT experience with a BCA degree. Assumeing ACS takes out 2 years of experience then I will be left with 5 years of work experience, So will I be able to claim 10 points on my work experience?


Yes, that's true...you will get 10 points.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

saurabhnagar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> The EOI website is showing wrong point calculations for me and I noticed that there is no EOI point calculation info on australian immigration website. My details are:
> 
> ...


The system probably calculated points for all of your work experience (and not just the skilled experience). Did you ensure that only 3 years were input as being related to your occupation and the others as not-relevant?


----------



## Marigold2015 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello,

I'm also waiting for the ACS result, now at stage 4.
28/7/2015 - Submitted
29/7/2015 - Stage 2
29/7/2015 - Stage 4
04/8/2015 - today...still waiting


----------



## venki4560 (Aug 4, 2015)

I applied for ACS on 3-Aug-2015. When Can I expect this to complete? I applied for 263111 code.

Stage1: 3-Aug-2015
statge2: 4-Aug-2015


----------



## vignesh_j (Jul 18, 2013)

venki4560 said:


> I applied for ACS on 3-Aug-2015. When Can I expect this to complete? I applied for 263111 code.
> 
> Stage1: 3-Aug-2015
> statge2: 4-Aug-2015


Hi Venki

Can you please provide me the list of employment documents you submitted for your ACS assessment. Will the reference letter alone enough with Job responsibilities.


----------



## venki4560 (Aug 4, 2015)

vignesh_j said:


> Hi Venki
> 
> Can you please provide me the list of employment documents you submitted for your ACS assessment. Will the reference letter alone enough with Job responsibilities.


Roles and responsibilities from all the employers notarized, and previous companies relieving and Exp letter and Present company offer and 3 months payslips all should be notarized


----------



## vignesh_j (Jul 18, 2013)

venki4560 said:


> Roles and responsibilities from all the employers notarized, and previous companies relieving and Exp letter and Present company offer and 3 months payslips all should be notarized


Thanks for the reply

Is all the employment documents in a single PDF and educational document in one more pdf ?

can it be in B/W.


----------



## venki4560 (Aug 4, 2015)

vignesh_j said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> Is all the employment documents in a single PDF and educational document in one more pdf ?
> 
> can it be in B/W.


all documents can be xerox but after notarized it should color scanned.

yes, Emp doc for each employee in one PDF, payslips in one , ref letter in one pdf's.


----------



## joshir (Aug 4, 2015)

Dear All,

Hope you're doing well 
I'm new to this forum, and really need some help with my ACS application.

Below are my circumstances:

I completed my BSc in Computer Science from University of Pune, India in May 2005.

I joined Infosys in May 2005 under campus recruitment and started working as a Network Engineer.

Infy then sponsored my MSc (Information Technology) with Symbiosis International University (SIU), Pune. This was a 3-year Masters Degree programme, and so I was awarded with my MSc in 2008.

However, all the MSc classes were over the weekends, and I continued with my full -time duties with Infy during the weekdays.

I left Infy in Feb 2010, and joined British Telecom in Singapore and since then I've been working as a Senior Network Designer with BT in SG.

I now wish to apply for Australia Skilled Independent Visa (subclass 189 under ANZSCO code 263111) and had the following questions:

1. When applying for my ACS skills assessment, would it be better to exclude my Symbiosis Masters Degree ? Because I'm afraid I'll unnecessary lose my 3 years work-ex (from 2005 to 2008) if I did that ?

2. Would ACS classify my BSc (computer science) from University of Pune as ICT-Major-Bachelors (15-points) ? I tried to locate this in AQF but got nowhere. I have secured first-class with distinction for all my 6 x semesters in my BSc course.

Thanks guys and looking forward to hearing from you.

Regards,
Raj


----------



## venki4560 (Aug 4, 2015)

I got my ACS result +ve  Code 263111, Applied 3Aug -20hrs, Result 7-Aug 10AM


----------



## Marigold2015 (Aug 4, 2015)

Wow! That was quick! 
Did you get in the priority queue eg. you visa is expiring within 120 days?
I've been waited since 27 July, today still on stage 4....:confused2:




venki4560 said:


> I got my ACS result +ve  Code 263111, Applied 3Aug -20hrs, Result 7-Aug 10AM


----------



## venki4560 (Aug 4, 2015)

Marigold2015 said:


> Wow! That was quick!
> Did you get in the priority queue eg. you visa is expiring within 120 days?
> I've been waited since 27 July, today still on stage 4....:confused2:


I didnt mentioned like that anything. I dont have any visa. Since how long It is in stage 4? what it says in stage 4? with Assessor or In progress?

Coz yesterday it is in assessor, morning went to In progress and soon it is moved to finalized.


----------



## Marigold2015 (Aug 4, 2015)

It was on stage 4 since 29 July. With Assessor status since that day.
I didn't even think it will be any chaos giving me a positive result as I put my application with professional year program 
Why are they holding on to my case! I just need this result so I can submit my EOI 



venki4560 said:


> I didnt mentioned like that anything. I dont have any visa. Since how long It is in stage 4? what it says in stage 4? with Assessor or In progress?
> 
> Coz yesterday it is in assessor, morning went to In progress and soon it is moved to finalized.


----------



## tyagisamrat (Aug 7, 2015)

hello guys im new here.....i have just submitted my acs application on 05/aug/2015
next day they asked me for extra documents n on same day i replied and uploaded the said documents and now my application is in 4th stage i.e assessor can you guys tell me how long it will take now...and does acs will contact me for cross verification? and i have submitted my degree certificates and employment experience letter all were attested but black n white scanned ...is there any issue with black n white scanning?


----------



## hop11 (Jul 28, 2015)

tyagisamrat said:


> hello guys im new here.....i have just submitted my acs application on 05/aug/2015
> next day they asked me for extra documents n on same day i replied and uploaded the said documents and now my application is in 4th stage i.e assessor can you guys tell me how long it will take now...and does acs will contact me for cross verification? and i have submitted my degree certificates and employment experience letter all were attested but black n white scanned ...is there any issue with black n white scanning?


There is no issue with black and white copies as long as they are attested. 
No verification by ACS, Keep patience you will get reply in next week and hopefully that would be positive  cheers


----------



## hop11 (Jul 28, 2015)

joshir said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Hope you're doing well
> I'm new to this forum, and really need some help with my ACS application.
> ...


ACS some times consider BSc Computer Science as AQF bachelors and some times as advance diploma, it depends on the content of your studies. 
In your case i would suggest you to go with both degrees.
case 1- if you submit only bachelors degree,
In worse scenario they might consider bachelor degree as advance diploma in computing then most probably they will deduct 4 years which will ultimately let you claim 6 years of experience and then you can't claim points for bachelor degree 
case 2- if you submit both degrees,
They might deduct 4 years from the date you completed bachelors degree, so you would able to claim 6 years of experience and with masters degree you would able to get 15 points of education 

If the content of your bachelor degree is 65% or more related to ICT then you will get positive result for AQF bachelor degree and 2 years of experience would be deducted.

Another point to consider is the reference letter. Duties which are mentioned in your reference letter may impact your result, you may lose some experience if job roles are not matched with your selected ANZSCO code


----------



## tyagisamrat (Aug 7, 2015)

need an urgent help guys...i have done big blunder with my application submission, actually i forgot to upload my 1st year certificate and by mistake i have uploaded my 3rd year certificate twice..now what to do as i have already sent a mail to my case officer regarding this...i just want to know is there any other way around to update my application?


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

Marigold2015 said:


> It was on stage 4 since 29 July. With Assessor status since that day.
> I didn't even think it will be any chaos giving me a positive result as I put my application with professional year program
> Why are they holding on to my case! I just need this result so I can submit my EOI


Hey mate...I am in the same boat as you are. I applied on the 24th of July with my Professional year certificate...somehow, it did not upload correctly and case officer sent a further documents required email on 27th and I uploaded the certificate again on 27th. Have been in stage 4 ever since then and have got no reply so far from them...I just don't understand after spending $12000 on the stupid professional year program, they are delaying our skill assessment the most..where as candidates whose degrees and experiences need to be analysed...they are getting their results quickly. Please update if you see any progress...cheers


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

tyagisamrat said:


> need an urgent help guys...i have done big blunder with my application submission, actually i forgot to upload my 1st year certificate and by mistake i have uploaded my 3rd year certificate twice..now what to do as i have already sent a mail to my case officer regarding this...i just want to know is there any other way around to update my application?


Upload the 1st year certificate and don't worry about the duplicate upload. It is not a major mistake. There is no option available to you to update/ remove already submitted information.


----------



## tyagisamrat (Aug 7, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Upload the 1st year certificate and don't worry about the duplicate upload. It is not a major mistake. There is no option available to you to update/ remove already submitted information.



hey keeda thanks for reply man but how to upload my 1st year certificate ? is there any option to upload it?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh... my bad... I thought I was replying in "Visa Processing" thread while this is "ACS Processing" thread. Sorry about that.

As for ACS- you don't really need your 1st year certificate. They need all yearly marksheets and just one single degree completion certificate to determine when the degree was completed. If you have provided these already, then there is nothing to worry. If they find something missing and absolutely need that document for their calculations, they will write back to you requesting for the same. If you wish, you can also write to [email protected] giving your LoginID and explaining them your situation.


----------



## tyagisamrat (Aug 7, 2015)

thanks keeda i guess i should mail them..as i have already mailed to my case officer i guess a another mail to above address will work ....


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

tyagisamrat said:


> thanks keeda i guess i should mail them..as i have already mailed to my case officer i guess a another mail to above address will work ....


Which case officer are you talking about? Is there any agent involved and are you referring to the agent as your case officer?


----------



## tyagisamrat (Aug 7, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Which case officer are you talking about? Is there any agent involved and are you referring to the agent as your case officer?



no no im talking about the case officer assigned by ACS her name is thea...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

tyagisamrat said:


> no no im talking about the case officer assigned by ACS her name is thea...


It seems you were contacted earlier by the ACS CO for some other reason then. It should workout all well in the end since you have already written to her on this topic too.


----------



## tyagisamrat (Aug 7, 2015)

tyagisamrat said:


> no no im talking about the case officer assigned by ACS her name is thea...





KeeDa said:


> It seems you were contacted earlier by the ACS CO for some other reason then. It should workout all well in the end since you have already written to her on this topic too.



yes she contacted me for extra documents ...which means i had a chance to upload that mark sheet but i missed that chance...hahahaha feeling lika a fool

05/08/15 acs submitted
06/08/15 extra document requirement mail
07/08/15 document submitted
07/08/15 got document submitted confirmation mail
08/08/15 again waiting for mail to submit extra document


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

tyagisamrat said:


> yes she contacted me for extra documents ...which means i had a chance to upload that mark sheet but i missed that chance...hahahaha feeling lika a fool
> 
> 05/08/15 acs submitted
> 06/08/15 extra document requirement mail
> ...


Hey tyagisamrat,

I was contacted by the same person thea asking for a professional year certificate that was already attached in the system but somehow was not accessible to her.
But I doubt whether she is a case officer or just an administration person who is contacted by case officer and then she contacts us for any extra documentation because when I sent an email to [email protected] asking why is my assessment being delayed despite the fact that it is a straight forward assessment, she is the one who replied back saying that it is with an assessor at the moment and can take anywhere up to 6 weeks.


----------



## tyagisamrat (Aug 7, 2015)

Ursan said:


> Hey tyagisamrat,
> 
> I was contacted by the same person thea asking for a professional year certificate that was already attached in the system but somehow was not accessible to her.
> But I doubt whether she is a case officer or just an administration person who is contacted by case officer and then she contacts us for any extra documentation because when I sent an email to [email protected] asking why is my assessment being delayed despite the fact that it is a straight forward assessment, she is the one who replied back saying that it is with an assessor at the moment and can take anywhere up to 6 weeks.


hey urshan,

bro case officer and assessor both are two different identity...if you see your mail in a signature part you will see a name which is "thea" with her designation which is caseofficer...case officer i guess the one who can contact you as assessor are not allowed to contact you...


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

tyagisamrat said:


> hey urshan,
> 
> bro case officer and assessor both are two different identity...if you see your mail in a signature part you will see a name which is "thea" with her designation which is caseofficer...case officer i guess the one who can contact you as assessor are not allowed to contact you...


oh.....okay..thanks for clearing it up mate...i always thought that the case officer is the actual person who assesses your case and provides you with a response as well as this is how it operates within the department of immigration.


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

Did any one got an update on their skills assessment in this thread?


----------



## venki4560 (Aug 4, 2015)

Ursan said:


> Did any one got an update on their skills assessment in this thread?


I applied on 3rd Aug -20hrs
Result +ve - 7th Aug -10AM


----------



## RyanNguyen (May 5, 2015)

I did submit last Thursday, 17:30 with 2 qualifications, 4 episodes of working experience (2 of them are one as the first company was acquired by the second one).
Went to stage 4 a day after.
Waiting....


----------



## freestyler84 (Jul 25, 2015)

I applied on 8th August, around 5 pm IST. Currently, status shows Stage 4.


----------



## Marigold2015 (Aug 4, 2015)

Ursan said:


> Hey mate...I am in the same boat as you are. I applied on the 24th of July with my Professional year certificate...somehow, it did not upload correctly and case officer sent a further documents required email on 27th and I uploaded the certificate again on 27th. Have been in stage 4 ever since then and have got no reply so far from them...I just don't understand after spending $12000 on the stupid professional year program, they are delaying our skill assessment the most..where as candidates whose degrees and experiences need to be analysed...they are getting their results quickly. Please update if you see any progress...cheers



Hi Ursan,

I know it's been very frustrating when people that submitted the application with work experience got the positive result faster than people with Professional Year Program. I don't understand why ours application takes longer. One of my mate that graduate PYP at the same time, he submitted the application on 24 July and he got it 31 July because his visa is expiring in 120 days. ACS has put his application on priority list. 

My VISA is expiring on 16 Nov, so if the result still not come out by 16 Aug, i'll email them to put me on priority list.

I'll keep an update on my ACS status. Please let me know when your status change too. Thanks.


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

freestyler84 said:


> I applied on 8th August, around 5 pm IST. Currently, status shows Stage 4.


That's really fast dude, Where in my application was submitted on August 6th at 9:10 PM and the status still shows "allocated".


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

Rajgowda said:


> That's really fast dude, Where in my application was submitted on August 6th at 9:10 PM and the status still shows "allocated".


May I ask you guys what is the meaning of Stage 4???

Many thanks


----------



## Marigold2015 (Aug 4, 2015)

Gloria121 said:


> May I ask you guys what is the meaning of Stage 4???
> 
> Many thanks


Stage 1: Your Online Application has been Received by ACS.

Stage 2: Your Application has been Allocated and is Currently in Progress.

Stage 3: A Request for extra documents or information has been sent to your email address. Please check your email for further details.

Stage 4: Your Application is being Assessed by an Authorised Assessor. (Have 2 small steps; with assessor & in progress)

Stage 5: Your Skills Application has been completed & your results will be sent via email in the following 1-2 working days.

Normally from what I heard if your status has moved to stage 4 in progress, the result would come through your email very soon.

Usually the staus moving from stage 1 to stage 4 pretty quick (if you don't need to supply extra docs in stage 3). The longest waiting is on Stage 4 (with assessor).
For me I've been waiting at stage 4 (with assessor) since 29 July.


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

Marigold2015 said:


> Stage 1: Your Online Application has been Received by ACS.
> 
> Stage 2: Your Application has been Allocated and is Currently in Progress.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for such detail explanation!!! I am fully understand now!! Thanks .


----------



## nav_aus (May 28, 2015)

My husband has been assessed positively ACS under RPL. I want to claim partner skill points. Will only ACS RPL skill assessment suffice of he needs to get his qualification also assessed by vatessese as he is a production engineer but IT professional. Seniors please help. Tagging Keeda


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

if you are the primary applicant and not your husband..no need to go for his vetasse assessment.If he is the primary applicant...then he nees to go for engineers australia assessment.


----------



## nav_aus (May 28, 2015)

Thanks. I am the primary applicant.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

nav_aus said:


> My husband has been assessed positively ACS under RPL. I want to claim partner skill points. Will only ACS RPL skill assessment suffice of he needs to get his qualification also assessed by vatessese as he is a production engineer but IT professional. Seniors please help. Tagging Keeda


The only requirement is that he should have a valid/ current positive skills assessment under any occupation from the same *SOL list as yours (SOL for 189 and CSOL for 190)- which means his result reads "Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under xxxxxx..." and xxxxxx is on the same list as yours (the primary applicant). There is no condition about educational qualification. Education (or not having relevant education) has already been considered when awarding the positive assessment. Apart from assessment, I hope you are aware of the other factors (not a citizen or PR holder, included as dependent in your application, < 50 years of age, 6+ in IELTS).


----------



## nav_aus (May 28, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> The only requirement is that he should have a valid/ current positive skills assessment under any occupation from the same *SOL list as yours (SOL for 189 and CSOL for 190)- which means his result reads "Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under xxxxxx..." and xxxxxx is on the same list as yours (the primary applicant). There is no condition about educational qualification. Education (or not having relevant education) has already been considered when awarding the positive assessment. Apart from assessment, I hope you are aware of the other factors (not a citizen or PR holder, included as dependent in your application, < 50 years of age, 6+ in IELTS).


Thanks Keeda for your inputs. I am aware of other conditions and he qualifies. Thanks again.


----------



## Umas (Feb 10, 2015)

If an employee is deputed to work in clients place in another country that needs to be mentioned in affidavit? for example something like below?

Jan 2005 – Jan 2006 India
Jan 2006 – Feb 2007 Australia
Feb 2008 – Dec 2009 India
Dec 2010 – Till date Australia


Can any one help me out please

Umas


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Umas said:


> If an employee is deputed to work in clients place in another country that needs to be mentioned in affidavit? for example something like below?
> 
> Jan 2005 – Jan 2006 India
> Jan 2006 – Feb 2007 Australia
> ...


I did mention, but ACS result still said "Location: INDIA". IMO, mention them because the ACS guidelines Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf says so.


----------



## RyanNguyen (May 5, 2015)

In progress 11/08/2015


----------



## kishansudeep (Mar 22, 2015)

Age - 29.5 (30 points)
Education - BE in computer Science (15 points)
Experience - 7.5yrs experience, assuming deduction of 2 yrs => 5-8yrs exp bracket. (10 points) 

*ACS *

05 Aug 2015 : Wed - 15:18 AST --> ACS submitted(261311)
06 Aug 2015 : Thur - 14:51 AST --> Stage 3
Extra documents requirement mail - Had uploaded only color scan docs, was asked to upload certified true copies. E-Mail by CO
08 Aug 2015 : Sat - 00:48 AST --> Certified documents uploaded
11 Aug 2015 : Tue - 09:00 AST --> Stage 4A (With Assesor)
11 Aug 2015 : Tue - 16:00 AST --> Stage 4B (In progress)

__ Aug 2015 : __ - __:__ AST --> Stage 5 (Final Result mail) -------> When can I expect this?


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

Marigold2015 said:


> Hi Ursan,
> 
> I know it's been very frustrating when people that submitted the application with work experience got the positive result faster than people with Professional Year Program. I don't understand why ours application takes longer. One of my mate that graduate PYP at the same time, he submitted the application on 24 July and he got it 31 July because his visa is expiring in 120 days. ACS has put his application on priority list.
> 
> ...


I don't understand it either mate.

My application is still in stage 4 with assessor. I can't even get them to process it with priority as my visa is until next year March. I will post here when I get an update....but as of now it is a very annoying waiting game.


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

Guys has anyone faced/facing the same experience as I'm going through, My application for skillset was received by ACS on 2015-08-07 at 01:40:00 and from that day it is still in Allocated Status. Please share your experience and thoughts.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Rajgowda said:


> Guys has anyone faced/facing the same experience as I'm going through, My application for skillset was received by ACS on 2015-08-07 at 01:40:00 and from that day it is still in Allocated Status. Please share your experience and thoughts.


skillselect is different than ACS. I think you meant skills assessment application to ACS was done on 07-August. It is too early to expect a result, although some do receive it in a couple of days. It all depends on the number of employment episodes, the amount of documentation, or just maybe on the amount of workload that they have. Mine for instance took approx 22 days.


----------



## diogosgp (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi guys I have a question.

Before I applied for the skill graduate visa I had my bachelor assessed by ACS. They called partial assessment. I got it successfully under the profession analyst programmer(software developer). I am currently undergoing the professional year. After I finish it I know I have to apply for a full skill assessment with ACS. Is the result be the same as I just added the Professional Year?

Thanks


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Guys.. I just received +ve response from ACS today with AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. Just deducted 2 years from my experience.. 

Timeline: 
06/08 7 PM - Submitted
08/08 - Stage 4 (A)
11/08 - Stage(in progress)
12/08- Case finalised


----------



## freestyler84 (Jul 25, 2015)

Oh, that's too bad. Any update in your assessment progress? Mine has moved to Stage 5 when I checked today. One thing to note is that I am using a MARA agent to file on behalf of me. I am not sure if that might have caused any effect in the processing timeline.



Rajgowda said:


> That's really fast dude, Where in my application was submitted on August 6th at 9:10 PM and the status still shows "allocated".


----------



## RyanNguyen (May 5, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Guys.. I just received +ve response from ACS today with AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. Just deducted 2 years from my experience..
> 
> Timeline:
> 06/08 7 PM - Submitted
> ...


12/08 Case finalised. But not yet received email 
Updated: just received. Positive, met date is as the same of graduation date.


----------



## kishansudeep (Mar 22, 2015)

*ACS +ve*

Just received my assesment.

Your Bachelor of Engineering from Visweswaraiah Technological University completed June 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. 

The following employment after January 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 01/08 - 02/09 (1yrs 1mths) 
Position: Software Engineer 
Employer: xxxxxx1
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 02/09 - 12/12 (3yrs 10mths) 
Position: Technology Analyst 
Employer: xxxxxx2
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 12/12 - 10/13 (0yrs 10mths) 
Position: Technology Analyst 
Employer: xxxxxx2 
Country: JAPAN 

Dates: 11/13 - 08/15 (1yrs 9mths) 
Position: Senior Technical Consultant 
Employer: xxxxxx3
Country: JAPAN


Does this mean that my employment from Jan 2010 till current date can be used to calculate my work experience points?
In this case Jan 2010 - Aug 2015 with no breaks sums up to 5.5 yrs and hence 10 points?
Someone pls confirm my total points calculation before English. Is my calculation right?



Age - 29.5 (30 points)
Education - BE in computer Science (15 points)
Experience - 7.5yrs experience, assuming deduction of 2 yrs => 5-8yrs exp bracket. (10 points) 

*ACS *

05 Aug 2015 : Wed - 15:18 AST --> ACS submitted(261311)
06 Aug 2015 : Thur - 14:51 AST --> Stage 3
Extra documents requirement mail - Had uploaded only color scan docs, was asked to upload certified true copies. E-Mail by CO
08 Aug 2015 : Sat - 00:48 AST --> Certified documents uploaded
11 Aug 2015 : Tue - 09:00 AST --> Stage 4A (With Assesor)
11 Aug 2015 : Tue - 16:00 AST --> Stage 4B (In progress)
12 Aug 2015 : Wed - 15:18 AST --> Stage 5 (Final Result mail) 





kishansudeep said:


> Age - 29.5 (30 points)
> Education - BE in computer Science (15 points)
> Experience - 7.5yrs experience, assuming deduction of 2 yrs => 5-8yrs exp bracket. (10 points)
> 
> ...


----------



## diogosgp (Jul 30, 2013)

Please check my comment


----------



## RyanNguyen (May 5, 2015)

kishansudeep said:


> Just received my assesment.
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from Visweswaraiah Technological University completed June 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> ...


Yeap...10 points


----------



## diogosgp (Jul 30, 2013)

I know I am annoying you guys but some could shed some light, so I can sleep well tonight


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> skillselect is different than ACS. I think you meant skills assessment application to ACS was done on 07-August. It is too early to expect a result, although some do receive it in a couple of days. It all depends on the number of employment episodes, the amount of documentation, or just maybe on the amount of workload that they have. Mine for instance took approx 22 days.


Thanks for responding KeeDa, I pray and hope ACS to finish my assessment soon.



freestyler84 said:


> Oh, that's too bad. Any update in your assessment progress? Mine has moved to Stage 5 when I checked today. One thing to note is that I am using a MARA agent to file on behalf of me. I am not sure if that might have caused any effect in the processing timeline.


It's in same status :-( . Hiring a MARA agent won't change anything in process. where are you put up in bangalore? Even I'm from bangalore.


----------



## tyagisamrat (Aug 7, 2015)

need some help guys...finally i have got positive assessment from acs..application submitted on 6th aug n today i have got positive assessment mail..assessed for software and application programmer(261399) with bachelor degree BCA

but my problem is when im trying to submitt eoi in subclass 489 family sponsored it says your occupation is not listed in above subclass visa type...now tell me what to do?


----------



## tyagisamrat (Aug 7, 2015)

it says The EOI for this subclass will not be considered for an invitation at this time, because according to the client's claims:

The client's nominated occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass


what to do?


----------



## RyanNguyen (May 5, 2015)

tyagisamrat said:


> it says The EOI for this subclass will not be considered for an invitation at this time, because according to the client's claims:
> 
> The client's nominated occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass
> 
> ...


I don't know how it should be. But you can try to contact who sent ACS result via email to you, and tell her/him about your case, maybe they will tell you what you should do. Are your roles totally different with 261313?
Sorry I couldn't help more


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

I planned to submit my application for review as one of my work episode was not assessed due insufficient details, now I am providing the updated experience letter from that company. I opened the "Linking to an Earlier Application" page where my previous documents are available, does I have to remove the old ones like Passport, Qualification etc and add only additional document? Or leave them as it is, and just replace the experience letter from Visionary Computer Solutions company.

Can some expert answer my query?


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

tyagisamrat said:


> it says The EOI for this subclass will not be considered for an invitation at this time, because according to the client's claims:
> 
> The client's nominated occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass
> 
> ...


First and foremost, why did you choose 261399 as your occupation when you submitted your ACS assessment? If I'm not mistaken, that's NEC (not elsewhere classified). It's not in the SOL and I don't know any state that has it on their Priority List, which is most probably why you got that error when submitting your EOI for 489. Why didn't you just get assessed under, say, Developer Programmer?


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

Got my ACS assessment yesterday:

Aug 10 am - Allocated
Aug 10 pm - Stage 4 With Assessor
Aug 11 pm - Stage 4 In Progress
Aug 12 am - Stage 3 Waiting for Documents (The CO sent me an email giving me a chance to change the application type to RPL so they can award me an earlier skilled date. I declined after thinking about it for 30 minutes)
Aug 12 pm - Stage 5 (positive, but no points for experience because my skilled date was June 2015, the month when I graduated with a Masters degree in Melbourne)

Pretty fast. Good job, ACS.


----------



## tyagisamrat (Aug 7, 2015)

Appledeuce said:


> First and foremost, why did you choose 261399 as your occupation when you submitted your ACS assessment? If I'm not mistaken, that's NEC (not elsewhere classified). It's not in the SOL and I don't know any state that has it on their Priority List, which is most probably why you got that error when submitting your EOI for 489. Why didn't you just get assessed under, say, Developer Programmer?


yaar i never thought of it i was in impression that both are same ...now tell me what to do can i write to acs if they can convert this assessment to software developer????plz any one who can guide me what to do???


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

You can email them of course. That's what I would do. But be prepared with a good reason to give them as to why you chose that anzsco code. I reckon they would advise to you submit a new application and pay the fee again. Good luck.


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

Yes, you can review your application with different ANZCODE. Please read below link for more details.

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0004/8158/Review-and-Appeal-Guide-2014.pdf


----------



## joshir (Aug 4, 2015)

hop11 said:


> ACS some times consider BSc Computer Science as AQF bachelors and some times as advance diploma, it depends on the content of your studies.
> In your case i would suggest you to go with both degrees.
> case 1- if you submit only bachelors degree,
> In worse scenario they might consider bachelor degree as advance diploma in computing then most probably they will deduct 4 years which will ultimately let you claim 6 years of experience and then you can't claim points for bachelor degree
> ...



Thanks very much Hop 
I have evaluated the ICT content in my Bachelors Degree and it is 68.75% bare minimum.

If they also consider Digital Electronics & Microprocessors as ICT, then the %-ICT will cross 70%.

That is why my intention was to only apply with my Bachelors Degree.

Thanks very much again - will keep you guys posted how it goes


----------



## tyagisamrat (Aug 7, 2015)

thanks for your replies appledeuce,myasirma.....i just sent a mail to acs that plz covert my assessment to different anzcode because in immi.gov site it is not clear which anzcode to select on sol list it was just 2613 nothing in detailed...so i got confused and i was in impression that both code are same....is there any chance that if they can change it ?


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I will be applying for ACS assessment shorty and confused if I should go through normal or RPL route. I want to apply for Software engineer ANZ.

3 years Diploma in Electonics and Communication Engineering - 2001 to 2004
3 years Bachelor Engineering in Instrumentation & Control(Lateral Entry) - 2004 to 2007
8 years of experience in IT from 2007 - till date
1 Diploma Course in Unix,C,C++(3months) - 2002
1 Project Management Cerification - 2015


Let me know if you are looking for something specific, thanks for your help

Regards,
Krish


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I would like to get some advice form fellow expats and preferably senior members who have had experiences and who have seen different cases with ACS skills assessment. 

I applied for my skill assessment under code 263111 on 24th of July and CO came back to me asking for my professional year certificate on 27th of July(although I had uploaded it previously as well when I was applying-but somehow the file was not visible properly in the system). Anyway I uploaded the certificate again. The application has been in stage 4 with assessor since 28th of July and no movements up until now. 

This is in complete contrast to some of the other fellow members who have been applying last week and even the weekend just gone and have already got their skills assessment. 

Would you be able to suggest why they are holding on to my application and is there something I can do about it. I have already tried emailing and calling them. They said it will come when the assessor has completed the assessment. please share your opinions and thoughts about my case as I am very much worried that if I do not get my skills assessment soon I would be missing the September invitation round as well. 

Many Thanks!!


----------



## naveedahmed1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

I have added my data to the sheet.....



pareshprince said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> please see this data which is gather from this forum. may be it will help you.


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

myasirma said:


> I planned to submit my application for review as one of my work episode was not assessed due insufficient details, now I am providing the updated experience letter from that company. I opened the "Linking to an Earlier Application" page where my previous documents are available, does I have to remove the old ones like Passport, Qualification etc and add only additional document? Or leave them as it is, and just replace the experience letter from Visionary Computer Solutions company.
> 
> Can some expert answer my query?


Waiting for your replies.


----------



## lolnap (Jun 26, 2015)

Had my ACS application in stage 4, but it jumped back to stage 3 now and I got an email asking for additional document - employer reference. However, I've already attached it, and can properly view the PDF online.

Does this mean there is something missing in my employer reference, or could they have overlooked it?

I have all the requirements in the employer reference, including certified copy.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

myasirma said:


> Waiting for your replies.


You cannot edit earlier details nor can you delete earlier attachments. Just provide the new letter- maybe with a revised file name (suffix it with _revised) and upload it.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

lolnap said:


> Had my ACS application in stage 4, but it jumped back to stage 3 now and I got an email asking for additional document - employer reference. However, I've already attached it, and can properly view the PDF online.
> 
> Does this mean there is something missing in my employer reference, or could they have overlooked it?
> 
> I have all the requirements in the employer reference, including certified copy.


Have you provided employment references for all the episodes you entered in the online application? Are they all dated? Do they list your roles and responsibilities matching the ANZSCO? Do they clearly state that you worked full time (or 20+ hours pw)? I suggest you read the guidelines again and see if you missed anything.


----------



## lolnap (Jun 26, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Have you provided employment references for all the episodes you entered in the online application? Are they all dated? Do they list your roles and responsibilities matching the ANZSCO? Do they clearly state that you worked full time (or 20+ hours pw)? I suggest you read the guidelines again and see if you missed anything.


Thanks for a quick reply. Yes, I've double checked it several times, and my employment reference contain have everything from the guidelines. Perhaps I'll just ask for a new employee reference and give it another go.....


----------



## lolnap (Jun 26, 2015)

A couple more questions:

Is it normal that it goes in from stage 4 to stage 3 (backwards) ?

When you are in stage 3, it is put on hold for 30 days. Does that mean that it will take at least 30 days before they look at your application again?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Yeah, it is not unheard of - this back and forth movement. If they have any concern or if they need anything else from you, they will write to you.

First time I've heard about this on hold for 30 days. I am sure there is no such thing with ACS.


----------



## lolnap (Jun 26, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Yeah, it is not unheard of - this back and forth movement. If they have any concern or if they need anything else from you, they will write to you.
> 
> First time I've heard about this on hold for 30 days. I am sure there is no such thing with ACS.


Yes, I wish they could have written to me what on earth was not enough with my employment reference though, so I don't have to be guessing.

The email states that I should upload employment reference according to the guidelines and in the end of the email it says:
"We will place your skills assessment on hold for an extra 30 days. If no contact is received within this period, your application will be assessed according to the current documents. "

Does that mean that even though I give them a new employment reference within the next days, it still will take at least 30 days?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

No, it means that if you fail to provide the requested document within 30 days, your case will proceed without it (and thus possibly skipping that particular employment). But if you do provide the document, the case will proceed ASAP.

Yeah, I agree. They should have added a line or two about what they are looking for.


----------



## lolnap (Jun 26, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> No, it means that if you fail to provide the requested document within 30 days, your case will proceed without it (and thus possibly skipping that particular employment). But if you do provide the document, the case will proceed ASAP.
> 
> Yeah, I agree. They should have added a line or two about what they are looking for.


Thanks a lot for clearing that out!


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> You cannot edit earlier details nor can you delete earlier attachments. Just provide the new letter- maybe with a revised file name (suffix it with _revised) and upload it.


As you know actually, in ACS submission it is written that file name should match the file type. In this case I am violating the rules, and may fall under new risks.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

myasirma said:


> As you know actually, in ACS submission it is written that file name should match the file type. In this case I am violating the rules, and may fall under new risks.


It says it "should match" and not that it should exactly be the same name. In my case for instance, since a single document would have been more than the acceptable limit, I split it and uploaded 3 files under "Statutory Declaration" as Statutory Declaration 1of3.pdf, Statutory Declaration 2of3.pdf, and Statutory Declaration 3of3.pdf


----------



## Umas (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I am planing to claim five points for my partner and my partner have BE degree in 'Electrical and Electronics Engineering' from Bangalore University. Whether this will be considered as ICT Major OR ICT Minor based on previous results?

And my partner has 5 years, 10 months of experience in software filed(261313). So, Possibilities here are, 

1. BE is considered as ICT Major - i.e ACS will detect 4 years and there is no issue here as there is 1.10 (5.10 - 4=1.10) years left.

2. However, if they consider BE as ICT Minor ... there is not enough (6 years) of experience to detect... i.e short of around 2 months.

So, the question is, if I apply now for assessment and if ACS chooses '2', Still I will be able to claim 5 points for partner?

OR I will wait for another 2 month to apply for ACS .. so that my partner will have more than 6 yrs of exp. So, that I will safe even if ACS chose the '2' option.

Please help.

Thanks,
Umas


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Umas said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am planing to claim five points for my partner and my partner have BE degree in 'Electrical and Electronics Engineering' from Bangalore University. Whether this will be considered as ICT Major OR ICT Minor based on previous results?
> 
> ...


You will have to search or ask on the forums about past experiences with BE EEE from Bangalore - whether it would be ICT Major or Minor.

If #2 happens, due to insufficient experience, your partner will not receive a positive assessment, and hence you won't be able to claim 5 points.


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi all， howsoon can I get the result after priority applications? Any idea??


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

^Depends on how many qualifications and episodes of work experience you included for assessment. I got mine after 2.5 days. Good luck!


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

Appledeuce said:


> ^Depends on how many qualifications and episodes of work experience you included for assessment. I got mine after 2.5 days. Good luck!


thanks there, I have two qualifications there, hope everything will be fine. Plus, is Py certificate is searchable by ACS? THANKS


----------



## naveedahmed1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

Dear Myasirma,
I suggest dont remove the previous detail. 

Further, I have had similar confusion and I emailed to ACS on [email protected] org. au, In work timings they reply in 10-15 minutes. So its better to ask them.



myasirma said:


> Waiting for your replies.


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

Dear Naveed,

Please see your conversation messages containing my contact as like to discuss.


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

Gloria121 said:


> thanks there, I have two qualifications there, hope everything will be fine. Plus, is Py certificate is searchable by ACS? THANKS


waiting，，another monday， another week....


----------



## Marigold2015 (Aug 4, 2015)

Gloria121 said:


> Hi all， howsoon can I get the result after priority applications? Any idea??


Hi Gloria121

My freind got it within 5 days.

KFor me I wasnt on priority list until today..I've emailed ACS that my VISA is expiring within 120 day and attached my VEVO. Almost immediately my status has chaged to "In Progress" and within 2 hours, I got positive result via email.


----------



## RyanNguyen (May 5, 2015)

Marigold2015 said:


> Hi Gloria121
> 
> My freind got it within 5 days.
> 
> KFor me I wasnt on priority list until today..I've emailed ACS that my VISA is expiring within 120 day and attached my VEVO. Almost immediately my status has chaged to "In Progress" and within 2 hours, I got positive result via email.


Wow...congrats!


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

Marigold2015 said:


> Hi Gloria121
> 
> My freind got it within 5 days.
> 
> KFor me I wasnt on priority list until today..I've emailed ACS that my VISA is expiring within 120 day and attached my VEVO. Almost immediately my status has chaged to "In Progress" and within 2 hours, I got positive result via email.


OMG!!! CONGRATS!! Finger crossed for mine...


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi guys today I received a mail from ACS regarding my assessment and it states as follow :

Dear Mr XXXXX,

Thank you for your Skills Assessment Application to the Australian Computer Society.

Your skills assessment XXXXX has been assessed as NOT closely related to the nominated ANZSCO code.

The assessor has made a recommendation that your application is suitable for ANZSCO code 2613xx.

Please note: If you wish to nominate an alternate ANZSCO code other than this recommendation, you will be required to submit a Review Application after your current skills assessment has been finalised. 

If you wish to change your nominated ANZSCO code as per this recommendation, please complete the following 2 actions -

1. click here to respond to this email stating your preference 

2. - Please submit an additional payment of $200.00 AUD. 

* Credit Card - to pay online via credit card, please click here.


Now what do I do? ACS says not assessed as closely related to the nominated ANZSCO code, (I'm not sure which ANZSCO code they are referring to?)

Please help me out. As to what should I do next? My designation is Database Admin or programmer.

Has anyone faced similar issue???


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

*Help needed*



krish4aus said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I will be applying for ACS assessment shorty and confused if I should go through normal or RPL route. I want to apply for Software engineer ANZ.
> 
> ...


Hi Seniors/Friends,

Would appreciate your advise.

Regards,
Krish


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Hi Seniors/Friends,
> 
> Would appreciate your advise.
> 
> ...


Hi Krish
Since you have diploma in Electronics and the degree in Instrumentation, I suppose you would have enough subjects related to computers. RPL is maily required if the degree is not related to IT. 
I did my engineering in Electrical and Electronics and it was assessed as "comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing".
I think you can go ahead with ACS assessment and if needed they will ask you to take the ROL route.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Rajgowda said:


> Now what do I do? ACS says not assessed as closely related to the nominated ANZSCO code, (I'm not sure which ANZSCO code they are referring to?)


They are referring to the ANZSCO code that you applied for.


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> They are referring to the ANZSCO code that you applied for.


I just produced my work experience documents and no where did I mention about any ANZSCO code. 
What would you suggest? 
As the recommendation from ACS is also something I wanted (2613XX) and it is in occupation ceiling as well. 
ACS also states :
We will place your skills assessment on hold for an extra 30 days. If no contact has been received from you by the ACS within this period, we will proceed to finalise your application according to the existing ANZSCO code. 
So will they conclude it as ANZSCO code 2613XX?


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

gd2015 said:


> Hi Krish
> Since you have diploma in Electronics and the degree in Instrumentation, I suppose you would have enough subjects related to computers. RPL is maily required if the degree is not related to IT.
> I did my engineering in Electrical and Electronics and it was assessed as "comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing".
> I think you can go ahead with ACS assessment and if needed they will ask you to take the ROL route.


hi JD,

Thanks for your reply. I will go ahead and apply, will feedback the outcome.

On a different note, I have been working in the same company from start. While I have the payslip for the lastone year the same is not available before this period.

Should I submit the payslip for each year or considering I have not switched jobs I can submit the offer letter and then the current available pay slips.

Regards,
krish


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Rajgowda said:


> I just produced my work experience documents and no where did I mention about any ANZSCO code.
> What would you suggest?
> As the recommendation from ACS is also something I wanted (2613XX) and it is in occupation ceiling as well.
> ACS also states :
> ...


Can't be. ANZSCO by far is the most important thing and is a mandatory field in the forms that you fill up. Did you do this yourself or with help of an agent?

No, they will not conclude it using 2613, but using the ANZSCO that you provided them. To let them conclude using 2613, you will have to accept their offer, and pay for the additional charges.


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi friends,

Finally after a wait of nearly 25 days, I got my skill assessment today from ACS for 263111. I have just finished submitting my EOI. 

Good luck to all of you waiting for ACS skill assessment. I hope you all would be able to get the assessment very soon.

Cheers.


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> Can't be. ANZSCO by far is the most important thing and is a mandatory field in the forms that you fill up. Did you do this yourself or with help of an agent?
> 
> No, they will not conclude it using 2613, but using the ANZSCO that you provided them. To let them conclude using 2613, you will have to accept their offer, and pay for the additional charges.


Oh well after reading your post I want and registered for a new skill assessment and while I was trying to figure out where should I mention the ANZSCO code, Finally I found it was right in the first page where one should select 3.skills and after that just below the 4.RPL you get to choose your ANZSCO code, Which by the way I must have chosen the wrong code for myself.

So I had bear $200 more for this mistake!

Yes I did it on my own.

Thanks for enlightening me KeeDa ;-) ...


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

Ace is facing some technical difficulties now?


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

Gloria121 said:


> Ace is facing some technical difficulties now?


It's sorted out ...


----------



## Alhad (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi All,

Stage 1: 13 Aug 2015
Stage 2: 17 Aug 2015. Status: Allocated
Stage 4: 19 Aug 2015. Status: With Assessor
Stage 4: 20 Aug 2015. Status: In Progress
Stage 4: 21 Aug 2015. Status: With Assessor (again)

Cheers,
A


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi,

Are you able to access ACS status page. After putting up my credentials it is giving "404 page not found"error. Not sure why this is happening. Yesterday morning it was working but after that till now it is not working.




Alhad said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Stage 1: 13 Aug 2015
> Stage 2: 17 Aug 2015. Status: Allocated
> ...


----------



## Alhad (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi Sanjay,

Yes. I just checked again, it is working. I am using this link - acs.org.au/my-acs/skills-assessment
But your signature shows your ACS is complete?

A


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi,

Yes, my ACS has expired this month and lodge the application again. 

Thanks for providing the link. Although, I am able to login into the website but not showing any status under 'my application status' page. I can see only my name, type of application and submission date.





Alhad said:


> Hi Sanjay,
> 
> Yes. I just checked again, it is working. I am using this link - acs.org.au/my-acs/skills-assessment
> But your signature shows your ACS is complete?
> ...


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

Sorry, will update my signature.




sanjay776 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, my ACS has expired this month and lodge the application again.
> 
> Thanks for providing the link. Although, I am able to login into the website but not showing any status under 'my application status' page. I can see only my name, type of application and submission date.


----------



## Alhad (Aug 4, 2015)

I see. Yes, that's okay really. It had shown the same status to me for a day when I had applied. I doubt it will change over the weekend now. By Monday EOD, it should show you 'Allocated'
The website does behave funny at times, don't worry about it.

Cheers,
A


----------



## joshir (Aug 4, 2015)

Dear Sanjay & Alhad,

Just to let you know, I applied for my ACS on the 18th of August via an agent here in Singapore.

On the next day, the status changed straight to Stage-4 with assessor.

However, later that day onwards until now, my status has the same "404-Page Not Found" error.

I wrote directly to the ACS Case Officer last Friday, and he confirmed to me that the application was still with the assessor.

Planning to write to him again later today if the status does not change.

Meanwhile, my agent checked the status of rest of his clients and they also have the same "404-Page not found error".

Looks like the ACS online application tracking system is having some problems.

Best wishes,
Rajdeep.


----------



## Alhad (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi Rajdeep,

Thanks for your update. Yes, as I had mentioned earlier, ACS website does behave funny at times. But do check through this link as well which I had shared earlier - 
acs.org.au/my-acs/skills-assessment

Mine showed 'With Assessor' then 'In Progress' again back to 'With Assessor' and today again it is showing 'In Progress'.
Let's keep updating here. However, ACS timelines do vary greatly as far as I have seen. So let's just wait I guess!

Cheers,
A


----------



## sureshv5 (Jul 23, 2015)

ACS replied within a week time with +ve report. 

I received reply on 21st Aug 2015.

Regards


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

*ACS Status Page*

Hi Rajdeep and Alhad,

Thanks for your feedback. It is now confirmed that status page is not working for everyone. Hope this online tracking get start working soon...

Regds,
SG




joshir said:


> Dear Sanjay & Alhad,
> 
> Just to let you know, I applied for my ACS on the 18th of August via an agent here in Singapore.
> 
> ...


----------



## joshir (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks Sanjay, Alhad & All,

I just wrote to the ACS Case Officer and waiting for his response (not expecting any response until tomorrow though).

Will keep you guys posted on how it goes.

I just don't wish to lose out on the upcoming invitation round on the 7th of September - I'm pretty sure most of us here are gunning for it as well 

All the best guys 

Best wishes,
Rajdeep.


----------



## joshir (Aug 4, 2015)

Alhad said:


> Hi Rajdeep,
> 
> Thanks for your update. Yes, as I had mentioned earlier, ACS website does behave funny at times. But do check through this link as well which I had shared earlier -
> acs.org.au/my-acs/skills-assessment
> ...


Hi Alhad,

Yes, I did try the URL you posted, but I get the same error message.

Fingers crossed 

Thanks again for the help !

Regards,
Rajdeep.


----------



## joshir (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi All,

Just got my ACS positive assessment result today..

Just a quick note to anybody interested.

I've completed my BSc in Computer Science from University of Pune, India and ACS have considered this degree comparable to AQF Bachelors Degree with major in computing.

Regards,
Rajdeep


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

I have mine submitted by migration agent on 20-July but until now still stage 2 only.
I have no clue is this due to ACS or my agent... but reading those posting here, seems that most of the assessment are done less than 4 weeks


----------



## Philipchua (May 22, 2015)

Hi guys I was too quick to reply, I also had my results out today for +ve


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

Philipchua said:


> Hi guys I was too quick to reply, I also had my results out today for +ve


congrats ! total how many days required ?


----------



## joshir (Aug 4, 2015)

tchinyi said:


> I have mine submitted by migration agent on 20-July but until now still stage 2 only.
> I have no clue is this due to ACS or my agent... but reading those posting here, seems that most of the assessment are done less than 4 weeks



Have you tried checking with the ACS case officer ?

You can write to them at [email protected]

Make sure you quote your application reference when you write to them.

All the best,
Rajdeep.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

joshir said:


> Have you tried checking with the ACS case officer ?
> 
> You can write to them at [email protected]
> 
> ...


the best part is, the migration agent did show me a screenshot that my case still stage 2
But as per ACS reply, no assessment submitted at all...

if no submission at all, then where the agent get the screenshot ?


----------



## joshir (Aug 4, 2015)

tchinyi said:


> the best part is, the migration agent did show me a screenshot that my case still stage 2
> But as per ACS reply, no assessment submitted at all...
> 
> if no submission at all, then where the agent get the screenshot ?


Okay heres my suggestion to you,

Get hold of your agent and ask him to show you a confirmation page of the ACS submission. He should have it. That's one.

Secondly, please ask your agent to share the username and password for your online tracking ACS system account with you. Most agents share this. Mine did. This way you can check the status by yourself rather than follow up with your agent.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Rajdeep.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

joshir said:


> Okay heres my suggestion to you,
> 
> Get hold of your agent and ask him to show you a confirmation page of the ACS submission. He should have it. That's one.
> 
> ...


I asked for the username and password but the answer was "the username and password would show information of other clients thus this is unrevealable"


----------



## Alhad (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes. Agree with Rajdeep. Get your username and password from your Agent. You have every right to have it and track it.

I got my result today. Positive.


----------



## Umas (Feb 10, 2015)

I really doubt whether agent can combine multiple application into a single username/password .... I mean, each application is applied in isolation and should have different login. 

So, 'would show information of other clients' may not be true.

thanks
Umas




tchinyi said:


> I asked for the username and password but the answer was "the username and password would show information of other clients thus this is unrevealable"


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Registered agents have their own account and they use this to file applications for all of their clients. Therefore, don't expect them to share the credentials.

You have entrusted the agent to work on your behalf. So, I suggest be patient and wait for him to communicate the results in due time.


----------



## joshir (Aug 4, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Registered agents have their own account and they use this to file applications for all of their clients. Therefore, don't expect them to share the credentials.
> 
> You have entrusted the agent to work on your behalf. So, I suggest be patient and wait for him to communicate the results in due time.


Hi KeeDa,

Well, when my agent applied on my behalf, he created a dedicated username and password for me. I assume the ACS online system allows the requestor to do this for tracking purposes. The username was my application reference number and then he chose a password for me.

I used these credentials to track my application daily. So I'm unsure why can't it be done in case of others.

Regards,
Rajdeep.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

joshir said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> Well, when my agent applied on my behalf, he created a dedicated username and password for me. I assume the ACS online system allows the requestor to do this for tracking purposes. The username was my application reference number and then he chose a password for me.
> 
> ...


Your agent might have chosen to do it this way. There is a certain code of conduct agents are required to follow. Maybe this criteria of creating new accounts on behalf of the clients might not be a factor and they might be at their freewill to choose how to operate. All I can say is that these assessing bodies as well as the DIBP visa systems have provisions for agents to lodge multiple applications using their agent ID on behalf of their clients.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Your agent might have chosen to do it this way. There is a certain code of conduct agents are required to follow. Maybe this criteria of creating new accounts on behalf of the clients might not be a factor and they might be at their freewill to choose how to operate. All I can say is that these assessing bodies as well as the DIBP visa systems have provisions for agents to lodge multiple applications using their agent ID on behalf of their clients.


Yes but I think it might be easier for the agent to create a separate login credentials for their clients so the clients could login and check their own status without disturbing the agents.
it's quite annoying if we send email to the agent on weekly basis to check our status... isn't it ?


----------



## Alhad (Aug 4, 2015)

Oh, thanks Keeda. Didn't know that Agents can actually use one Agent ID for multiple applications.


----------



## RyanNguyen (May 5, 2015)

tchinyi said:


> the best part is, the migration agent did show me a screenshot that my case still stage 2
> But as per ACS reply, no assessment submitted at all...
> 
> if no submission at all, then where the agent get the screenshot ?


I believe when you asked CO, you told them your ID Referrence right? If so, let trust CO rather than your agent.

Come to their office with your response email from CO. Put it on the table and ask them to show your application's status on the screen. You are entitled to do. Go ahead bro.


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

Dear Fellows

Have you noticed about experience deducted to considering skilled worker having ICT major written in ACS guidelines is 2 years, but in their shared example work experience from JAN-2008 to Dec-2009 considered as suitability criteria. And work experience after Jan-2010 considered as skilled employment which means work starting from Feb-01-2010, resulting in deduction of 2 Years and 1 Month. Do you think I am correct?


----------



## spatel (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi guys...

Just need help for PTE ... I found a note at the bottom of PTE result "NOTE TO INSTITUTIONS: THIS SCORE REPORT IS NOT VALID UNLESS AUTHENTICATED ON PTE ACADEMIC SCORE"
REPORT WEBSITE : WWW.PEARSONVUE/PTESCORES. 

when I try to login with same ID and pass, it says incorrect id and pass. 

seeking advice on it. 

TIA


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

RyanNguyen said:


> I believe when you asked CO, you told them your ID Referrence right? If so, let trust CO rather than your agent.
> 
> Come to their office with your response email from CO. Put it on the table and ask them to show your application's status on the screen. You are entitled to do. Go ahead bro.


when i asked ACS, i gave them my full name and date of birth only.
I don't have any ID reference...


----------



## Victor_Aus (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi All
Please share your ACS Processing Timelines

regards
Victor


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

*ACS Result*

Hi Rajdeep and Alhad,

Congrats to both of you on getting +ve assessment.

Eventually, i too received my result today with +ve note. 

Guys, thanks for your support. Now aiming for 7th Sept. Good luck..

Regds.
Sanjay from Pune




joshir said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got my ACS positive assessment result today..
> 
> ...


----------



## RyanNguyen (May 5, 2015)

tchinyi said:


> when i asked ACS, i gave them my full name and date of birth only.
> I don't have any ID reference...


Try to ask your agent. I think every case, even though your own submitted, or via agent, need to have a separated reference id. Because later on when receiving output, CO will mention to your reference id. Let ask them for sure


----------



## Alhad (Aug 4, 2015)

Congratulations, Sanjay. Have you given IELTS or any other English language exam?


----------



## joshir (Aug 4, 2015)

sanjay776 said:


> Hi Rajdeep and Alhad,
> 
> Congrats to both of you on getting +ve assessment.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sanjay,

Congratulations to you too 

Regards,
Rajdeep.


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi,

I almost prepared all the documents for ACS and planning to login next week, here my question is: My sister is PR holder and will i gain any points if i submit my sister's documents and she is not working. 

Thanks and regards,
Pradeep


----------



## Alhad (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi Pradeep,

ACS is to do with assessment of the primary applicant's qualifications only. I really don't think you sister's documentation will help. Infact, they may get confused as to why the names on the documents is of your sister and not you, the applicant. It may fall into 'incorrect/incomplete documentation bucket'. 
During the EOI however, you may use the family class visa (459 or something I don't exactly remember) and then perhaps your sister's details may help.

This is my opinion. If at all there is a special clause which allows to do what you suggest, then I am not aware of it.
Experts, please advise Pradeep as incorrect ACS documentation may lead to a loss of money, effort and the headache of re-work.

Cheers,
A


----------



## Rsandhu (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi Friends 

I am planing for the acs assessment under RPL program.I have three work episodes and the total experience is 7.5 years.My entire experience is totally into computer networks,wireless,security and servers.My nominated anzsco code would be 263111 computer networks and systems engineer.My current and previous roles and responsibilities are undermentioned. 

Current Episode :

•	Designing ,Planning and Installation of devices like Routers, Switches, Servers ,computers, printers and wireless access points
•	Responsible for designing and implementation of group policies and active directory
•	Test ,learn and evaluate various hardware and software according to the organizational needs
•	Responsible for development and training of 30 technicians in IT services team.
•	Assist Network engineers and technicians to resolve Day to day issues related to Network, Hardware, End User Devices, Servers, operating systems, LAN/WAN and wireless access points. 
•	Responsible for installation and troubleshooting of IP surveillance cameras. 
•	Ensure execution of periodic data backup of important files and documents.
• Responsible for installation roll-out of operating systems, software and patches on servers and client desktops.
•	Analyze Network and internet traffic to smooth run the web applications.
•	Responsible for testing and maintaining Network Performance and uptime.
•	Responsible for conducting online/offline placement tests of students in the campus.
•	Responsible for generating IT requirements of the organization.
•	Develop and maintain policy and procedure for IT services dept.
•	Suggests new technologies and methods to improve the IT services with possible solution.

Previous Episode : 
•	Responsible for Designing, Planning, Configuration and Implementation and of Campus wide Local Area Network on Nortel switches such as 8600.4500 and 2500 series.
•	Responsible for Designing, Implementation and maintenance of Data Center.
•	Design Planning and Implementation of Campus Backbone on Optical Fiber and UTP cat-6.
•	Configure, install and implementation of Server Farm Area including ERP, database, CCTV, DHCP, DNS, Bio-metric servers.
•	Responsible for the readiness and overall network operations in the University.
•	Deployment of Network Security and web policy on Juniper SRX-650.
•	Responsible for repair and recovery of hardware devices such as Servers, Computers, Network printers, switcahes, Link load balancer and Global server load balancer.
•	Responsible for monitoring network and real time internet bandwidth.
•	Responsible for performing daily backups.
•	Deployment of CCTV and Biometric machines.
•	Responsible for create, change and delete user accounts as per IT policy 
•	Maintain documents, manuals, username and passwords as per the policy.


Just wanted to know that what would be the outcome.Kindly give me your valuable suggestions and inputs.


----------



## spatel (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi guys 

any one has got their PTE score?
there is note down to score card that you need to authenticate it.

I am trying to authenticate but it says incorrect userid and pass even if it is the same which i can log in Pearson site. 

your advice would be appreciated.

TIA


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank You Alhad...Yes, i had given PTE exam last month. Lodge the EOI yesterday, now waiting for 7th Sept. 2015.






Alhad said:


> Congratulations, Sanjay. Have you given IELTS or any other English language exam?


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi Folks,

My ACS current status as follows

ACS applied - 27/08/2015
Stage 3 - Additional document requested. Submitted my payslip with attestation - 28/08/2015
Stage 4 - 31/08/2015

Anyone with similar timelines?

Regards,
Krish


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

*Acs*



krish4aus said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> My ACS current status as follows
> 
> ...


Hi Friends,

Anyone with similar timelines?


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Anyone with similar timelines?


hi Friends,

My ACS status is still in Stage 4a. While some people have got the results in few days others have taken months.

Not sure where I will fall under. Can you advise how long does it usually take to move from 4a to 4b. May be if someone had their assessment last month, it will help to benchmark.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> hi Friends,
> 
> My ACS status is still in Stage 4a. While some people have got the results in few days others have taken months.
> 
> Not sure where I will fall under. Can you advise how long does it usually take to move from 4a to 4b. May be if someone had their assessment last month, it will help to benchmark.


mate, 

I have submitted mine on Jul 20th and it's still stage 2.
fast or slow depends on your education background and university acceptance by the Australian government, also depends on how many companies you worked with.

If someone graduate from Curtin University and worked in 1 company for the past 15 years, I believe this is the fastest assessment


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

tchinyi said:


> mate,
> 
> I have submitted mine on Jul 20th and it's still stage 2.
> fast or slow depends on your education background and university acceptance by the Australian government, also depends on how many companies you worked with.
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for your reply. Atleast from company perspective there is favour as I was with the same company from start.

Fingers crossed. 

However your wait seems to be a long one, was there any request for additional documents,etc. Wish you get your's at the earliest.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Atleast from company perspective there is favour as I was with the same company from start.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate

Nope, ACS did not request for any additional documents.
The only thing is my agent first applied as RPL because my highest qualification was MBA.
We then hear from the assessor that I should proceed with normal assessment and not RPL thus ACS charged $500 to my credit card instead of $550 for RPL

maybe mine was delayed due to RPL and the changes from RPL to normal assessment


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

tchinyi said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Nope, ACS did not request for any additional documents.
> The only thing is my agent first applied as RPL because my highest qualification was MBA.
> ...


Well, I have heard this from few that the agent makes life difficult. 

Keep us posted on the progress, I will for my case.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> My ACS current status as follows
> 
> ...


Hi Folks,

My ACS status moved to Stage 4B In progress today


My ACS current status as follows

ACS applied - 27/08/2015
Stage 3 - Additional document requested. Submitted my payslip with attestation - 28/08/2015
Stage 4a - 31/08/2015 (With Assesor)
Stage 4B - 04/09/2015(in Progress)


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Well, I have heard this from few that the agent makes life difficult.
> 
> Keep us posted on the progress, I will for my case.


maybe agent trying to gain max score for us
If I go for normal assessment, my score might be lower


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

*ACS Positive*



krish4aus said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> My ACS status moved to Stage 4B In progress today
> 
> ...


Hi Friends,

I have received my ACS result few minutes back and it is positive.

My case was a tricky one and I want to say a big thank you to the forum.

I decided not to go with the agent(who promised I mightn't be assessed +ve)

Special thanks to sayed_332,keeda,gd2015 and nicemathan.

Updating the timelines below for reference

ACS applied - 27/08/2015
Stage 3 - Additional document requested. Submitted my payslip with attestation - 28/08/2015
Stage 4a - 31/08/2015 (With Assesor)
Stage 4B - 04/09/2015(in Progress)
Stage 5- 04/09/2015 (Case Finalized)


----------



## Victor_Aus (Aug 11, 2015)

Applied on 24/08/15
Stage 2 25/08/2015
Stage 4 26/08/2015
Stage 4.a 27/08/2015
Stage 3 31/08/2015 -- Additional documents
Stave 5 01/09/2015 -- +ve result


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

Victor_Aus said:


> Applied on 24/08/15
> Stage 2 25/08/2015
> Stage 4 26/08/2015
> Stage 4.a 27/08/2015
> ...


congrats... this is awesome


----------



## chow123 (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi Victor
Congratulations for the positive result!
May I know whether IELTS Academic or PTE Academic is a must for ACS assessment on Software Engineer skill? I asked on behalf of my nephew whom planning to submit ACS assessment next month.

As for software engineer skill migration purpose, does he have to sit for IELTS Academic or General training to get the correct band and points?

Thank you in advance


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

chow123 said:


> Hi Victor
> Congratulations for the positive result!
> May I know whether IELTS Academic or PTE Academic is a must for ACS assessment on Software Engineer skill? I asked on behalf of my nephew whom planning to submit ACS assessment next month.
> 
> ...


English skills are not required for ACS skill assessment, it will be required while submitting EOI. And suggested to apply for ACS don't wait for IELTS / PTE result. And submit EOI after the IELTS / PTE result.


----------



## chow123 (Aug 26, 2015)

Dear Myasirma
Thank you for the reply. Cheers!


----------



## that_indian_guy (Sep 1, 2015)

Victor_Aus said:


> Applied on 24/08/15
> Stage 2 25/08/2015
> Stage 4 26/08/2015
> Stage 4.a 27/08/2015
> ...


congrats.. what additional docs did they asked for?


----------



## Shashi_1978 (Sep 7, 2015)

I have Applied for the ACS RPL review ANZSCO Code: 261312

Applied 28/08/2015
Stage 1 31/08/2015
Stage 2 02/09/2015
Stage 4 03/09/2015 - With assessor

Yet to get the response on 07/09/2015.


----------



## Shashi_1978 (Sep 7, 2015)

*RPL assessment*

Anybody applyed with RPL for ACS assessment during last week of august, please share your timelines. My Application status is at stage 4 (with assessor) from last week.


----------



## ashutoshsp (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi - I am new to this forum and I would like to say this is an excellent forum. Looking forward to get help and give help.

I have applied for ACS with RPL. Below is the current status. I have a couple of questions, if someone can help answer, it would be great.

1) My application is in Stage 4a, can I assume that no additional documents are required?
2) Is there by any chance any one has heard of ACS rejection due to RPL not good?
3) How do I add signature to my profile?

Thanks in advance.

Skilled - Subclass - 190 | ICT Software Tester - 261314

21/07/2015 - PTE A (O: 83, L: 79, R: 87, W: 80, S: 90)
04/09/2015 - ACS Submitted
08/09/2015 - ACS Stage 4a


----------



## Alhad (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi Ashutosh,

Don't know about RPL since I did not have to go through it. However, there are some cases where ACS may ask for documents even when in Stage 4.
With regards to Signature, please go to the green bar at the top > Quick Links > Edit Signature.

Cheers,
A


----------



## ashutoshsp (Sep 8, 2015)

Alhad said:


> Hi Ashutosh,
> 
> Don't know about RPL since I did not have to go through it. However, there are some cases where ACS may ask for documents even when in Stage 4.
> With regards to Signature, please go to the green bar at the top > Quick Links > Edit Signature.
> ...


Many thanks Alhad. Have you already moved to AUS?

Tried editing the signature, but I get the error "Sorry, you are not permitted to have a signature"


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

ashutoshsp said:


> Hi - I am new to this forum and I would like to say this is an excellent forum. Looking forward to get help and give help.
> 
> I have applied for ACS with RPL. Below is the current status. I have a couple of questions, if someone can help answer, it would be great.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate,

Comments updated against your query. Hope this helps!!


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

hello all,

Mine assessment turned from normal assessment to RPL as per requested by the officer in charge.
so now stuck at Stage 3.
As per information from agent, it's not pending for documents but pending for payment of $200 to change from normal to RPL. all RPL documentation are ready since day 1

is there anyone that dropped into Stage 3 ? can advise the timeline to reach Stage 5?


----------



## ashutoshsp (Sep 8, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Comments updated against your query. Hope this helps!!


Thanks Krish, feeling better now. Nope, all information is correct; I guess its just curiousness.

BTW my ACS status is now in 4b (In Progress)

Thanks,
Ashutosh

*Skilled - Subclass - 190 | ICT Software Tester - 261314*

21/07/2015 - PTE A (O: 83, L: 79, R: 87, W: 80, S: 90)
04/09/2015 - ACS Submitted
08/09/2015 - ACS Stage 4a 
09/09/2015 - ACS Stage 4b


----------



## Alhad (Aug 4, 2015)

No Ashutosh, in process currently. Only ACS is complete so far. IELTS is on 26 Sep. And the result won't be out until after 8th Oct. So I'll be missing October Invite round. So looks like by mid next year I'll be flying.

A


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

Alhad said:


> No Ashutosh, in process currently. Only ACS is complete so far. IELTS is on 26 Sep. And the result won't be out until after 8th Oct. So I'll be missing October Invite round. So looks like by mid next year I'll be flying.
> 
> A


My friend,

are there any round of invitation in November and December ? Or October is the last round for 2015 ?


----------



## Alhad (Aug 4, 2015)

Well, rounds happen first Monday of every month. I guess November, December rounds do get delayed due to vacations.

A


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

ashutoshsp said:


> Thanks Krish, feeling better now. Nope, all information is correct; I guess its just curiousness.
> 
> BTW my ACS status is now in 4b (In Progress)
> 
> ...


Hi Ashutosh,

No worries, you will get result shortly.
Good luck.


----------



## Shashi_1978 (Sep 7, 2015)

I got response positive response for my application. ACS applied 28-aug, ACS response 10-sep


----------



## rj45 (Sep 2, 2015)

Seniors/ experienced members can you please help with ACS experience calculation:

Considering:
- ACS will deduct 4 yrs (not relevant Degree) 
- in addition to x yrs, ACS also deducts last month, due to its month/year rule
- time duration for initial/last month with employer (example joined 30 may, left 15 Jun - partial months)
- any other rule you may be aware of

Employer xxx : 30-May-2005 to 15-Jun-2014

Gap (unpaid) for education

Employer yyy: 30-Jul-2015 to 12 -Sep-2015 (till date)

Thanks


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

I received my ACS results +ve today morning.

08/09/15 - ACS Submitted
14/09/15 - ACS Result +ve


----------



## kamirajput (Sep 14, 2015)

Alhad said:


> No Ashutosh, in process currently. Only ACS is complete so far. IELTS is on 26 Sep. And the result won't be out until after 8th Oct. So I'll be missing October Invite round. So looks like by mid next year I'll be flying.
> 
> A


Hi, I am new user of this forum. Would you please tell me when NSW nomiates the candidates from EOI. Do they select the candidate on a particular date or days or just random days?

Thanks


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

*ACS with RPL*



Shashi_1978 said:


> I got response positive response for my application. ACS applied 28-aug, ACS response 10-sep


I have applied ACS with RPL on 15-09-2015. Today it is in Stage 4 with accessor. 

How many year did they deduct out of total experience?


----------



## Galaxy1 (Aug 20, 2015)

Dear All,

I am planning to apply ACS for my spouse by myself without the help of immigration agents.
Please let me know the procedure and Is it easy to process our self ???

My ACS is processed with the help of Immigration agents, Now I want to do my own for my spouse ACS. ( to save 25k/- + Tax ) 

Thanks in-advance for your help.

Thanks & Regards,
Galaxy1


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

Galaxy1 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am planning to apply ACS for my spouse by myself without the help of immigration agents.
> Please let me know the procedure and Is it easy to process our self ???
> ...



Just follow the steps and read the guidelines of ACS carefully. Only one suggestion to make the experience letters with the detail responsibilities, job type full / part time and clearly written job start and end date.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> I have applied ACS with RPL on 15-09-2015. Today it is in Stage 4 with accessor.
> 
> How many year did they deduct out of total experience?


some says they might deduct max 6 years


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi,

I applied for ACS on 16-Sep-2015. Now its in stage 4.
Eagerly waiting for it to move to stage5.
I already completed my PTE A and got overall 74%.
So next step is EOI for me.


----------



## Aaronmaverik (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi... did you get any response from ACS?


----------



## Aaronmaverik (Sep 15, 2015)

Aaronmaverik said:


> Hi... did you get any response from ACS?


Hi, i have applied ACS on 4th sep. still waiting for result. anyone in the same situation


----------



## mp71240 (Jun 13, 2015)

My friend has submitted his ACS application on 21th September and today on 22nd September ,the status is in 4th stage.Expecting result by tomorrow.


----------



## riteshbv (Jun 28, 2015)

Did your money debited from card.

I have applied on 14th Sept. but still there is no response nor acknowledgement from authority.
Anyone in same situation.


----------



## riteshbv (Jun 28, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> I have applied ACS with RPL on 15-09-2015. Today it is in Stage 4 with accessor.
> 
> How many year did they deduct out of total experience?


Did they debit money from your account.
At which stage do they debit the amonut ?.


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

tchinyi said:


> some says they might deduct max 6 years


Thanks .


----------



## ashutoshsp (Sep 8, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> ashutoshsp said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Krish, feeling better now. Nope, all information is correct; I guess its just curiousness.
> ...


Thanks Krish. Got my result on 10th september. Updated timelines below. 

Applied on 4th Sept. +ve result on 10 th Sept.


----------



## ashutoshsp (Sep 8, 2015)

Aaronmaverik said:


> Aaronmaverik said:
> 
> 
> > Hi... did you get any response from ACS?
> ...


At what stage can u see the application?? I had applied on 4th sept an got result on 10 th sept.


----------



## ashutoshsp (Sep 8, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> Shashi_1978 said:
> 
> 
> > I got response positive response for my application. ACS applied 28-aug, ACS response 10-sep
> ...


For me they deducated 6 yrs exp. Im mech engineer with exp in IT. Mine was RPL too.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

ashutoshsp said:


> Thanks Krish. Got my result on 10th september. Updated timelines below.
> 
> Applied on 4th Sept. +ve result on 10 th Sept.


Excellent news mate!! Best wishes for your EOI and invite.


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

*Recieved ACS*



ashutoshsp said:


> For me they deducated 6 yrs exp. Im mech engineer with exp in IT. Mine was RPL too.


My timelines
Submitted : 16/09/2015
Stage 2:- 17/09/2015
Stage 4 - 18/09/2015
Result:- 23/09/2015

Deducted 6 years for RPL.


----------



## jadu87 (Aug 23, 2015)

I've submitted on 16th too, in stage 4 now. Waiting for the acs email to apply EOI.


----------



## Umas (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi,

I need one help. One of my friend is planning to apply for ACS and he is unable to get employee reference letter from HR. So, he decided to go for a AFFIDAVITS. 

Here he is facing a problem. He identified a ex-colleague who is ready to give him the affidavit. However, that ex-colleague did not work with my friend for the entire period. Basically, ex-colleague quit the company but was was re-hired again to the same team.

Say, my friend worked from 2010 to 2014 in company X

But, his ex-colleague quit company X in 2012 and rehired again in 2013 to same team under same reporting manager.

If the affidavit is done from that ex-colleague whether that will be valid? Can any seniors comment on this?

thanks,
Umas


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

*Acs*



Umas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need one help. One of my friend is planning to apply for ACS and he is unable to get employee reference letter from HR. So, he decided to go for a AFFIDAVITS.
> 
> ...


From my limited knowledge, i don;t think it matters. in reference number you can clearly call out that refree worked from this date to this date.


----------



## Umas (Feb 10, 2015)

Sorry .. I did not get you. Are you saying this type of affidavit is OK... 
and 

You mentioned "in reference number" ?? Which reference # you are pointing here? 

thanks,
Umas



sandipgp said:


> From my limited knowledge, i don;t think it matters. in reference number you can clearly call out that refree worked from this date to this date.


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

*Acs*



Umas said:


> Sorry .. I did not get you. Are you saying this type of affidavit is OK...
> and
> 
> You mentioned "in reference number" ?? Which reference # you are pointing here?
> ...


My Mistake... I meant Reference Letter..

I think it should not matter if the referee need not have complete overlap with your tenure. Reference letter should call out his tenure in detail.


----------



## Umas (Feb 10, 2015)

thanks. my observation in their guidelines .. is that .. there is no exclusive mention that 
referee should call out his tenure also ... 

However, safe to call out ..




sandipgp said:


> My Mistake... I meant Reference Letter..
> 
> I think it should not matter if the referee need not have complete overlap with your tenure. Reference letter should call out his tenure in detail.


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

Umas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need one help. One of my friend is planning to apply for ACS and he is unable to get employee reference letter from HR. So, he decided to go for a AFFIDAVITS.
> 
> ...


To my knowledge the EX colleague should have also worked the same tenure or could be more than that.


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

not yet.. its still in stage 4..


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> Deducted 6 years for RPL.


What is RPL?


----------



## Umas (Feb 10, 2015)

1400ashi said:


> To my knowledge the EX colleague should have also worked the same tenure or could be more than that.


Hi 

I got some contradicting answers.. Unfortunately, my friend is not finding any one who can overlap his tenure .. Because he worked for long years in that company ...

Does any one faced this issue earlier....

KeDaa ... You are an expert in all these ..  Have you seen such instance earlier....

Thanks,
Umas


----------



## raman.try1983 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi All,
I got my ACS +ve yesterday. My timelines are as follows.

ACS Applied : 21/09/2015
Stage 1: 21/09/2015
Stage 4a: 22/09/2015
Stage 4b: 24/09/2015

Assessment +ve 24/09/2015

I tried to submit the application over the last weekend, but was unsuccessful. Submitted in the early hours on Monday morning and everything went on smooth.

Looking forward for PTE - A.

regards,
Ram


----------



## raman.try1983 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi,
I got the following error while trying to add the signature.
"Sorry, you are not permitted to have a signature."

regards,
Ram


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I got my ACS case assessed today. 
ACS filed: 16/09/2015
ACS Stage 4: 20/09/2015
ACS Skill Code received: 25/09/2015
ANZ: 261313

I have completed PTE with 74%, and have 65 points now. I am eligible for both 189 and 190. 
I have a question now..My husb who is into mech industry as a pgm manager, is worried abt getting his first break there and feels 189 is better, so we are independent to move between states. I wanted to know how easy or difficult it is to get short listed from the 189 pool with 65 points??
Also wanted to know his job prospects, which state is better etc?
Any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Alhad (Aug 4, 2015)

Happie,

189 with 65 points is good. You can expect an invite within a couple of rounds post EOI submission.
With regards to jobs, not sure about mech industry.

Cheers,
A


----------



## vicegerent (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi All,

By the grace of God almighty, I have already got 60 points through age, education and English language.

I need to get assessment done by ACS. I have 7 years experience in the ICT Business Analyst role, out of which 3 years is local experience in Australia. However, I do not have an IT degree, as I have done 3 years bachelors degree in International Trade and commerce. Although, I have a 1.5 year diploma in Computers from NIIT, but I am not sure if ACS will recognise it. 

So can you guys please guide/advice how would my assessment work out with ACS? As I do not have a degree related to IT or computer science, so in worse case scenario ACS might deducts 8 years experience. However, in my case I am only able to show 7 years of experience in ICT Business Analyst role.

I understand that I might have to take the RPL route for assessment but even though I don't require any points on experience, I am just wondering, what will happen in my assessment with ACS? How would ACS assess my education since they might want to deduct 8 years and I only have 7 yrs relevant experience in ICT role?

I would appreciate your feedback please.

Thanks,
vicegerent


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Hello Guys, 

My ACS (261313) timelines are as follows:

Stage 1 : 24-Sep-2015
Stage 2 ~ 4a : 25-Sep-2015
Stage 4b ~ 5 : 30-Sep-2015

Received + assessment. It took only 4 business days.


----------



## Alhad (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi vicegerent,

I think ACS only minus 6 years exp at max. It may be worth going through their website - there is a PDF which explains how they calculate experience.

Cheers,
A


----------



## rj45 (Sep 2, 2015)

seniors/experienced members please help.
How you defined 'working relationship' in stat declaration.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

Alhad said:


> Hi vicegerent,
> 
> I think ACS only minus 6 years exp at max. It may be worth going through their website - there is a PDF which explains how they calculate experience.
> 
> ...


mate,
I was deducted 8 years by ACS, mine was RPL because I am holding Diploma in Computing from local college and MBA from Murdoch University.
ACS doesn't recognize the Diploma in Computing and the MBA is not relevant so they deducted 8 years experience.

Now i have to go for Vetassess


----------



## vism (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have a query and hope I would get some clarity.

I had applied for ACS skill assessment with following educational qualification and work experience.

Bachelor of Engineering (Computer Science): 1999 to 2003

Master of Technology (Computer Science): 2007 to 07/2008

Work Experience: 
The following employment after July 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Employer: XYZ Dates: 08/2004 - 08/2006 (2yrs 0mths)	position: <as a permanent employee>
Employer: ABC Dates: 07/2007 - 07/2008 (1yrs 0mths)	Position: Internship
Employer: ABC Dates: 07/2008 - 09/2015 (7yrs 2mths)	position: <as a permanent employee>

All the qualification and work experiences have been assessed as appropriate under ENZSCO code 261313. however only the experience after July 2008 is qualified i.e. I’ll get 7 years and 2 months of experience. Along with first 2 years of experience (at XYZ), though my internship (at ABC) has been considered appropriate, it has also been deducted. As per my view this is because I was studying post-graduation during this time. 
I’m planning to apply for Australian PR under subclass 189 but with this assessment I’m short of 5 points. So I’m planning to apply for fresh ACS assessment without showing my Master degree. With that I’m hoping that my Internship which I did in the second year of the master degree (at ABC company) would be covered under countable experience and with that I’ll get 8+ years of experience which would get my 60 points. 
Please advise me on these points:
•	Would I get the result which I’m hoping?
•	Can it create an issue as I’m applying with same personal details using which they can track my previous result which has different data compared to what I’m going to submit now?

Regards,
Vism


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

vism said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a query and hope I would get some clarity.
> 
> ...


mate,

I have 5 friends applying PR together with me, based on the outcome I am guessing that ACS will anyhow deduct here or there to ensure that you will get 10 points and not 15


----------



## vicegerent (Mar 27, 2011)

tchinyi said:


> mate,
> I was deducted 8 years by ACS, mine was RPL because I am holding Diploma in Computing from local college and MBA from Murdoch University.
> ACS doesn't recognize the Diploma in Computing and the MBA is not relevant so they deducted 8 years experience.
> 
> Now i have to go for Vetassess



So if you are going to go for VETASSESS, what ANZSCO code will you go for? With VETASSESS, I guess you cant go for ICT Business Analyst can you?

In my case I am not expecting nor I need any points from ACS. If someone does not have ICT Major or ICT Minor as per the criteria set by ACS, they might deduct 6 or maybe 8 years. However, since I have 7 years I am wondering how will they assess in my case? If they want to deduct 8 years and as I have 7 years experience only - then well they give a negative assessment? despite the fact that I currently have 3 years experience locally in Australia.


----------



## JK123 (Oct 5, 2015)

vism said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a query and hope I would get some clarity.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Normally its recommended that you reapply the ACS with reference to the old ACS( if any) . Even if you apply for a fresh one, they might find out that you have already done it and it will create a confusion. 
What about your english score !! You can have 60 points by getting the required score in PTE/IELTS. Or else try for state sponsorship.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

vicegerent said:


> So if you are going to go for VETASSESS, what ANZSCO code will you go for? With VETASSESS, I guess you cant go for ICT Business Analyst can you?
> 
> In my case I am not expecting nor I need any points from ACS. If someone does not have ICT Major or ICT Minor as per the criteria set by ACS, they might deduct 6 or maybe 8 years. However, since I have 7 years I am wondering how will they assess in my case? If they want to deduct 8 years and as I have 7 years experience only - then well they give a negative assessment? despite the fact that I currently have 3 years experience locally in Australia.


I am using the same anzcode as ACS application.
Vetassess assess my education background regardless what ANZCODE i am applying for.

in your case, I reckon you will get a unsuccessful outcome if ACS insist to deduct 8 years, ACS might give the reason "incompetant for the ANZCODE applied"


----------



## riteshbv (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi ,

I have applied ACS through an agent on 14th Sept. currently it is on 4th stage. 

Can anyone tell me how much time does it take from here.

Cheers,
Ritesh


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

riteshbv said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have applied ACS through an agent on 14th Sept. currently it is on 4th stage.
> 
> ...


usually not more than 2 weeks


----------



## akram (Oct 14, 2009)

*Points Calculation Help Needed....*

I have the following qualification and experience and want to know the exact point calculation by seniors and experts. thanks

*Qualification:*
MSc (Information Technology 2 years full time) (Completion date 09/2001) 
Post Graduate Diploma In IT.( One year full time)
CCNP (Valid date June 2011) *(Should I submit CCNP to ACS)*

*Experiences:*

Company A: Network administrator from 11/2001 to 01/2003 (1 year 2 months)
Company B: System Administrator from 02/2003 to 07/2007 ( 4 years 5 months)
Company C: Network Administrator from 08/2007 to 10/2010 (3 years 2 months)
Company D: Computer Network Analyst from 11/2010 to till-date (7/2015) (4 years 8 months)
(In above all are related to Network and system administration)

*Age:* 41 years
*Ielts:* 7 each

Now please guide me about my points as I want to apply ANZCO 2631XX 
How ACS calculate my experience and what is my *Skill Met Date and how many points award to me*


----------



## JK123 (Oct 5, 2015)

akram said:


> *Points Calculation Help Needed....*
> 
> I have the following qualification and experience and want to know the exact point calculation by seniors and experts. thanks
> 
> ...


Hi,

I think they might deduct first 2 years from the total experience as you have done Msc in IT which is closely related to your occupation. If they deduct 2 years , you can count your experience from 11/2003.


----------



## akram (Oct 14, 2009)

JK123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think they might deduct first 2 years from the total experience as you have done Msc in IT which is closely related to your occupation. If they deduct 2 years , you can count your experience from 11/2003.


Bundle of Thanks

it means my pints
experience = 15
Education = 15
Age=  15
Ielts= 10
Total= 55


----------



## dannyduke (Sep 19, 2015)

akram said:


> Bundle of Thanks
> 
> it means my pints
> experience = 15
> ...


That's the best case scenario, if they consider your Master's as equivalent to an Australian Bachelor's. You can add Partner point to get enough 60 points in your case. Good luck mate


----------



## akram (Oct 14, 2009)

dannyduke said:


> That's the best case scenario, if they consider your Master's as equivalent to an Australian Bachelor's. You can add Partner point to get enough 60 points in your case. Good luck mate


Thanks dear,

As I have earlier ACS assessment in Jan 2010 as suitable candidate for immigration under 2231-79( Netwrok Security Specialist) according to "PIM 2 Group A"
which was as that time equilant to Bachelor degree. So I think this time will be same. I was cofused due to my experience point and about CCNA to present which was valid till June 2011.

Now almost clear about experience point but one think should I present my CCNA to ACS? Is it support my qualification in any reference?

Thanks again


----------



## dannyduke (Sep 19, 2015)

akram said:


> Thanks dear,
> 
> As I have earlier ACS assessment in Jan 2010 as suitable candidate for immigration under 2231-79( Netwrok Security Specialist) according to "PIM 2 Group A"
> which was as that time equilant to Bachelor degree. So I think this time will be same. I was cofused due to my experience point and about CCNA to present which was valid till June 2011.
> ...


If you already have a previous assessment with ACS then you can link your previous one with your new one, so at least ACS knows that they have consider yours qualification as equivalent before. About the CCNA, it will not affect the outcome a lot, the most important thing is you have 3 years total of education, which is equivalent to a Bachelor's degree.


----------



## akram (Oct 14, 2009)

dannyduke said:


> If you already have a previous assessment with ACS then you can link your previous one with your new one, so at least ACS knows that they have consider yours qualification as equivalent before. About the CCNA, it will not affect the outcome a lot, the most important thing is you have 3 years total of education, which is equivalent to a Bachelor's degree.


Thanks mate for your suggestions!
Now I am feeling comfortable with my case


----------



## Umas (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi,

I have a query .. My partner had worked in a company from 12th Oct 2009 to till date. 

Now, if I produce a affidavit date say 13th Oct 2015 ... whether ACS will consider this as 6 yrs of work experience?

asking this ... because am not quite sure whether ACS will detect 4 OR 6 yrs of experience for BE Electrical and Electronics degree ... 

In case if they detect 6 yrs ...trying to be on the safer side.

thanks,
Umas


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi guys. This is my first post. I have got 12-Dec slot for IELTS. Couldn't find an earlier slot in my city. My details are as below:
Visa Type: 189
ANZSCO Code: 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
ACS timelines: 
Stage 1: 08-Oct-15 (1 am Aus time)
Stage 2: 08-Oct-15
Stage 4: 08-Oct-15

Hoping to receive +ve ACS by next week. Fingers crossed.


----------



## jadu87 (Aug 23, 2015)

Prasanna.. It would take a week maximum for ACS result..

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alhad (Aug 4, 2015)

prasannakp84 said:


> Hi guys. This is my first post. I have got 12-Dec slot for IELTS. Couldn't find an earlier slot in my city. My details are as below:
> Visa Type: 189
> ANZSCO Code: 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> ACS timelines:
> ...


Prasanna,

Just a thought, IELTS dates are tough to get as we know. Have you also considered PTE-A? Per what I've heard/read so far, PTE-A dates are easier to get, results are out within 5 days and the exam is somewhat easier than IELTS. IELTS cancellation before 5 weeks gives you a refund. I don't want to confuse you or divert your plan, however you may consider PTE-A option too if you don't want to wait that long. Since your ACS result will be out soon, you will only be waiting on IELTS until you get the result by 25 Dec! Similar had happened with me, but I was too late into deciding and IELTS cancellation then wouldn't have given me any refund so I stuck to it.

Cheers,
A


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Alhad said:


> Prasanna,
> 
> Just a thought, IELTS dates are tough to get as we know. Have you also considered PTE-A? Per what I've heard/read so far, PTE-A dates are easier to get, results are out within 5 days and the exam is somewhat easier than IELTS. IELTS cancellation before 5 weeks gives you a refund. I don't want to confuse you or divert your plan, however you may consider PTE-A option too if you don't want to wait that long. Since your ACS result will be out soon, you will only be waiting on IELTS until you get the result by 25 Dec! Similar had happened with me, but I was too late into deciding and IELTS cancellation then wouldn't have given me any refund so I stuck to it.
> 
> ...


I support PTE, quick turnaround time.


----------



## JK123 (Oct 5, 2015)

Umas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query .. My partner had worked in a company from 12th Oct 2009 to till date.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have done E&TC and they deducted 4 years. If you have courses like C,C++,DBMS and few other ICT subjects ,they will deduct 4 years.


check the below link for the subject details(ignore if you have already seen this).

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

prasannakp84 said:


> Hi guys. This is my first post. I have got 12-Dec slot for IELTS. Couldn't find an earlier slot in my city. My details are as below:
> Visa Type: 189
> ANZSCO Code: 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> ACS timelines:
> ...


Stage 5: 12-Oct (+ve assessment letter received)
It just took 3 working days. Really good job from ACS


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> I support PTE, quick turnaround time.


Hi @Alhad / @krish4aus
Thanks for your suggestions. Seems like PTE is the best bet among all English exams. I will go with PTE-A !!


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> I support PTE, quick turnaround time.


Hi @Alhad / @krish4aus
Thanks for your suggestions. Seems like PTE is the best bet among all English exams. I will go with PTE-A !!


----------



## vicegerent (Mar 27, 2011)

*ACS assessment with RPL*

Hi All,

I have 60 points from Age, Education and English skills. If I go for state nomination I will have 65 points. So, in principle I do not need any extra points on experience from ACS assessment. However, I need to get the assessment done to be able to submit EOI.

I have a non-ICT degree. Bachelors Degree in Commerce from India and MBA in International Business from Germany.

I have been looking into ACS assessment and found this information. ACS say that as long as your qualification is considered equivalent to AQF Diploma *and* your work experience is closely related to your ANZSCO code, then you would need 6 years of experience with RPL.

Please see below:










The below info I have taken this from the Summary of Criteria:










I am applying going for ANZSCO code - 261111 - ICT Business Analyst.

I have calculated my experience in a strict manner and my ICT experience comes to 6 years and 8-9 months. Out of which last 3 year experience I have within Australia.

So my question is based on the above information taken from ACS which is further explained by them as shown below, would I be able to receive a positive assessment with my 6.8 or 6.9 yr experience?










I am not looking for any migration points from ACS assessment. I just need a positive assessment from them.

Appreciate your feedback. Please let me know if I need to clarify anything further. 

Thanks alot.

vicegerent


----------



## Madhawk (Oct 14, 2015)

I have 7 years of experience and have 457 visa for ICT analyst. I am applying for acs certification now in Oct'15, any idea how long will it take? Should I go for agents, I got a feedback that agents get ACS certification faster?


----------



## Rsandhu (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi Friends 

With the grace of god i have got positive assessment from ACS.They have assessed my skills under Anzsco 263111 computer network and systems engineer.I had applied for the ACS on 1 oct 2015 and got the result today i.e 14 October 2015.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

vicegerent said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have 60 points from Age, Education and English skills. If I go for state nomination I will have 65 points. So, in principle I do not need any extra points on experience from ACS assessment. However, I need to get the assessment done to be able to submit EOI.
> 
> ...


BCom with 6 years of work experience is sufficient to get a positive assessment. But, note that this 6 years of work experience should be (or closely related to) ICT BA.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Madhawk said:


> I have 7 years of experience and have 457 visa for ICT analyst. I am applying for acs certification now in Oct'15, any idea how long will it take? Should I go for agents, I got a feedback that agents get ACS certification faster?


Depends on a lot of factors- your qualification, number of years of work experience, number of documents, their own internal case allocation, etc... but should not take more than 2 weeks under normal circumstances. Three or at most four weeks in worst cases.

No, having an agent does not help getting things any faster.


----------



## mal_pol_aus (Oct 8, 2015)

First time poster:

Applied for ACS certification under 261312 (Developer Programmer) on 1st October 2015. Received a positive assessment on 8th October 2015. Will be sitting for the IELTS exam on the 24th of October 2015. Any tips for attaining a Band 8?


----------



## gaganlamba (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi,

I am applying for ACS assessment. I have done B.Tech in ECE.
I read somewhere on the forum that I can send detail description of my subjects to show that they are ICT related because sometimes it is not very clear just from the name of the subject. 

If I need to share any such document, can anybody share the format for that? Or sending DMC's would be enough to get positive assessment with 5 years of experience?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

gaganlamba said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am applying for ACS assessment. I have done B.Tech in ECE.
> I read somewhere on the forum that I can send detail description of my subjects to show that they are ICT related because sometimes it is not very clear just from the name of the subject.
> ...


If your DMCs use subject codes which makes it hard to guess the subject matter, then do consider submitting the syllabus from your university for those years when you studied the degree. Transcripts too may have such detailed information, so consider submitting transcripts in this case as there is a streamlined process at the uni to get transcripts (but none for syllabus). There is no standard format. Submit whatever the university gives you. The document should be attested by the university.


----------



## gaganlamba (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi Keeda,

DMCs have the full subject names such as Computer Networks, Microprocessor.
I also have Univ provided transcripts (sealed in an envelope with Univ stamp on it, have not opened), but I suppose they also contain the same info as DMCs. Should I still send detailed syllabus?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

gaganlamba said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> DMCs have the full subject names such as Computer Networks, Microprocessor.
> I also have Univ provided transcripts (sealed in an envelope with Univ stamp on it, have not opened), but I suppose they also contain the same info as DMCs. Should I still send detailed syllabus?


The sealed envelope is probably for students wanting to study at overseas universities. Those universities require a sealed envelope. You can and should open it and see if it is of any help (i.e. if it gives any more information than your marksheets).

If your subject names are already listed in your marksheets, then syllabus isn't really required- but no harm in providing it either. The only cases where I've seen applicants submitting syllabus was when their marksheets weren't clear enough.


----------



## JK123 (Oct 5, 2015)

gaganlamba said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> DMCs have the full subject names such as Computer Networks, Microprocessor.
> I also have Univ provided transcripts (sealed in an envelope with Univ stamp on it, have not opened), but I suppose they also contain the same info as DMCs. Should I still send detailed syllabus?


Hi,

if the subjects mentioned in the mark sheets are like Computer Networks,Microprocessor ,then its enough for them. Get it certified from a notary and submit.


----------



## kkathare (Oct 16, 2015)

Hello! 

I too planning to initiate the process for australian Visa type 190/489. I have 11 yrs of IT exp (SAP Consultant) and B.E in mechanical. Agent told me they deduct 5 yrs since non computer degree! This doesn't not make sense for SAP functional consultants. Is it the case with all other applicants? 

Please let me know if anyone gone through ACS process with same/similar background. 

And any suggestions/idea on Visa 489 such as job opportunities for IT consultant in regional area & chances of getting visa invitation? Thanks for your response, much appreciated.

Br, komal


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

kkathare said:


> Hello!
> 
> I too planning to initiate the process for australian Visa type 190/489. I have 11 yrs of IT exp (SAP Consultant) and B.E in mechanical. Agent told me they deduct 5 yrs since non computer degree! This doesn't not make sense for SAP functional consultants. Is it the case with all other applicants?
> 
> ...


As your degree is different than your work skills, so in this case ACS deducts 6 years of experience after your Graduation. Moreover, you have to prepare RPL report stating how you learnt the skills in which you are working.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kkathare said:


> Hello!
> 
> I too planning to initiate the process for australian Visa type 190/489. I have 11 yrs of IT exp (SAP Consultant) and B.E in mechanical. Agent told me they deduct 5 yrs since non computer degree! This doesn't not make sense for SAP functional consultants. Is it the case with all other applicants?
> 
> ...


Not 5, but 6 would be deducted. This thread has many such instances. Additionally, do read Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf from the ACS website.

Target 189 or the second best option 190 rather than 489.


----------



## kkathare (Oct 16, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> As your degree is different than your work skills, so in this case ACS deducts 6 years of experience after your Graduation. Moreover, you have to prepare RPL report stating how you learnt the skills in which you are working.


Thanks for sharing these details. Even if they deduct 6 yrs then I must get 10 points for experience, if I am not wrong! Appreciate if you could elaborate on RPL report. 

As far as learning is concerned, I did corporate training, on the job experience and certified in my field so that should be enough of justice my case (atleast hope so!). thanks


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello,

I lodged an application with ACS through an agent on 7th October and I got the skill assessment report on 13th October. However since I was misinformed, neither payslips nor HR letters were attached for the companies from where I had statutory declaration.
Hence those 2 periods of experience were assessed not suitable due to insufficient information

Hence my agent has lodged a review application (On her own cost) and attached the relavant supporting docs this time on 15th of Oct. When can I expect the response from them?

Regards,
Chakri


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

Got it today.. Took 4 days.. Cheers!!


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

kkathare said:


> Thanks for sharing these details. Even if they deduct 6 yrs then I must get 10 points for experience, if I am not wrong! Appreciate if you could elaborate on RPL report.
> 
> As far as learning is concerned, I did corporate training, on the job experience and certified in my field so that should be enough of justice my case (atleast hope so!). thanks


not really, ACS look at skill met date too...
anyhow like my case, although i am holding a Diploma in computing from a reputable college in Malaysia, ACS deducted 8 years from my experience by giving the reason that the Diploma in computing doesn't meet the AQF standards


----------



## s7253672 (Oct 21, 2015)

*ACS SKill Assessment*

HI I am new here. Just wondering where I can check the status of the application. I did Bachelor of Software in and had more than 1 year Australian IT experience. I also uploaded my expiring visa as request for urgency. Lodged 2 days ago.


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

s7253672 said:


> HI I am new here. Just wondering where I can check the status of the application. I did Bachelor of Software in and had more than 1 year Australian IT experience. I also uploaded my expiring visa as request for urgency. Lodged 2 days ago.


Some people are getting results in 5 business days, you can get it around that time hopefully.


----------



## tushargupta98 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello All,
Here is my profile:
BE Information Technology 
6 Years IT experience (Software Developer [4.5 years 1st Company, 1.5 years current Company]
(both are top ranked IT companies of India)
1) I have the experience letter from the 1st company but that doesnt include my skillset
(I can get an SD (on stamp paper) from a senior in that company )
2) I cannot ask for a letter from my current company because of obvious reasons. (however, I can manage an SD (on stamp paper) from a senior Manager owing to good relations).
I also have a research paper published in a famous International journal in Artificial Intelligence (A sub category in Computer science) 
This week I took TOEFL iBT and scored 103 (R24/L28/S24/W27) which gives me 10 points I guess. 
So my score reaches 55 without an ACS at the moment (my assumption)

I don't want to take up an agent for this. Please suggest if it would be suffice if I produce SD explaining my skillset on Stamp Paper(of course in the required format) will it be suffice? I guess my overall experience would be counted as 4 years so I am anticipating to get at least 5 which will take my score to 60. Please suggest as what are my chances?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

tushargupta98 said:


> Hello All,
> Here is my profile:
> BE Information Technology
> 6 Years IT experience (Software Developer [4.5 years 1st Company, 1.5 years current Company]
> ...


You can provide SDs for the assessment, but later at visa stage, they might send those in an email to your HR to get the facts verified. So, if not now, at some later stage, you might have to inform your HR and ensure that they cooperate with the verification.

Yes, your English score gives you 10 points. Ref: proficient English

Yes, you should get points for 4 years of experience (5 points), but get assessed first to be sure.

With 60 points for any 2613 occupation, it is going to be a long wait to get invited. Subscribe to this thread and by tomorrow this time you should get an idea about how long it could be.


----------



## tushargupta98 (Oct 21, 2015)

You mean, they would call the HRs in both the organizations and verify my skills or just that they will check about my employment with them? Thanks!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

tushargupta98 said:


> You mean, they would call the HRs in both the organizations and verify my skills or just that they will check about my employment with them? Thanks!


It mostly is current HR, but they verifying with more than 1 employer is not unheard of either. In your case, since majority of your work was at your ex-employer, it could be that they will verify with both.

You being employed is quite evident- you would have payslips, bank statements, etc. to support the "being employed" claim. Instead, they are more interested in knowing if you really possess the skills listed in your job reference/ SD. They sometimes just call and get these facts checked on the phone call itself. But if that does not work out, then they email and request to provide a reply to their email.


----------



## tushargupta98 (Oct 21, 2015)

OK. Got it. My first company has more than 3Lac employees and current more than 1.5Lac employees. I am not sure if they would respond to mails. However my references would definitely respond. I hope they connect with the references only. 
BTW can I find the SD formats on this forum somewhere? Something that I can put up on stamp paper?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

tushargupta98 said:


> OK. Got it. My first company has more than 3Lac employees and current more than 1.5Lac employees. I am not sure if they would respond to mails. However my references would definitely respond. I hope they connect with the references only.
> BTW can I find the SD formats on this forum somewhere? Something that I can put up on stamp paper?


Here: My Journey For Australia PR (missing images on page#87)


----------



## kkathare (Oct 16, 2015)

Thanks for your comments. I am not able to find this link Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf . Appreciate if you can share the full URL. Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kkathare said:


> Thanks for your comments. I am not able to find this link Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf . Appreciate if you can share the full URL. Thanks


https://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/7319/Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

Many other useful links here: https://acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/information-for-applicants


----------



## tushargupta98 (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks a lot KeeDa!!


----------



## mohiseena400 (Nov 2, 2014)

Dear Friends,
I am working in IT Field for 4 years.
I joined as a contract employee for a big company through a consultancy.
My appointment letter,payslips n all other docs are from consultancy only.
My problem is,through consultancy i am unable to get job roles n resp letter.
There is no other coleague person working with me through my consultancy.
So can i get job description roles n resp letter from the client company project team leader.is it valid for ACS?


----------



## Rahul77 (Oct 4, 2015)

I applied for acs assessment yesterday and today it shows stage 4. Mine is non IT degree but I am not going with RPL until asked by ACS. If anybody's application was advised for RPL by ACS then in which stage they asked you to change your application to RPL.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

Rahul77 said:


> I applied for acs assessment yesterday and today it shows stage 4. Mine is non IT degree but I am not going with RPL until asked by ACS. If anybody's application was advised for RPL by ACS then in which stage they asked you to change your application to RPL.


if ACS want you to switch to RPL, they will contact you and hold the assessment at stage 3 (require additional document)

Since you reached stage 4, i believe RPL is not required anymore.


----------



## gaganlamba (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi,

Anybody who has got positive assessment from ACS for B.Tech in Electronics and Communication Engineering degree from PTU University, Jalandhar?

Please help - 
Did you send syllabus or anything else apart from DMCs and Degree certificate to ACS?
Also, if only 4 years of work experience was deducted to assess your education?

Please PM if you have any other info regarding this.

Thanks


----------



## JK123 (Oct 5, 2015)

gaganlamba said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anybody who has got positive assessment from ACS for B.Tech in Electronics and Communication Engineering degree from PTU University, Jalandhar?
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have recently done my ACS and they deducted 4 years of initial experience. I have also done my b tech in E&TC. Mark sheets and degree certificate is enough for them.


----------



## premjg (Nov 3, 2015)

*My Timelines*

Applied 24th October 2015 -> Stage 4 26th October -> Positive Result November 3rd


----------



## premjg (Nov 3, 2015)

*My Timelines*

Applied 24th Oct 2015 -> Stage 4 26th Oct -> Positive Result 3rd November


----------



## move2oz (Nov 4, 2015)

*no status/stage shown on ACS site*

My application status changed to Stage 4 - In Progress yesterday, but when I logged in today to my surprise there is no status shown at all. There are no stages and no status displayed.

Is this a technical error or something else ? Please advise guys.


----------



## nandyyy (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi, 

I am on the similar category as you,i was Bsc graduate 2006 joinee as a WASE in wipro technologies and completed my MS in 2010. Could you please let me know if you are through with ACS and DIAC ? 

i cleared my ACS via statutory declaration from my manager. need your suggestion before i go for claiming my point in DIAC!

Did DIAC accepts the testimonial for the WASE experience ? 


Thanks!


----------



## chintu.564 (Nov 6, 2015)

JK123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently done my ACS and they deducted 4 years of initial experience. I have also done my b tech in E&TC. Mark sheets and degree certificate is enough for them.


Hi 

Can you please share your experience and other details for getting 60 points. My consultant is saying that I cant claim points for the experience deducted in ACS in SkillSelect. Are you above 9 yrs experienced


----------



## chintu.564 (Nov 6, 2015)

chintu.564 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you please share your experience and other details for getting 60 points. My consultant is saying that I cant claim points for the experience deducted in ACS in SkillSelect. Are you above 9 yrs experienced




Sorry for the typo. Can you please share your experience and other details for getting 60 points. My consultant is saying that* I can claim points* for the experience deducted in ACS in SkillSelect. Are you above 9 yrs experienced to claim experience


----------



## kenji1903 (Sep 17, 2015)

chintu.564 said:


> Sorry for the typo. Can you please share your experience and other details for getting 60 points. My consultant is saying that I can *claim points for the experience deducted* in ACS in SkillSelect. Are you above 9 yrs experienced to claim experience


this is interesting... mind sharing how is your consultant doing that?


----------



## chintu.564 (Nov 6, 2015)

kenji1903 said:


> this is interesting... mind sharing how is your consultant doing that?



Thats what I would like to know. I think he is cheating. Can anybody please let me know if i can have only 2 years of experience (after deduction of 4 years in ACS) or 6 years.


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

chintu.564 said:


> Thats what I would like to know. I think he is cheating. Can anybody please let me know if i can have only 2 years of experience (after deduction of 4 years in ACS) or 6 years.


You cannot claim points for the years that ACS has deducted from your total years of experience. If you do, get invited, and lodge visa, it's highly likely that your application will be refused for overclaiming points. 

The ACS results letter is clear. You can only claim points for skilled employment in the part that says "... After <month> year"


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

My ACS (261313) timelines are as follows:

ACS Application Submitted : 03rd Nov 2015
Received Positive Outcome : 13th Nov 2015


----------



## Rahul77 (Oct 4, 2015)

Islander820 said:


> My ACS (261313) timelines are as follows:
> 
> ACS Application Submitted : 03rd Nov 2015
> Received Positive Outcome : 13th Nov 2015


Congrats .. I also got +ve ACS assessment today. So number 13 is in fact lucky for both of us


----------



## vicegerent (Mar 27, 2011)

Rahul77 said:


> Congrats .. I also got +ve ACS assessment today. So number 13 is in fact lucky for both of us


Hi Rahul,

Congrats. I had PMed you 2 days back. Not sure whether you had received it.

As you said you dont have an IT degree, so can you tell a bit about your education background and your professional background? Did you apply for ANSCO code for ICT Business Analyst? or something else? Also have you got any Microsoft or Cisco certifications.

I am not asking you to divulge your personal information, but if you can guide in anyway you can then it will guide others including me who have a Non IT degree.

Appreciate if you can tell abit about the ACS application process you followed.


----------



## Rahul77 (Oct 4, 2015)

vicegerent said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> Congrats. I had PMed you 2 days back. Not sure whether you had received it.
> 
> ...


I have non IT engineering degree with 12 years experience. I went for RPL and they deducted 6 years of my experience(will be claiming 10 points). I applied for Analyst Programmer code.

I need to go for either IELTS or PTE now :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vicegerent (Mar 27, 2011)

Rahul77 said:


> I have non IT engineering degree with 12 years experience. I went for RPL and they deducted 6 years of my experience(will be claiming 10 points). I applied for Analyst Programmer code.
> 
> I need to go for either IELTS or PTE now :fingerscrossed:


I see... I think you mentioned a couple of days back that you have applied without RPL and that you wouldn't applying for RPL unless ACS asks for?


----------



## Rahul77 (Oct 4, 2015)

vicegerent said:


> I see... I think you mentioned a couple of days back that you have applied without RPL and that you wouldn't applying for RPL unless ACS asks for?


Yes, I applied under general category then I was asked to apply for RPL. I had to pay additional 200 .


----------



## vicegerent (Mar 27, 2011)

Rahul77 said:


> Yes, I applied under general category then I was asked to apply for RPL. I had to pay additional 200 .


How come additional $200 though? On the ACS website they state:

Skills (general application) $500
Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL)	$550

They should have asked you for extra $50?

Also you mentioned on 2Nov that you filed without RPL and by 13th you got approved.. If you managed to write RPL within this 10 day period... then thats a feat in itself!!!


----------



## vicegerent (Mar 27, 2011)

*ACS Application*

Hey Rahul...

One more thing, some people on this forum have been saying that for people who have a NON IT degree, ACS does skill assessment only for experience and you would need to get your degree/education assessment done through another assessing body such as VETASSESS? Is this true? 

What does ACS mention in your assessment letter? Did you check if you would require to get your degree/education assessment done by another body in order to claim points for education?


----------



## Rahul77 (Oct 4, 2015)

vicegerent said:


> How come additional $200 though? On the ACS website they state:
> 
> Skills (general application) $500
> Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL)	$550
> ...


If you apply for RPL straight away its 550 otherwise its 200 more to change the application from general to rpl. 

I took a risk of 150 dollars thinking if I get +ve assessment in the general category then 

1- I won't need RPL report
2- There are chances that ACS won't eat my six years of experience.
2- I won't have to go to VETASSESS for points advice


----------



## move2oz (Nov 4, 2015)

ACS submitted : 4-Nov morning

+ve result recieved : 10-Nov morning

ACS is very fast is processing, got the result in 4 working days.


----------



## ravs77 (Jul 2, 2015)

*query*

Hello

If I have non IT Degree and I apply for ACS assessment:

- they will deduct 6yrs of experience for suitability. As per their website:" If your degree is assessed as having an ICT minor which is NOT closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history to meet the suitability criteria"

My question is:

do I need to show 6 yrs experience in occupation which i selected for skill assessment or it can be any IT experience ?

Actually I am working as Project manager from last 2 yrs, prior to that I was network analyst for 6yrs.

If I show my network analyst work of 6yrs and it get deducted for suitability would I will be getting points on last 2yrs of experience 

Other thing is for +ve skill assessment how much experience would you need ? I could not find this listed anywhere on any portal...


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

ravs77 said:


> Hello
> 
> If I have non IT Degree and I apply for ACS assessment:
> 
> ...


There is no criteria for suitability but make sure to show your total experience if 65% profile duties match then that experience will be suitable. I suggest you show your experience as project manager with some networking projects and that should be considered as suitable although I feel that will leave you with only 2 years experience left to use in EOI and would not give you any points.
Good luck

262111 - database administrator
6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
11 nov 2015 - ACS positive
12 nov 2015 - EOI submitted(65 points) - waiting
13 nov 2015 - Victoria SS applied (65 points) - waiting


----------



## ravs77 (Jul 2, 2015)

shri078 said:


> There is no criteria for suitability but make sure to show your total experience if 65% profile duties match then that experience will be suitable. I suggest you show your experience as project manager with some networking projects and that should be considered as suitable although I feel that will leave you with only 2 years experience left to use in EOI and would not give you any points.
> Good luck
> 
> 262111 - database administrator
> ...


So.. if I show my 8yrs experience (6yrs as network analyst and 2yrs as project manager) would i get +ve skill assessment ?

What is the criteria for +ve skill assessment. One should have required skills ? Since my skills are non IT, then non-IT degree + 6rs of IT experience will make it relevant for +ve skill assessment ? or do I need additional experience for +ve skill assessment ?


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

ravs77 said:


> So.. if I show my 8yrs experience (6yrs as network analyst and 2yrs as project manager) would i get +ve skill assessment ?
> 
> What is the criteria for +ve skill assessment. One should have required skills ? Since my skills are non IT, then non-IT degree + 6rs of IT experience will make it relevant for +ve skill assessment ? or do I need additional experience for +ve skill assessment ?


You may need additional experience if you do not meet the 60 points criteria. Also I believe that they deduct 4 years and not 6 years please cross check that. Also when you generate the roles and responsibilities letter as project manager try and include some networking related stuff letter in that which could make it relevant to the job code you are applying for, that way you will have all your 8 years experience positive.

262111 - database administrator
6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
11 nov 2015 - ACS positive
12 nov 2015 - EOI submitted(65 points) - waiting
13 nov 2015 - Victoria SS applied (65 points) - waiting


----------



## zeeshan.139 (Nov 14, 2015)

hello everyone ... i have 2 questions ... 

firstly i have given my docs for acs today so in how many days i ll get the reply 

secondly i have ielts academic so is it acceptable for 189 class for system and network engineer ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

zeeshan.139 said:


> hello everyone ... i have 2 questions ... firstly i have given my docs for acs today so in how many days i ll get the reply secondly i have ielts academic so is it acceptable for 189 class for system and network engineer ?


1. Within 12 weeks. Most people get within 2 weeks.

2. IELTS acad. is fine


----------



## melsyd0617 (Jun 10, 2015)

My officemate has done again his ACS this time on his own. Previously he had tried via Respal and it was not successful since the agent has chosen ICT Business Analyst via RPL. He is a graduate of BS ECE, an engineering course mainly focusion on electronics, communication and computer engineering. The result is that the experience is not related to the code he is applying.

Now, he tried it again and have chosen the proper code which is 263111 so we are not sure whether ACS will be able to detect his old application. He was not able to get the previous ACS account number since the agent is unresponsive so what he did s to create his own account again and su mit a new one.

Will this be an issue for him given that he has obtained a new COE that matches 263111? The previous COE that the agent has used is a generic one only.


----------



## move2oz (Nov 4, 2015)

zeeshan.139 said:


> hello everyone ... i have 2 questions ...
> 
> firstly i have given my docs for acs today so in how many days i ll get the reply
> 
> secondly i have ielts academic so is it acceptable for 189 class for system and network engineer ?


You may get the results by tomorrow given you have submitted all docs.


----------



## atul1 (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi Rahul,

My case is similar to yours. Can you please guide me about what all are the steps involved in RPL application. I am trying to submit application on my own as against opting for any consultant. Any advise will be of great help.
Regards,
Atul1


----------



## atul1 (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi,

I am very new to this forum and have a basic query. I have a Non IT Degree and 13 years of IT experience. I want to understand:

1) Shall i apply for ACS in general category or RPL?
2) Who needs to apply for Vetassess ?

Also, if anybody who has similar situation and gone through the entire process can share the personal contact, that will be great help, as i am willing to do it on my own as against opting for any Immigration Consultant.

Regards,
Atul1


----------



## atul1 (Nov 19, 2015)

ashutoshsp said:


> For me they deducated 6 yrs exp. Im mech engineer with exp in IT. Mine was RPL too.


Hi,

My case is similar to yours. Can you please guide me about what all are the steps involved in RPL application. I am trying to submit application on my own as against opting for any consultant. Any advise will be of great help.


----------



## BizTalk (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi Guys, I am a newbie so please bear with me. I now have almost all the docs for acs. I am a contractor through limited company in UK for which I have to submit company specific documents. May I know if I have to get those docs attested too? For example, limited company registration document, company certificate etc, do I really need to get that attested? 
I believe that documents like marksheet, degree, experience letter and passport scan etc should only be attested not all. Please reply TIA


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

BizTalk said:


> Hi Guys, I am a newbie so please bear with me. I now have almost all the docs for acs. I am a contractor through limited company in UK for which I have to submit company specific documents. May I know if I have to get those docs attested too? For example, limited company registration document, company certificate etc, do I really need to get that attested?
> I believe that documents like marksheet, degree, experience letter and passport scan etc should only be attested not all. Please reply TIA


Every single page that you are to submit to ACS has to be attested.


----------



## BizTalk (Jul 14, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Every single page that you are to submit to ACS has to be attested.


Thanks KeeDa :- How do you get a document attested when the original is made by you only, like invoice etc ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

BizTalk said:


> Thanks KeeDa :- How do you get a document attested when the original is made by you only, like invoice etc ?


Make a coloured copy of it, show the original and the copy to the concerned person and he stamps the copy certifying that it indeed is a true copy of the original.

BTW, I too am a freelancer and had a few invoices and other documents to be shown.


----------



## BizTalk (Jul 14, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Make a coloured copy of it, show the original and the copy to the concerned person and he stamps the copy certifying that it indeed is a true copy of the original.
> 
> BTW, I too am a freelancer and had a few invoices and other documents to be shown.


Thanks KeeDa , Yes, I saw your post where you posted the docs and the various limited company documents that you submitted in ACS. Cheers for your help mate !


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

Hello all, This is my first post. I submitted my ACS on 23rd Nov 2015 and moved to stage 2 after 2 days and today it's stage4. Highly unlikely it will move further over the weekend. I have read many posts and for some its been quite fast (4 days) while some remain in stage 4 well over 15 days. Though it will change per case basis..can members who have applied post 20 Nov, please share your experiences. I applied for computer networks and systems engineer. I will for sure update too when I see a progression. Thanks all.


----------



## nsiramsetty (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I am planning to submit ACS Assessment for both myself and my wife. But I have some questions which I wanted to clarify before submitting as I do not want last minute surprises. Below are my queries. I have searched in all forums but didn't see any similar cases myself so posting here. If already present in another thread please direct me to that.

Code : 261313

Myself:

1. Grade sheets or Transcripts ??. 

I have inquired in my college and they told me that transcripts are nothing different from your grade sheets, we will just attest them and give you bunch of copies so that you can send them to universities. I have all my grade sheets with me, is it enough to get a color xerox and attesting them or do i need transcripts only from college. Since we are not providing hard copies in any case, does it matter if it is actual grade sheet or transcript?.

2. The major one : I have some Fail grades in one semester and I have a grade sheet for supplementary also. Means I have 2 grade sheets for single semester with one showing that I failed in 2 subjects and other showing that i cleared them. does it have any impact on ACS Assessment ?. I got degree in 4 years and got degree certificate. still just wanted to check if it has any impact. If it is going to cause any issue, i will request my college to give duplicate grade sheet by replacing the F grades with the grades after clearing them.

3. Experience: I worked till last month in one company for 6 years 1 month and I got all documents like joining, payslips, exp letter, relieving letter etc. Also I took a reference letter from my manager as in ACS Prescribed format with my manager signature on company letter head. Does it suffice or it should have signature of HR Guys also?. also, since it is only 1 month joined in new company, neither I can ask my HR for reference letter nor I can ask my colleagues for affidavits. Is it okay to show exp only till last month?.


My Wife

1. Passport - Big one: My wife had her "*maiden name in Degree Certificate and grade sheets*" and "*After marriage name on her current passport and reference letter by employer*". I had her old passport with name same as on Degree certificate as a proof. Does it have any impact on assessment?. Now, I can't change name on degree related stuff, but if required i can get her passport renewed again to old maiden name, but my question is it required as renewing passport is not a small thing?. I hope this not only case with me and few of you have already gone through this.

Please assist me as i wanted to submit the assessment on monday. Thanks in advance.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

1. Grade sheets or marksheets as we call it.

2. Just the marksheet showing you cleared that year/ semester. No impact on assessment.

3. Reference from your manager will suffice. If it is on company letterhead, I hope it was issued and approved by the HR and the HR is aware of it because should they decide to verify your claims, this document will be sent to the HR by email. You can omit your current 1 month work episode.

4. Nothing required. Marriage certificate is good enough reason to explain the name change. Won't harm if you supplement the name change affidavit that was used by her to declare the name change. This isn't required for assessment anyways. For assessment- just latest passport, education and work documents. Ref: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7th-september-2015-round-124.html#post8329594



nsiramsetty said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am planning to submit ACS Assessment for both myself and my wife. But I have some questions which I wanted to clarify before submitting as I do not want last minute surprises. Below are my queries. I have searched in all forums but didn't see any similar cases myself so posting here. If already present in another thread please direct me to that.
> 
> ...


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

GDay all, Any member who has applied on or after 20 Nov. Can you please share your acs processing timeline. Many thanks.


----------



## melsyd0617 (Jun 10, 2015)

My friend applied for 263111 as well last Nov 12 and til now still Stage with Assessor. The delay might be due to his old assessment for Business Analyst 3 years ago which he did not linked because he is not able to contact his previous agency.

He has submitted a fresh COEs and documents.


----------



## ankitmg (Sep 23, 2015)

sriveha said:


> GDay all, Any member who has applied on or after 20 Nov. Can you please share your acs processing timeline. Many thanks.


Applied on 23/11 and still at stage 2 itself.


----------



## melsyd0617 (Jun 10, 2015)

My friend is now Stage 4 In Progress. It was changed around 4PM Australia Time.


----------



## dorcus (Nov 30, 2015)

Hello

In ACS guide it is mentioned as "Ensure your PDF files are not Password protected or Read Only". Please help on how to make sure that the PDF files are not read only.
Also should all the documents be in color or black and white is fine.

Thanks


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks all for your reply. I was asked for further documents and I have reached out to my onsite manager for his declaration. Hoping to submit by this week and will keep updated on my timelines.

Request the forum members to continue posting their application progress/observations.

Many thanks.


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

dorcus said:


> Hello
> 
> In ACS guide it is mentioned as "Ensure your PDF files are not Password protected or Read Only". Please help on how to make sure that the PDF files are not read only.
> Also should all the documents be in color or black and white is fine.
> ...



I had made it as a colour copy and I guess that kind of gives a good feeling.
On making your docs as PDF, easy way is to print your scanned images using print2pdf or an even easier way of opening the file in Chrome and print it as PDF. Either ways are easy and by default they don't password protect unless you specifically turn on the setting


----------



## ginni (Nov 17, 2015)

sriveha said:


> Hello all, This is my first post. I submitted my ACS on 23rd Nov 2015 and moved to stage 2 after 2 days and today it's stage4. Highly unlikely it will move further over the weekend. I have read many posts and for some its been quite fast (4 days) while some remain in stage 4 well over 15 days. Though it will change per case basis..can members who have applied post 20 Nov, please share your experiences. I applied for computer networks and systems engineer. I will for sure update too when I see a progression. Thanks all.


I had applied on 17th and got my assessment yesterday. In this time, they were on holiday for two days. If your application is at 4th stage, it should be done in next 2-3 days. Good luck!


----------



## Madhawk (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi, Did any one apply for ACS ICT business Analyst certification 261111 in Oct - Nov'2015 time frame? how long did it take?

I had applied on 19th Nov and it is still on stage 2.


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

Dear All,

I lodged my Skill assessment with ACS today(03-December-2015) with 4.5 years of experience under 261311 occupation. To My surprise, when I looked up in the afternoon, It showed at Stage 4. I have been through this forum more often than not but have not yet encountered such an expedited response.


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

i APPLIED ACS on 28 Nov 2015 ...got result letter on 4 december,2015


@Ginni i am also from punjab , looking for aus PR...contact me on [B]<SNIP>[/B] or leave ur number on email

*Don't put personal information, including email addresses or personal phone numbers, in your posts please - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator.*


----------



## nsiramsetty (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi All,

I have posted this question before and got a positive response to go ahead, but still posting once again to just to be sure.

I have done my graduation in Computer Science from 2005-2009. I got the degree in April 2009 as expected with out any delay or backlogs and immediately joined in Job as a campus recruit.

But the problem, even though I have completed the graduation in 4 regular 4 years and got the degree and also recruited from campus by a big MNC, I am having backlogs in 2nd and 4th semester which i have cleared in 3rd and 5th semester as a supplimentary.

1 week before I didn't even have those semster's gradesheets with me as i didn't even collect them from college .. little bit of angry on myself 

I requested the college to provide duplicates and requested them a lot to give consolidated for those 2 semsters, but they said no, i got 4 gradesheets for 2 semster's like one the actual semster which will have FAIL grade and other for supplimentary showing PASS.

So, now I am in a dilemma whether to go ahead with current set of sheets or put my efforts in getting consolidated sheets with out showing FAIL one's.

Does ACS consider whether we got a degree in ICT Major/Minor course or it is going to consider our performance also like percentage of marks. I hope it doesn't matter how much percentage we got provided we got the degree in regular time.

If it considers, is there any chance of deducting more years from my exp based on this, currently for ICT Major and Relevant, there will be deduction of 2 years, In my case will it be more.

As of now since I do not have English points, I am proceeding as a dependant and not bothered much about points or deducting years, I just need a positive assessment from ACS.

It is almost 7 years since I graduated and never felt regret about having backlogs in my college life as i am recruited from campus itself and working happily since last 7 years in same company, but today I am feeling bad about that :-(


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

nsiramsetty said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have posted this question before and got a positive response to go ahead, but still posting once again to just to be sure.
> 
> ...


Same with me- and although I had those intermediate FAILED marksheets, I provided just the PASSED ones to ACS. No problems whatsoever and got maximum possible points in both education as well as work experience. So don't even bother asking the uni for the FAILED ones.


----------



## nsiramsetty (Sep 29, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Same with me- and although I had those intermediate FAILED marksheets, I provided just the PASSED ones to ACS. No problems whatsoever and got maximum possible points in both education as well as work experience. So don't even bother asking the uni for the FAILED ones.


So, you suggest me to upload only 1 gradesheet for semster, I mean even though my 2nd, 4th semster grade sheets will have some F's listed on that. If Assessor really points it out then only show the proof that I cleared them , rite ?

I think, gradesheets will be used only to calculate ICT Content and they don't bother much about real grades and percentages , am i rite ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

nsiramsetty said:


> So, you suggest me to upload only 1 gradesheet for semster, I mean even though my 2nd, 4th semster grade sheets will have some F's listed on that. If Assessor really points it out then only show the proof that I cleared them , rite ?
> 
> I think, gradesheets will be used only to calculate ICT Content and they don't bother much about real grades and percentages , am i rite ?


I actually meant the other way round- upload those where you cleared all the subjects. For instance, I failed in June, reappeared for that failed subject in October, passed it, and received the gradesheet again for all subjects with all Ps in the month of November. I used this (November) one for ACS assessment. Is that not how it is with you? If it is not, then I guess it should still be fine as they use gradesheets to assess the subject matter and the passing certificate to determine the dates.


----------



## nsiramsetty (Sep 29, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> I actually meant the other way round- upload those where you cleared all the subjects. For instance, I failed in June, reappeared for that failed subject in October, passed it, and received the gradesheet again for all subjects with all Ps in the month of November. I used this (November) one for ACS assessment. Is that not how it is with you? If it is not, then I guess it should still be fine as they use gradesheets to assess the subject matter and the passing certificate to determine the dates.



I wish I had the gradesheets like this but that is not the case. I have a gradesheet in march showing 9 subjects with 1 FAIL

I wrote in september- I cleared it and I got another gradesheet in sep which is showing only 1 subject and mentioning I passed in that :-(


----------



## nsiramsetty (Sep 29, 2015)

nsiramsetty said:


> I wish I had the gradesheets like this but that is not the case. I have a gradesheet in march showing 9 subjects with 1 FAIL
> 
> I wrote in september- I cleared it and I got another gradesheet in sep which is showing only 1 subject and mentioning I passed in that :-(


Can you please check your PM and reply me on that


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

Referring to my old posts, I was asked for additional documents and submitted it yesterday. Changed to With assessor today. ANZCO 263111. Hoping to have it cleared soon. Any other members on the same boat, please update your progress.


----------



## Deepu9 (May 9, 2011)

ashutoshsp said:


> For me they deducated 6 yrs exp. Im mech engineer with exp in IT. Mine was RPL too.




Hi Ashutosh,

My partner also falls in the same boat as you, he is a mechanical engineer working in the IT at the moment.



I'm sure that ACS would be deducting 6yrs experience and there needs to be a RPL submitted.

Apart from ACS skills assessment, did you had to apply for any other assessments like VETASSESS ??


----------



## Deepu9 (May 9, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Can anyone please advise if we need to complete any other assessments apart from ACS if we fall in to Non-ICT category(like mechanical engineering) or does ACS will suffice?

Please advise. thanks.


----------



## thecrusades588 (Dec 8, 2015)

Agree, i think they need to do is just add professional year certificate to our past 485 skill assessment result, and that takes them several weeks. In my case, i finished my professional year program and want a post study skill assessment based on my master degree in au. They just asked me for my bachelor degree certificate, which is in psychology from a overseas university. They cannot even assess that degree and they just want that. I really don't know whats in their brain.


----------



## thecrusades588 (Dec 8, 2015)

You are lucky, they just gave a progress-tracking link that doesnt work.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

*The Waiting Game*

Evening all,

Been following the forum for some time; however, I've only just registered. Hello!
I thought I'd add my tuppence to the thread. I submitted my application for a Skills Assessment on Monday (7th) at 8am AET. It had progressed to Stage 4 by 5pm AET (edit: to clarify, on the 7th).

Hopefully, there'll be something forthcoming in the next few days. I understand, from reading more recent threads, they're taking around 4-7 business days, at the mo?

Will keep you updated on turnaround times as we move through December.

Toodlepip
ScotDownUnder
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey mate, yep about 4-7 days, hopefully you'll get it by Friday.

Nice to see someone from Bristol here, i have lived there for about 10 years  moved to Germany in 2014  




ScotDownUnder said:


> Evening all, Been following the forum for some time; however, I've only just registered. Hello! I thought I'd add my tuppence to the thread. I submitted my application for a Skills Assessment on Monday (7th) at 8am AET. It had progressed to Stage 4 by 5pm AET (edit: to clarify, on the 7th). Hopefully, there'll be something forthcoming in the next few days. I understand, from reading more recent threads, they're taking around 4-7 business days, at the mo? Will keep you updated on turnaround times as we move through December. Toodlepip ScotDownUnder :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nsiramsetty (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi,

I have just submitted an ACS Application. I am doing it with 261313.

After I submitted the application, i do not know why, i started worrying if I had selected right code i.e 261313, is there any way to check what code I have selected.

I might have selected the right one only, but If i can confirm with my eyes, I will be able sleep without any worries.

Any way to see our application ?.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi All

Just to update, I've just woken up to a positive skills assessment from the ACS. That's some turnaround time!

EOI all submitted with 65 points. Fingers crossed for an invitation at the next round


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

Positive assessment from ACS..yaay!.. I saw some members asking questions about having an arrears and submitting the marksheet. I had one and still submitted by semester marksheet and also submitted by consolidated. There was no issue. Hope this helps for someone who is going to submit acs. As long as we have the course completion certificate, it should be totally fine.


----------



## nsiramsetty (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi All,

I have applied for ACS Skills assessment today in morning 3:00 AM IST Time ( Around 7AM SYDNEY Time).

Once I uploaded all the documents and made the paid the amount, I realized i have done 2 mistakes. Perhaps i am in hurry to submit it today to reach the 18th Dec Draw.

1. I have attested all the documents with Govt of India Notary stamp and TRUE Copy stamp which contains the regd no of the notary person and his signature on every page. But from ACS Guidelines, I came to know that Attested Date is also required on attested copies.
All documents I uploaded do not have attested date.

2. After making the payment, I realized that the reference letter provided by my employer doesn't have End date as I am currently working in the same company from 2010 as a fresher. No where in the document it was mentioned that I am Ex- Employee and also no where it is mentioned as I am currently working there. It just had my date of joining, role, duties etc etc all other stuff except end date which HR guys didn't bothered and I also didn't noticed.


So, As i submitted the application in Sydney 7 AM Time, looks like they just came to office and with in 10-15 minutes, status changed to allocated.

I sent an email to [email protected] explaining the same and giving me a provision to upload correct documents i.e all documents getting attested again with date and corrected reference letter from HR with End date as Till date.

I didn't get any reply but for my shock, I woke up at 7:00 AM IST and saw that my application is at stage 4 with assessor.

Now I am worried, whether they have verified the documents and they are okay with whatever mistakes I have done or they just checked presence of documents and will mark my application as not suitable since date is missing on attestation and end date is missing on Reference Letter while assessing.

Please guide me if anyone has gone through this.


----------



## parthvi (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi all,

Also please guide me with ACS assessment process as I do not have any idea how to submit assessment application? whether all documents required to submit in TRUE COPY or not? What things should I take care during submitting assessment application?

Thank you


----------



## nsiramsetty (Sep 29, 2015)

Can some one please help me on this?




nsiramsetty said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for ACS Skills assessment today in morning 3:00 AM IST Time ( Around 7AM SYDNEY Time).
> 
> ...


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi There

1. I think the best thing to do is contact the ACS to ask them where you stand on the date issue. Whilst it is very clearly stated in their literature that this is required, I have found them to be extremely approachable with questions. They're really the only people who can give you a straight answer on that.

2. I'm a little confused as to whether you are still working for that company. If you are still working there, the letter should say "to present" or some such; if you have left, then there should be a leaving date on the letter.

Either way, I think the best thing to do is ping an email over to the ACS. Hopefully they can get back and clarify promptly.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

nsiramsetty said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for ACS Skills assessment today in morning 3:00 AM IST Time ( Around 7AM SYDNEY Time).
> 
> ...


1. Attestation date is not required. Although they've mentioned it as such in the guidelines, they do accept the documents without this date.

2. It should suffice if the letter has a date and the text mentions that you are presently working. They will consider the date given on the letter as your to-date for this employment. If not, then, you've already informed them about it and there is nothing much you can do but to wait for their reply.


----------



## parthvi (Jan 23, 2015)

parthvi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Also please guide me with ACS assessment process as I do not have any idea how to submit assessment application? whether all documents required to submit in TRUE COPY or not? What things should I take care during submitting assessment application?
> 
> Thank you


Please help me...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

parthvi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Also please guide me with ACS assessment process as I do not have any idea how to submit assessment application? whether all documents required to submit in TRUE COPY or not? What things should I take care during submitting assessment application?
> 
> Thank you


Yes, *all documents* should be certified.
Study the Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf before venturing out with this process. If you have any specific query, do post it here.


----------



## nsiramsetty (Sep 29, 2015)

Thank You.

I am not worried about dates on the attested copies as I inquired the attestation officer and he told me that he did the same kind of attestation with out date for so many other people for Australia VISA only and they all didn't face any issue. 

So kind of relief for me. But would suggest everyone going through ACS process to have attestation with date of attestation as we do not know the mood of officer and ofcourse 500 AUD is not a small amount to get disqualified because of silly reasons.

Coming to End Date in reference letter, yeah I think there is nothing much i can do other than praying for god and waiting for reply.

I already emailed about the same to them and tomorrow morning, I am planning to send them a corrected reference letter with end date as till date or a bonafied letter on letter head from the company mentioning that I am currently working there as my RnR are already mentioned on the previous reference letter i have submitted.

So, fingers crossed till i get my result as expected. Till now I am praying for to have the ACS result before 18th Dec 12:00 AM to get invited in next round, now my hopes were changed to get ACS positive result only be it any time 




KeeDa said:


> 1. Attestation date is not required. Although they've mentioned it as such in the guidelines, they do accept the documents without this date.
> 
> 2. It should suffice if the letter has a date and the text mentions that you are presently working. They will consider the date given on the letter as your to-date for this employment. If not, then, you've already informed them about it and there is nothing much you can do but to wait for their reply.


----------



## theskyisalive (Dec 11, 2015)

Finally submitted my application for ACS skills assessment(261312 Developer Programmer)

11/Dec/2015 - ACS Submitted 
14/Dec/2015 - ACS Stage 4a (with Assessor)

All documents submitted were certified by notary


----------



## nsiramsetty (Sep 29, 2015)

My ACS Time Lines as of now.

Myself -- all in Sydney Timezone

Submitted(Stage 1) -- Dec 9th 06:00 AM
Allocated (Stage 2) -- Dec 9th 08:00 AM
Request for more Documents(Stage 3) -- Dec 9th 12:00 AM
-- Resubmitted documents -- Dec 9th 02:00 PM
With Assessor ( Stage 4a) -- Dec 10th 07:00 AM

No change in status till now.

Spouse-- all in Sydney Timezone

Submitted(Stage 1) -- Dec 11th 06:00 AM
Allocated (Stage 2) -- Dec 11th 07:00 AM
With Assessor ( Stage 4a) -- Dec 11th 02:00 AM


No change in status till now.


Any guesses on when I can get my Results.. I wish I could get them by at least Dec 17th 11:30 PM Australia Time so that I can Update and lodge EOI and also get invite with in 30 minutes of lodging EOI


----------



## nsiramsetty (Sep 29, 2015)

I am just too much excited about the invite but to be frank what running in my mind is to get positive result from ACS AS EXPECTED and not that much bothered about when I am going to get it actually.

With 65 points, i do not think missing 1 round is not an issue as I will get invited in January round if missed Dec 18th.

So, My prayers are for Possitive ACS Result and not on Timelines 




nsiramsetty said:


> My ACS Time Lines as of now.
> 
> Myself -- all in Sydney Timezone
> 
> ...


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

If they keep to the same timeframe they did for me last week, I imagine you will get a response within a week (hopefully by Friday) if all the required paperwork is there.


----------



## ravs77 (Jul 2, 2015)

Do we need to submit Notary attested copies for Vetassess too ?


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

No idea, Ravs.

Might be worth posting that as a separate thread, so a wider audience can give an answer on it?


----------



## Chethan (Dec 15, 2015)

Have submitted my ACS(261313) with RPL.

Timelines are as follows:
Stage 1: 12-Dec-2015 04:42:00
Stage 2: 14-Dec-2015

No progress beyond this. 

Eagerly waiting for the positive result. Will I get my result before the Christmas?


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

I would check your status today. If it goes straight up to Stage 4, then it is possible that your case will be reviewed and decided before Christmas, if everything is in order. I have been informed that the ACS do put some extra effort into ploughing through cases at this time of year, given the Christmas holidays chew up two weeks.


----------



## theskyisalive (Dec 11, 2015)

My status is still in stage 4a as of today. Submitted for ACS assessment on 11th/Dec. This morning it changed to 'Ready to assess' for few minutes then again went back to 'With Assessor', no idea what that means!


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

"Ready to assess" sounds pretty positive to me, buddy. Suggests everything is in order.
It took three days for it to go from "With Assessor" to "In Progress" for me, and then it was completed within 2 hours.

Fingers crossed, eh?


----------



## ravs77 (Jul 2, 2015)

ICT minor ?

Hi, what does ICT minor means as per ACS guidelines. Is "Bachelor in Commerce" ICT Minor ?


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

The difference on Major / Minor is one that the ACS will use to determine the relevant ICT content of a degree. 

For example, whilst we could readily presume an MSc in Computer Science from abroad would be equivalent to an Australian Masters in Computer Science (with ICT major). If you've done an MSc in Economics with perhaps 33% ICT content, this might be classified as minor.

I'm not sure if there's a specific guide on where the line is firmly drawn in the sand. The ACS do have some guidance in the literature available on their website (unfortunately, I'm not allowed to post URLs yet, by the looks of it, or I would link into the relevant PDF, but it's pretty easy to find).

The title of a degree itself isn't necessarily a guide to whether it would be marked Major / Minor (or potentially no relevant ICT content). For this reason, the ACS require transcripts, so that they can gauge what the course content itself has been.


----------



## ravs77 (Jul 2, 2015)

ScotDownUnder said:


> The difference on Major / Minor is one that the ACS will use to determine the relevant ICT content of a degree.
> 
> For example, whilst we could readily presume an MSc in Computer Science from abroad would be equivalent to an Australian Masters in Computer Science (with ICT major). If you've done an MSc in Economics with perhaps 33% ICT content, this might be classified as minor.
> 
> ...



Mine is Bachelor of Commerce which means it has only content of finance and might be having no content of IT. What it would be considered in this case ?


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

Up to the ACS to decide, but a reasonable presumption is your degree will be found to have no relevant ICT content.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

*Degree completion date*

Hi Guys,

I will be submitting my ACS in few days. I have a little query :- My Btech degree certificate has all the details ACS looking for like the degree name etc except the degree completion date. Instead, it says "on having successfully completed in the academic year 2010-11". After that it is written 'Given on this day under the seal of university' and the day under seal is 12th june 2012. So while filling up the form for course, can I put 03/2011 in the DATE COMPLETED field as the financial year ends in march or june 2012 when it is given/awarded ?? I am really confused.
Also, my last year markesheet has issuance date of 07/08/2011. 

Please let me know your thoughts on this.

Regards


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

pradyush said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I will be submitting my ACS in few days. I have a little query :- My Btech degree certificate has all the details ACS looking for like the degree name etc except the degree completion date. Instead, it says "on having successfully completed in the academic year 2010-11". After that it is written 'Given on this day under the seal of university' and the day under seal is 12th june 2012. So while filling up the form for course, can I put 03/2011 in the DATE COMPLETED field as the financial year ends in march or june 2012 when it is given/awarded ?? I am really confused.
> Also, my last year markesheet has issuance date of 07/08/2011.
> ...


I requested a letter confirming completion from my most recent university, as I shan't be graduating with my MSc formally until February. The ACS were happy to accept such a letter, giving clear confirmation that I had met the conditions to have the degree awarded. 

I would err on the side of caution and suggest that if you cannot get such a letter issued by your institution, use the June 2012 date: this is clear confirmation that the degree had been awarded. I would imagine a quick phone call / email to your university's registry should yield some success, though?

Best of luck


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

ScotDownUnder said:


> I requested a letter confirming completion from my most recent university, as I shan't be graduating with my MSc formally until February. The ACS were happy to accept such a letter, giving clear confirmation that I had met the conditions to have the degree awarded.
> 
> I would err on the side of caution and suggest that if you cannot get such a letter issued by your institution, use the June 2012 date: this is clear confirmation that the degree had been awarded. I would imagine a quick phone call / email to your university's registry should yield some success, though?
> 
> Best of luck


Thanks Scot. I have completed my degree in March 2011 but the certificate was issued on june 2012. The problem is my work experience starts from november 2011. If I use june 2012 as my completion day then it would be marked irrelevant and then my ACS will be negative not having 4 years of experience to match ICT major. 
Do the statement 'cpmpleted successfully in financial year 2010-2011' does not specify that it has been completed then ?

Regards


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

pradyush said:


> Thanks Scot. I have completed my degree in March 2011 but the certificate was issued on june 2012. The problem is my work experience starts from november 2011. If I use june 2012 as my completion day then it would be marked irrelevant and then my ACS will be negative not having 4 years of experience to match ICT major.
> Do the statement 'cpmpleted successfully in financial year 2010-2011' does not specify that it has been completed then ?
> 
> Regards


The ACS will - as far as I know - be looking for confirmation of a specific date.

Honestly, I'd just phone your university registry up and explain the situation. I imagine a member of the admin staff would be more than happy to run off a brief letter confirming that you completed in 2010 / 2011. I would stress that it's safest to make sure there's a specific date of completion on that (in my case, it was the date of the final Faculty Examinations Board).

Might also be worth writing to the ACS team by email and just asking for some clarification on this (specifically, the need for a precise date -v- financial year date); however, I would genuinely be surprised if they settle for a financial year comment.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

ScotDownUnder said:


> The ACS will - as far as I know - be looking for confirmation of a specific date.
> 
> Honestly, I'd just phone your university registry up and explain the situation. I imagine a member of the admin staff would be more than happy to run off a brief letter confirming that you completed in 2010 / 2011. I would stress that it's safest to make sure there's a specific date of completion on that (in my case, it was the date of the final Faculty Examinations Board).
> 
> Might also be worth writing to the ACS team by email and just asking for some clarification on this (specifically, the need for a precise date -v- financial year date); however, I would genuinely be surprised if they settle for a financial year comment.


Thanks Scot. I have also a 'college leaving certificate' which also says that I have completed the degree in a particular date 2011. Hope that would do but the certificate is issued by the college which under the University. :juggle:


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

pradyush said:


> Thanks Scot. I have also a 'college leaving certificate' which also says that I have completed the degree in a particular date 2011. Hope that would do but the certificate is issued by the college which under the University. :juggle:


I don't see that being a major issue. Hopefully the ACS guys can give you more clarification. They're very good at getting back to queries promptly by email.

Let us know how it goes


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

ScotDownUnder said:


> I don't see that being a major issue. Hopefully the ACS guys can give you more clarification. They're very good at getting back to queries promptly by email.
> 
> Let us know how it goes


Thanks for your inputs. Have dropped an email to them & I will keep you posted on the same


----------



## Chethan (Dec 15, 2015)

Glad to inform that my case has progressed to stage 4 today. Eagerly waiting for the positive result. 

Stage 1: 12-Dec-2015 
Stage 2: 14-Dec-2015
Stage 4: 16-Dec-2015


----------



## swaroop26 (Nov 8, 2015)

Submitted ACS on 10th .. 4 th stage on 11th . no change further. I guess I am going to miss 18th draw


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

swaroop26 said:


> Submitted ACS on 10th .. 4 th stage on 11th . no change further. I guess I am going to miss 18th draw


I dunno, mate. Keep positive. Still a day to go!


----------



## nsiramsetty (Sep 29, 2015)

Finally woke up with a good status and started my day with good result. I have got the assessment results as expected.

Below are the complete time lines. On an average, If your case doesn't have any complications, so many work experiences to assess, It should be done in a Monday to Friday Basis i.e 4-5 Working Days.

Myself -- all in Sydney Timezone

Submitted(Stage 1) -- Dec 9th 06:00 AM
Allocated (Stage 2) -- Dec 9th 08:00 AM
Request for more Documents(Stage 3) -- Dec 9th 12:00 AM
Resubmitted documents -- Dec 9th 02:00 PM
With Assessor ( Stage 4a) -- Dec 10th 07:00 AM
In Progress (Stage 4b) -- Dec 16th 12:00 PM
Case Finalized and got Result in Mail -- Dec 16th 02:00 PM

Spouse-- all in Sydney Timezone

Submitted(Stage 1) -- Dec 11th 06:00 AM
Allocated (Stage 2) -- Dec 11th 07:00 AM
With Assessor ( Stage 4a) -- Dec 11th 07:00 AM
In Progress (Stage 4b) -- Dec 16th 12:00 PM
Case Finalized and got Result in Mail -- Dec 16th 02:00 PM

From my observation, It doesn't matter when your case reached till 4a. You can expect results soon only after it is in Stage 4b (In Progress). No point on making guesses until your application reached Stage 4b. It is indefinite. But once it is reached 4b, you can expect result in 1 day or even in hours.

My Inputs to others, of course some are mistakes done by me but still escaped 

1.	Please have date of attestation on attested copies.
2.	In case of Gradesheets or Transcripts, please merge all into a single pdf. My case was delayed by 2 days because I uploaded 8 pdf's.
3.	For the candidates, who are having spouse( To be precise, Wife) name different on Degree and Passport. It is common in india and don't worry, just upload. It is not an issue till the time first name is not changed. This doesn't applies if there is change in entire name 
4.	For candidates with Arrears or backlogs in Graduation, just don't worry and upload only the actual gradesheets, generally there will be 8 in India . 2 for each semster. But be ready with supplimentary gradesheets incase they want to crosscheck. In my case they didn't bothered about them.
5.	For candidates from Testing Background, again don't worry about designation or role in reference letter, just concentrate on roles and responsibilities and convince your manager accordingly. I did it for my wife whose designation is Senior Subject Matter Expert in Testing but RnR are related to 261313. It goes through.


----------



## nsiramsetty (Sep 29, 2015)

Don't worry. It hardly takes hours to get status changed from With Assessor- In Progress - Case Finalized

Hope they will get your file tomorrow morning and if yes, you will get your result by 10 AM india Time. You still have 6-7 hrs time to fill EOI.



swaroop26 said:


> Submitted ACS on 10th .. 4 th stage on 11th . no change further. I guess I am going to miss 18th draw


----------



## theskyisalive (Dec 11, 2015)

Congratulations nsiramsetty! Hope the trend continues and I and all others who are waiting with our fingers crossed get our results too by this Friday...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

Well done, chap. It looks like the ACS are keeping up the recent trend for fast turnarounds


----------



## nsiramsetty (Sep 29, 2015)

Also, See that My Wife's ACS is submitted on 11th and I already got it. Who knows yours might be travelling through Internet Cables .. Check your email continuously from 2:00 AM Indian Time tomorrow.



nsiramsetty said:


> Don't worry. It hardly takes hours to get status changed from With Assessor- In Progress - Case Finalized
> 
> Hope they will get your file tomorrow morning and if yes, you will get your result by 10 AM india Time. You still have 6-7 hrs time to fill EOI.


----------



## krish19 (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi nsiramsetty,

congtratzz!!

I have doubt, actually in the acs site assessment status shown as Stage 1 Stage 2 Stage 3 Stage 4 Stage 5 , I have not seen anything like 4a, 4b

my application status is displaying as stage 4 with assessor.

can u please clarify me.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

krish19 said:


> Hi nsiramsetty,
> 
> congtratzz!!
> 
> ...


Stage 4 will first appear as 'With Assessor': This indicates that it's been allocated and is in a work queue.

Stage 4 will then progress to 'In Progress': This indicates that the assessing officer is looking at your case and - hopefully - a decision will be imminent.


----------



## theskyisalive (Dec 11, 2015)

My application status finally changed to 'In Progress' now!

11/Dec/2015 - ACS Submitted 
14/Dec/2015 - ACS Stage 4a (with Assessor)
17/Dec/2015 2:30pm Sydney time- ACS Stage 4b(in Progress)


----------



## krish19 (Dec 15, 2015)

theskyisalive said:


> My application status finally changed to 'In Progress' now!
> 
> 11/Dec/2015 - ACS Submitted
> 14/Dec/2015 - ACS Stage 4a (with Assessor)
> 17/Dec/2015 2:30pm Sydney time- ACS Stage 4b(in Progress)


Did u got the result today??


----------



## theskyisalive (Dec 11, 2015)

krish19 said:


> Did u got the result today??


Still waiting for the result...hoping to hear back by tomorrow!


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi Guys,

How much time does it remain normally in stage 2. ?

Regards,
Pradyush


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pradyush said:


> Hi Guys, How much time does it remain normally in stage 2. ? Regards, Pradyush


Normally, the whole process will be completed within 2 weeks. 


But...Their SLA is 12 weeks... and few month ago people did wait that long...


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Normally, the whole process will be completed within 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> But...Their SLA is 12 weeks... and few month ago people did wait that long...


Thanks. Now. I see people are getting results in 5-6 working days also. So stage 2 means allocated so wondering how much time it will take to go to stage 4 or 3 basing upon my docs


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pradyush said:


> Thanks. Now. I see people are getting results in 5-6 working days also. So stage 2 means allocated so wondering how much time it will take to go to stage 4 or 3 basing upon my docs



It varies, some in a single day, from stage 1 to 4, then they get stuck for 4-5 days in stage 4.. So nothing to worry - note there is a chance that you may have to wait till the Holidays are over.


----------



## theskyisalive (Dec 11, 2015)

Got the awaited email this morning! + ACS assessment 

11/Dec/2015 - ACS Submitted 
14/Dec/2015 - ACS Stage 4a (with Assessor)
17/Dec/2015 2:30pm Sydney time- ACS Stage 4b(in Progress)
*18/Dec/2015 10:00am Sydney time - Case Finalised and received email with positive assessment*

I had 4 year Bachelor's degree in Electronics and Telecom., ACS deducted 4 yrs from my work experience as expected!

Next in line is PTE, planning to get done with it before new year celebrations kick in


----------



## krish19 (Dec 15, 2015)

theskyisalive said:


> Got the awaited email this morning! + ACS assessment
> 
> 11/Dec/2015 - ACS Submitted
> 14/Dec/2015 - ACS Stage 4a (with Assessor)
> ...


Congratzz dude...I am still waiting my turn with acs assessment ...I have applied on 10th dec..


----------



## theskyisalive (Dec 11, 2015)

krish19 said:


> Congratzz dude...I am still waiting my turn with acs assessment ...I have applied on 10th dec..


Thanks! I'm sure your application is in process...their turnaround time is certainly awesome these days

In my case I had submitted marksheets, degree certificate and 3 work exp. letters on company letterhead, andit took them 4-5 working days to process and finalize

what all documents did you submit?


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

*Hi*

Hi everyone,
I am new to this forum and need some inputs from senior members regarding ACS.
I have files acs on 13th for 261313 with 10.6 years of exp and my qualification is bsc comp sc from punjab university.

Can anybody tell me how much they are deducting from exp in this type of cases.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## krish19 (Dec 15, 2015)

theskyisalive said:


> Thanks! I'm sure your application is in process...their turnaround time is certainly awesome these days
> 
> In my case I had submitted marksheets, degree certificate and 3 work exp. letters on company letterhead, andit took them 4-5 working days to process and finalize
> 
> what all documents did you submit?


Hi,

I have submitted passport, convocation and transcripts, 2 SD's from manager with experience letters and 3 work exp. letters on company letterhead.

but not sure its already 7 working days over in my case.

i am planning to mail them on Monday about the status.


----------



## theskyisalive (Dec 11, 2015)

krish19 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted passport, convocation and transcripts, 2 SD's from manager with experience letters and 3 work exp. letters on company letterhead.
> 
> ...



I read somewhere in the forum that ACS is off for next 2 weeks, there might be a delay in their response!


----------



## krish19 (Dec 15, 2015)

theskyisalive said:


> I read somewhere in the forum that ACS is off for next 2 weeks, there might be a delay in their response!


yup..

Advance Notice - End of Year Closure 2015 

The ACS offices will be closed from Thursday 24th December 2015 and will re-open on Thursday 7th January 2016. Phone and email enquiries will be not be available during this time. 

So I am hoping I will get my assessment positive before 24th dec.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## BizTalk (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi Guys
This forum has been the main source for Expat's and not being a contributor is being evil !
Just to let you know guys, I got my ACS assessment positive today.
I applied on 4th Dec and got my result today.

The following employment after September 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 09/06 - 08/10 (3yrs 11mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: xxx
Country: INDIA

Dates: 08/12 - 12/15 (3yrs 4mths)
Position: Software Consultant
Employer: xxx (My Limited Company)
Country: UNITED KINGDOM

The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
(I was not able to get the letter from these organisations coz I left them in a short span after few months. I was a permi !)

Dates: 08/11 - 04/12 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: xxx Consultant - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Detail
Employer: xxxx

Dates: 04/12 - 08/12 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: xxx Developer - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Detail
Employer: xxxxx
Country: UNITED KINGDOM

So Total of 3 Y 11M + 3 Y 4M = 7 Y 3 M - ACS 2 Y = 5 Y 3 M:second::second::second:

IF (Exp > 5 Years )
{
Points=Points +10;
Happiness ++;
}


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

BizTalk said:


> Hi Guys
> This forum has been the main source for Expat's and not being a contributor is being evil !
> Just to let you know guys, I got my ACS assessment positive today.
> I applied on 4th Dec and got my result today.
> ...



Hi BizTalk,

Congrats for your result I am also waiting for my result as I submitted ACS on 13th Dec under 261313 with 10.6 years of exp. 

Can you please tell what is qualification Masters or Bachelors.


----------



## BizTalk (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks Mate
I have both. B.E from India and Masters from U.K


----------



## krish19 (Dec 15, 2015)

BizTalk said:


> Hi Guys
> This forum has been the main source for Expat's and not being a contributor is being evil !
> Just to let you know guys, I got my ACS assessment positive today.
> I applied on 4th Dec and got my result today.
> ...


Hi dude,

Congratzz!!

could you please clarify why below exp is Not Assessable due to Insufficient Detail.

Dates: 08/11 - 04/12 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: xxx Consultant - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Detail
Employer: xxxx

Dates: 04/12 - 08/12 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: xxx Developer - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Detail
Employer: xxxxx
Country: UNITED KINGDOM

It might help others.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

krish19 said:


> Hi dude,
> 
> Congratzz!!
> 
> ...


See if this helps: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/7939746-post4.html


----------



## BizTalk (Jul 14, 2015)

krish19 said:


> Hi dude,
> 
> Congratzz!!
> 
> ...


Thanks mate !
I kinda knew that it won't go through as I was not able to get the reference letter with the job details in it. (I ditched those companies in few months so they were not pleased with it, plus my managers left too.)
But, 5 years 3 months or 11 months wouldn't have made much of a difference for me.
I literally got my PTE-A result few hours ago and launched my expression of interest too.


----------



## mgkarthick (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi friends,

Kindly help me on my case.

I did my ACS on 10th July as ICT BA (6+) years. now I want to assess as Analyst programmer as I have that experience and I did not add I thought, its not required for ICT BA. (its my bad)...

I have to do one of the 2 things.

1. I checked my assessed docs and found below line... 
"•	Responsible for reconciliation of investment holdings and market data with other servers / database using SQL, UNIX Shell scripting and report DQ issues to development team."

Will this give me advantage to get Analyst programmer... also mostly I work on the banking systems.

Or

2. I understand that I can include few points in the latest employment for assessing again ( 6 months completed). but would like to know if I can include few lines in previous employment letter related to programming which I really have on UNIX and SQL which I missed to add as I thought it is not required for ICT BA.... 

Please advise friends.

Regards...


----------



## snb (Nov 8, 2015)

I got ACS +VE report today. I had submitted on 15th Dec. It took just 3 days ! It went to 4a on 15th and 4-b on 18th and got the mail on 18th 

FYI docs submitted: [ 261313 -Sw Engineer ]
Docs Submitted: B.E - Transcript+Marks Cards+ Certificate
Experience : HR reference letters from all companies I worked with with roles and resp. Nothing else. All these docs were notarized. Some were in color and some were in BW. 

However, they have deducted first 3 years from 10.6 years exp! I have done B.E in IT . I have no idea why? Because of this I will lose 5 points. I think DIBP will consider only 7 years.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have submitted my ACS on 17th and it is in 4a stage today. 
I have my bachelors of 4 years in Electronics and telecom eng and applied for Software engineer. 

I have exact 4 years of expreince. As my exp. is not closely related to occupation, my exact 4 years will be deducted in that process. So. what will be the assessment ? and how they will say that I am nominated for Software engineer ? I don't want any points for exp. but want 15 points for my degree. 

Seniors please do let me your thoughts.

Regards,
Pradyush


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

pradyush said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my ACS on 17th and it is in 4a stage today.
> I have my bachelors of 4 years in Electronics and telecom eng and applied for Software engineer.
> ...


Your ACS result should read somewhat like:

(1) Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

(2) Your Bachelor of Engineering from University of ___ completed April 2011 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree.

(1) means the assessment is positive for your nominated 261313 occupation and (2) means you are eligible to claim 15 points for your degree.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

pradyush said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my ACS on 17th and it is in 4a stage today.
> I have my bachelors of 4 years in Electronics and telecom eng and applied for Software engineer.
> ...





KeeDa said:


> Your ACS result should read somewhat like:
> 
> (1) Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> ...


Thanks Keeda..


----------



## belapmehta (Dec 20, 2015)

Why they deducted 3 years in your case ?


----------



## mgkarthick (Sep 21, 2015)

Again posting...

Hi friends,

Kindly help me on my case.

I did my ACS on 10th July as ICT BA (6+) years. now I want to assess as Analyst programmer as I have that experience and I did not add I thought, its not required for ICT BA. (its my bad)...

I have to do one of the 2 things.

1. I checked my assessed docs and found below line... 
"•	Responsible for reconciliation of investment holdings and market data with other servers / database using SQL, UNIX Shell scripting and report DQ issues to development team."

Will this give me advantage to get Analyst programmer... also mostly I work on the banking systems.

Or

2. I understand that I can include few points in the latest employment for assessing again ( 6 months completed). but would like to know if I can include few lines in previous employment letter related to programming which I really have on UNIX and SQL which I missed to add as I thought it is not required for ICT BA.... 

Please advise friends.

Regards...


----------



## mgkarthick (Sep 21, 2015)

ACS:

*What do I do if my Review or Appeal application was not lodged within the 60 day restriction?*
Unfortunately, you will not be eligible to apply for a review or appeal application. You need to lodge a new skills assessment application. We do ask all applicants to check their result letter as soon as it is issued, to ensure all the information they require for migration purposes has been assessed.

I have applied 6 months ago... I want to add few lines in my previous employer letter which I have it already. Can I add few additional points in my previously submitted documents?...

Kindly advise.

Regards, Karthick


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

mgkarthick said:


> ACS:
> 
> *What do I do if my Review or Appeal application was not lodged within the 60 day restriction?*
> Unfortunately, you will not be eligible to apply for a review or appeal application. You need to lodge a new skills assessment application. We do ask all applicants to check their result letter as soon as it is issued, to ensure all the information they require for migration purposes has been assessed.
> ...


My understanding is that you will require a fresh assessment.


----------



## Chethan (Dec 15, 2015)

Submitted to ACS assessment on 12-Dec-2015 
Stage 2: 14-Dec-2015
Stage 4: 16-Dec-2015 

And no progress at all after this point. Will I get the result before the Christmas?


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

Chethan said:


> Submitted to ACS assessment on 12-Dec-2015
> Stage 2: 14-Dec-2015
> Stage 4: 16-Dec-2015
> 
> And no progress at all after this point. Will I get the result before the Christmas?


Possibly. If all the paperwork is in order, it could be your assessing officer gets around to it today or tomorrow (I think the ACS is still open until Christmas Eve?)

If it doesn't come this week, I think it most likely you'll receive it in the first few days of January. Given that the next round is January 8th, this should still leave you plenty of time to lodge an EOI.


----------



## krish19 (Dec 15, 2015)

Finallly!! i got mail with + ACS assessment 

10/Dec/2015 - ACS Submitted 
11/Dec/2015 - ACS Stage 4a (with Assessor)
19/Dec/2015 Surprisingly on saturday (in Progress)
21/Dec/2015 2:30am Sydney time - Case Finalised and received email with positive assessment

ACS deducted 4 yrs from my work experience as expected!

Next in line is PTE,


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

krish19 said:


> Finallly!! i got mail with + ACS assessment
> 
> 10/Dec/2015 - ACS Submitted
> 11/Dec/2015 - ACS Stage 4a (with Assessor)
> ...


Congrats...What is your education details and WE ? Can you tell me how they calcualted your 4 years month wise ?


----------



## satsah (Oct 2, 2015)

I have submitted yesterday and today its in stage 4.is there any possibilities to finalise before xmas?


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

*Hi All*

Hi All,

I have submitted my ACS on 13th December under 261313 and it is in 4a stage as of now.

I have degree of Bsc. Computer Science (3Years)
My Total Exp is 10.6 years in software industry and my roles and responsibilities are almost similar to 261313.

Exp Details: 
July 2005 to March 2014 (8 years 9 months)
March 2014 to till date. (1 year 9 months)

Can anybody give Idea How much ACS will deduct from my overall experience.

And by when I can expect the result of ACS.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

RKS20 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my ACS on 13th December under 261313 and it is in 4a stage as of now.
> 
> ...


I guess ACS might deduct 4 years and you might be able to claim 10 points


----------



## krish19 (Dec 15, 2015)

pradyush said:


> Congrats...What is your education details and WE ? Can you tell me how they calcualted your 4 years month wise ?


Thanks mate,

I have EEE (electrical) degree and 7.5 years exp.

acs deducted 4 years and I am left with 3.5 years exp for 5 points.

to clarify on month wise calculation acs will consider full month even if u worked 2 days in that month. Example if I joined on 29th march in the company acs will consider march month exp. mm/yy to mm/yy.


----------



## gajanayake (Jul 3, 2015)

krish19 said:


> Thanks mate,
> 
> I have EEE (electrical) degree and 7.5 years exp.
> 
> ...


Hi Krish,

Are you sure about this calculation ? Because I have read in another post that ACS will exclude any incomplete months. My Exp is as follow. Because of this confusion I'm waiting till 1st Feb 2016 to apply for ACS. Really appreciate your response with regards this. 

Company A - 28/09/2011 to 16/10/2013 = ??
Company B - 23/12/2013 to 23/04/2015 = ??
Company C - 27/04/20185 to 27/12/2015 = ??

Thanks and Regards
Gajanayake


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

*ACS +ve*

Hi all,

Thanks for all your help and feedback.
I received my +ve ACS assessment today and they deducted 2.6 years from my total exp.
My score is 60 points now and in process of filing EOI.

Time Line:
Filed ACS: 13th Dec 2015
Received ACS: 23rd Dec 2015.


----------



## krish19 (Dec 15, 2015)

gajanayake said:


> Hi Krish,
> 
> Are you sure about this calculation ? Because I have read in another post that ACS will exclude any incomplete months. My Exp is as follow. Because of this confusion I'm waiting till 1st Feb 2016 to apply for ACS. Really appreciate your response with regards this.
> 
> ...


ACS wont exclude incomplete months, u have company A ==>2.1month and B&C ==> 2 years.

u can apply now for acs and for current company u can mention as to date as till date in the R&R letter that get counted during EOI.

one of my friend's WE counted from july where he worked only two days i.e., july 29th.


----------



## krish19 (Dec 15, 2015)

RKS20 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks for all your help and feedback.
> I received my +ve ACS assessment today and they deducted 2.6 years from my total exp.
> ...


can u please share your qualification and WE?

why they deducted 2.6 years. it should be either 2 or 4 years deduction.


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

*Acs*



krish19 said:


> can u please share your qualification and WE?
> 
> why they deducted 2.6 years. it should be either 2 or 4 years deduction.


I have degree of Bsc. Computer Science (3Years) From Panjab University Chandigarh.
My Total Exp is 10.6 years in software industry and my roles and responsibilities are almost similar to 261313.

Exp Details:
July 2005 to March 2014 (8 years 9 months)
March 2014 to till date. (1 year 9 months)

I was working as trainee for 6 months initially may be that's why they deducted 6 more months.


----------



## gajanayake (Jul 3, 2015)

krish19 said:


> ACS wont exclude incomplete months, u have company A ==>2.1month and B&C ==> 2 years.
> 
> u can apply now for acs and for current company u can mention as to date as till date in the R&R letter that get counted during EOI.
> 
> one of my friend's WE counted from july where he worked only two days i.e., july 29th.


Thanks Krish! I will start to prepare my docs for ACS.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

krish19 said:


> Thanks mate,
> 
> I have EEE (electrical) degree and 7.5 years exp.
> 
> ...


Thanks..It seems I am safe.. I will have exact 4 years according to this calculation and if they give the result next month as it is still in 4A, I will have one month more which is fine


----------



## ronak28286 (Dec 28, 2015)

*ACS process*

Does ACS deduct the no of years of experience from total number of years ?

On what basis number of years are deducted and calculated ?

Can anyone please provide me process flow

Thanks


----------



## krish19 (Dec 15, 2015)

ronak28286 said:


> Does ACS deduct the no of years of experience from total number of years ?
> 
> On what basis number of years are deducted and calculated ?
> 
> ...


share your qualification and total experience


----------



## ronak28286 (Dec 28, 2015)

completed 3 yrs of Bsc in IT from Gujarat University, India.

2 Yrs of Graduate diploma from swinburne university, melbourne.

5+ years of relevant experience post qualification


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

ronak28286 said:


> completed 3 yrs of Bsc in IT from Gujarat University, India.
> 
> 2 Yrs of Graduate diploma from swinburne university, melbourne.
> 
> 5+ years of relevant experience post qualification


Was the work experience in Aus or elsewhere?


----------



## ronak28286 (Dec 28, 2015)

ScotDownUnder said:


> Was the work experience in Aus or elsewhere?


offshore work experience


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

ronak28286 said:


> offshore work experience


So, depends on how the ACS look at the graduate diploma. Based on the skills assessment document on their website, an Australian qualification won't require work experience, so by that reading, all five years should - in theory - count.

Might be worth just pinging them a wee email and checking this. They'll be on holiday for a week or so, but imagine you'll hear back some point week commencing 11th January.


----------



## ronak28286 (Dec 28, 2015)

ScotDownUnder said:


> So, depends on how the ACS look at the graduate diploma. Based on the skills assessment document on their website, an Australian qualification won't require work experience, so by that reading, all five years should - in theory - count.
> 
> Might be worth just pinging them a wee email and checking this. They'll be on holiday for a week or so, but imagine you'll hear back some point week commencing 11th January.




ok thanks will query them now


----------



## kllee1983 (Jan 4, 2016)

*ACS Result*

Hi All, 

I have a question regarding the years of skilled employment hope you can clarify for me.
My experience result was assessed until Feb 2015 and was 3 months short to claims max points which is 8 years of experience. 

By now i already have enough experience to claim max points which is 8 years, but question is do i need to re-access with ACS? Or does providing supporting documents like salary payslip from March to present are sufficient? 

Please advice. Thanks.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

Did any one get the assessment today ? I applied on 17th dec and it is in In progress (4b) stage since dec 30th. 

Regards,
Pradyush


----------



## avvij237 (Jan 5, 2016)

pradyush said:


> Did any one get the assessment today ? I applied on 17th dec and it is in In progress (4b) stage since dec 30th.
> 
> Regards,
> Pradyush


Same is the case with me. No idea why it is still held up?


----------



## satsah (Oct 2, 2015)

I have applied on 20th Dec , still in phase-4 . From website its saying they gonna reopen from 7th January. Thanks


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

Ok. Then we should get results by early next week. :juggle:


----------



## a2avin (Dec 18, 2015)

*In stage 4*

Hi All,

I applied on 23-Dec, status is 4. Would it go from 4 -> 4a & 4b?


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

a2avin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied on 23-Dec, status is 4. Would it go from 4 -> 4a & 4b?


Status always remains at 4. But people call it 4a when it shows ASSESMENT(sitting the queue) and 4b when it shows INPROGRESS (That means assessor looking at it). Hope that clears your doubt.


----------



## a2avin (Dec 18, 2015)

Cool pradyush.. Mine says Inprogress.. Your application has been allocated to an Authorised Assessor. so its 4b 
Keeping fingers crossed to hear back soon


----------



## a2avin (Dec 18, 2015)

*Ielts*

Guys,

Do we need to sit for IELTS even if we score 60 points without considering IELTS scores? I have my engineering degree in English and have a letter to confirm that.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

a2avin said:


> Guys,
> 
> Do we need to sit for IELTS even if we score 60 points without considering IELTS scores? I have my engineering degree in English and have a letter to confirm that.


You are required to have *competent English*. You can do away with these English tests if you have UK passport.


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

Usually when it says "in progress", that means you can expect an outcome with 24-48 hours, as has been the trend lately and as it happened with me this month. Good luck to you..


----------



## satsah (Oct 2, 2015)

In my case it's showing in progress from 30th


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

Probably, it is due to the holidays being observed. Anyways, Generally people are observing an outcome after 1-2 days of moving to stage 4b "in progress".. Good luck.


----------



## satsah (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks and same to u.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

For me its on first phase only , I dont know why. I have submitted my application to acs on 4th Jan. Is it due to holidays or something else is wrong


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

Zizy86 said:


> For me its on first phase only , I dont know why. I have submitted my application to acs on 4th Jan. Is it due to holidays or something else is wrong


Yes. ! They were on holidays untill today. Next week, it will move. I have applied on 17th decmbr and have not recieved yet. It is in 4B stage. Once I get , I will let you know guys. Untill then chill


----------



## sabooo (Jan 5, 2016)

Hello Folks - I submitted my ACS evaluation yesterday for 2613 Software Engineer. Does anyone know what are the current processing time estimates? How long it is going to take ACS to complete the evaluation? Thanks


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

sabooo said:


> Hello Folks - I submitted my ACS evaluation yesterday for 2613 Software Engineer. Does anyone know what are the current processing time estimates? How long it is going to take ACS to complete the evaluation? Thanks


2 weeks approx. many like me are waiting for results due to long holiday season. They have opened today. Bdw Wat is ur point break, I am also SE.


----------



## sabooo (Jan 5, 2016)

pradyush said:


> 2 weeks approx. many like me are waiting for results due to long holiday season. They have opened today. Bdw Wat is ur point break, I am also SE.


15 (Bachelors) + 10 ( Experience) is what i am expecting and total 60. Not sure how good the chances are for 60, do you have any knowledge on it? How about yourself?


----------



## Alysa (Nov 22, 2015)

Hey guys!! 
I have a question when Acs takes 2 years of experience, the time as a trainee or junior is taking in account?! Example: 7 years ( 1° - junior) - 2 years ACS = 5 years or 4 years? 

Cheers


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Alysa said:


> Hey guys!!
> I have a question when Acs takes 2 years of experience, the time as a trainee or junior is taking in account?! Example: 7 years ( 1° - junior) - 2 years ACS = 5 years or 4 years?
> 
> Cheers


If that employment was not part of (or requirement for) your degree, was paid, and was full time, they will consider it as work experience. For instance, some courses in India have a final semester called "Industrial Training" where students are to work as interns, and this work experience is generally not counted in the calculations.


----------



## Alysa (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks Keeda! I figured out!!


----------



## hamad35 (Jan 9, 2016)

*Acs stages*



sabbys77 said:


> Earlier in the month as per the post of other members, ACS was quite fast but now it seems to get slowdown with unknown reason.. at least first few stages were really fast indeed.



Dear All,

Hope you will be fine . Can anyone please help me regarding ACS Stages.

Stage 1.
Stage 2
Stage 3.
Stage 4.

What does these stages indicates?

Any feedback will be highly appreciated.

My scenario is:
Education MBA Finance
Age: 35
Experience : since 1997 till Date.
Occupation: IT as Senior IT Officer.
CAE Result: 203 out of 210( IELTS 8 Bands).
MBA degree and Transcript sent to Vetasses for Education Credential Assessment.

I have sent my MBA degree and Transcript to Vetasses for ECA. And Experience Certificates to ACS as my experience is in IT Field. Can anyone tell me please , what shall i do in that scenario,as my MBA degree not in line with IT Experience?


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

Has anyone received their results after Jan 1st ? I have been waiting since 17th dec ?


----------



## satsah (Oct 2, 2015)

I have received today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

satsah said:


> I have received today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your response. When did u apply ? What is ur timline.


----------



## satsah (Oct 2, 2015)

20th dec. thanks


----------



## a2avin (Dec 18, 2015)

*Rpl*

Hi, I got this response from ACS. I'm bit worried. What would this imply? Would I loose my experience points? I've about 10.5 years of IT experience but I'm a mechanical engineer..

Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type. 
We would like to provide you the opportunity to change your application type to a Recognition of Prior Learning application (RPL).


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

a2avin said:


> Hi, I got this response from ACS. I'm bit worried. What would this imply? Would I loose my experience points? I've about 10.5 years of IT experience but I'm a mechanical engineer..
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type.
> We would like to provide you the opportunity to change your application type to a Recognition of Prior Learning application (RPL).


From the sounds of this, they've assessed your degree(s) and found them to have no relevant ICT content.

If you go down the RPL route, you may be able to get a positive assessment: bear in mind that this will mean at least 6 years of work experience will be deemed unskilled before you achieve a skill met date. That would therefore leave you with 4.5 years of skilled experience.


----------



## a2avin (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Scott.

So I'm left with no choice but score over 8 in IELTS.
Age 32, 30
Degree ,15
Experience, 5

IELTS 10
Total 60?


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

a2avin said:


> Thanks for the reply Scott.
> 
> So I'm left with no choice but score over 8 in IELTS.
> Age 32, 30
> ...


An 8 in each section of IELTS would give you 20 points for Superior English, I believe.


----------



## satsah (Oct 2, 2015)

Today received my +ve ACS result but deducted my latest job as not closely related to ANZSCO but i have done exactly same tasks for both companies(considered 1st job).My latest employer put more business related tasks. After explaining him in details, now he is happy to add few more responsibilities in addition to last experience letter which match with ICT. SO my question is can I reassess/review my acs result with my updated client reference letter? Please share your experience.


----------



## a2avin (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks Scott. I'll have to fill in rpl response. Any one with this experience can you please guide?


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

Preumably, you could try. However, if I were the ACS, I would be asking why those details weren't in the original reference letter...


----------



## satsah (Oct 2, 2015)

ScotDownUnder said:


> Preumably, you could try. However, if I were the ACS, I would be asking why those details weren't in the original reference letter...


Thanks scot. Basically he put all business related tasks and few IT related tasks. After explaining him about my ACS result, he agreed to give more details about my job. do you know anyone experience with this.


----------



## belapmehta (Dec 20, 2015)

satsah said:


> Thanks scot. Basically he put all business related tasks and few IT related tasks. After explaining him about my ACS result, he agreed to give more details about my job. do you know anyone experience with this.


Anyone else who received positive assessment from ACS?


----------



## Shoaib Younis (Jan 7, 2016)

belapmehta said:


> Anyone else who received positive assessment from ACS?


when did you apply for ACS?


----------



## gurramdi (Dec 7, 2015)

I received results for my skills assessment today/ Below are key dates in my case:

ACS Application Submitted Dec21
Application assigned and is in progress	Dec22
Application under Assessment	Dec22
Assessment received	Jan12

I received it as positive. However, I'm a little bit confused as ACS took more than 2 years in order to issue a Skill Level Requirement Met Date. Is anyone out there who faced this?

Let me explain:
My first job role was in a company from 06/05-06/08 (which is 3 years)

Now if I understand correctly ACS takes 2 years from your experience for meeting skill level requirement date.

But they indicated in the letter that all experience/employment after Dec2007 (which is 30 months since the beginning of my experience) is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level.

Should i write back to ACS asking why is it that they took 30 months for req met date rather than 24 months (which is what explained all over)

Or am i missing something here?

Can someone please clarify?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## hamad35 (Jan 9, 2016)

*ACS Assessment Awaited*

Good Luck to you Brother .


I have also applied for ACS Assessment through an RPL route in December 2015. Still waiting for my Outcome . Job Title is Senior IT Officer since 1997 till Date . Education is MBA in Finance so have sent MBA Transcript and Degree to Vetasses for ECA. I have done Cambridge Advance English Test instead of IELTS and got overall 8 Bands ( 203 in CAE Test). 

I have 18 years of experience and i think they will deduct 2 or 4 years of experience from my overall experience . I did MBA in 2007 from Pakistan . 

Do you have any idea , how much years from my experience will be deducted.

MBA in 2006
Bachelor of Commerce in 2003
Diploma in Business Administration in 1999
10th Standard in 1997


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

gurramdi said:


> I received results for my skills assessment today/ Below are key dates in my case:
> 
> ACS Application Submitted Dec21
> Application assigned and is in progress	Dec22
> ...


The rule is 2 years in the past 10 years; or 4 years anytime in the past. They check which of these two options will give you maximum possible skilled work experience, and since 30 months deduction left you with more skilled experience (than 48 months would have), you received it as such. Nothing wrong in it.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

hamad35 said:


> Good Luck to you Brother .
> 
> 
> I have also applied for ACS Assessment through an RPL route in December 2015. Still waiting for my Outcome . Job Title is Senior IT Officer since 1997 till Date . Education is MBA in Finance so have sent MBA Transcript and Degree to Vetasses for ECA. I have done Cambridge Advance English Test instead of IELTS and got overall 8 Bands ( 203 in CAE Test).
> ...


For RPL applications, it is 6 years deduction of "relevant" work experience- i.e. 6 years out of 18 from your work closely related to your nominated occupation (ANZSCO).


----------



## gurramdi (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks KeeDa for your response. If i count everything after Dec2007 in that case (and since i submitted on Dec21 and we consider only months but not dates) then i should count my experience for points from Jan2008 to Dec2015 which is exactly 8 years (and its all out of Australia)

so will i get 10 points or 15 points?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

gurramdi said:


> Thanks KeeDa for your response. If i count everything after Dec2007 in that case (and since i submitted on Dec21 and we consider only months but not dates) then i should count my experience for points from Jan2008 to Dec2015 which is exactly 8 years (and its all out of Australia)
> 
> so will i get 10 points or 15 points?


Yes, Jan 2008. Go ahead and enter these details in the EOI and keep the To-Date for your current employment blank. Submit the EOI. If the system does not award you 15 points now, it will definitely auto-increase your points by 5 on 01-Feb.

Remember to upload 2 work reference letters at the time of visa application- one which you already submitted to ACS for the assessment and a new one to cover the period after assessment till invitation. The new one would be required to prove that you rightfully claimed extra work points in Feb-2016.


----------



## punprash (Apr 15, 2015)

Dear All,

I need one suggestion regarding ACS assessment. I have done my assessment in June 2014 as software tester (261314) that time software testers are in SOL list but now 2015 onwards its in CSOL and I read hundreds of posts on expat forum like NO state is entertaining Software testers (261314). Please Suggest if I would go for Reassessment from ACS Is it any risk involve as previous assessment is done as software tester only but my desgination was software engineer only till 2013.My acs assessment will expire this year in June.

Please suggest. whether reassessment is good option or not..?

Is there any risk invlove in it or acs will reject my new application.

Please suggest.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## gurjitsingh (Sep 8, 2015)

I applied to renew my skills assessment (SE) on 8th january, acs website still showing in stage 1. Anyone in the same situation? I recalled the previous application and submitted it.


----------



## Mikh (Oct 26, 2015)

I applied for skills assessment on Jan 8, got an email today requesting additional information. Sent the docs they asked for and progress bar moved to stage 4. Shouldn't be too long from now I hope.


----------



## gurjitsingh (Sep 8, 2015)

Tnx dear 


Mikh said:


> I applied for skills assessment on Jan 8, got an email today requesting additional information. Sent the docs they asked for and progress bar moved to stage 4. Shouldn't be too long from now I hope.


----------



## gurjitsingh (Sep 8, 2015)

Tnx dear, when they moved ur case from stage 1 to next.


Mikh said:


> I applied for skills assessment on Jan 8, got an email today requesting additional information. Sent the docs they asked for and progress bar moved to stage 4. Shouldn't be too long from now I hope.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## gurjitsingh (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi Zizy,

Is ur application still on staze 1?


Zizy86 said:


> For me its on first phase only , I dont know why. I have submitted my application to acs on 4th Jan. Is it due to holidays or something else is wrong


----------



## talhaaa (Apr 23, 2015)

*Skill assessment*

HI 
I was working overseas with UK base IT company before I moved to Australia for further studies, from last 4 years I am in Australia, furthermore I am still working for that company and submitting my work on-line, my question is as I am in Australia will ACS consider my work as Australian work experience or not? I had meeting with migration consultant he said there are possibilities that ACS consider it.

Any one have same kind of situation?? if yes then please share it.

I will be very thankful to you.
regards


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

Anyone applied on 13Jan? I applied on 13th Jan (263111) and still at stage1.


----------



## Mikh (Oct 26, 2015)

gurjitsingh said:


> Tnx dear, when they moved ur case from stage 1 to next.


I believe it happened yesterday afternoon, when I checked the status at 10 am, it was still at Stage 1. I'm doing Post Australian Study assessment (australian education + australian work experience), besides my education has already been assessed as a requirement for 485 visa. My case should be relatively straightforward for ACS. Don't know what takes them so long.


----------



## sabooo (Jan 5, 2016)

I applied on 6th Jan under 261313 and it changed to stage 2 on 12th Jan and is still stuck in same state since then. Does anyone know the timeline that should be expected from ACS? Sounds like others who applied after me are ahead in the approval chain.


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

Stage 1 (application date) - 6 Jan
Stage 2 - 14 Jan


----------



## sabooo (Jan 5, 2016)

mine just moved to stage4 'Application is being assessed by an Authorised Assessor'.


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

sabooo said:


> mine just moved to stage4 'Application is being assessed by an Authorised Assessor'.


I checked mine immediately, it also has just progressed to Stage 4.


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

destinedtobe said:


> I checked mine immediately, it also has just progressed to Stage 4.


looks like it takes 8-9 days now. Mine still in stage 1. Applied on 13th jan.ray:


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

tartee said:


> looks like it takes 8-9 days now. Mine still in stage 1. Applied on 13th jan.ray:


I guess maybe they had to process the backlogs accumulated during the holidays first (?)


----------



## gurjitsingh (Sep 8, 2015)

U people giving me life as i applied on 8th january & my current expiring on 6-7 feb and i applied my eoi on 13 july 2015.


destinedtobe said:


> sabooo said:
> 
> 
> > mine just moved to stage4 'Application is being assessed by an Authorised Assessor'.
> ...


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

destinedtobe said:


> I guess maybe they had to process the backlogs accumulated during the holidays first (?)


I guess and hope so. feel like applied at bad timing.. so how is your result? did they send the email to you?


----------



## rameshzombie (Jan 7, 2016)

I applied on 10-Jan-2016, still in Stage 1... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

Applied on 23rd Dec, still at Stage 4.


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

There is another thread for ACS 2016


----------



## Agressive_OZ (Jan 15, 2016)

funnybond4u said:


> There is another thread for ACS 2016


I applied for assessment on 29-DEC and till now no news..


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

Agressive_OZ said:


> I applied for assessment on 29-DEC and till now no news..


Oh, thats bad. Did they move your stage?


----------



## Agressive_OZ (Jan 15, 2016)

tartee said:


> Oh, thats bad. Did they move your stage?


I have done it through an agent.. To add to the misery.. He is just saying that there is no update and there is no such thing as stage 1, 2, 3 or 4


----------



## gurjitsingh (Sep 8, 2015)

My application is in stage 2 now, i applied on 8th january 2016 as a Software engineer.


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

Agressive_OZ said:


> I have done it through an agent.. To add to the misery.. He is just saying that there is no update and there is no such thing as stage 1, 2, 3 or 4


that's terrible. that's why i didn't do with agent. no control over your own case. everything have to go through from them. there are 5 stages and mine is still at stage 1.


----------



## Mikh (Oct 26, 2015)

Update: this morning application status changed to "In progress", received the letter by lunchtime (post Australian study + 1 year of experience).


----------



## Agressive_OZ (Jan 15, 2016)

tartee said:


> that's terrible. that's why i didn't do with agent. no control over your own case. everything have to go through from them. there are 5 stages and mine is still at stage 1.


Yes.. You are absolutely right.. Anyways.. At least i will be able to track the EOI based on DIBP website.. Hopefully things will move on by that time..:boxing:


----------



## kct22 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi All,

I got my ACS result today. my application moved to stage 4(with assessor) on 8th Jan and on 16th it again moved to in progress.


----------



## gurjitsingh (Sep 8, 2015)

Today my application in stage 4, With accessor.


gurjitsingh said:


> My application is in stage 2 now, i applied on 8th january 2016 as a Software engineer.


----------



## rameshzombie (Jan 7, 2016)

Mine moved to stage 4 after 18 days :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

Mine also move to stage 2 today, submitted on 13jan


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

tartee said:


> Mine also move to stage 2 today, submitted on 13jan


Saw it moved to stage 4 now.


----------



## iZombie (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi,

I'd filed my assessment to ACS on 15th Jan 2016 and see it still in stage 1. Even my ACS credentials wasn't working for a while when I tried to login to check my application status. So I dropped an email to acs assessment email address and got reply saying they were closed from 27th Dec 2015 to 7th Jan 2016 so clearing backlogs so I should expect TAT of around 6-8 weeks


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

funnybond4u said:


> Applied on 23rd Dec, still at Stage 4.


Got the positive result today 19th Jan 2016.


----------



## Sarv8 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi All,

I had lodged my application on 11th Jan 16 and today morning it showed status to stage 4, now waiting for the results, hope it doesnt shelve down to stage 3:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Alysa (Nov 22, 2015)

Hey Guys! 

For ACS Assessment, if I have performed more than one role as a business analyst and project manager, in my reference letter should have both roles or only focus in business analyst?! 

Cheers,


----------



## iZombie (Jun 5, 2014)

avdhutUAE said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd filed my assessment to ACS on 15th Jan 2016 and see it still in stage 1. Even my ACS credentials wasn't working for a while when I tried to login to check my application status. So I dropped an email to acs assessment email address and got reply saying they were closed from 27th Dec 2015 to 7th Jan 2016 so clearing backlogs so I should expect TAT of around 6-8 weeks


Checked and found mine moved to stage 4... Expecting to get +ve result by EOD :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gajanayake (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Just came my assessment results +ve :second: I submitted my application on 5th Jan 2016. Then it went to Stage 4 on 14th Jan. 

Regards
MG


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Alysa said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> For ACS Assessment, if I have performed more than one role as a business analyst and project manager, in my reference letter should have both roles or only focus in business analyst?!
> 
> Cheers,


Mention both the roles with matching dates/ time period when you performed those duties. Designations hardly matter, but the responsibilities do. However, these designations will be a part of your ACS result and so it would be best if these are mentioned so that they match with payslips and other documents (from the respective time period) that you will be required to submit during your visa application.


----------



## iZombie (Jun 5, 2014)

Alysa said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> For ACS Assessment, if I have performed more than one role as a business analyst and project manager, in my reference letter should have both roles or only focus in business analyst?!
> 
> Cheers,


Dear Alysa,

I believe you should primarily project your skillset letter on the ANZSCO skill you are applying for. As per my info so far, ACS focuses more on your roles and responsibilities than your designations.

To support this check https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf; as it mentions below:
-=-=-=-=--=-=-=-=--=-=-=-=--=-=-=-=--=-=-=-=--=-=-=-=-
At least 65% of the ICT units in your qualification must be relevant to the nominated occupation

At least 65% of the duties and responsibilities listed in the employment reference letters must be relevant to the nominated occupation.
-=-=-=-=--=-=-=-=--=-=-=-=--=-=-=-=--=-=-=-=--=-=-=-=-

You can also refer "261111 - ICT Business Analysts" section on same URL to get a picture of how your your skillset letter should look.

Hope that helps..!! Cheers..!! And all the best!!


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

avdhutUAE said:


> avdhutUAE said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Have you gotten your result? Mine change to stage 4 on 19 jan and since then no progress


----------



## iZombie (Jun 5, 2014)

tartee said:


> Have you gotten your result? Mine change to stage 4 on 19 jan and since then no progress


Not yet.. Mine moved to stage 4 on 20th and have been there ever since.. Hoping to get result next week unless, hopefully; POSITIVE!! :fingerscrossed: 

What about you? Got anything yet?


----------



## Sarv8 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hey Guys,

I got my ACS done and completed on 21st. P.S I had applied in n 11th Jan.


----------



## Sarv8 (Jan 18, 2016)

Alysa said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> For ACS Assessment, if I have performed more than one role as a business analyst and project manager, in my reference letter should have both roles or only focus in business analyst?!
> 
> Cheers,


Hello,

Apart from responses from other members, my 2 cents.

1. Narrow down the skillselect code you are applying for.
2. Of course list all your experience.
3. Make sure that the reference letter for all your positions fulfill the skillselect code's required responsibilities. (Else that extra position might be useless and the review process is again costly and time consuming from ACS perspective and your targeted VISA's points perspective)

So you might want to get either a statuatory declaration highlighting your preferred code's responsibilities or if you get a letter from your employer then its much better.


----------



## kraviraj82 (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi All, 
My wife is an electrical engineer (BE EEE) with 3.7 years of experience in IT field ( java developer). If I apply ACS will she be assessed as qualified ICT engineer without experience or the case will be rejected ? Right now she is not working. 

I am shortfall of 5 points, planning to get 5 more points for spouse. Your answer will help me a lot.

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

avdhutUAE said:


> Not yet.. Mine moved to stage 4 on 20th and have been there ever since.. Hoping to get result next week unless, hopefully; POSITIVE!! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> What about you? Got anything yet?


Strange thing happening. Please see my timeline below. It is back to with Assessor from In Progress. Did it happen to you also?

13th Jan <am> submitted - Stage 1 (In Progress)
19th Jan <am> Stage 2 (Allocated)
20th Jan <am> Stage 4 (With Assessor)
22th Jan <pm> Stage 4 (In Progress)
25th Jan <am> Stage 4 (With Assessor)


----------



## lachiquis (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi there,.. somebody has or know about material to study to PTE Academic exam,.. thanks in advance!


----------



## iZombie (Jun 5, 2014)

tartee said:


> Strange thing happening. Please see my timeline below. It is back to with Assessor from In Progress. Did it happen to you also?
> 
> 13th Jan <am> submitted - Stage 1 (In Progress)
> 19th Jan <am> Stage 2 (Allocated)
> ...


Hey tartee,

Mine has been in stage 4 (with assessor) ever since 20th Jan.. No change at all.. Guess they like staring @ my documents.. LOL..

well, hoping to get smthin by EOD tomorrow.. Let's hope for the best for us..


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

kraviraj82 said:


> Hi All,
> My wife is an electrical engineer (BE EEE) with 3.7 years of experience in IT field ( java developer). If I apply ACS will she be assessed as qualified ICT engineer without experience or the case will be rejected ? Right now she is not working.
> 
> I am shortfall of 5 points, planning to get 5 more points for spouse. Your answer will help me a lot.
> ...


I'm a BTech EEE with 8.5 years in IT starting from 2 months after graduation from college. But ACS removed 4years and 3 months from my total experience however the report states that my degree was assessed as ICT Major. Going by my example I think your spouse's will be assessed as positive result with zero experience. Not sure how they will calculate Skilled Requirement Met date in this case.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kraviraj82 said:


> Hi All,
> My wife is an electrical engineer (BE EEE) with 3.7 years of experience in IT field ( java developer). If I apply ACS will she be assessed as qualified ICT engineer without experience or the case will be rejected ? Right now she is not working.
> 
> I am shortfall of 5 points, planning to get 5 more points for spouse. Your answer will help me a lot.
> ...





rahulraju2008 said:


> I'm a BTech EEE with 8.5 years in IT starting from 2 months after graduation from college. But ACS removed 4years and 3 months from my total experience however the report states that my degree was assessed as ICT Major. Going by my example I think your spouse's will be assessed as positive result with zero experience. Not sure how they will calculate Skilled Requirement Met date in this case.


3.7 years with BE EEE as the qualification is not sufficient to meet the skills requirement. They need at least 4 years of work experience in the nominated occupation for this degree. Your wife will therefore receive a *negative* assessment result. You should wait for her to complete 4 years and then apply for ACS.


----------



## kraviraj82 (Feb 9, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> 3.7 years with BE EEE as the qualification is not sufficient to meet the skills requirement. They need at least 4 years of work experience in the nominated occupation for this degree. Your wife will therefore receive a negative assessment result. You should wait for her to complete 4 years and then apply for ACS.


Thanks to both of you


----------



## kct22 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi All,

I am planning to apply for skill assessment for my wife. She has done BCA(distance education) from KSOU University, Karnataka. It is an open university. She has 3+ years experience in networking. Did any one got positive assessment from the KSOU university.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## prapplicant (Jan 25, 2016)

*Skill Assessment on Hold*

Hi, I applied for my ACS skill assessment on 01 January against ICT Business Analyst and received a letter from ACS on 25 Jan that my skills are not suitable for this category and match ICT Project Manager instead. I've been given 30 days to apply against the new category with an additional fee of $200.

I, personally am not very confident of the new category as I've been working in the role of PM for only about 4.5 years now but have consistently been a Business Analyst through my career of 13 years. My last 2 designations have been Project Manager/Product Manager though, could that have caused a confusion?

Can anyone confirm if I should move ahead and change the category (in which case am not too confident of a +ve result) or appeal to evaluate against the same category again?

I have done B.Com. followed by MCA. Will these degrees be relevant for ICT Project Manager if I move ahead with new category?


----------



## iZombie (Jun 5, 2014)

prapplicant said:


> Hi, I applied for my ACS skill assessment on 01 January against ICT Business Analyst and received a letter from ACS on 25 Jan that my skills are not suitable for this category and match ICT Project Manager instead. I've been given 30 days to apply against the new category with an additional fee of $200.
> 
> I, personally am not very confident of the new category as I've been working in the role of PM for only about 4.5 years now but have consistently been a Business Analyst through my career of 13 years. My last 2 designations have been Project Manager/Product Manager though, could that have caused a confusion?
> 
> ...


I believe because ACS has their own method of assessing an individuals qualifications and experiences. And so they did in your case and advised you on ICT Project Manager. Considering the above, I think you won't be able to appeal for same ANZSCO code (261111: ICT Business Analyst) again. Adding to this, the appeal guide at https://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0004/8158/Review-and-Appeal-Guide-2014.pdf says
"The 3 reasons for Review are usually in the following areas:"
1. To assess additional work experience or additional documentation
2. To assess additional qualifications or additional documentation
3. To be assessed under a different ANZSCO code

NOTE: Refer link for more details on each appeal condition.


Further, you can accept ICT Project Manager as it is listed in "CSOL - Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List" (VISA Category 190) but not "SOL - Skilled Occupation List" (VISA category 189). So be prepared for the outcome.

All the best mate!


----------



## shabdullah (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi advhutUAE,

I have also applied for Systems Analyst : 261112

My time line :

Stage 1: 21-Jan-16
Stage 2: Not Seen
Stage 3: Not Seen
Stage 4: 25-Jan-16
Stage 5: Awaited

I suppose your application would also be at Stage 4.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Avdhut,

The reason this happened is because your skilled reference/ statutory declaration statements were matching more closely with skills required for ICT PM than with ICT BA. You can check and compare from ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf. If you still feel you should be assessed as ICT BA, you will have to reply to them accordingly.

ICT PM is not in the SOL, and so you will be left with only 190 as a choice if you go ahead with it.


----------



## rajat_delhi (Jan 26, 2016)

Can someone please help. 263111 says network system administrator. On ACS, it also says operating system (Linux /Unix). Can I as a system administrator, use 263111. Also if I select wrong code, what will ACS do? Reject or give option to change the code? Will it incur fee again?


----------



## iZombie (Jun 5, 2014)

shabdullah said:


> Hi advhutUAE,
> 
> I have also applied for Systems Analyst : 261112
> 
> ...


Yea.. 12th day and still @ stage 4.. :fingerscrossed: for a +ve result soon..
All the best to U too..


----------



## iZombie (Jun 5, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Avdhut,
> 
> The reason this happened is because your skilled reference/ statutory declaration statements were matching more closely with skills required for ICT PM than with ICT BA. You can check and compare from ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf. If you still feel you should be assessed as ICT BA, you will have to reply to them accordingly.
> 
> ICT PM is not in the SOL, and so you will be left with only 190 as a choice if you go ahead with it.


thanks on behalf of prapplicant as query was


prapplicant said:


> ...


----------



## likevarun (Nov 6, 2015)

Guys any idea for 2016 acs application ?
I have applied on 18th Jan then stage 4 on 21 Jan 2016.
Still waiting


----------



## a2avin (Dec 18, 2015)

*RPL PRocessing Timeline*

Hi All,

I applied for ACS on 22-Dec, on 11-Jan I got a response from ACS to convert my application to RPL application. I have responded back to them yesterday. Do we have one with similar experience? What is the normal processing timelines for an RPL application?

Thanks


----------



## pawankjaswal (Dec 10, 2015)

avdhutUAE said:


> Yea.. 12th day and still @ stage 4.. :fingerscrossed: for a +ve result soon..
> All the best to U too..


I am also waiting for further update, Applied on 20th Jan, Application Moved to Stage 4 on 22nd Jan and still Waiting


----------



## shabdullah (Jun 15, 2014)

pawankjaswal said:


> I am also waiting for further update, Applied on 20th Jan, Application Moved to Stage 4 on 22nd Jan and still Waiting


All the best pawankjaswal


----------



## likevarun (Nov 6, 2015)

Yesterday status changed to In progress. Then today to case finalized and got my acs result on email.


----------



## shabdullah (Jun 15, 2014)

likevarun said:


> Yesterday status changed to In progress. Then today to case finalized and got my acs result on email.


Congrats likevarun! What did you submit your application?


----------



## likevarun (Nov 6, 2015)

261311: Analyst Programmer

ACS Submission: 18th Jan 2016
ACS Finalized: 2nd Feb 2016


----------



## Agressive_OZ (Jan 15, 2016)

Dear All

My agent applied for ACS assessment for 261111 on 29-DEC-2015 and my case was finalized on 29-JAN-2016, but till today my agent did not get the ACS result. As per them they have raised it with ACS but ACS is not responding.. Can this happen?

Can someone guide me how to move forward. I am stuck. Plus my agent is not giving me any kind of details. Is there any forum or panel where I can screw the agent?


----------



## likevarun (Nov 6, 2015)

This is the side effect of agent sometimes. They try to create situations where you think that its too difficult to file application on your own. Nevertheless you can inquire with acs assessment at acs org au stating your application no.


----------



## Agressive_OZ (Jan 15, 2016)

likevarun said:


> This is the side effect of agent sometimes. They try to create situations where you think that its too difficult to file application on your own. Nevertheless you can inquire with acs assessment at acs org au stating your application no.


so true...


----------



## rajat_delhi (Jan 26, 2016)

Agressive_OZ said:


> so true...


It's simple. You need to send an email to ACS giving your ref number. They will respond. I have asked tens of questions even without getting assessed and they have responded to every query. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## pawankjaswal (Dec 10, 2015)

*Status Changed*



pawankjaswal said:


> I am also waiting for further update, Applied on 20th Jan, Application Moved to Stage 4 on 22nd Jan and still Waiting


Today Status Changed to In Progress


----------



## pawankjaswal (Dec 10, 2015)

pawankjaswal said:


> Today Status Changed to In Progress


Case finalized, Result received..


----------



## shabdullah (Jun 15, 2014)

Congratz Jaswal

Whats ur anzsco code, got positive, any issues?

It seems to me that I might rcv result in next couple days, my submission and status change dates are exactly one day after yours


----------



## shabdullah (Jun 15, 2014)

Status Changed to In Progress

any updates form avdhutUAE?


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Guys any one filled an application for 263111 network and system engineer...if yes please send me a PM..need urgent advice

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## dv2016 (Jan 1, 2016)

Guys, Anybody who submitted Acs on 21at Jan?

I submitted on jan21st and still waiting


----------



## shabdullah (Jun 15, 2014)

dv2016 said:


> Guys, Anybody who submitted Acs on 21at Jan?
> 
> I submitted on jan21st and still waiting


I did, my status had been 'With Assessor' since 25th Jan and today it changed to 'In Progress'

What stage is your application?


----------



## dv2016 (Jan 1, 2016)

In progress from 25th jan..


----------



## dv2016 (Jan 1, 2016)

Sorry, it got changed to in progress two hours back...before it was 4th stage with assessor.


----------



## shabdullah (Jun 15, 2014)

ahan! looks like that we'll get the result one following another

whats your ANZSCO code?


----------



## dv2016 (Jan 1, 2016)

261313 software engineer...what about you


----------



## a2avin (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi All,

My RPL for ACS has been picked up.. its in progress


----------



## a2avin (Dec 18, 2015)

*Same day?*



pawankjaswal said:


> Case finalized, Result received..


That was quick, did it change from 4a to Inprogress and Assessed on the same day?


----------



## pawankjaswal (Dec 10, 2015)

dv2016 said:


> Guys, Anybody who submitted Acs on 21at Jan?
> 
> I submitted on jan21st and still waiting


Applied on 20th Jan 2016 at 9.0 PM Sydney Time
Stage 4 on 22 Jan 2016
03 Feb 16 - In Progress
03 feb 16 - result 

Anzo Computer network and System Engineer


----------



## pawankjaswal (Dec 10, 2015)

shabdullah said:


> Congratz Jaswal
> 
> Whats ur anzsco code, got positive, any issues?
> 
> ...


Hope fully tomorrow your status will change to In Progress


----------



## shabdullah (Jun 15, 2014)

Anyone else facing difficulty with logging in to ACS status tracking??? I have been unable to login for last couple hours


----------



## dv2016 (Jan 1, 2016)

Got result e-mail from Acs.. +ve 😃


----------



## shabdullah (Jun 15, 2014)

Congratz! dv2016

I hope next would be me and +ve


----------



## dv2016 (Jan 1, 2016)

Yup. All the best👍


----------



## shabdullah (Jun 15, 2014)

I have just received positive result, but they have made a mistake. My last/current experience is in UAE but they have mentioned country: PAKISTAN against last entry. I remember that I entered correct location in my application. I have written them an email as well to revise the letter.


----------



## a2avin (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi All,

I got +ve ACS response from RPL. However I am slightly confused with what I can claim for my experince. 

As it reads:

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. 

The following employment after June 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 06/05 - 05/11 (5yrs 11mths) 
Position: Business Analyst 
Employer: xxx
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 05/11 - 07/12 (1yrs 2mths) 
Position: Business Analyst 
Employer xxx
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 07/12 - 12/13 (1yrs 5mths) 
Position: Senior Business Analyst 
Employer: xxxxx
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 12/13 - 12/15 (2yrs 0mths) 
Position: Business Consultant
Employer: xxxx
Country: UNITED KINGDOM


How many years can I claim points for ? Is it 10.6 or 4.6? Can someone help?


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

a2avin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got +ve ACS response from RPL. However I am slightly confused with what I can claim for my experince.
> 
> ...


You can claim points for 4.6 years. Only the experience gained after June 2011 will be considered for points.


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

dv2016 said:


> Guys, Anybody who submitted Acs on 21at Jan?
> 
> I submitted on jan21st and still waiting



I Submitted for ACS on Jan 16 and got result yesterday.
So you will get it, probably next week. All the Best !


----------



## Irada_K (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Do I need certified copy for everything? MOst of the documents have been sent to me by email. Should I just print them and put a stamp? It doesnt make much sense


----------



## a2avin (Dec 18, 2015)

funnybond4u said:


> You can claim points for 4.6 years. Only the experience gained after June 2011 will be considered for points.


This the response from my agent:
---
Hi,
If you look at the employment section on Form 80 for you, you have listed all your occupations therefore when submitting an EOI the points will be calculated with what you have put down i.e. will be calculated from June 2005 onwards.

----
I am now worried!!


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

Guys,

I need help. I am going to do my skill assessment for the first time.

Previously I did skill assessment from my agent for ICT Business Analyst. Now, I want to go for assessment of ICT Analyst Programmer.

Its stated on ACS website "Important Note: If you have a previous assessment with the ACS you MUST link this to your new application. Unlinked applications will be extensively delayed." 

1. While filling online application, do I have to click on 'Linking to an Earlier application' and fill it?

2. Would ACS doubt and ask about skill assessment change?

3. Would there be any queries while filing Visa?

I would highly appreciate your response on this. Thanks.


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

*EOI Question*

Hi All,

I received my ACS Skill Assement +ve result last week. My job experience submitted for evaluation for "Software Engineer (261313)" was like this (along with BTech in IT)
ETL Lead - Mar 2013 - Present
Data Quality Analyst - Sep 2011 - Feb 2013
ETL Developer - Nov 2010 - Aug 2011

The result I received from ACS says like this:
===================================
The following employment after November 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 11/10 - 01/16 (5yrs 2mths)
Position: Software Engineer (ETL Analyst)
Employer: Tech Mahindra
Country: INDIA
===================================

Now my question is, when I submit my EOI for 189 Visa...and I enter the above 3 job roles again in there. It asks a question: "Is this employment related to nominated occupation?"

Honestly, the answer to this question would be Yes for all 3 roles. Also, ACS listed above "5 yrs and 2 mths at Software Engineer (ETL Analyst) position".
But my doubt is, as ACS also stated, employment only after Nov 2012 is considered to be at appropriate skilled level, so what shall I answer for them?

ETL Lead - Mar 2013 - Present : "Is this employment related to nominated occupation?"
Data Quality Analyst - Sep 2011 - Feb 2013 : "Is this employment related to nominated occupation?"
ETL Developer - Nov 2010 - Aug 2011 : "Is this employment related to nominated occupation?"

Please advise. Thanks in advance folks !

~Munish


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

ETL Lead - Mar 2013 - Present : Yes, related

Data Quality Analyst - Dec 2011 - Feb 2013 : Yes, related

Data Quality Analyst - Sep 2011 - Nov 2011 : No, not related

ETL Developer - Nov 2010 - Aug 2011 : No, not related.


----------



## shabdullah (Jun 15, 2014)

a2avin said:


> funnybond4u said:
> 
> 
> > You can claim points for 4.6 years. Only the experience gained after June 2011 will be considered for points.
> ...


Hi a2Avin,

This is 100% sure that there can be no points for any experience before the skill requirement met date which is June 2011 in your case. I know a case on this forum where this guy was refused the visa becoz of this confusion that he had total 5 yrs but ACS deducted 2 yrz and he ignored as he was unaware of what Skill Requirement Met Date means. CO refused the visa saying that your points calculation was wrong when you submitted the EOI and you actually dont have enough points... To ultimate dismay, visa application fees is non-refundable.

PS: if you are not comfortable applying on your own, please change your agent immediately. Either this guy doesnt actually know the rules and will lead you to nowhere OR he is only interested in his fees and doesnt care what his client will suffer later


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

funnybond4u said:


> ETL Lead - Mar 2013 - Present : Yes, related
> 
> Data Quality Analyst - Dec 2011 - Feb 2013 : Yes, related
> 
> ...



Thanks funnybond. Really appreciate it !


----------



## akshar123 (Feb 10, 2016)

*Points calculation for Job Experiance*

Hi All,
i wanted to clarify the points i get for my experience with you guys. i did my BTech in ECE, while i have 8 years 8 months of experience till date as a software programmer. So, if i apply under application software engineer, i will be deducted 4 years that leave me with 4 years of experience. that fetches me 5 points. if i wait till July this year i will have 9 years of experience, if i deduct 4 from it i have 5 years, so that fetches me 10 points. is this correct?
i also have a month gap when i shifted from a company to another. so do the ACS guys deducts this one month from the total experience? if that's the case i will have 9 years of experience by August..........
thanks in advance


----------



## abhisve (Feb 5, 2013)

akshar123 said:


> Hi All,
> i wanted to clarify the points i get for my experience with you guys. i did my BTech in ECE, while i have 8 years 8 months of experience till date as a software programmer. So, if i apply under application software engineer, i will be deducted 4 years that leave me with 4 years of experience. that fetches me 5 points. if i wait till July this year i will have 9 years of experience, if i deduct 4 from it i have 5 years, so that fetches me 10 points. is this correct?
> i also have a month gap when i shifted from a company to another. so do the ACS guys deducts this one month from the total experience? if that's the case i will have 9 years of experience by August..........
> thanks in advance


If you have a month Gap then You wont be able to show while applying that you were working in that month.

In Short consider this example:
Company 1: Jan 2013 till Dec 2014 (If found releventby ACS, you will get 2yrs exp count) and the statment by ACS would be like: Dates: 01/13 - 12/14 (2yrs)

Company 2: Feb 2014 Till Date (Cosidering Jan 2014 as a month Gap). You file nomination today i.e. 11th Feb 2016. (After ACS founds this exp as relevant you will get 2yrs (Feb 2014 till Today which is Feb 2016).


----------



## akshar123 (Feb 10, 2016)

Surely, that helps. thanks a lot. i have all 65 in PTE, so can i apply for ACS now and start EOI once i have ACS report (i will have 60 points) and then in August when my experience fetches me 5 more points can i update my EOI with the same ACS? so that i have 65 points.


----------



## rajat_delhi (Jan 26, 2016)

60 points will make you eligible and puts you in the pool. You can get an invite on 60 so you might get it before July. Also when you fill the EOI, you leave the current company's "to date" blank. If you don't get the invite, in July/august, you points will automatically become 65. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## akshar123 (Feb 10, 2016)

thanks Rajat


----------



## hrishi1981 (Feb 14, 2016)

*Skill & Experience Assessment Query*

Hi All,

I am new to this Forum and looking for help on Australian visa [189]. 

I am planning to apply with my wife as the Primary Applicant. 

Basic Information:
1 - My wife is Science Graduate [B.Sc - Chemistry]
2 - Overall she has 9 years of experience in IT Industry. Mostly Project & People Management [IT & KPO].

Queries I have:
1 - Who will assess her educational qualification so that we can claim 15 points?
2 - How good are the chances that we would be able to claim for her work experience considering Non-ICT Qualification?

Regards,
Hrishikesh


----------



## aunswa (Oct 15, 2013)

Guys...

Is here anyone with the ICT Project Manager possitive outcome, or anyone have intention to apply for this occupation?

Thanks...


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have total 7.3 years of experience. I have submitted my ACS and they deducted my 6 years of experience as it was irrelevant to education.

Now my doubt is whether I need to submit employment proofs of those 6 years in EOI application or not?

Guys, please answer as it is very important for me and I am getting mixed feedback from people so though of asking experts here.


----------



## thamt (Feb 17, 2016)

*thamb*

Hi I applied for acs on 14th and its in stage 2. anyone applied around same time? what is the status? how many days currently it is taking ? any idea?


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

pras07 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have total 7.3 years of experience. I have submitted my ACS and they deducted my 6 years of experience as it was irrelevant to education.
> 
> ...


Waiting guys...


----------



## Sufiangr8 (Jun 23, 2015)

*ACS Submission*

Hi Guys,
I have submitted my ACS on 13FEB and its on Stage 4 with Assessor for 263111, I am having Experience exactly as per 263111 requirement as below for 5 years , Can you please let me know of I can claim 5 point as ACS deducts 2 years , 

My degree completed at 18 Sep 2010.
Exp 1 : May 2010 - Aug 2011
Exp 2 : Feb 2012 - Sep 2015
Exp 3 : Oct 2015 - Till Date ACS submitted 13th Feb 2016

If I calculate the Exp in the same way it will be 5 years 2 month
But my degree completed in Sep 2010 and first EXP of mine starts from MAY 2010, is there any possibility to calculate the time duration from MAY 2010 till my degree completion Sep 2010 as its 4 months.
In case they will not calculate I will be shorten of 1 month and it will be 2 years and 11 months
Any fair advise please.


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

Sufiangr8 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have submitted my ACS on 13FEB and its on Stage 4 with Assessor for 263111, I am having Experience exactly as per 263111 requirement as below for 5 years , Can you please let me know of I can claim 5 point as ACS deducts 2 years ,
> 
> My degree completed at 18 Sep 2010.
> ...


I am also for the same occupation. I had submitted ACS on 6th Feb and still showing in progress for last one week.

Yes they will consider experience after your degree.


----------



## thamt (Feb 17, 2016)

Sufiangr8 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have submitted my ACS on 13FEB and its on Stage 4 with Assessor for 263111, I am having Experience exactly as per 263111 requirement as below for 5 years , Can you please let me know of I can claim 5 point as ACS deducts 2 years ,
> 
> My degree completed at 18 Sep 2010.
> ...


What's your current ACS status.I applied on 14th


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

*Acs*



thamt said:


> What's your current ACS status.I applied on 14th


Hi!

Did your status move?

Regards


----------



## thamt (Feb 17, 2016)

moved to in progress today.applied on 14 feb.


----------



## thamt (Feb 17, 2016)

rc4aus said:


> Hi!
> 
> Did your status move?
> 
> Regards


Yes moved to in progress today. Can you please share your e-mail ID ..I need some help / suggestions regarding PTE


----------



## thamt (Feb 17, 2016)

Got +Ve skill assessment today .applied on 13th Feb


----------



## Suby10 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi All, 

I've received positive assessment from ACS yesterday. Submitted on 19th February. Thanks.


----------



## advait1989 (Mar 1, 2016)

Suby10 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've received positive assessment from ACS yesterday. Submitted on 19th February. Thanks.


Hi,

I have applied for my accessment on 29/02, And in one day itself my status moved to stage 4.
Is this concerning, And how long does it take to move from stage 4 to stage 5 and to get the email.

Suby10, Can you please let me know how long you were in each stage ?


----------



## Suby10 (Jan 19, 2016)

advait1989 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for my accessment on 29/02, And in one day itself my status moved to stage 4.
> Is this concerning, And how long does it take to move from stage 4 to stage 5 and to get the email.
> ...


Hi Advait, 

I am not too sure as my assessment was submitted by my agent. The last I asked they said it was "in progress" and the next day the result was out. It took 11 days in total. Hope this helps. Tq.


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

advait1989 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for my accessment on 29/02, And in one day itself my status moved to stage 4.
> Is this concerning, And how long does it take to move from stage 4 to stage 5 and to get the email.
> ...


Hi. Don't worry about it.
Mine was similar.moved to 4 on the second day. It stayed at 4 a till the day before inrecvd my letter. The day before it moved to 4b. Total time taken for my application was 7 days.


----------



## advait1989 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi All,

Like I mentioned before, I have filed my ACS on 29/02 and mine is still stuck in the stage where it is With Assessor till 08/03(Today), Please let me know if you filed on the same date or little earlier or later and received your response ?


----------



## dk_bose (Feb 24, 2016)

I filed my application on 3rd March and yesterday (7th March) status changed to "With Assessor". Will update all if change in status in coming days.


----------



## dk_bose (Feb 24, 2016)

Today (8th March), my status of ACS evaluation has been changed to "In Progress". I filed the application on 3rd March.


----------



## hssuhas (Mar 8, 2016)

I applied on March 1st.
Got positive assessment on March 7th.
I applied by myself.


----------



## chopsumbongw (Mar 8, 2016)

*One Step Closer*

Hi,

I just submitted the ACS application, after which the first thought that came to my mind what how long will it take. ACS has quoted 12 weeks but that is an awfully long time. 

More recent guess is within a month in most cases. 

I procrastinated the skills evaluation as I did not do as well on my IELTS exam
R9 S 7.5 L9 W7.5 (May 2015) and I had no intention on giving it again as my Canadian application was fairing well. Recently I realized it will probably be October before I receive any confirmation on the Canadian PR.

As I had planned a holiday to India I decided to give PTE on 11th Feb and like with the IELTS I spent a few hours preparing the day before the exam by familiarizing myself with the format. One day after the exam I was pleasantly surprised with S90 L90 R90 W90 even though I am sure I missed a sentence or two in repeat sentence.

Suddenly Australia is where I want to be  :fingerscrossed:

Will update this thread when there is any movement on my ACS application.

All the Best.
Austin


----------



## dk_bose (Feb 24, 2016)

advait1989 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Like I mentioned before, I have filed my ACS on 29/02 and mine is still stuck in the stage where it is With Assessor till 08/03(Today), Please let me know if you filed on the same date or little earlier or later and received your response ?


Any progress on your application ?


----------



## kvmly (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi ExpatForum members,

I have a doubt on work experience & educational documents which require attestation & notary for ACS processing. Currently I am at onsite location and not present in India. 

1.So can I get it attested and notarized in India or is it mandatory to get it attested and notarized from my current onsite location only?

2. Also for actual visa processing, which location should be mentioned in the application?(Onsite location country/India)?

3. Will there be any difference in application processing if its mentioned as my onsite country location?


Kindly help me in clarifying the above doubts.
Thanks.


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

I want to go through RPL because by ICT ACS has taken off 8 years of experience. How many points I have since:

2004 - First work experience
2014 - Graduated in ICT Major


----------



## advait1989 (Mar 1, 2016)

dk_bose said:


> Any progress on your application ?


Hi Dk_Bose,

I have no progress mate . I have applied for post australian study, what have you applied for in the event type ?


----------



## advait1989 (Mar 1, 2016)

hssuhas said:


> I applied on March 1st.
> Got positive assessment on March 7th.
> I applied by myself.


Hi Hssuhas,

Did you apply under post australian study or anything else ?
And what skill did you apply for ?

I am a bit worried now.


----------



## dk_bose (Feb 24, 2016)

advait1989 said:


> Hi Dk_Bose,
> 
> I have no progress mate . I have applied for post australian study, what have you applied for in the event type ?


Mine was usual assessment. And today I got assessment letter from ACS. So in chronological order,

03/03: Applied for assessment
07/03: Status Changed to "With Assessor"
08/03: Changed to "In progress"
09/03: Got result

Hope that helps 

In addition to above, i would like to share another thing. ACS considered my 6 months internship as part of full time employment. 

For me it was a painstaking process to go to University and get verified documents so I got my documents certified from Notary in Delhi and it worked well.


----------



## advait1989 (Mar 1, 2016)

dk_bose said:


> Mine was usual assessment. And today I got assessment letter from ACS. So in chronological order,
> 
> 03/03: Applied for assessment
> 07/03: Status Changed to "With Assessor"
> ...


That is awesome, Congrats man. I don't know what is going on with mine,
Mine status is this.
29/02 : Applied for assessment
01/03 : Status changed to "With Assessor"

And I am still waiting :confused2: 

When you applied for the assessment, there are a few types, I have applied for Post Australian Study, Maybe you have applied for the normal one ?

But so many cases I have heard got before me and after applying after me,
I just feel super stressed man.


----------



## chopsumbongw (Mar 8, 2016)

*Update Stage 1 to Stage 4*

Hi,

Below is the progress so far.

08-03-2016 - Stage 1 Your Online Application has been Received by ACS.
09-03-2016 - Stage 4 Your Application is being Assessed by an Authorised Assessor.

I suppose based on comments of other people on the forum this happens quite often. 

Hoping my application gets process within a week, I can then complete my Skill Select Application.

All the best guys. 

Austin


----------



## shreearchie (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi members, 

I applied for ACS skill assessment on 4th March ( self) and it moved to Stage 4 on 7th March.
an hour ago it got changed to in progress. I am hoping to get the +ve assessment by this friday.

Any idea how long it takes to receive the result after it moves to 'In Progress".

Thanks


----------



## hssuhas (Mar 8, 2016)

advait1989 said:


> hssuhas said:
> 
> 
> > I applied on March 1st.
> ...


Mine was a general skills assessment.
Overseas bachelors degree and 8 years work 
experience.


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

*ACS applied on 3rd March*

I have also applied on 3rd March for 261313 , but from the same day it is in stage 4 . 
Not moving at all . May be my CO are enjoying his Holiday :confused2:

Any Verification done from Employer ? Could you please let me know ? If it is so... I can ask my HR to look their inbox 



dk_bose said:


> Mine was usual assessment. And today I got assessment letter from ACS. So in chronological order,
> 
> 03/03: Applied for assessment
> 07/03: Status Changed to "With Assessor"
> ...


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

shreearchie said:


> Hi members,
> 
> I applied for ACS skill assessment on 4th March ( self) and it moved to Stage 4 on 7th March.
> an hour ago it got changed to in progress. I am hoping to get the +ve assessment by this friday.
> ...


My prediction - If everything is ok, latest by Friday.


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

chopsumbongw said:


> Hi,
> 
> Below is the progress so far.
> 
> ...


Good Luck!


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Plan Paper SD works? .........
I have seen a people struggling for letter on letter head. that absolutely fine , We can rectify this by making a Statutory declaration by colleagues/Manager on Stamp paper of 20/50/100 Rs.

But............. What if all the employee of organization are futile to provide letter if I ask to provide me on non judicial stamp paper ? ( Due to Job security - Company policy - and all blah blah... ) 

So in this kind of case , ......... Does a statutory declaration on plan paper will work ? 
While notarizing , I will use Red stamping for this doc. Will it work ? 

Why I am asking this because , In 2013-14 , I can see some one have passed the assessment by this way. that's why if any of have passed the ACS on plan paper then Please let me know. It will be a great help.


----------



## hssuhas (Mar 8, 2016)

ajay23888 said:


> Plan Paper SD works? .........
> I have seen a people struggling for letter on letter head. that absolutely fine , We can rectify this by making a Statutory declaration by colleagues/Manager on Stamp paper of 20/50/100 Rs.
> 
> But............. What if all the employee of organization are futile to provide letter if I ask to provide me on non judicial stamp paper ? ( Due to Job security - Company policy - and all blah blah... )
> ...


I got my ACS positively assessed 3 days back, I am from Bangalore, India.
I had got the printout of the employment reference letter on a plain Bond paper, got it signed from the colleague. Later got it franked(20 Rs face value) at the sub registrar office and got the Notary seals (as mentioned in the ACS document). I only went back to the colleagues to write the date next to their signature to match the date on notary seal.
I guess you can do the last step while getting signature, if you have a sure date in mind. 
So to summarize, yes, you can just get the signature on plain printed paper and later get it franked and notarized.
I feel it's better to inform your colleague that you are going to get it notarized, but some people are paranoid and may not agree to it.


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

*SD on plan paper*

Thanks Man for your revert.




hssuhas said:


> I got my ACS positively assessed 3 days back, I am from Bangalore, India.
> I had got the printout of the employment reference letter on a plain Bond paper, got it signed from the colleague. Later got it franked(20 Rs face value) at the sub registrar office and got the Notary seals (as mentioned in the ACS document). I only went back to the colleagues to write the date next to their signature to match the date on notary seal.
> I guess you can do the last step while getting signature, if you have a sure date in mind.
> So to summarize, yes, you can just get the signature on plain printed paper and later get it franked and notarized.
> I feel it's better to inform your colleague that you are going to get it notarized, but some people are paranoid and may not agree to it.


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi,

I applied for ACS on 24 Feb 2016 and got the positive result 8th March. My application was pushed twice to stage 3 for document and verification, once from stage 2 and once from stage 4. I even mail them for some clarification and 2 days after that I got the result.

I thank everyone on this forum for sharing their experience as that only helped me to go through the ACS assessment.


----------



## shreearchie (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi All,

Just got my ACS results today morning  . It was pretty quick. Please refer to the signature for the dates.

Thanks


----------



## advait1989 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi All,

I have still not received my application on the 29/02 for post australian Study.
My Timeline
Stage 1 : 29/02
Stage 2: 01/03
Stage 4 with assessor : 01/03
Stage 4 in progress : 13/03

Still waiting for a response and today is 15/03.
Let me know if anyone is in the same situation or worse or even better when it comes to processing. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## advait1989 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi All,

I have received my response from the ACS. It is a positive one.

Thanks,
Advait.


----------



## chopsumbongw (Mar 8, 2016)

*ACE Update*

Hi Everyone,

Below is my timeline.

08-03-2016 - Stage 1 Your Online Application has been Received by ACS.
09-03-2016 - Stage 4 Your Application is being Assessed by an Authorised Assessor.
15-03-2016 - Stage 5 Successful Evaluation.

Useful information for Non Resident Indians (NRI) Middle East
1) For Mark sheets & Degree Certificates from Indian Universities, a true copy can be stamped by a lawyer, public notary or the Indian Embassy(my choice).
2) Local / Regional Documents like experience letters can be done attested by a lawyer, public notary or Local Labor Ministry. 

Hope the above info is helpful.

Best Regards,
Austin


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

advait1989 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my response from the ACS. It is a positive one.
> 
> ...



Congrats!

Guys spare the minute and add your details to the trackers for other to estimate how long it takes.


----------



## chopsumbongw (Mar 8, 2016)

*No Reduction in Work EX*

Hi Guys,

As I mentioned earlier in the day I got a positive result from ACS.

But they have not deducted 2 years from my work experience as they should.

They have listed my work experience as it is.

Any thoughts.


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

Submitted on: Friday, 11th March 2016
Stage 4 (with assessor): Friday, 11th March 2016

Fingers crossed because:
1. I did my BBA.
2. MCA through distance education from Bharathidasan university with weekend classes.
3. Two of my oldest offices were taken over/renamed. Not sure if they'll call the numbers from the old experience letters.

But I am confident enough because:
1. I have 15+ years of experience in selected skill.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

balajimkala said:


> Submitted on: Friday, 11th March 2016 Stage 4 (with assessor): Friday, 11th March 2016 Fingers crossed because: 1. I did my BBA. 2. MCA through distance education from Bharathidasan university with weekend classes. 3. Two of my oldest offices were taken over/renamed. Not sure if they'll call the numbers from the old experience letters. But I am confident enough because: 1. I have 15+ years of experience in selected skill.


Good luck!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

chopsumbongw said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As I mentioned earlier in the day I got a positive result from ACS.
> 
> ...


They list all, but there is a statement above this listing that reads somewhat like "Following employment after mmm-yyyy is considered". This mmm-yyyy dictates how many years have been deducted.


----------



## nvanm100 (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi all, 

I had assessed my profile back in Jan 2014 (which is now expired) and it took complete 3 months for the +ve evaluation. I am doing re-assessment of my job profile with the same ANZSCO code and the case is filed with them on 8th March 2016. After reading the recent reviews about processing time improvements and with the understanding that most of my documents are already assessed by them (as part of the previous assessment cycle) I felt that it will take much lesser time for my re-assessment. But sadly, it is turning out to be the same nightmare. Its was stuck in stage 2 for a weeks time and now it has moved to stage 4. Anybody else is facing the same issue? 

My Timeline
Assessment: Business Analyst
Stage 1 : 08/03
Stage 2: 08/03
Stage 4 with assessor : 16/03

I hope it will get expedited from here on, but frankly speaking, I was expecting that the re-assessment cases would take much lesser time. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
189/190 | 261111 | IELTS 7+ | ACS XXXX | EOI: XXXX | Invited: XXXX | Visa Lodged: XXXX | CO: XXXX | Meds: XXXX |


----------



## chopsumbongw (Mar 8, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> They list all, but there is a statement above this listing that reads somewhat like "Following employment after mmm-yyyy is considered". This mmm-yyyy dictates how many years have been deducted.


Thank you for the info, I have made the changes in my EOI. 
My points back down to 65 where it should have been.

Thank you once again.


----------



## HasIrf (Sep 7, 2015)

Hello Hamad35, 
Please let me know your feedback about CAE test Vs IELTS. I am struggling to get a band 8 and losing a mark or a half each time. Have attempted IELTS,PTE-A. 
Did you find CAE easier compared to IELTS.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

HasIrf said:


> Hello Hamad35, Please let me know your feedback about CAE test Vs IELTS. I am struggling to get a band 8 and losing a mark or a half each time. Have attempted IELTS,PTE-A. Did you find CAE easier compared to IELTS.


I did CAE a while ago... Well quite a while ago, i cant really say it is easy, it is more conservative test. Out of the three PTE is the best.


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

balajimkala said:


> Submitted on: Friday, 11th March 2016
> Stage 4 (with assessor): Friday, 11th March 2016
> 
> Fingers crossed because:
> ...



Submitted on: Friday, 11th March 2016 Stage 4 (with assessor): Friday, 11th March 2016
Stage 4 (In Progress): Monday, 21st March 2016

Nail-biting & fingers crossed!


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

*With Assessor -> In Progress*



balajimkala said:


> Submitted on: Friday, 11th March 2016
> Stage 4 (with assessor): Friday, 11th March 2016
> 
> Fingers crossed because:
> ...


Submitted on: Friday, 11th March 2016 
Stage 4 (with assessor): Friday, 11th March 2016
Stage 4 (In Progress): Monday, 21st March 2016

Nail-biting & fingers crossed! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## roshan2860 (Mar 21, 2016)

*Hi, I got 60 points, are there good chances to get EOI this year?*

Hi there,

any one know the time to get eoi 

I got 60 points, are there good chances to get EOI this year?

THanks,
Roshan



makethingshappen said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Anyone out there lodged and completed ACS in 2015. Please share your timelines for all stages.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

*Positive, but confused really!*



balajimkala said:


> Submitted on: Friday, 11th March 2016
> Stage 4 (with assessor): Friday, 11th March 2016
> Stage 4 (In Progress): Monday, 21st March 2016
> 
> Nail-biting & fingers crossed! :fingerscrossed:


Submitted on: Friday, 11th March 2016 
Stage 4 (with assessor): Friday, 11th March 2016
Stage 4 (In Progress): Monday, 21st March 2016
Stage 5: Tuesday, 22nd March 2016

I have received a positive response from ACS early this morning.

But unfortunately, they have recognised only 5yrs 3months experience out of my 15years experience references provided. The rest were listed as "Not assessable due to insufficient detail". I understand that's because the experience reference letters provided by the companies didn't have roles and responsibilities.

I have asked my previous employers for the reference with roles and responsibilities and awaiting response from them.

Should I send it back to ACS as a query when I receive the letters? Will they consider the new references and update my experience? if anyone has experience on this, please let me know.

In the meantime, I have applied for EOI as I have 60 points now for "Skilled Independent Subclass 189 Permanent Visa".

Hoping for a positive response. 

P.S: I was assessed for "261311 (Analyst Programmer)"


----------



## nvanm100 (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi all,

I am still awaiting for my ACS outcomes. This is in fact a Re-assessment of my earlier application back then in 2012 and even then it took complete 3 months for me. 

Submitted on: Tuesday, 08 March 2016 
Stage 4 (with assessor): Wednesday, 16 March 2016
Stage 4 (In Progress): Tuesday, 22 March 2016
Stage 5: god knows when...

I was initially excited to see that people have got their assessments within a weeks time, but in my case, even after 2 complete weeks, it is not progressing any further and with the holiday season in sight (Easter Friday and Monday), I don't see the results coming out this week. On April 21st, I am turning 33 and wanted to submit the EOI at-least a month before that...but it seems I am running out of luck here...Guys, please send some positive vibes my way, I definitely need it.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nvanm100 said:


> Hi all, I am still awaiting for my ACS outcomes. This is in fact a Re-assessment of my earlier application back then in 2012 and even then it took complete 3 months for me. Submitted on: Tuesday, 08 March 2016 Stage 4 (with assessor): Wednesday, 16 March 2016 Stage 4 (In Progress): Tuesday, 22 March 2016 Stage 5: god knows when... I was initially excited to see that people have got their assessments within a weeks time, but in my case, even after 2 complete weeks, it is not progressing any further and with the holiday season in sight (Easter Friday and Monday), I don't see the results coming out this week. On April 21st, I am turning 33 and wanted to submit the EOI at-least a month before that...but it seems I am running out of luck here...Guys, please send some positive vibes my way, I definitely need it.


You will have result this week. I am sure


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

nvanm100 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am still awaiting for my ACS outcomes. This is in fact a Re-assessment of my earlier application back then in 2012 and even then it took complete 3 months for me.
> 
> ...


I am sure you will get the response this week. Don't worry. Cheers..


----------



## nvanm100 (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks andreyx108b and balajimkala...I hope that happens soon with +ve results!


----------



## nvanm100 (Mar 16, 2016)

The application moved to stage 3 today; asking for more documents. i did submit the documents immediately, but the status still stays in stage 3. Any idea how much time does it take from here on? I am just praying that it doesn't take a week more because they had raised this query.


----------



## ryan457 (Jun 21, 2014)

what additional documents did they ask for?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

My ACS timeline
15 Mar 2016- stage 1
15 Mar 2016- stage 2
16 Mar 2016-stage 4- with assessor
20 Mar 2016-stage 4-in progress
22 Mar 2016- stage 3
23 Mar 2016-documents provided as requested
24-Mar 2016 stage 4a,then 4b and the stage 5 case finalised and positive assessment received.
Rgds vk


----------



## Atul33 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi All,

I am chemical engineer and into IT Field for last 14 years. After studying all these comments and doing some research, i believe I need to go through RPL route for my skill assessment.
Can someone please confirm.

Also, can someone please help to share more details around what all documents i will require for progressing with my RPL application?

Regards,
Atul33


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

Atul33 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am chemical engineer and into IT Field for last 14 years. After studying all these comments and doing some research, i believe I need to go through RPL route for my skill assessment.
> Can someone please confirm.
> ...


yes, i believe you have to go for RPL because you are not holding an IT related education.

you have to complete 2 projects details and prove to ACS that your knowledge is sufficient. apart of this, you will require the standard documents such as employment reference letter or statutory declaration


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

Wanted to quickly share with the group that I applied for ACS review on 26th March 2016 via RPL for 263212 and got positive result yesterday 31st March 2016. They have deducted 6 years from my overall experience shared but have not considered my initial employment in a company from Oct 2001 to Nov 2003- as I had only furnished a reference letter which did not list out the job duties. If I provide detailed job duties along with my details such as hours of work performed in a week and full-time employee, what are the chances that this employment will be considered and I can get a few more years in my overall skill met experience. Your valuale inputs would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Ajay


----------



## bineesh_nithu (Apr 5, 2016)

*Unhappy Please help me on ACS skill assessment*

Hi 
I am planning to process ACS skill Assessment in this month.
I have completed graduation in 2009(BCA from Kanpur university) and 6 years of experience in IT industry (software Engineer). I heard that ACS deduct work experience to meet the suitability criteria. In my case they deduct 2 years or 4 years?
Please help on this. 
If they deduct 4 years then I won't get enough point to submit EOI.

Pls suggest
Thanks


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

*ACS - RPL Mechanical Engineer*

Hi
I am preparing to apply for AU PR and reading the forum and noting down all the steps and compiling all the necessary documents.

I am a mechanical engineer by graduation(*BE-Mechanical*). But by profession I am a *software engineer*, Microsoft .Net technologies. I am into pure application development throughout the career. Not even involve din after production supports. All projects are up-to handover to the support team. Worked in major software houses. Around 15 years of experience from graduation.

My work experience is India - ~4yrs, Malaysia 1yr, Singapore-6yrs, India(self-employed)-5yrs. No vendor certifications. All companies I have experience certificates but for my own company. For all Singapore employments, I have payslip, CPF contribution, Tax assessment, Experience certificates and offers. Most of the Indian companies I worked before Malaysia are small companies, hence no offer letters or payslips. Only experience certificates with start month-year to end month year with the work title.

*What I know by reading the forum and understood is 
*•	Since my graduation is mechanical engineering, I should go through RPL
•	ACS will deduct 6 years from my first set of experience until first year in Singapore.
•	I need to get the attestation from notary with Attested True Copy in every page
•	My wife is MCA (Master of Computer Applications) and worked 1 year before marriage in India and thereafter didn’t work anywhere else, and we have two kids now. She started helping me in applications in our new company in India since registration
•	She needs to apply a separate application (without RPL I know). If ACS deducts 2 years she still gets 3 Yrs experience and that’s good enough for me to gain 5 pts in partner applications
•	If everything is going to my expectations I can get points as below
o	Age 33-39	25
o	PTE-A 10(yet to appear but confident enough to gain score)
o	Experience 8Yrs	15
o	Qualification	15
o	Partner Points	5(I know she has to appear PTE-A as well, Functional English)
•	If the above works as expected, I will be getting 70 points. 
•	I am targeting 70 points since I want my EOI => invite to be faster

*My Experience Certificate Sample*









*What I am not so sure and don’t have enough information in ExpatForum is as below*
•	None of my experience letters are better than the attached one. It has the below information
o	Start Date, End Date
o	Job Title
o	Client deployed for
o	In company Letter head
•	Roles and responsibilities are slightly better explained in offer letters, I can submit for my Singapore experience along with few pay slips and other government documents like CPF and Income tax assessments. Malaysia I thing hopefully have one but yet to check my documents. 
•	Please check the attached certificate and let me know this will be OK or not
•	For my own company
o	I started with sole proprietorship, hence I have a registration certificate from small scale industries, and then few months later I got my company service tax registration. And few years of service tax filings and bank statements can be shared.
o	Our company participated in Microsoft Code for Honour and entered until National Finals so I have some proof for that.
o	Later I registered as Private Limited Company around 2015 and some traction can be shown using bank statements. But service tax is not registered for the new company. But the old company (web portal) is operating under this new company. 

*My Work Experience Whole History*










*My queries are, *
•	If the experience certificates are not OK what should I include to support it? 
•	If the information is in-sufficient then will they contact me to upload or they simply don’t assess the respective job positively
•	I already spoke to few colleagues, in my earlier Indian companies, they are willing to give me the Statuary Declarations if there is a need.
•	Can I attach my justification for the job experience as a separate document? Like kindly refer payslip to validate the start date or refer offer later to validate the responsibilities for offer etc…



Sorry for the wall of text but I already registered in ACS and saved the application. Currently working on RPL report.

Dear *KeeDa*, If you read this forum. Please kindly help me out. I understood from your earlier posts. you were self employed and got possitive assessment. 

Thank you so much


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi Saravanan,

Experience letters with just the dates and titles are not enough. Unfortunately, offer letter with roles and responsibilities won't work either. They need a letter (or statutory declaration from manager/ colleague) stating your actual roles and responsibilities (and not those that were offered to you). You seem to have all other supporting documents for your employments except for this most important doc (RnR as we commonly call it). You will need this from each of your employers on their letter head or as a statutory declaration from your ex-manager/ supervisor/ colleague. As for getting this from a colleague, read this: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stion-regarding-work-reference-colleague.html*

Your self employment period too will require letters/ declarations from your clients stating your RnR. More info here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...740922-proof-self-employment.html#post7064258*, here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iving-australia/714570-acs-self-employed.html*, and chapter#12. 'Self Employed Applicants' of Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

• If the experience certificates are not OK what should I include to support it?
>> As said earlier, experience certificates are not enough. For this 'skilled migration' program, a letter/ declaration about your 'skills' is by far the most important document. Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf from ACS website has a sample as well.

• If the information is in-sufficient then will they contact me to upload or they simply don’t assess the respective job positively
>> Lately I've seen that they simply reject without contacting you for more info with a comment "_Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation_" (ex: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ssessable-due-insufficient-documentation.html*)

• I already spoke to few colleagues, in my earlier Indian companies, they are willing to give me the Statuary Declarations if there is a need.
>> Yes, you will need this. Try to get it as a letter from the employer on their letterhead and opt for statutory declaration only if the employer is unwilling. Inform your employers about your plans because should they decide to verify your claims, it will be the employer/ HR who will be provided these documents.

• Can I attach my justification for the job experience as a separate document? Like kindly refer payslip to validate the start date or refer offer later to validate the responsibilities for offer etc…
>> No. Check Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf. Any form of self-declaration is not accepted, and as said earlier, skills (matching your nominated occupation) are important to receive a positive outcome rather than the payslips.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

In this case, I guess just the statuary declarations are more than good enough with details. Then the payslip offer letters are not required. IF statuary declarations contains all the necessary data. 

Can I say that?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

pon.saravanan said:


> In this case, I guess just the statuary declarations are more than good enough with details. Then the payslip offer letters are not required. IF statuary declarations contains all the necessary data.
> 
> Can I say that?


No, not really. Check page#13 of Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf. In case of statutory declaration, you need one additional supporting document - either 2 payslips, or employer letter with dates.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> No, not really. Check page#13 of Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf. In case of statutory declaration, you need one additional supporting document - either 2 payslips, or employer letter with dates.


Got it, Thanks


----------



## bourne31 (Apr 11, 2016)

*ACS Assessment Timeline Question*

Hi Guys, 

I have been lurking on this page and I would like to ask if there's anyone here who submitted their ACS assessment in the last week of March and received their result? I was expecting that assessment is much faster now but apparently I haven't received mine. I know others who got their result in just few days. Perhaps I am just too impatient. 

Thanks.


----------



## Newrulez (Jun 6, 2015)

bourne31 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been lurking on this page and I would like to ask if there's anyone here who submitted their ACS assessment in the last week of March and received their result? I was expecting that assessment is much faster now but apparently I haven't received mine. I know others who got their result in just few days. Perhaps I am just too impatient.
> 
> Thanks.


I have submitted the application on 5th April and it went to stage 4 on 7th April, no update since then. One person whom I know submitted on 4th April and got the result on 8th April. I'm curious too..


----------



## mysurk (Apr 13, 2016)

I uploaded additional documents yesterday and it is in "With Assessor" state. Keeping fingers crossed for speedy processing.

While that happens, let me get a quick inputs from all the experts around here..

My profile:
- Bachelor of Engineering (computer science) from India - Sep'02 to Jun'06
- Software engineer at an MNC in Bangalore - Jul'06 to Jul'10 (4 Years)
- Masters degree in Computing from National University of Singapore - Aug'10 to Jun'12
(Although graduation date is Jun'12, i finished all modules and started working from Jul'11, was doing thesis in parallel from Jul'12 to Dec'12)
- Research assistant (Processor design and programming) - Jul'11 to Dec'11 (5 months)
- Researcher (Enterprise software applications, mainly R&D and project management) - Jan'12 to Aug'14 (2 years 7 months)
- Lead software development at a startup in Singapore - Aug'14 to Sep'15 ( 1 year 1 month)
- Web product manager including web development responsibilities in another startup in Singapore - Sep'15 to Mar'16 ( 6 months )

With this break up of my profile, any idea what points I would get for "Software Engineer" occupation?


----------



## sheiky (Mar 1, 2016)

I submitted the application on 11th Apr. It went to Stage 4 the next day. So far no update. I too saw few timelines with quick acs results.



Newrulez said:


> I have submitted the application on 5th April and it went to stage 4 on 7th April, no update since then. One person whom I know submitted on 4th April and got the result on 8th April. I'm curious too..


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

mysurk said:


> I uploaded additional documents yesterday and it is in "With Assessor" state. Keeping fingers crossed for speedy processing.
> 
> While that happens, let me get a quick inputs from all the experts around here..
> 
> ...


I am yet to apply for ACS. Preparing my reference letters, statutory declarations and other documents.
Based on my reading and communications with ACS, You will get 7 yr 8 months.

Any experience during the education will be considered as intern and wont be counted towards experience.

In addition to this, You may loose 2 years (from your 7yr 8 months) as the BE Computer science or may not. BE IT has better chance of not loosing the 2 years.

Let experienced applicants shed some light here.


----------



## mysurk (Apr 13, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> I am yet to apply for ACS. Preparing my reference letters, statutory declarations and other documents.
> Based on my reading and communications with ACS, You will get 7 yr 8 months.
> 
> Any experience during the education will be considered as intern and wont be counted towards experience.
> ...


Thanks Saravanan. May I ask you where you read that experience during the education will be considered as intern and wont be counted towards experience?
In any case, as you said, if they take out 2 years out of my experience towards requirements met date, then these 5 months may not even make a difference as the total wont add up to 8 years 

So, with 10 points from professional experience, I will have 65 points. Apparently even 65 pointers are not getting invites. So, I am thinking of adding my wife's 5 points. Her toelf and ASC evaluation will take more than a month if I start the process now. 
So, is it possible to submit the EOI now without spouse 5 points and later include it after she gets all the documentation?


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

mysurk said:


> I uploaded additional documents yesterday and it is in "With Assessor" state. Keeping fingers crossed for speedy processing.
> 
> While that happens, let me get a quick inputs from all the experts around here..
> 
> ...





mysurk said:


> Thanks Saravanan. May I ask you where you read that experience during the education will be considered as intern and wont be counted towards experience?
> In any case, as you said, if they take out 2 years out of my experience towards requirements met date, then these 5 months may not even make a difference as the total wont add up to 8 years
> 
> So, with 10 points from professional experience, I will have 65 points. Apparently even 65 pointers are not getting invites. So, I am thinking of adding my wife's 5 points. Her toelf and ASC evaluation will take more than a month if I start the process now.
> So, is it possible to submit the EOI now without spouse 5 points and later include it after she gets all the documentation?


I really couldnt trace the information where i have seen it. You may contact acs by email. They usually reply promptly. If you are paid for this job and more than 20 hrs work is contributed. There is a possibility if you show proof for this I guess. Best one to answer this is ACS I belive.

Regarding 65 points, I am also in the same boat as you. However, I believe the situation will be much easier after july 2016.


----------



## mysurk (Apr 13, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> mysurk said:
> 
> 
> > I uploaded additional documents yesterday and it is in "With Assessor" state. Keeping fingers crossed for speedy processing.
> ...


Just got the asc assessment result. Applied on 7th april. Uploaded additional documents (due to unclear scans on first upload) on 11th April. Result on 15th April.
Got me 10 points.

Submitted EOI. Now the waiting begins. Thanks for all those who replied to my question.


----------



## sheiky (Mar 1, 2016)

Congrats MySurk... I applied for ACS on 11th Apr and got it +ve by 15th Apr. Got 15 points.



mysurk said:


> Just got the asc assessment result. Applied on 7th april. Uploaded additional documents (due to unclear scans on first upload) on 11th April. Result on 15th April.
> Got me 10 points.
> 
> Submitted EOI. Now the waiting begins. Thanks for all those who replied to my question.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

mysurk said:


> Just got the asc assessment result. Applied on 7th april. Uploaded additional documents (due to unclear scans on first upload) on 11th April. Result on 15th April.
> Got me 10 points.
> 
> Submitted EOI. Now the waiting begins. Thanks for all those who replied to my question.


Best of luck in your EOI

Did you provide Reference Letters/Statutory Declarations or used just the experience certificates?


----------



## mysurk (Apr 13, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> mysurk said:
> 
> 
> > Just got the asc assessment result. Applied on 7th april. Uploaded additional documents (due to unclear scans on first upload) on 11th April. Result on 15th April.
> ...


Thanks saravanan. I provided the reference letters with job scope etc on company letterhead signed by HR or reporting manager.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

mysurk said:


> Thanks saravanan. I provided the reference letters with job scope etc on company letterhead signed by HR or reporting manager.


Thanks a lot, 

Chasing the companies for the reference letters/statutory declarations. My 15 years of experience spawned over three countries. It is really getting harder to get the necessary certificates. 

In addition to this, Now I am running a software company with two products on subscription basis. So again gathering and compiling all the necessary documents in parallel.

Needless to say, I need to prepare the RPL since my graduation was mechanical engineering. About to finish the RPL in couple of days. Hopefully, after ACS, it will be a breeze.


----------



## mysurk (Apr 13, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> mysurk said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks saravanan. I provided the reference letters with job scope etc on company letterhead signed by HR or reporting manager.
> ...


A fellow entreprepreneur. Should catch up once we are in Australia 
Best wishes for your application!


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

mysurk said:


> A fellow entreprepreneur. Should catch up once we are in Australia
> Best wishes for your application!


Sure,
Long way to get PR. Hopefully, meet you soon. Planing to land in Sydney by August.

Thanks


----------



## audream0709 (Mar 27, 2016)

*Understanding ACS Result*

Hi,

Got my ACS result, its says, Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Diploma from State Board of Technical Education Haryana completed December 2001 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing. 

The following employment after February 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 01/06 - 07/07 (1yrs 6mths)
Position: IT Manager
Employer: A
Country: INDIA

Dates: 08/07 - 08/13 (6yrs 0mths)
Position: Senior Manager - Technical Support
Employer: B
Country: INDIA

Dates: 08/13 - 02/16 (2yrs 6mths)
Position: Manager - IT Operations
Employer: C
Country: INDIA

ACS has deducted Six years of experience and this leaves me with only 4 years of experience giving 5 marks for experience and 10 marks for Qualification.

Please help in understanding this, as why, Six years have been deducted, believe only 5 years are taken from experience for making it comparable to Diploma, like 2 Years in case if education is comparable to Bachelors and Major in Computing.

My Assumption of result is - 10 marks for Qualification and 5 for Experience 

If one year gets added to Experience this will make 10 marks in Experience and 20 in total instead of 15 as it stands currently.

Please help to understand this one point calculation and should I raise this further with ACS.


----------



## Atul33 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi All,

I have been working on RPL Report for last 2 weeks and today, when i saw, it seems like ACS has amended the template and now it says that one only need to talk about 1 Essential core ICT area of knowledge and 1 General ICT Area of knowledge and not all the knowledge areas.

This is different from the previous template, where it was required to explain all the topics, where one has knowledge and it was easier to demonstrate the knowledge.

Can someone please share any more information around the same?

Regards,
Atul


----------



## wahabanjum (Dec 22, 2015)

Dear All,

I am new here at this forum, Please can you let me know how to apply for Skills Assessment at ACS ?


----------



## pallavidhar (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

My ACS is in stage 4a since April 28 th. I mailed them asking for an ETA and they have responded saying it could range from 4-6 weeks. Reading the above experiences, I am hoping it would not take that long. Now here is my situation. 

Am hoping to lodge an EOI under the Computer system and network engineer code. On the immigration website I see that the occupational ceiling is 1986 and the invitations sent out are 1923 already. Here are my questions :-

1) Am hoping to be considered for the May 11 or May 25 round. That is if I get my ACS latest by May 9 th. What are the chances? I ve submitted all relevant documents. 

2) Is the occupational list on the site updated after every round?
3) How do we know how many invites will be sent for my code on may 11 or 25 ? 
4) A lot of invites may not result in visa grants. What happens to them ? Do they consider other EOIs then ?
5) In case the occupational limit is reached before I could apply EOI for this year, what is the way forward for me ? When does the next financial year with the new invites start ? July ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

pallavidhar said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My ACS is in stage 4a since April 28 th. I mailed them asking for an ETA and they have responded saying it could range from 4-6 weeks. Reading the above experiences, I am hoping it would not take that long. Now here is my situation.
> 
> ...



I am also in the same boat. I have filled my application with ACS on 24th April and uploaded all the required documents on the same day. My application is also stuck at stage 4 (with assessor) since 28th April. Not sure when would I get my result.

If I manage to file EOI let's say by 9th May and I don't get invite on 11th and 25th May draw and ceiling of 1986 hits (only 63 seats left), then what would happen? Would I be getting invite in July than? What if any point system or rules change by then?

Seeking response from Experts and Vetrans on this forum.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

pallavidhar said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My ACS is in stage 4a since April 28 th. I mailed them asking for an ETA and they have responded saying it could range from 4-6 weeks. Reading the above experiences, I am hoping it would not take that long. Now here is my situation.
> 
> ...


1. The time they take may depend on their workload, number of episodes in your application, number of documents, etc. We cannot say for sure.

2. No, not the list. The numbers (occupation ceilings) are updated after every round. The list generally does not change throughout the financial year.

3. Check 'Occupation Ceilings' tab *here*. A rough estimate is to divide the total number for your occupation by 12. However, they may invite more or less during a particular round/ month.

4. Not sure. I am guessing that they are returned back to the pool. But it takes at least 60 days for an invite to expire and there are less than 60 days for the current year to end.

5. You should file the EOI regardless of whether the occupation ceiling reaches and wait. Should your ANZSCO remain on the list and if there are no other changes that may adversely affect your application, then your EOI will be considered for the next years program beginning from July-2016.


----------



## pallavidhar (Apr 16, 2016)

You are an angel. Thanks a lot. Will update my status soon.


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

I have got the result today from ACS. It's a positive assessment. They have deducted 2 years from my total experience. This leaves me with 60 points in totality.

I am going to file to EOI today.

@pallavidhar - I hope you will also receive your result today. All the best!


----------



## pallavidhar (Apr 16, 2016)

That is great news. Congratulations. When did your status change to 'in progress' and how long it took after that to get the mail ? My status still shows as 'with assessor'. I had 5 stat declarations for my work experience. May be the verification is taking long. Do update when you get an ITA. I am hoping to get it before the limit reaches too.


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

pallavidhar said:


> That is great news. Congratulations. When did your status change to 'in progress' and how long it took after that to get the mail ? My status still shows as 'with assessor'. I had 5 stat declarations for my work experience. May be the verification is taking long. Do update when you get an ITA. I am hoping to get it before the limit reaches too.


I last checked it before going to bed yesterday around 11pm IST. It was at "with assessor" till then. Today morning when I woke up, I got an email at around 7:30am with subject "ACS Skills Assessment Result" and report was attached with the email

So overnight it changed to 4b and to 5 

I had 1 stat declaration and 5 refrence letters.

It's already 5:30pm in Australia now. I hope you should get it first thing tomorrow morning :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pallavidhar (Apr 16, 2016)

Fingers crossed. I am hoping you will get an ITA on 11 th. I thik you submitted your docs to ACS on 24 th. I submitted them on the 28 th. So it might take three extra days for me. So I guess it could be next week too. Closely watching the occupational limit. If not May 11, then May 25. 





goaustralianow said:


> I last checked it before going to bed yesterday around 11pm IST. It was at "with assessor" till then. Today morning when I woke up, I got an email at around 7:30am with subject "ACS Skills Assessment Result" and report was attached with the email
> 
> So overnight it changed to 4b and to 5
> 
> ...


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

pallavidhar said:


> Fingers crossed. I am hoping you will get an ITA on 11 th. I thik you submitted your docs to ACS on 24 th. I submitted them on the 28 th. So it might take three extra days for me. So I guess it could be next week too. Closely watching the occupational limit. If not May 11, then May 25.



Thank you for your lovely wishes! I have filled the EOI today. Now the waiting starts :juggle:

Oh i thought your status changed to 4a on 28th April and you submitted your docs before. Actually i submitted on 24th and my status moved to 4a on 28th April.

If you have submitted your docs on 28th than yes, you can expect result either on Saturday or latest by Monday. ACS also works on Saturday BTW


----------



## ns0314 (May 6, 2016)

Hey Pallavi,
You got any reply from ACS? I too submitted by ACS on 29th April and still waiting for the result
Regards
Sumit


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ns0314 said:


> Hey Pallavi, You got any reply from ACS? I too submitted by ACS on 29th April and still waiting for the result Regards Sumit


I am sure you would here next week.


----------



## pallavidhar (Apr 16, 2016)

Nothing yet.


----------



## pallavidhar (Apr 16, 2016)

Hey Buddy,


Haven't found the relevant thread so posting here. While submitting the EOI, I have the following doubts:-

1) Education - Do we submit the details for 10 th and 12 th as non aqf as secondary and higher secondary ? What do we write in the qualification section ?

2) Experience - Should we also include the experience that ACS deducted ? I will get 10 points either ways, but just want to be sure. 


Thanks in advance. 









KeeDa said:


> 1. The time they take may depend on their workload, number of episodes in your application, number of documents, etc. We cannot say for sure.
> 
> 2. No, not the list. The numbers (occupation ceilings) are updated after every round. The list generally does not change throughout the financial year.
> 
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Long time since I did mine, so not really sure, but check the heading on that page. I think it says "relevant" qualification, so you should input the ones assessed by ACS and choose the right option too- the one with 'business, science, or technology' for ACS assessed AQF equivalent software and/ or electronics engineering related degrees. EOI is all about points and as long as you are claiming the correct amount of points, it is fine if you input additional qualifications, but make sure to mark them as "others" and remember to not mark anything as 'Australian' (unless of course if you studied in Australia). Don't confuse between AQF-equivalent and the Australian option. Choosing the Australian option will end up overclaiming 5 more points for Australian studies.

As for experience, mention all of it but carefully mark the period/ episodes before and until skill-met-date as 'not-relevant' and only the ones considered skilled by ACS as 'relevant'.

Once submitted, you get 2 links at the top to download points-breakdown and EOI-summary. Download those and ensure that the system has calculated correct amount of points. Additionally verify that important bits like your ANZSCO, passport number, dates, English test ID, and assessment ID have been correctly recorded.



pallavidhar said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> 
> Haven't found the relevant thread so posting here. While submitting the EOI, I have the following doubts:-
> ...


----------



## pallavidhar (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi Buddy,

Hoping to get my acs result on Monday. It is in progress now. Can you answer my questions posted above ? I have a couple of doubts in education and experience section, since you are fresh from submitting the eoi , I am sure you would remember. 




goaustralianow said:


> Thank you for your lovely wishes! I have filled the EOI today. Now the waiting starts :juggle:
> 
> Oh i thought your status changed to 4a on 28th April and you submitted your docs before. Actually i submitted on 24th and my status moved to 4a on 28th April.
> 
> If you have submitted your docs on 28th than yes, you can expect result either on Saturday or latest by Monday. ACS also works on Saturday BTW


----------



## pallavidhar (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks again. I ll just double check with someone who has submitted lately. 





KeeDa said:


> Long time since I did mine, so not really sure, but check the heading on that page. I think it says "relevant" qualification, so you should input the ones assessed by ACS and choose the right option too- the one with 'business, science, or technology' for ACS assessed AQF equivalent software and/ or electronics engineering related degrees. EOI is all about points and as long as you are claiming the correct amount of points, it is fine if you input additional qualifications, but make sure to mark them as "others" and remember to not mark anything as 'Australian' (unless of course if you studied in Australia). Don't confuse between AQF-equivalent and the Australian option. Choosing the Australian option will end up overclaiming 5 more points for Australian studies.
> 
> As for experience, mention all of it but carefully mark the period/ episodes before and until skill-met-date as 'not-relevant' and only the ones considered skilled by ACS as 'relevant'.
> 
> Once submitted, you get 2 links at the top to download points-breakdown and EOI-summary. Download those and ensure that the system has calculated correct amount of points. Additionally verify that important bits like your ANZSCO, passport number, dates, English test ID, and assessment ID have been correctly recorded.


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

audream0709 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got my ACS result, its says, Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> ...


as per the ACS if your qualifications are equals to AQF diploma or associate degree then they will deduct 6 years of experience if your total experience is less than 10 and will deduct 5 years if total experience is 10 years or more.

I wonder you showed 10 years of experience but why they didn't deduct 5 years rather 6 years. 

I suggest go through ACS guidelines again and appeal for review. 

I am in the same boat by the way, they counted my 3.5years experience out of 15 years. 

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

pallavidhar said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> 
> Haven't found the relevant thread so posting here. While submitting the EOI, I have the following doubts:-
> ...



Please find answers below:

1. For education, you only need to fill what you got assessed by ACS. For example, i had 2 degrees which i got assessed by ACS, i have included both of them. No need for 10th or 12th. Only higher education needs to be declared under EOI. 

2. Whatever experience is decuted by ACS needs to be declared as well, There is an option of relevant and non relevant. You have to select "NO" where it says relevant for the expereince which is deemed not fit by ACS

Lemme know if you have any questions. Will be happy to help


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

goaustralianow said:


> Please find answers below:
> 
> 1. For education, you only need to fill what you got assessed by ACS. For example, i had 2 degrees which i got assessed by ACS, i have included both of them. No need for 10th or 12th. Only higher education needs to be declared under EOI.
> 
> ...



@pallavidhar - Hey bud did you get your ACS result today?


----------



## pallavidhar (Apr 16, 2016)

Not yet. It is at 'in progress'. I am all ready with my EOI and all, but the results are still awaited. I am losing hope of submitting EOI and getting an invite for May 11 . What time are the invitations released? If I submit latest by tomorrow night IST, will I stand a chance? Just hope all 60 seats are not full this Wednesday. 



goaustralianow said:


> @pallavidhar - Hey bud did you get your ACS result today?


----------



## erashu (Oct 10, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I've already logged an EOI for 262113 - Systems Administrator: NSW since Sept'15, after checking on other forums and checking the history of NSW invites.. I don't think this one going to result in PR. So can I get ACS done again for 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer ? If so, what are the negatives I need to think of and will my previous ACS have any effect on the new one ?

Will there be any problems at any stage ?

Please help !

- Ashish


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

pallavidhar said:


> Not yet. It is at 'in progress'. I am all ready with my EOI and all, but the results are still awaited. I am losing hope of submitting EOI and getting an invite for May 11 . What time are the invitations released? If I submit latest by tomorrow night IST, will I stand a chance? Just hope all 60 seats are not full this Wednesday.


Your EOI stands a chance even if submitted a minute before the EOI draw. Whether or not it gets selected depends on the points, occupation ceiling, etc. If you know there are only 60 seats left, then just to give you a perspective, there were 58 seats left for 2613 occupation group during the 08-May-2015 draw last year and all those seats went out to 70+ pointers.



erashu said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've already logged an EOI for 262113 - Systems Administrator: NSW since Sept'15, after checking on other forums and checking the history of NSW invites.. I don't think this one going to result in PR. So can I get ACS done again for 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer ? If so, what are the negatives I need to think of and will my previous ACS have any effect on the new one ?
> 
> ...


Cannot say for sure about those 2 occupations, but in general, getting re-assessed in another occupation is possible especially if there is a significant overlap of skills between the two. We've seen quite a few 261314 applicants were successful with 261313 on this thread: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../861994-software-tester-skill-assessment.html*


----------



## pallavidhar (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks bud. You are such a positive person that it is actually contagious. I am gonna have 75 points for the EOI. Keeping my fingers crossed. Just in case, it doesn work out this year, when are the invites sent out in July ? Or do they start in august ? The catch is that my birthday falls in August first week and I might end up losing 5 points if I do not get an invite before that. I d still have 70 though.  





KeeDa said:


> Your EOI stands a chance even if submitted a minute before the EOI draw. Whether or not it gets selected depends on the points, occupation ceiling, etc. If you know there are only 60 seats left, then just to give you a perspective, there were 58 seats left for 2613 occupation group during the 08-May-2015 draw last year and all those seats went out to 70+ pointers.


----------



## saurabhshahi (Nov 11, 2015)

*ACS applied on 28th and now in progress at stage 4th*

ACS applied on 28th and now in progress at stage 4th.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

pallavidhar said:


> Thanks bud. You are such a positive person that it is actually contagious. I am gonna have 75 points for the EOI. Keeping my fingers crossed. Just in case, it doesn work out this year, when are the invites sent out in July ? Or do they start in august ? The catch is that my birthday falls in August first week and I might end up losing 5 points if I do not get an invite before that. I d still have 70 though.


Invites start in July itself. 70 still is a good score for 2613 occupation group to get invited soon. Moreover, note that the numbers in your age group are inclusive- if you are in the 25 - 32 age group, 32 is inclusive and you won't lose points until you celebrate your 33'rd birthday. In other words, you enjoy the higher points in this group until you are 32 years 11 months xx days old.


----------



## pallavidhar (Apr 16, 2016)

I see. So I will only lose points if I get invite after my 33 rd birthday. Also, if the invite is sent out before my birthday, then it wouldn matter how many points I have, right ? Do they calculate the points again during the visa processing ?



KeeDa said:


> Invites start in July itself. 70 still is a good score for 2613 occupation group to get invited soon. Moreover, note that the numbers in your age group are inclusive- if you are in the 25 - 32 age group, 32 is inclusive and you won't lose points until you celebrate your 33'rd birthday. In other words, you enjoy the higher points in this group until you are 32 years 11 months xx days old.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

pallavidhar said:


> I see. So I will only lose points if I get invite after my 33 rd birthday. Also, if the invite is sent out before my birthday, then it wouldn matter how many points I have, right ? Do they calculate the points again during the visa processing ?


No, they don't count again. Points freeze at invitation. Post invite, you may grow older, your English and/ or assessment results may expire, and it won't affect your invitation and visa application.


----------



## pallavidhar (Apr 16, 2016)

Hey,

Got an invite yet ? I am still awaiting my acs results. Lol. When is the occupational ceiling going to get updated with today's round's results ?





goaustralianow said:


> Please find answers below:
> 
> 1. For education, you only need to fill what you got assessed by ACS. For example, i had 2 degrees which i got assessed by ACS, i have included both of them. No need for 10th or 12th. Only higher education needs to be declared under EOI.
> 
> ...


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

pallavidhar said:


> Hey,
> 
> Got an invite yet ? I am still awaiting my acs results. Lol. When is the occupational ceiling going to get updated with today's round's results ?


Hardluck with invite this time 

Occupational ceiling will most likely be updated in next couple of days.

What's your occupational code and how many points do you have?


----------



## pallavidhar (Apr 16, 2016)

Computer system and n/w engineer. Currently at 50 points. Hoping to get another 25 after ACS results . Will keep an eye on the occupational ceilings. Let us wait for may 25. 





goaustralianow said:


> Hardluck with invite this time
> 
> Occupational ceiling will most likely be updated in next couple of days.
> 
> What's your occupational code and how many points do you have?


----------



## Suds7 (Mar 7, 2013)

pallavidhar said:


> Computer system and n/w engineer. Currently at 50 points. Hoping to get another 25 after ACS results . Will keep an eye on the occupational ceilings. Let us wait for may 25.



If you get 25 points then your score will be 75 at that score you will immediately get invite afaik


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

Suds7 said:


> If you get 25 points then your score will be 75 at that score you will immediately get invite afaik
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sure. But that is provided there are seats left in 263111 occupation ceiling post yesterday's draw. If there would be seats left then surely you will get the invite in 25th May round.


----------



## pallavidhar (Apr 16, 2016)

Yeah. Waiting to see the updates on the website. Should be there by Monday. 




goaustralianow said:


> Yes sure. But that is provided there are seats left in 263111 occupation ceiling post yesterday's draw. If there would be seats left then surely you will get the invite in 25th May round.


----------



## Atul33 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi there, anyone has any idea, if I apply for ACS using statutory declaration in place of employment reference, do they do any employment verifications at this stage ( for authenticity of declaration) or employment verification happens only at VISA processing stage?

Regards,
Atul


----------



## ranagarima14 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi All,

I already got Positive assessment in ACS, but last time I didn't mention my first organisation's experience where I was working as a trainee after completing my studies. There I worked for just 6 months and didn't get an experience letter. So I showed my experience from my second organisation.

If somehow I will manage to arrange experience letter then can I lodge for ACS reassessment with this additional 6 months. As this will help me to score extra 5 points. 

I will appreciate your suggestions.


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

Hey Guys,

I got my ACS results today and here were my timelines:
Application Submitted on: 29-Apr-2016
Stage 4a: On 05-May-2016
Stage 4b: On 12-May-2016
Result: 13-May-2016

Result: 
Skills suitable under 261313
B.E. computer Science completed on Dec 2003 and assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

However I am confused by the results a bit.

Started working as Software Engineer in Apr-2004 and working on same roles till now.
I had a gap of about 6 months when I was not working in 2013, otherwise working all along in same field and roles since Apr 2004. Still they have deducted 4 years and have mentioned that my experience after Apr 2008 is considered at appropriate skill level. I was expecting that it would be considerable ater Apr 2006 so I could have got 15 points with 8+ years experience. However with this result I am short of 6 months now  

Can anyone suggest whether this is how they consider or I should apply to ACS for re-verification?

Appreciate your help!


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

nkverma said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I got my ACS results today and here were my timelines:
> Application Submitted on: 29-Apr-2016
> ...


I think if you're total work experience is above 10 years or more then they will deduct 2 years if less than 10 years then they will deduct 4 years. 

can you breakdown all your experience and see if it's exceeding 10 years also did ACS counted any of your experience as not suitable for the nominated code if yes then simply deduct those years from overall relevant experience. 

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

theariezman said:


> I think if you're total work experience is above 10 years or more then they will deduct 2 years if less than 10 years then they will deduct 4 years.
> 
> can you breakdown all your experience and see if it's exceeding 10 years also did ACS counted any of your experience as not suitable for the nominated code if yes then simply deduct those years from overall relevant experience.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


Thank you for your response. Surely my experience is above 10 years, in fact about 12+ years in the same field. In the letter they have not specified anything about how much of my experience is not suitable and why would they I think, because all my experience is suitable for the category and my reference letters also reflected the same. Since my degree is considered as a Major in computing so why should they deduct 4 years rather than 2 years from my work exp. Any more clues?


----------



## pallavidhar (Apr 16, 2016)

Hey,

Got the acs results finally today. Just need to ensure I understand it correctly. Here are the details:

Your Bachelor of Engineering (Information Technology Branch) from Pune University
completed May 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. 


The following employment after May 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 09/06 - 08/08 (1yrs 11mths)

Dates: 04/09 - 08/11 (2yrs 4mths)

Dates: 08/11 - 10/12 (1yrs 2mths)

Dates: 07/13 - 04/15 (1yrs 9mths)

Dates: 07/15 - 04/16 (0yrs 9mths)
----------------------------------------------------------

Does that mean that I have 15 points for the BE degree and 10 points for a relevant experience of 5.8 years ( from June 2009) ? 


Thanks. 

















KeeDa said:


> No, they don't count again. Points freeze at invitation. Post invite, you may grow older, your English and/ or assessment results may expire, and it won't affect your invitation and visa application.


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

nkverma said:


> Thank you for your response. Surely my experience is above 10 years, in fact about 12+ years in the same field. In the letter they have not specified anything about how much of my experience is not suitable and why would they I think, because all my experience is suitable for the category and my reference letters also reflected the same. Since my degree is considered as a Major in computing so why should they deduct 4 years rather than 2 years from my work exp. Any more clues?


excerpt from the ACS guidelines.



> Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Major
> 
> - If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 2 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10 years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria.
> 
> - If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is NOT closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history to meet the suitability criteria.


If you fulfill the above then you can challenge ACS and lodge an appeal (no review). 

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

nkverma said:


> Thank you for your response. Surely my experience is above 10 years, in fact about 12+ years in the same field. In the letter they have not specified anything about how much of my experience is not suitable and why would they I think, because all my experience is suitable for the category and my reference letters also reflected the same. Since my degree is considered as a Major in computing so why should they deduct 4 years rather than 2 years from my work exp. Any more clues?


They deduct 4 years even if the degree evaluated is a major since the deduction is purely based upon how your work experience is closely related to your studies.


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

pallavidhar said:


> Hey,
> 
> Got the acs results finally today. Just need to ensure I understand it correctly. Here are the details:
> 
> ...


that's correct. 

congratulations for scoring good.

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## pallavidhar (Apr 16, 2016)

Thank you. Submitted my EOI with 75 points today. All eyes on the website to see if the occupational limit for my job code has been reached or not. If not, expecting an invite on May 25, else would wait until July. 




theariezman said:


> that's correct.
> 
> congratulations for scoring good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

theariezman said:


> excerpt from the ACS guidelines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okayy, getting that now. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

nkverma said:


> Okayy, getting that now. Thank you for sharing this.


adding to it ACS summary of criteria. 

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5735c3ae65007/Summary-of-Criteria-2014-1.pdf


Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## pallavidhar (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi,


Do you get a mail from skillselect after submitting an EOI ? I did not get any. Mine just said submitted on the last page. 

Also, when are the results of the 11 th may round be updated on their site? I thought it would be done by today. Not there yet. 







goaustralianow said:


> Hardluck with invite this time
> 
> Occupational ceiling will most likely be updated in next couple of days.
> 
> What's your occupational code and how many points do you have?


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

pallavidhar said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Do you get a mail from skillselect after submitting an EOI ? I did not get any. Mine just said submitted on the last page.
> ...


Yes you must get an email post EOI submission. I got one immediately after submitting the EOI with subject "*SkillSelect account created*"

I have spoken to couple of my friends who recently have got their PR. They told me it usually takes 7-8 working days post every round to update the skillselect page with results.


----------



## pallavidhar (Apr 16, 2016)

Yeah. I got the account created mail when I created the account. But the eoi submission mail did not come through .It just shows "submitted " when I log in to my account. Hope that is sufficient. 




goaustralianow said:


> Yes you must get an email post EOI submission. I got one immediately after submitting the EOI with subject "*SkillSelect account created*"
> 
> I have spoken to couple of my friends who recently have got their PR. They told me it usually takes 7-8 working days post every round to update the skillselect page with results.


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

pallavidhar said:


> Yeah. I got the account created mail when I created the account. But the eoi submission mail did not come through .It just shows "submitted " when I log in to my account. Hope that is sufficient.


Yes that is sufficient.


----------



## pallavidhar (Apr 16, 2016)

The results are still not declared for May 11. Should be done by tomorrow, as the next round is just 3 business days away. 




goaustralianow said:


> Yes that is sufficient.


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

pallavidhar said:


> The results are still not declared for May 11. Should be done by tomorrow, as the next round is just 3 business days away.


There you go:
http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/11-may-2016-round-results


----------



## pallavidhar (Apr 16, 2016)

Exactly what I thought. The ceiling for computer and n/w engineers has reached, and we will have to wait until July. So July 6 I believe. Missed it by a couple of days. If only ACS had sent my results earlier, would have got it on May 11. I think you have the same code too, right ?





goaustralianow said:


> There you go:
> SkillSelect 11 May 2016 round results


----------



## pallavidhar (Apr 16, 2016)

Hey Buddy,

Job code ceiling reached. Gotta wait until July now. Is it ok if we get the police verification done in the mean time ? What else can I do to ensure I don 't waste much time once I get the ITA ?

Thanks.




KeeDa said:


> Your EOI stands a chance even if submitted a minute before the EOI draw. Whether or not it gets selected depends on the points, occupation ceiling, etc. If you know there are only 60 seats left, then just to give you a perspective, there were 58 seats left for 2613 occupation group during the 08-May-2015 draw last year and all those seats went out to 70+ pointers.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

IED depends on PCC date. Doing it too early in the process could mean receiving an early IED. Ref: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/6856466-post58.html

Instead work on documents required for the visa, arranging funds for visa payment, and AUD travel card for the payment.



pallavidhar said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> Job code ceiling reached. Gotta wait until July now. Is it ok if we get the police verification done in the mean time ? What else can I do to ensure I don 't waste much time once I get the ITA ?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## pallavidhar (Apr 16, 2016)

I understand that. I have already applied for the PCC for myself. Guess, I ll wait to get ITA before I apply for my husband too. I think the PCC is valid for a year. In any case, I am hoping to get the visa by december. My PCC will arrive by june 1 st week. 

Funds are arranged. I need to understand how to make the payment in one shot. I ll try to get the AUD travel card and also talk to my bank to see if they accept a pre paid credit card payment for that amount.

Thanks again. 





pallavidhar said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> Job code ceiling reached. Gotta wait until July now. Is it ok if we get the police verification done in the mean time ? What else can I do to ensure I don 't waste much time once I get the ITA ?
> 
> ...


----------



## pallavidhar (Apr 16, 2016)

I understand that. I have already applied for the PCC for myself. Guess, I ll wait to get ITA before I apply for my husband too. I think the PCC is valid for a year. In any case, I am hoping to get the visa by December. My PCC will arrive by june 1 st week. 

Funds are arranged. I need to understand how to make the payment in one shot. I ll try to get the AUD travel card and also talk to my bank to see if they accept a pre paid credit card payment for that amount.

Thanks again. 






KeeDa said:


> Your EOI stands a chance even if submitted a minute before the EOI draw. Whether or not it gets selected depends on the points, occupation ceiling, etc. If you know there are only 60 seats left, then just to give you a perspective, there were 58 seats left for 2613 occupation group during the 08-May-2015 draw last year and all those seats went out to 70+ pointers.





KeeDa said:


> IED depends on PCC date. Doing it too early in the process could mean receiving an early IED. Ref: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/6856466-post58.html
> 
> Instead work on documents required for the visa, arranging funds for visa payment, and AUD travel card for the payment.


----------



## kseeker (Dec 7, 2014)

I have head ACS priorotizes applications based on occupation.. is it true?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

pallavidhar said:


> I understand that. I have already applied for the PCC for myself. Guess, I ll wait to get ITA before I apply for my husband too. I think the PCC is valid for a year. In any case, I am hoping to get the visa by December. My PCC will arrive by june 1 st week.
> 
> Funds are arranged. I need to understand how to make the payment in one shot. I ll try to get the AUD travel card and also talk to my bank to see if they accept a pre paid credit card payment for that amount.
> 
> Thanks again.


You can delay collecting the PCC by a month or so. PCC is printed on the day you visit for collection.

Not sure about pre-paid cards, but AUD travel card is the second best option to pay the visa fees (first one being an Australian credit card). See this thread for more info: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html

Edit: For AUD travel card, prefer to get it at a bank branch (and not online) and ask for a discount. You easily get 40 paise per dollar discount over and above the bank's advertised rate for that day. If the amount is above 6000 AUD, then ask for 50 paise discount.



kseeker said:


> I have head ACS priorotizes applications based on occupation.. is it true?


I don't think so. I've never heard or read about it before.


----------



## pallavidhar (Apr 16, 2016)

Yup. Already checked that thread. I have an account with icici and they will hopefully issue me the travel card. But they will need a copy of the ITA, so I can just visit them and confirm the same in the mean time. 

Also, what other documents do we require during the visa application? I already have the employment and educational docs, pcc will be ready, acs and pte done, forms and health checks will be done once I receive the ITA. Do I need anything for my husband too ? 

Also, my passport is due to expire in November this year. My EOI and PCC have been submitted with existing passport. When is the best time to apply for a renewal ? Can I apply now or wait until a CO is assigned and update him/her of the status ?

Thanks. 





KeeDa said:


> You can delay collecting the PCC by a month or so. PCC is printed on the day you visit for collection.
> 
> Not sure about pre-paid cards, but AUD travel card is the second best option to pay the visa fees (first one being an Australian credit card). See this thread for more info: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html
> 
> ...


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

*ACS Fee*

Hi guys,

What is the current fee for ACS assessment?

thanks


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

mandy2137 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> what is the current fee for acs assessment?
> 
> Thanks


aud 500


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

pallavidhar said:


> Exactly what I thought. The ceiling for computer and n/w engineers has reached, and we will have to wait until July. So July 6 I believe. Missed it by a couple of days. If only ACS had sent my results earlier, would have got it on May 11. I think you have the same code too, right ?


Yup, same code


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

pallavidhar said:


> Yup. Already checked that thread. I have an account with icici and they will hopefully issue me the travel card. But they will need a copy of the ITA, so I can just visit them and confirm the same in the mean time.
> 
> Also, what other documents do we require during the visa application? I already have the employment and educational docs, pcc will be ready, acs and pte done, forms and health checks will be done once I receive the ITA. Do I need anything for my husband too ?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/4194082-post4.html
If you have claimed partner points, then work, education, and English test related documents from husband too.



pallavidhar said:


> Also, my passport is due to expire in November this year. My EOI and PCC have been submitted with existing passport. When is the best time to apply for a renewal ? Can I apply now or wait until a CO is assigned and update him/her of the status ?
> 
> Thanks.


You can apply anytime. I myself did IELTS, ACS, EOI, and visa (all steps before July 2015) using old passport and renewed passport mid-way during processing in Sep 2015. You just need to inform them about your new passport. If at the EOI stage, then edit the EOI to update the passport number. If at visa processing stage or post-visa-grant period, then inside your immiAccount PR application, navigate to 'update us', and then to 'change of passport'


----------



## pallavidhar (Apr 16, 2016)

Not claiming partner points. Do I still need to submit document no 2 and 3 for him ? If yes, will have to make arrangements for that . I believe all these docs will be mentioned in the ITA as well. 

Thanks again. Will lay low for a while and help other aspirants here. :juggle:




KeeDa said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/4194082-post4.html
> If you have claimed partner points, then work, education, and English test related documents from husband too.
> 
> 
> You can apply anytime. I myself did IELTS, ACS, EOI, and visa (all steps before July 2015) using old passport and renewed passport mid-way during processing in Sep 2015. You just need to inform them about your new passport. If at the EOI stage, then edit the EOI to update the passport number. If at visa processing stage or post-visa-grant period, then inside your immiAccount PR application, navigate to 'update us', and then to 'change of passport'


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

pallavidhar said:


> Not claiming partner points. Do I still need to submit document no 2 and 3 for him ? If yes, will have to make arrangements for that . I believe all these docs will be mentioned in the ITA as well.
> 
> Thanks again. Will lay low for a while and help other aspirants here. :juggle:


ITA does not give you any checklist of documents to be submitted.

See this page for a general checklist of documents: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

Additionally, your PR application inside your immiAccount will show you a list of 'recommended' document-categories for each applicant which should give you an idea about what all is to be submitted. However, although this list does not recommend form 80 and 1221, prefer to submit these forms as they are often being requested by COs. See 'Achieving a faster visa decision' on this page: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

Since you are not claiming partner points, only few basic docs from your husband will be required- passport, functional English evidence (if providing this as a letter from college/ uni, then degree completion certificate too), PCC, Medicals, and marriage certificate. Of course, does not harm if you upload more documents. For instance, I am not claiming partner points, and I uploaded the following for spouse:

├── applicant_02
│ ├── education
│ │ └── education_KeeDa_Mrs.pdf.....................(06 pages- Grad marks and cert, HSC, SSC)
│ ├── english
│ │ └── functional_english_KeeDa_Mrs.pdf............(02 pages- Grad cert & college letter)
│ ├── id_cards
│ │ └── national_identity_KeeDa_Mrs.pdf.............(01 pages- Aadhaar/ UUID)
│ ├── passport
│ │ └── passport_KeeDa_Mrs.pdf......................(02 pages- front and back)
│ ├── pcc
│ │ └── pcc_Indian_KeeDa_Mrs.pdf....................(01 pages- Indian PCC)
│ ├── photo
│ │ └── photo_KeeDa_Mrs.png.........................(01 file- digital photo)
│ ├── relationship_evidence_of
│ │ └── relationship_evidence_of_KeeDa_Mrs.pdf......(01 pages- marriage certificate)


----------



## pallavidhar (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks for such a detailed response. Some questions :-

1 )I ve downloaded form 1221 and form 80. Can I start attaching them to the immi account just yet ? Or just fill them and have them ready ?

2) This is what the site says "If the applicant does not have evidence of having Functional English, you will need to provide a statement indicating your intention to pay the second instalment of the visa application charge.". Not sure what this means. 

3 )All the other docs like reference letters ( stat declarations in my case ) , pay slips, tax returns etc , will be coloured scanned copies, correct ? We cannot get certified copies for pay slips here. 

4) I have all the docs needed for me . Have to get the functional English proof for husband. College declaration should suffice ? Or should he take the test too ? I think you submitted grad cert and a letter from the college. Any particular format ? Or just that the course was in english and was taken between year XX - year XX ?

5) Currently my immi account shows nothing. How and when do I start attaching docs ?

6) How do you label your scanned photographs with your name ?

Thanks. 





KeeDa said:


> ITA does not give you any checklist of documents to be submitted.
> 
> See this page for a general checklist of documents: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist
> 
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

1. No, you cannot attach them. I suggest to not fill these forms either and instead wait at least a week before applying for the visa. There are high chances that these forms will be revised post June-2016. If you notice the footer, there is a version number mentioned. I guess the current version is 2015-16. By the time you receive the invitation, I am sure there will be a newer 2016-17 version available to download. Therefore, always keep an eye on, and download from the official source: *Departmental forms*

2. You will have to worry about it only if your spouse cannot clear the *functional English* requirements. A simple letter from college/ uni will suffice. If not, the declaration would simply be ticking a certain box when filling the *visa application forms*.

3. Correct.

4. College letter will suffice. If you notice my files-list shared earlier, it has "functional_english_KeeDa_Mrs.pdf............(02 pages- Grad cert & college letter)" which is first page as the college letter and second page as my wife's degree certificate (a reference to this certificate's number was mentioned in the letter). Letter I used: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...english-eligibility-criteria.html#post7410410*

5. You shouldn't be creating an immiAccount (unless you plan to undertake medicals before visa application). When invited, a new button APPLY VISA appears inside of your EOI application, clicking which takes you through various steps including creating an immiAccount and copying/ migrating data from your EOI (skillSelect system) into your immiAccount's PR visa application. You can upload docs only after applying for (i.e. paying for) the visa. It is only after payment that you get access to the part of your immiAccount and visa application where you can upload files.

6. The image filename itself. No other labeling required.



pallavidhar said:


> Thanks for such a detailed response. Some questions :-
> 
> 1 )I ve downloaded form 1221 and form 80. Can I start attaching them to the immi account just yet ? Or just fill them and have them ready ?
> 
> ...


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

Friends,

Can anyone please let me know how many years of experience will ACS deduct for a person BTech in IT from India and is looking for 261312 developer programmer role. Will it be 2 years or 4 years, I'm confused.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## arunkhandelwal (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi All,

I have calculated my points and I have 60 points, (0 points for english) So I am trying to improve my Score in that area, However in parallel I want to apply for skills assessment with ACS. I have working with 3rd company now, First was only for 10 months and it was a small firm , Then I have switched to a MNC and there I have worked for a total of 7 years and 10 months, Then my current company I am working for 5 months now. 

My problem is Except from my first company , I wont be able to get reference letters( From current and immediate previous company) and managers are also little hesitant to provide letters as they feel it is against company policy. Can some one please help me how to proceed with this situation.

Also Do I need to get any witness signature as specified by ACS with the authorised witnesses


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

I applied my 189-EOI on 17th May for 261312 with 65 marks. Will I get the invite now?
Or as I heard that no more invitations till June 2016.


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

2015yash said:


> Friends,
> 
> Can anyone please let me know how many years of experience will ACS deduct for a person BTech in IT from India and is looking for 261312 developer programmer role. Will it be 2 years or 4 years, I'm confused.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It really matters on the subjects that you had undertaken in B.Tech and how relevant were they to the profession you have undertaken. If 60% and above subjects are relevant to your profeesion that you took post your B.Tech, then only 2 years will be deducted.

I have seen that most of the B.Tech folks have reported that they have lost 2 years in ACS assesment.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

arunkhandelwal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have calculated my points and I have 60 points, (0 points for english) So I am trying to improve my Score in that area, However in parallel I want to apply for skills assessment with ACS. I have working with 3rd company now, First was only for 10 months and it was a small firm , Then I have switched to a MNC and there I have worked for a total of 7 years and 10 months, Then my current company I am working for 5 months now.
> 
> ...


There is no other way out. You will need detailed job reference letter listing your duties and skills (matching with your ANZSCO) on the employer's letterhead or as a statutory declaration from your (ex)managers/ supervisors/ colleagues. Also remember that even in case of a statutory declaration on stamp papers, they send these documents to company HR for verification. As for witness, signing a statutory declaration under Indian Notary act is a standard process involving the notary public and a witness identifying and witnessing the author's signature.



mission_is_on said:


> I applied my 189-EOI on 17th May for 261312 with 65 marks. Will I get the invite now?
> Or as I heard that no more invitations till June 2016.


Occupation ceiling for 2613 group has reached for this FY And you will therefore have to wait until July 2016 for invites to this group to start again. Check the 'occupation ceilings' tab on this page: https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect (although it may not be updated with results from the latest invitation round yet).


----------



## arunkhandelwal (Jan 11, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> There is no other way out. You will need detailed job reference letter listing your duties and skills (matching with your ANZSCO) on the employer's letterhead or as a statutory declaration from your (ex)managers/ supervisors/ colleagues. Also remember that even in case of a statutory declaration on stamp papers, they send these documents to company HR for verification. As for witness, signing a statutory declaration under Indian Notary act is a standard process involving the notary public and a witness identifying and witnessing the author's signature.
> 
> But in most of the companies, No employee is authorised to give such kind of letters , If they do so, They will be landing in to trouble, Then how this works, One of my collegue has worked with me for 4 plues years, he is ready to sign the document, But I don't want him to be in trouble.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Not 'most' companies @Arun. In fact, bigger software companies like _<edited>_ do provide such documents and also have a special 'verification cell' to address queries and verification calls/ emails regarding these reference documents. But, yes, there are some who may not be willing to write such references for their employees. My ex-employer too was not willing to provide such a document and I eventually had a work colleague write for me as a statutory declaration: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stion-regarding-work-reference-colleague.html*

Fortunately for me, their policy was just to not provide such a letter on their letterhead, and they did not have any concerns about my colleague giving me such a declaration. Even to this day, I talk to the HR about once a month to remind them about possibility of a job verification.

I suggest you try and convince your employers to either provide the letter themselves, or ensure your visa application and your colleague won't be in any trouble should DIBP send the documents to the HR: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8848770-post91.html*


----------



## pallavidhar (Apr 16, 2016)

Here is a thought :-

If I am right, the occupational ceiling doesn apply to 190 visa. If I edit my eoi and submit for 190 as well, do I stand a chance to get an invite in the subsequent rounds ? Some more questions :-

1) Is the invite valid for two months as well ? 
2) Also, how many states can I apply for while applying ? I was anyway interested in NSW and Queensland only. 
3) There is a 2 year rule that is enforced for 190. Is that 2 years in succession ?
4) Any other pros and cons ?


Thanks
Pallavi





pallavidhar said:


> Thanks for such a detailed response. Some questions :-
> 
> 1 )I ve downloaded form 1221 and form 80. Can I start attaching them to the immi account just yet ? Or just fill them and have them ready ?
> 
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

pallavidhar said:


> Here is a thought :-
> 
> If I am right, the occupational ceiling doesn apply to 190 visa. If I edit my eoi and submit for 190 as well, do I stand a chance to get an invite in the subsequent rounds ? Some more questions :-
> 
> ...


1. With 190 SS, the process is a 2-step invitation. Once shortlisted, invitation to apply for (and in some cases to pay for) the state nomination which is much shorter than 2 months. For instance, for NSW, it is just 14 days. You have to submit the requested documents on their (state's) website, accept the nomination conditions, etc. You then receive the skillSelect EOI invitation (just as you would have in case of 189) which is valid for 2 months.

2. There is a drop-down which also has -ALL- as an option, but prefer to apply for just one state.

3. I am not really sure. I've only heard that these have to be the first 2 years since you move to Australia. The agreement that you sign with the state should have these clauses in more detail.

4. None other. But frankly, with so many points, it would be best to wait a few months and opt for 189 instead.


----------



## pallavidhar (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks again. I had this thought because I was interested in Sydney and thought I ll reach there anyway. Even when I get my 189, I d go straight away to sydney. 




KeeDa said:


> 1. With 190 SS, there are 2 invites. Once shortlisted, invitation to apply for (and in some cases to pay for) the state nomination which is much shorter than 2 months. For instance, for NSW, it is just 14 days. However, after this, you receive the skillSelect EOI invitation (just as you would have in case of 189) which is valid for 2 months.
> 
> 2. There is a drop-down which also has -ALL- as an option, but prefer to apply for just one state.
> 
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

pallavidhar said:


> Here is a thought :-
> 
> If I am right, the occupational ceiling doesn apply to 190 visa. If I edit my eoi and submit for 190 as well, do I stand a chance to get an invite in the subsequent rounds ?


Forgot to answer this.

Yes, you do stand a chance to get invited for 190 as there is no such ceiling for state invitations. However, there are no 'invitation rounds' for state nominations and can happen at any time.


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

*stage 4 to 5, how much time it will take?*

Hello People, I submitted my ACS yesterday, 26-May & on 27-May its already in stage 4. whats the recent trend? in how many days they will complete ACS, hoping for positive result :fingerscrossed: also as it has passed stage 3, does that mean they wont ask for any additional documents now?


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

also how much experience will they deduct? I have around 8.5 years of experience all in Software whereas my education is Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics & Telecommunications


----------



## ebushnaq (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi, 

I'm trying to do an ACS re-assessment, as mine got expired; my agent keeps telling me that they cannot submit it due to technical problems from ACS side. It's been a week now, and I'm not sure I should believe them.. any one facing similar case? 

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## AhmedBlaze (Jan 18, 2016)

Duplicate post


----------



## AhmedBlaze (Jan 18, 2016)

ajithingmire said:


> Hello People, I submitted my ACS yesterday, 26-May & on 27-May its already in stage 4. whats the recent trend? in how many days they will complete ACS, hoping for positive result :fingerscrossed: also as it has passed stage 3, does that mean they wont ask for any additional documents now?


ajithingmire,

ACS body has their own strategy for providing the result. Since few months they have expedite the process. If they need any additional documents your application status would again go back to stage 3. Regarding the deduction that would again depend on ANZ code that you have opted, if that is closely relevant to your nominated occupation then it would be 2+ years.

Best of Luck!!!


----------



## coffee123 (May 25, 2016)

Applied on 10th May (Software Engineer) - all Education documents in order & job references on company letterhead. No ambiguities.
all stages cleared in 9 days, got the + ACS response on 19th May.


----------



## Amitdelhi (May 20, 2016)

Applied for ACS on 7 may for software engineering 261313 code. Attached each and every possible document required. Got the positive response in 10 days. Received ACS result on 17 may. 4 years deducted from my total 7 years experience as I have electronics and communication degree from UPTU. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

*4 years is too much *



Amitdelhi said:


> Applied for ACS on 7 may for software engineering 261313 code. Attached each and every possible document required. Got the positive response in 10 days. Received ACS result on 17 may. 4 years deducted from my total 7 years experience as I have electronics and communication degree from UPTU.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



Why do they deduct so many years? 4 years is too much. I submitted 26-May & still awaiting result.


----------



## kidu.nexus (Dec 13, 2015)

ajithingmire said:


> Why do they deduct so many years? 4 years is too much. I submitted 26-May & still awaiting result.



i have submitted around May 23 and still waiting. its in stage 4 for last 8 days.


----------



## Bhavik812 (Jun 4, 2016)

*ACS Skill Assessments*

Hello All,

I am new to this forum. Request you all to help me with few details on the Skill Assessments done via ACS.

I have completed by Computer Network and System engineering. Your response on this would be appreciated.

1) What all documents have to be uploaded on the ACS site ?
2) Do we have to pay the fees first then upload the documents ?
3) How does this verification process work ?
4) On the ACS site how do I create my login ?

A step by step explanation would be appreciated.

Apologies for raising a question in a middle of a discussion

Thanks
Bhavik


----------



## fahim_shahid (May 31, 2016)

Hi, can anyone tell me what does Stage 4 "In Progress" mean? My status changed from "with assessor" to "in progress" on 3rd June.


----------



## fahim_shahid (May 31, 2016)

Bhavik812 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Request you all to help me with few details on the Skill Assessments done via ACS.
> 
> ...


I have not received my result yet, but i can still answer some of your questions. Mostly, you have to upload your passport, bachelor/masters transcripts & certificates and recommendation letters from your company. The recommendation letters must have to be under the company letterhead. 

In the home page, you will see a link for online application. If you go there, you will option for individual application and agent-based application. If you are not taking help from an agent, then you should select the individual one. From then on, it is pretty straight forward. You will have to pay the fees at the end of the process with your credit card. You don't have to create any account there. Keep in mind that the documents have to be certified and then scanned to pdf.

I will recommend you to read a guideline file in the ACS website before you apply. You will get more detailed information about how the verification works.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Bhavik812 (Jun 4, 2016)

fahim_shahid said:


> I have not received my result yet, but i can still answer some of your questions. Mostly, you have to upload your passport, bachelor/masters transcripts & certificates and recommendation letters from your company. The recommendation letters must have to be under the company letterhead.
> 
> In the home page, you will see a link for online application. If you go there, you will option for individual application and agent-based application. If you are not taking help from an agent, then you should select the individual one. From then on, it is pretty straight forward. You will have to pay the fees at the end of the process with your credit card. You don't have to create any account there. Keep in mind that the documents have to be certified and then scanned to pdf.
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton for your response. Appreciate it..


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

Amitdelhi said:


> Applied for ACS on 7 may for software engineering 261313 code. Attached each and every possible document required. Got the positive response in 10 days. Received ACS result on 17 may. 4 years deducted from my total 7 years experience as I have electronics and communication degree from UPTU.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


haven't you read the summary of Criteria provided by ACS. If not should it will help you understand that. Also read guidelines to understand your result - you should receive the link in email.

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Hsingh16121988 (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi everyone, I am new to group... I want to submit my documents for skill assessment...But my organisation is not ready to provide employment letter with job duties descriptions...I have option of getting it done by my senior...is it correct? And can anyone share the format that is submitted by you or mail me at [B]<SNIP>[/B] ...Thanks in advance 

*Please don't put personal information like email addresses, phone numbers, etc in your posts - see Rule 4. here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
kaju/moderator*


----------



## pag (May 5, 2016)

Trying to submit ACS evaluation. I key in the card info, hit submit, it takes a while and logs out with a message "Thank you for saving your application which has not yet been submitted."
Am I doing anything wrong ?


----------



## pag (May 5, 2016)

ebushnaq said:


> any one facing similar case?


I cannot go past the payment. Keyed in the card info, hit submit, and nothing happens for a while, and logs out.


----------



## Hsingh16121988 (Jun 5, 2016)

fahim_shahid said:


> I have not received my result yet, but i can still answer some of your questions. Mostly, you have to upload your passport, bachelor/masters transcripts & certificates and recommendation letters from your company. The recommendation letters must have to be under the company letterhead.
> 
> In the home page, you will see a link for online application. If you go there, you will option for individual application and agent-based application. If you are not taking help from an agent, then you should select the individual one. From then on, it is pretty straight forward. You will have to pay the fees at the end of the process with your credit card. You don't have to create any account there. Keep in mind that the documents have to be certified and then scanned to pdf.
> 
> ...


What if employer doesn't give duties description letter


----------



## Hsingh16121988 (Jun 5, 2016)

Amitdelhi said:


> Applied for ACS on 7 may for software engineering 261313 code. Attached each and every possible document required. Got the positive response in 10 days. Received ACS result on 17 may. 4 years deducted from my total 7 years experience as I have electronics and communication degree from UPTU.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


did you get duties description details from your employer?


----------



## kidu.nexus (Dec 13, 2015)

pag said:


> Trying to submit ACS evaluation. I key in the card info, hit submit, it takes a while and logs out with a message "Thank you for saving your application which has not yet been submitted."
> Am I doing anything wrong ?


try cleaning your cache for browser, clean up everything.
now try adding card details and try cliking submit button.
remove any pop up blocker etc.
use internet explorer 

try again.
if there is still problem. call acs folks and tell them about problem.


----------



## fahim_shahid (May 31, 2016)

Can anyone please tell me what Stage 4 "In Progress" mean? My status changed from "With Assessor" to "In Progress".


----------



## pag (May 5, 2016)

kidu.nexus said:


> use internet explorer


Well, that worked. Thanks!


----------



## kidu.nexus (Dec 13, 2015)

pag said:


> Well, that worked. Thanks!


Good to know.


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

How many days are they taking these days? In my case 12 days already over. What if rules changes in July, I am really worried ?


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

kidu.nexus said:


> ajithingmire said:
> 
> 
> > Why do they deduct so many years? 4 years is too much. I submitted 26-May & still awaiting result.
> ...


Hi , did you get the results? I am still awaiting for the result. 12 days passed already, waiting for it is annoying.


----------



## kidu.nexus (Dec 13, 2015)

ajithingmire said:


> Hi , did you get the results? I am still awaiting for the result. 12 days passed already, waiting for it is annoying.


nope.. still waiting.. will ping or post if get to stage 5.. 

just that everyone was getting in 5 to 10 days and suddenly , its taking ages...


----------



## fahim_shahid (May 31, 2016)

Submitted - 23/05/2016
Stage 2 - 25/05/2016
Stage 4 - 26/05/2016

Positive Result - 4/06/2016


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

fahim_shahid said:


> Submitted - 23/05/2016
> Stage 2 - 25/05/2016
> Stage 4 - 26/05/2016
> 
> Positive Result - 4/06/2016


Congratulations buddy! How much experience they deducted?
When did it change to 4. in progress? I applied on 26-May, on 27-May it went to stage 4 with accessor & today on 8-June it changed to 4. In progress, how much time will be needed after this?


----------



## fahim_shahid (May 31, 2016)

ajithingmire said:


> Congratulations buddy! How much experience they deducted?
> When did it change to 4. in progress? I applied on 26-May, on 27-May it went to stage 4 with accessor & today on 8-June it changed to 4. In progress, how much time will be needed after this?


Thanks. They deducted 2 years as usual.

If your status is now "in progress", that means your assessor has finished his task and sent back the result to the case officer. You will receive your letter anytime now.


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

fahim_shahid said:


> ajithingmire said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations buddy! How much experience they deducted?
> ...


Wow, that's awesome. My education is BE Electronics and Telecommunication & experience as software developer. I read in such cases they deduct 4 years. Is that true generally or depends on case to case?


----------



## kidu.nexus (Dec 13, 2015)

ajithingmire said:


> Congratulations buddy! How much experience they deducted?
> When did it change to 4. in progress? I applied on 26-May, on 27-May it went to stage 4 with accessor & today on 8-June it changed to 4. In progress, how much time will be needed after this?


Hi,
i just realised that there is a status "IN progress" . Thanks buddy.
it was with Assessor and just realised it is now in "in progress" state.


Not sure what does that mean...


----------



## kidu.nexus (Dec 13, 2015)

fahim_shahid said:


> Submitted - 23/05/2016
> Stage 2 - 25/05/2016
> Stage 4 - 26/05/2016
> 
> Positive Result - 4/06/2016


congratulations.


----------



## Amitdelhi (May 20, 2016)

ajithingmire said:


> Why do they deduct so many years? 4 years is too much. I submitted 26-May & still awaiting result.


Since my education is in ECE and my profession is software engineer. So they deduct 4 years. Although it is ICT major other wise they would have deducted 6 years if it is ICT minor. If ur degree is also in CS or IT then they will deduct only 2 years 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amitdelhi (May 20, 2016)

Hsingh16121988 said:


> did you get duties description details from your employer?


Yes. I got them and included few from the anzco codes doc provided on website 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ddramireddy (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi,

I am trying for 189 Visa. As part of that I understood, we need to get skillselect completion from ACS. I have 2 questions.

1. Do i need to send my educational qualifications also along with my professional experience details?
2. I graduated in Computers in 2001 to 2005(4yr degree). From 2007 to till now (9+ years), I have professional experience. How many points I will get?


----------



## pallavidhar (Apr 16, 2016)

Hey,



Just preparing my documents for the ITA, that am expecting in July. A few questions :-


1) Once I make the payment, I should be able to see the recommended documents. Will they mention whether they need original , coloured scans or certified true copies of all ? Reason I am asking is that lawyers now do not certify pay slips for companies as a new rule. How do I know what scans and what photo copies would suffice ? The website says scans at one place and true copies at another. 

2) Do I need to submit ITR or form 16 ? For last year or all the years I have worked ? The website doesn mention that as well . 

3) How many salary slips do I need to submit ? Again, website doesn ask for it. 

4) I have been so far unlucky to get a prepaid AUD travel card from ICICI. Am hoping to get one before my ITA. Else I ll ask my friends to make teh payment and I ll transfer the funds to them. Any idea whats the best way to transfer funds overseas with good exchange rate and no markup fee? 

5) If I attach all the above docs, along with pcc and medicals and the forms (1221 and 80), will I still be assigned a CO after a few days or can I expect a direct grant ?

6) I ve already created an immi accnout and undergoing medical tests. I need not create a new account when I get the ITA, corrrect ?

Thanks. 











KeeDa said:


> ITA does not give you any checklist of documents to be submitted.
> 
> See this page for a general checklist of documents: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist
> 
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ddramireddy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying for 189 Visa. As part of that I understood, we need to get skillselect completion from ACS. I have 2 questions.
> 
> ...


1. Yes, you will need education documents but you don't have to send them. Just upload online.

2. Depends on your work experience, its relevance to your nominated occupation (ANZSCO) and the relevance of your degree with the ANZSCO. Check Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf for more details. Most probably you will get 10 points for your work experience and another 15 for your graduation.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

pallavidhar said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just preparing my documents for the ITA, that am expecting in July. A few questions :-
> 
> ...


1) Yes, you will be shown a list of recommended documents to upload for each applicant in your visa application. However this is just an indicative list*. Form 80 and 1221 for instance aren't in this list but you should upload these forms as they are being asked by case officers more often these days. See "Achieving a faster visa decision" here: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications
Edit: The list also sometimes recommends documents that should simply be ignored. "_Custody, Evidence of_" for spouse and "_Language Ability - English, Evidence of_" for kids.

2) Prefer to upload for all years that count towards work points. If you do not have these, use 26AS which is freely available against your PAN from incometaxindia website. Although the checklist page on their website may not say so, case officers are known to ask for these documents. Happened with a mate here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/10036618-post20933.html

3) One per quarter over the period that counted towards your work points. Do supplement these with matching bank statements too.

4) I don't really know but check the forum home page. I saw an advert there and it looked promising. Another alternative is to talk to your CC, have your credit limit increased and pay using the CC. It might turn out cheaper than sending money overseas.

5) CO is always assigned. I think you meant to say you won't get a request for docs from a CO. If you upload all docs soon enough, then yes, there are very high chances to receive a direct grant.

6) I think you need to create a new one but I am not really sure as I never did it this way. Once invited a button APPLY VISA appears which takes you through various online forms and creates your immiAccount in the process. One of the form/ questions is about having undertaken a medical test and this is where you link your existing HAP ID into this new immiAccount/ visa application. I am not really sure though but the process is well documented and you should get an idea when navigating through those forms. Perhaps more info here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...dical-before-visa-invitation-possibility.html or maybe here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/879554-189-visa-lodging-query.html


----------



## pallavidhar (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks again for helping me out with this. Just confused about these things now :-

1) I have all my form 16 docs, but not the ITRs. Should I get ITRs or will form 16 or the 26as forms will suffice ?

2) Some of my salary slips are in black and white. Do they ask for coloured scans of docs or certified copies? So we need all financial docs to be certified too ? Salary slips, ITR, Bank statements etc ? They dont certify salary slips anymore. 

3) The medicals and PCC are valid for a year,correct ?

4) I do not see any change in my application for medicals. I underwent the tests last week. Will that get updated after I lodge the visa ?

5) Form 80 and 1221 will have to be submitted for both the applicants(self and spouse ), correct ? 

Thanks in advance.



KeeDa said:


> 1) Yes, you will be shown a list of recommended documents to upload for each applicant in your visa application. However this is just an indicative list*. Form 80 and 1221 for instance aren't in this list but you should upload these forms as they are being asked by case officers more often these days. See "Achieving a faster visa decision" here: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications
> Edit: The list also sometimes recommends documents that should simply be ignored. "_Custody, Evidence of_" for spouse and "_Language Ability - English, Evidence of_" for kids.
> 
> 2) Prefer to upload for all years that count towards work points. If you do not have these, use 26AS which is freely available against your PAN from incometaxindia website. Although the checklist page on their website may not say so, case officers are known to ask for these documents. Happened with a mate here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/10036618-post20933.html
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

pallavidhar said:


> Thanks again for helping me out with this. Just confused about these things now :-
> 
> 1) I have all my form 16 docs, but not the ITRs. Should I get ITRs or will form 16 or the 26as forms will suffice ?
> 
> ...


1) Form 16 stamped and signed by your employer/ CA should suffice.

2) Colour scans suffice. If your payslips are black/ white, or even otherwise, get them stamped and signed by your employer. I was in the same situation and I simply took their blue round seal on the payslips.

3) Medicals yes. Indian PCC yes.

4) I am not really sure. Check the other thread and seek advice from those who did medical tests before visa. Ideally the medical status should change to 'provided' and 'finalised'.

5) Yes, correct.


----------



## Gagan_Aus (May 31, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I have a query that while adding the qualification, do I have to make one PDF file for both completion letter and transcript? or they should be seperate?

Thanks


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

*Urgent help please*



nandyyy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am on the similar category as you,i was Bsc graduate 2006 joinee as a WASE in wipro technologies and completed my MS in 2010. Could you please let me know if you are through with ACS and DIAC ?
> 
> ...





Hi Nandyyy or Other Experts,

I am also in a same situation as you were a year ago.....In fact, I was in a bit of dilemma before I came across your post. (a sigh of relief now)

Need your help & advice please:

I will also be applying for ACS evaluation soon (under 261313) and I have a total of 8 Years & 10 months of experience. Out of which 4 years were under WASE program.

Therefore, Can you please share your experience about your journey in getting ACS evaluation and invite please. 

Also, have a few queries:

1. How did you project your WASE experience in front of ACS for evaluation?

2. Did they consider your WASE experience?

3. What designation you mentioned for your period during WASE - "Student-Computer Applications" or "Software Engineer"?

4. Did you also share your MS degree while putting across your Education Qualifications or you just got your Graduation Degree evaluated from ACS?

Please help me with these queries.....Many Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey All, I have got my profession in the south australian in the state nominated list. Can anyone please guide me through the acs skill assessment process step by step


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

desiaussie said:


> Hey All, I have got my profession in the south australian in the state nominated list. Can anyone please guide me through the acs skill assessment process step by step


Skills Assessment Guidelines are the best source to start with. Also consult with ANZSCO description document.

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

theariezman said:


> Skills Assessment Guidelines are the best source to start with. Also consult with ANZSCO description document.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


where i can find the Skills Assessment Guidelines. ​


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

desiaussie said:


> where i can find the Skills Assessment Guidelines. ​


ACS website.

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

theariezman said:


> ACS website.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk




Re-confirming here in the forum always help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

Guys i submitted my ACS app last sunday, last week it went Stage 4 with assessor, how long will it take for them to make decision, Feeling scared :S


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys i submitted my ACS app last sunday, last week it went Stage 4 with assessor, how long will it take for them to make decision, Feeling scared :S




Usually few days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Usually few days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dude, it went to stage 4 in progress today :fingerscrossed:  :confused2:


----------



## engineeroz (Mar 11, 2016)

Guys just want to let you know that I submitted ACS linking to old application and returned with a positive result in 12 days. So processing timeline is pretty quick for 'linking to old application'. 

I resubmitted to gain more experience points which I've got.


----------



## engineeroz (Mar 11, 2016)

Guys just want to let you know that I submitted ACS linking to old application and returned with a positive result in 12 days. So processing timeline is pretty quick for 'linking to old application'. 

I resubmitted to gain more experience points which I've got.


----------



## bhanutaneja (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi Expats,

I have a question I am looking answer for. We have nominated for South Australia (Applicant my spouse) but I'll also be working once we migrate to Australia. So is it necessary for me too to get my ACS done or I can go and find job there without ACS?

Thanks
Bhanu Taneja


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

engineeroz said:


> Guys just want to let you know that I submitted ACS linking to old application and returned with a positive result in 12 days. So processing timeline is pretty quick for 'linking to old application'.
> 
> 
> 
> I resubmitted to gain more experience points which I've got.




Its about average. 

Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvraja4u (Mar 7, 2016)

Guys, did we ever have the ACS assessment as negative for anyone?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nvraja4u said:


> Guys, did we ever have the ACS assessment as negative for anyone?




Yea. It happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Yea. It happens.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey andre, when you say negative, does that mean they deduct more experience or will they say that the nominated occupation is incorrect?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

gonnabeexpat said:


> Hey andre, when you say negative, does that mean they deduct more experience or will they say that the nominated occupation is incorrect?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


No. The result can be positive even with more number of years.

A positive assessment result reads:


Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under <ANZSCO> of the ANZSCO Code.


while a negative says:

Your skills have been assessed as *unsuitable* for migration under <ANZSCO> of the ANZSCO Code.


With a negative result you won't be eligible to apply for any of the skilled immigration visas.


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> No. The result can be positive even with more number of years.
> 
> A positive assessment result reads:
> 
> ...



Thanks,
Feeling very scared :fear:


----------



## shivli (Jul 7, 2016)

Hello everyone! I submitted my ACS application on 18th July and on 20th it went to Stage 4.. No update since then..fingers crossed


----------



## vicegerent (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Guys,

It's been a while... I stopped my efforts on PR like almost 9 months now... planning to restart it again... Only major hurdle is ACS with RPL report... in the process of writing my RPL... but can anyone of you who are active on the forum advise how long are ACS taking to process the ACS application submitted with RPL report?

Appreciate your support... or is there a website where I can check the stats month by month on ACS approvals with timelines?


----------



## singhexpat20 (Dec 18, 2013)

*ACS renewal or New ACS*

Hi all,

I have done by ACS in May 2014 and now it is expired. Since May 2014 the following has changed
Added 2yrs of exp in new company which will give me 5 points.
In the last ACS, my manager gave me reference, but now he is in USA and his contact details have changed

Can you please let me know whether I should reopen existing application(renew) by updating manager details and adding new experience.
Or should I create fresh ACS ?

Which would be better and faster? Thanks for the help in advance


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

ACS does not offer an option to renew your skills assessment. You would need to create a new skills assessment application and link that to the previous one I'm afraid.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

singhexpat20 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would suggest getting a fresh ACS with a new reference, you can explain that your manager has changed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgoel (Aug 17, 2016)

*Acs*



shivli said:


> Hello everyone! I submitted my ACS application on 18th July and on 20th it went to Stage 4.. No update since then..fingers crossed


Hi Shivli - Did you hear anything further? I have also submitted ACS today and wondering how long it is taking now days?


----------



## tpcdp5 (Jul 7, 2016)

RKS20 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks for all your help and feedback.
> I received my +ve ACS assessment today and they deducted 2.6 years from my total exp.
> ...


Hello Buddy - I have also done Bsc from Punjab University. The degree awarded to me is *Bsc - General* but I had Maths, Stats & IT as the three subjects. I am working in an IT company and have 7 years of work experience. It would be great if ACS deducts only 2 years from my work experience. I want to highlight to ACS that my education and work experience are in sync. Can you please help me with the below queries:

1. What all documents you provided to ACS?

2. Can you please share the roles & responsibilities you mentioned in the reference letter? 

3. Is it better to go for Software Developer or Software Engineer with the education degree I have?

Thank you!


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello everyone! I submitted my ACS application on 23rd August and on 25th it went to Stage 4.. No update since then.
Hoping for a reply soon.. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

shivli said:


> Hello everyone! I submitted my ACS application on 18th July and on 20th it went to Stage 4.. No update since then..fingers crossed




How much time it took to clear 4th stage???


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

Ninja_Guy said:


> How much time it took to clear 4th stage???



I have no idea.. Its almost 6 days..
Expecting to get any response in this week.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Ninja_Guy said:


> I have no idea.. Its almost 6 days..
> Expecting to get any response in this week.:fingerscrossed:


For me it was 11 days, but that included 2 weekends. so 7 working days. My case went to In Process, to 5 and mail received within hours.


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

FFacs said:


> For me it was 11 days, but that included 2 weekends. so 7 working days. My case went to In Process, to 5 and mail received within hours.


Just got a mail from ACS. For me too, it took 11 days


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Ninja_Guy said:


> Just got a mail from ACS. For me too, it took 11 days


Good to hear. It's almost like they have some sort of SLA. 

Please do give back that which you took. Lots of others will have questions on ACS processing, you can help by answering, as well as asking questions on the next stage,


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ninja_Guy said:


> Just got a mail from ACS. For me too, it took 11 days




Congrats! Please share your result in the table 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ananth.m (Jul 21, 2016)

Hello everyone, 
New to posting in this forum but I've submitted my application yesterday. So here's to the waiting game

Stage 1 - 07/09/2016
Stage 2 - 08/09/2016

and as usual I have been refreshing my browser every hour.

My best to everyone else whos trying!


----------



## ananth.m (Jul 21, 2016)

ananth.m said:


> Hello everyone,
> New to posting in this forum but I've submitted my application yesterday. So here's to the waiting game
> 
> Stage 1 - 07/09/2016
> ...


And here's an update -
Stage 1 - 07/09/2016
Stage 2 - 08/09/2016
Stage 4 - 09/09/2016

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi Ninja Guy,

From Stage 4 in progress to the arrival of the email, how much time did it take ?

Congrats, once again 

Thanks,


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jsabarish said:


> Hi Ninja Guy,
> 
> From Stage 4 in progress to the arrival of the email, how much time did it take ?
> 
> ...




Please check current times in the table


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

Hello All, 

I applied for ACS on 2016-10-21 (Friday evening) 
Today i.e. 2016-10-24 it has moved to Stage 2


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

Application is still on Stage 2, is there anyone else who has filed assesment around Sep' 20th / 21st ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Application is still on Stage 2, is there anyone else who has filed assesment around Sep' 20th / 21st ?




You can see in the table.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walidmohsen (Aug 9, 2016)

I applied for ACS on 2016-10-24 
Today i.e. 2016-10-24 it has moved to Stage 2


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

walidmohsen said:


> I applied for ACS on 2016-10-24
> Today i.e. 2016-10-24 it has moved to Stage 2


Thanks for your reply. What is your ANZCO Code ?


----------



## walidmohsen (Aug 9, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Thanks for your reply. What is your ANZCO Code ?


It analyst progrwmmer


----------



## Green786 (Jul 29, 2016)

*2month gap in between two company*

Hi All,
Please help,

I have 2-3 month gap in between two company out of mine 10.2 years of experience-below are my queries-

1) Will it effect my 15 points for exp ?
2) DIBP have different formula for gap in between experience ?
3) Also can I go with my 2 month validity ( expire in jan 2017) passport ? later it will not create any issue ? 

Regards
Green 786


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

Green786 said:


> Hi All,
> Please help,
> 
> I have 2-3 month gap in between two company out of mine 10.2 years of experience-below are my queries-
> ...


Hi,

1. As long as ACS asseses your experience completely and doesnt deduct anything you will get 15 points
2. Not aware of this; most probably there is none 
3. Get the ACS assesment first, and then go with new passport


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

Application still in Stage 2


----------



## w.adala (Aug 3, 2016)

Submitted documentation to ACS on October 14th night
ANZSCO 2611112 - Systems Analyst
Currently on stage 4


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

w.adala said:


> Submitted documentation to ACS on October 14th night
> ANZSCO 2611112 - Systems Analyst
> Currently on stage 4


Thanks, in how many days it reached stage 4 ?


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi - does anyone know what is the difference in Stage 4 "with assesor" and Stage 4 "in progress" ?


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Hi - does anyone know what is the difference in Stage 4 "with assesor" and Stage 4 "in progress" ?



Also wanted to know, at what stage will ACS do verification ? Stage 4 "with assesor" or Stage 4 "in progress


----------



## w.adala (Aug 3, 2016)

w.adala said:


> Submitted documentation to ACS on October 14th night
> ANZSCO 2611112 - Systems Analyst
> Currently on stage 4


Assessment complete on October 28th.
Unfortunatelly most of my work experience was assessed as not suitable ("Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO"). I will not be able to claim any points for skilled employment, what brings me down to 65 points overall.
EOI submitted anyway. 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

w.adala said:


> Assessment complete on October 28th.
> Unfortunatelly most of my work experience was assessed as not suitable ("Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO"). I will not be able to claim any points for skilled employment, what brings me down to 65 points overall.
> EOI submitted anyway.
> :fingerscrossed:


Hey this is what we discussed right ? But why are you worried. 65 is still good enough dude. I am expecting my result tomorrow.


----------



## w.adala (Aug 3, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Hey this is what we discussed right ? But why are you worried. 65 is still good enough dude. I am expecting my result tomorrow.


65 is enough, I know 
Waiting time for ITA is longer, but it's still fine.
For what I see on Immitracker for my ANZSCO, ITA with 70 points is less than a month, and with 65 around 5 months.

Good luck on your assessment!


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

w.adala said:


> 65 is enough, I know
> Waiting time for ITA is longer, but it's still fine.
> For what I see on Immitracker for my ANZSCO, ITA with 70 points is less than a month, and with 65 around 5 months.
> 
> Good luck on your assessment!


Thanks. Can i ask you a small favour please. 

I am not too good at reading Immitracker. Can you please check for me what is the waiting period of ITA for CODE: 261312 with score of 65. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## w.adala (Aug 3, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Thanks. Can i ask you a small favour please.
> 
> I am not too good at reading Immitracker. Can you please check for me what is the waiting period of ITA for CODE: 261312 with score of 65.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


You can check it in this link:
https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189

Filter columns "ANZSCO Code" with your code, and "Points" with 65, then click on "EOI Date of Effect" to sort based on the last dates. 
Compare the date of effect with the "Invited"date and you should have a good idea based on the last users.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

w.adala said:


> You can check it in this link:
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189
> 
> Filter columns "ANZSCO Code" with your code, and "Points" with 65, then click on "EOI Date of Effect" to sort based on the last dates.
> Compare the date of effect with the "Invited"date and you should have a good idea based on the last users.


Thanks


----------



## Rameshnathan (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi, I completed my (distance) degree in computer applications on 2010, but my base qualification is diploma engineering under which i started working in IT from 2004. If I apply for ACS, will they consider my experience only after the date of my degree completion or all the relevant experience will be computed regardless when the degree is done? Could someone please help me to understand on this which will help me a lot to ascertain where I am.. 

Thanks in advance,
Ram..


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

Rameshnathan said:


> Hi, I completed my (distance) degree in computer applications on 2010, but my base qualification is diploma engineering under which i started working in IT from 2004. If I apply for ACS, will they consider my experience only after the date of my degree completion or all the relevant experience will be computed regardless when the degree is done? Could someone please help me to understand on this which will help me a lot to ascertain where I am..
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Ram..


They may consider your work experience but only they can confirm


----------



## Rameshnathan (Sep 28, 2016)

Thank you! you meant to say that the exp from the date i started working will be assessed according to the skill set pls? I will not match up the degree's completion date pls?

Regards..


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

Rameshnathan said:


> Thank you! you meant to say that the exp from the date i started working will be assessed according to the skill set pls? I will not match up the degree's completion date pls?
> 
> Regards..


Hi, yes this is what i think. But, I can NOT confirm


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Rameshnathan said:


> Thank you! you meant to say that the exp from the date i started working will be assessed according to the skill set pls? I will not match up the degree's completion date pls?
> 
> Regards..


All experience assessed as relevant will count towards your skills met requirements alongside qualifications. Only experience assessed as relevant that was obtained after skills met date can be used for points.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

Just shot an EOI. Can someone tell me how much do i need to wait to get ITA for 261312 @ 65 points. I would appreciate this very much if someone can give me an answer. I am terrible at immitracker so please dont route me there  

lots of respect to everyone


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Just shot an EOI. Can someone tell me how much do i need to wait to get ITA for 261312 @ 65 points. I would appreciate this very much if someone can give me an answer. I am terrible at immitracker so please dont route me there
> 
> lots of respect to everyone




Most likely tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Most likely tonight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh my god, that will be awesome. I wish this happens tonight then  Thanks for your reply


----------



## Green786 (Jul 29, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. As long as ACS asseses your experience completely and doesnt deduct anything you will get 15 points
> 2. Not aware of this; most probably there is none
> 3. Get the ACS assesment first, and then go with new passport



Thanks a lot abhinavfromdelhi --so I will go fearless for my ACS


----------



## Green786 (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi All, Iam not able to understand line in bold- from --------https://more.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf- as ICT MAJOR BE (Information technology ) 4 year of degree ---

' Bachelor Degree or higher---ICT MAJOR- Closely related to the nominated occupation -----2 years relevant work experience completed in the
last 10 years o*r 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in past work history"* 

for ICT MINOR-4 years relevant work experience completed
anytime in past work history


----------



## Green786 (Jul 29, 2016)

akshar123 said:


> Hi All,
> i wanted to clarify the points i get for my experience with you guys. i did my BTech in ECE, while i have 8 years 8 months of experience till date as a software programmer. So, if i apply under application software engineer, i will be deducted 4 years that leave me with 4 years of experience. that fetches me 5 points. if i wait till July this year i will have 9 years of experience, if i deduct 4 from it i have 5 years, so that fetches me 10 points. is this correct?
> i also have a month gap when i shifted from a company to another. so do the ACS guys deducts this one month from the total experience? if that's the case i will have 9 years of experience by August..........
> thanks in advance


Hi akshar123 , what is the outcome of your ACS please share--did they deduct more than 1 month of yours GAP or only juss one month they havn't consider?? Plz reply


----------



## sbmk (Oct 14, 2016)

*PTE Score Idea*



abhinavfromdelhi said:


> They may consider your work experience but only they can confirm


Hello Abhinav,

How you managed to score 90 in all sections in PTE. Please give me any ideas, tips or guide me on which materials or forum to follow to get such scores.

Regards
Bala


----------



## arunkhandelwal (Jan 11, 2016)

*ACS not considered recent work expirince*

Hi,

I have submitted my request for ACS on 5th of Feb. and got positive result today
I have worked for 2 companies.

1. 7 years 10 months
2. 1 yr 3 months (Current company)

1st company 2 years deducted and 5 years 10 months is relevant 
2nd company : Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation (I have submitted R&R letter from my manager with his promotion lettter and my salary slips)

My doubt is should I go ahead with submitting EOI , or I should follow up with ACS to consider my recent work experience by submitting more required documents.

Even my latest experience is considered there will be no effect on my points.

Can some one please suggest how should I proceed.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

sbmk said:


> Hello Abhinav,
> 
> How you managed to score 90 in all sections in PTE. Please give me any ideas, tips or guide me on which materials or forum to follow to get such scores.
> 
> ...


Actually I am a writer and work in customer services some times, so I was able to crack it.

I have few great links to share

http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/PTEA_Test_Tips.pdf 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvSdD8_0DAKn-ThHWhAhoAg


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

arunkhandelwal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my request for ACS on 5th of Feb. and got positive result today
> I have worked for 2 companies.
> ...


You should go back to them with more details - get assessed again


----------



## arunkhandelwal (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks for the reply abhinav,

One more thing, Can I go forward and submit EOI and parallely follow up with ACS?

As , result of ACS will not effect my points and reference number will also be same.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

arunkhandelwal said:


> Thanks for the reply abhinav,
> 
> One more thing, Can I go forward and submit EOI and parallely follow up with ACS?
> 
> As , result of ACS will not effect my points and reference number will also be same.


Not a good idea as while making an EOI you have to add the ACS file number. They should be same ideally

ACS re-evaluation takes less than a week. You wont loose much time

Please update your signature so that we have your timeline and points breakup


----------



## arunkhandelwal (Jan 11, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Not a good idea as while making an EOI you have to add the ACS file number. They should be same ideally
> 
> ACS re-evaluation takes less than a week. You wont loose much time
> 
> Please update your signature so that we have your timeline and points breakup


Sorry abhinav, But I am not getting your point.

My ACS Reference number will be same and my points will not effect then why it is a bad idea?


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

arunkhandelwal said:


> Sorry abhinav, But I am not getting your point.
> 
> My ACS Reference number will be same and my points will not effect then why it is a bad idea?


ACS reference number will change after re-evaluation


----------



## arunkhandelwal (Jan 11, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> ACS reference number will change after re-evaluation


OK Got your point, 

Thanks I have emailed ACS to re assess my case and asked them to let me know the missing documents.

Any other suggestions from seniors who faced similar situation


----------



## alexttan (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi Senior,

I have Total working 7 years experience in manufacturing. My duties are some related to the occupation ICT Business Analyst/System analyst. But the job title is not. 

My bachelor degree is computer management system. 

Detailed Experience Timeline
1. 2007 -2009 (2 year) - Business development in manufacturing
2. 2009 -2014 (5 year) - Worked as Operation manager
3. 2014 - 2017 (almost 3.5 years) - Study master in IT

Would like to ask senior that whether I can apply for the ACS assessment? 


Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi there

Am confused about applying to ACS now or after a few days

I am working for a multinational company since 2014 as a Quality Assurance Analayst

I took a reference from the company for my employment as per ACS format in Jan 17t as I had intended to apply for AUS PR 
However, I got busy and couldn't complete the paperwork and even the ACS assessment was not done

Anyways now I am transferred in the same company to MLB 
My designation has changed to Quality Analyst ( from Quality Assurance Analyst) although my RNR should basically remain the same In Australia 

I am expecting to get my 457 visa any day now so most probably before the end of the month I will Be in MLB

My paperwork is now ready for making the ACS assessment application 

My question is if I apply for ACS assessment now based on the Jan 2017 reference letter:

Do I get points for working beyond Jan 17 till such time that I am in NZ in the same job

Will I continue to get points for My working in MLB despite a slight change in the designation as mentioned above and country change ?

I have nearly 8 years experience and if only 2 years are deducted for AQF, then a few months don't matter but if they deduct 4 years then the month of extra working beyond Jan 17 may get me 5 extra points.



Cheers


----------



## thomasv (Oct 21, 2012)

*Wase help*

Hi,

Can someone who has done WASE from Wipro help me in how they applied to ACS. Was the experience and the MS counted? What documents are needed for the same and in what format.

Please help.

Thanks.


----------



## sun29 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi All,

I am going to apply for ACS assessment this week. Any idea how much time they are taking to provide report. I read that they take around 3 months.


----------



## hemals (Jul 2, 2017)

advait1989 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my response from the ACS. It is a positive one.
> 
> ...



Hi Advait,
I know this is after a long time for you now, but I would really be grateful if you can please share that how many years of experience has been deducted for your ACS post Australian study skills assessment to meet the suitability criteria? Or in other words was the skill requirement met date to be your degree completion date (Assuming you did not claim prior relevant experience).

Mine is the same situation and want to know what generally is the requirement met date for ACS post Australian study skills assessment.

Thanks,
Hemal


----------



## eslam200x (Sep 25, 2017)

Guys please i need your help:
I have a BSc in Electrical power Engineering from Alexandria Engineering University in Egypt in 2007
Those are my Courses Transcript :
What should i ask to claim ICT content from them , and will i fall under what category Major or minor
Preparation Year
========================	
Mathematics
Physics
Production Engineering
Foreign language English
History of Eng.Science
Mechanics
Chemistry
Eng. Drawings
Computers
Descriptive Geometry

First Year	
========================
Mathematics 1
Echanics & Structure
Electrical Measurements
Electrical Circuits
Introduction to computers
Energy Systems
Mathematics 2
Law
Modern Physics
Electronic Circuits
Environmental Science
Accounting & Cost

Second Year	
========================
Mechanics
Materials for Electrical Engineering
Circuit Anaysis
Introduction to Microprocessors
Electromagnetic Fundementals
Phsychology
Hydraulics,Heat Engines&Machine Design
Electrical Machines
Electrical Power Engineering 1
Mathematics and Computer applications
Electronic Engineering
Engineering Economy and Marketing



Third Year	
========================
Mathematics
Electrical Power Engineering 2
Electrical Machines Engineering 1
Control and Computer applications
(Electrical&Electronic Measurments)
Technical reports writing
Electrical Machines Engineering 2
Power System Protection
(Communication for Power Ssytems)
Automatic Control Eng 1
Industrial Electronics 1
Economics of enegery and conservations

Fourth Year	
========================
Power System Analysis
Industrial Electronics 2
(Special Electrical Machines)
Automatic Control Engineering
Power System Protection
Operational Research and industrial Organisation
Mechanical Power Stations
High Voltage Engineering
Computer CAD for Electrical Power
Electrical Drives
(Power Systems Operation and Planning)
Specifications and project management
Project

Appreciate your help please.


----------



## quicksand007 (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi All,
I'm new to this forum, and I must say that its so great to see ppl helping each other. I'm trying to get familiar with the immitracker and all invitation rounds etc. 

I'm actually awaiting both my IELTS results and my ACS skills assessment which I submitted on 16 Sep. 

Does the immitracker show real EOIs from skill select? Do some of you know how to deduce some trends as to when it is more advisable to submit an EOI?

Thanks


----------



## prakash1243 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi, 
Am Prakash, working for WIPRO, Joined as a WASE student and continuing as an Sr. Project Engineer. I'd like to do my ACS skills assessment, Would you please help me out, how do I do submit my work experience documents. Thanks !


----------



## prakash1243 (Oct 19, 2015)

*WASE experience for ACS assessment*



wonder777 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I posted this question on a separate thread but no one replied, so posting it here. Please guide me.
> 
> ...


Hi, 
Am Prakash, working for WIPRO, Joined as a WASE student and continuing as an Sr. Project Engineer. I'd like to do my ACS skills assessment, Would you please help me out, how do I do submit my work experience documents. Thanks !


----------



## prakash1243 (Oct 19, 2015)

thomasv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone who has done WASE from Wipro help me in how they applied to ACS. Was the experience and the MS counted? What documents are needed for the same and in what format.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I do joined to Wipro as a WASE student, and continuing as a Sr. Project Engineer. Would you please let me know the process if you are done with ACS. Thanks !


----------



## iqbri badesha (May 15, 2018)

sun29 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am going to apply for ACS assessment this week. Any idea how much time they are taking to provide report. I read that they take around 3 months.


yes, i have applied as a network engineer on 27 of march and i am still waiting.


----------



## srikant.srikant (May 31, 2018)

Hi,

Did you get a positive assessment with WASE experience?

Thanks,
Shrikant


----------



## srikant.srikant (May 31, 2018)

*Info needed*



wonder777 said:


> Thanks Jeeten for replying to my query. Yes, it is a part time degree but it is not mentioned on the degree itself though.
> 
> For applying to ACS, I will be needing employment reference letters. So should I get two employment references from Wipro - one for 2005-2009 and another for 2009-2010 (after completing MS)?
> 
> ...


Hi,

Did you get a positive assessment with WASE experience?

Thanks,
Shrikant


----------

